# In Honor of Elsa Peretti- Please Post Your Favorite Pieces



## AntiqueShopper

I thought the best way to honor such an important jewelry designer’s life would be to celebrate and wear her pieces.  Here are a few of my favorites in my collection.  I chose these pieces to share because many are less common and some designs haven’t been made in over 10 years.

Other pieces I own include:

16mm Open Heart (yellow gold and my first Peretti piece)
22mm Open Heart in yellow gold 11mm Open Heart in platinum
.14 DBTY in yellow gold
.25 5 Stone Sprinkle Necklace in silver
Open Heart Hoop earrings in sterling Bean in 14mm


----------



## MatAllston

I was planning of sending you a message this morning asking you which are your top EP pieces.

I have about 1.5 dozen of her pieces. They are in silver, YG, RG and platinum. She has changed the way I wear jewelry. There are days where I would have 7 to 8 of Peretti pieces on and I do not feel it’s over the top. I wear 4 DBTY bracelets and one of my two stacking rings about 350 days a year. I pretty much wear the DBTY bracelets 247.

My favorite Peretti piece in my collection is this bracelet. My other 4 DBTY bracelets would be close second followed by DBTY necklaces.


----------



## etudes

DBTY is my favorite line from Tiffany.

0.08ct necklace
0.32ct GVVS1 necklace
0.08ct bracelet
0.39ctw drop earrings


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OMG!  Did she pass away?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

She did.   My favorite jewelry designer ever!!  I’ve been collecting her things since 1976.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etudes said:


> DBTY is my favorite line from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 5029219


Love your collection!  What size are your stones?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> She did.   My favorite jewelry designer ever!!  I’ve been collecting her things since 1976.


I’ve been collecting since 2002.  I would love to see your older pieces!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ve been collecting since 2002.  I would love to see your older pieces!



I’ll post photos later today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today I decided to mix my Open Heart earrings and DBTY necklaces (.25 cttw Sprinkle in silver and .32 single stone in platinum)


----------



## etudes

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love your collection!  What size are your stones?


0.08ct necklace
0.32ct GVVS1 necklace
0.08ct bracelet
0.39ctw drop earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

Great thread.  I am a big Elsa Peretti fan too.  Her big silver pieces forever changed the way I buy jewelry.  I love all her lines, but my favorite pieces are her bold silver which I wear often in the summer.  Simple, yet striking.  Here are my favorite pieces.  If I could only have three pieces, it would be the bone cuff, large bottle necklace, and large turquoise cabachon ring. 

Thanks for starting this thread.   We can all see each other’s pieces and get ideas!  I’m going to chill this afternoon, have a cup of hot tea and a scone, and browse on the Tiffany website.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here are a few housewares.  Terracotta orchid pot, terracotta mug, and Padova pizza cutter.  The pizza cutter is still available at Tiffany, but I haven’t see the terracotta items for a while.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Great thread.  I am a big Elsa Peretti fan too.  Her big silver pieces forever changed the way I buy jewelry.  I love all her lines, but my favorite pieces are her bold silver which I wear often in the summer.  Simple, yet striking.  Here are my favorite pieces.  If I could only have three pieces, it would be the bone cuff, large bottle necklace, and large turquoise cabachon ring.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.   We can all see each other’s pieces and get ideas!  I’m going to chill this afternoon, have a cup of hot tea and a scone, and browse on the Tiffany website.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029329
> View attachment 5029331
> View attachment 5029332


Such a great collection!  Loving the turquoise and Bone Cuff!  I really want a Bone Cuff.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

These aren’t designs, but a couple of books.  ”Fifteen of my Fifty” is from 1990 for an exhibit at the Fashion Institute of Technology in NYC.  It’s done portfolio style, with each page a separate two-sided card.  I didn’t see the exhibit, but purchased the book at Tiffany.  The other is a 250 page catalogue which was free for the asking a couple years ago!!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a great collection!  Loving the turquoise and Bone Cuff!  I really want a Bone Cuff.


I think you will really love the bone cuff.  It is my favorite piece.

An interesting story on the two turquoise rings... why two of the same ring? 
Those turquoise rings are my prized possessions among my Peretti pieces.  They are discontinued and took me 5 years to find.  I had been searching for years.  Every time I went into a Tiffany, I would check and ask. I wanted the bold large size that looks like a gum ball ring.  One day, I walk into the Tiffany in Westchester Mall, NY, and there it was, but it was the small size.  Hmm... small, not the large.  I almost did not get it, but then I hit myself on the head and said to myself  "you've been looking for this ring for four years, it's discontinued, beggars can't be choosey!".  The SA then said "the turquoise ring has been discontinued, this is the last piece." Ok.. sold!  Fast forward a year, I walk into Tiffany in NYC to check out Peretti stuff.  I buy the large bottle pendant.  I am wearing the small turquoise cabochon ring.  The SA sees my ring and says "the turquoise ring is discontinued, you are lucky you have one".  I tell him "I really wanted the large one, but yes, I am happy I have this one".  I tell the SA "if you ever see a large one come through, I would like it please".  He says sure, but I expected nothing to come of it.  A few days later he texts me and says he found the last one... in the UK!  He said he called the stores in other countries directly... what a sweetie.  OMG!  I then thought, hmm... "do I need a second turquoise cabochon ring? Am I being greedy?"  I ask my husband, and he says "you've been talking about this big gum ball turquoise ring for five years, this is your one and only chance, get it".  Okay... sold!  That's how I ended up with two of these rings.  

I love Peretti's turquoise and have the turquoise set in her CBTY (e.g. earrings, dot pendant, long turquoise necklace).  I saw your photos of your starfish pieces, and they look so beautiful and whimsical.  So light and summery!  I had never thought of that collection before.  I did a quick scan and they have turquoise starfishes!  I will check it out later today.

Thank you for inspiring me!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I think you will really love the bone cuff.  It is my favorite piece.
> 
> An interesting story on the two turquoise rings... why two of the same ring?
> Those turquoise rings are my prized possessions among my Peretti pieces.  They are discontinued and took me 5 years to find.  I had been searching for years.  Every time I went into a Tiffany, I would check and ask. I wanted the bold large size that looks like a gum ball ring.  One day, I walk into the Tiffany in Westchester Mall, NY, and there it was, but it was the small size.  Hmm... small, not the large.  I almost did not get it, but then I hit myself on the head and said to myself  "you've been looking for this ring for four years, it's discontinued, beggars can't be choosey!".  The SA then said "the turquoise ring has been discontinued, this is the last piece." Ok.. sold!  Fast forward a year, I walk into Tiffany in NYC to check out Peretti stuff.  I buy the large bottle pendant.  I am wearing the small turquoise cabochon ring.  The SA sees my ring and says "the turquoise ring is discontinued, you are lucky you have one".  I tell him "I really wanted the large one, but yes, I am happy I have this one".  I tell the SA "if you ever see a large one come through, I would like it please".  He says sure, but I expected nothing to come of it.  A few days later he texts me and says he found the last one... in the UK!  He said he called the stores in other countries directly... what a sweetie.  OMG!  I then thought, hmm... "do I need a second turquoise cabochon ring? Am I being greedy?"  I ask my husband, and he says "you've been talking about this big gum ball turquoise ring for five years, this is your one and only chance, get it".  Okay... sold!  That's how I ended up with two of these rings.
> 
> I love Peretti's turquoise and have the turquoise set in her CBTY (e.g. earrings, dot pendant, long turquoise necklace).  I saw your photos of your starfish pieces, and they look so beautiful and whimsical.  So light and summery!  I had never thought of that collection before.  I did a quick scan and they have turquoise starfishes!  I will check it out later today.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me!


I love hearing your story.  Thank you for sharing!  You definitely have a beautiful collection.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello fellow Elsa Peretti fans, very sad to hear of her passing. I started collecting her designs in the early 90s. I was drawn to the beautiful organic and natural shapes. I love how she captured the movement of nature. I've mostly collected starfish and teardrop pieces. Here are a few of my favorites!

Yellow Gold Starfish Brooches





Teardrop Earrings and Starfish Pendant in Platinum with Pave Diamonds





Starfish Brooches in Sterling Silver, and Platinum with Pave Diamonds.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow Elsa Peretti fans, very sad to hear of her passing. I started collecting her designs in the early 90s. I was drawn to the beautiful organic and natural shapes. I love how she captured the movement of nature. I've mostly collected starfish and teardrop pieces. Here are a few of my favorites!
> 
> Yellow Gold Starfish Brooches
> 
> View attachment 5029723
> 
> 
> 
> Teardrop Earrings and Starfish Pendant in Platinum with Pave Diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5029736
> 
> 
> 
> Starfish Brooches in Sterling Silver, and Platinum with Pave Diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5029751


Love your collection


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love your collection



Thank you, AntiqueShopper! I was so happy to see you'd started this thread.  Loved seeing your pieces, as well. The mesh designs are beautiful, lovely movement when worn. Your sterling charm bracelet with turquoise and coral is beautiful, too! I love the charms on that version, especially!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, AntiqueShopper! I was so happy to see you'd started this thread.  Loved seeing your pieces, as well. The mesh designs are beautiful, lovely movement when worn. Your sterling charm bracelet with turquoise and coral is beautiful, too! I love the charms on that version, especially!


Aw!  Thank you!    She is my favorite designer and I was saddened to hear her passing.


----------



## Canturi lover

Thanks @AntiqueShopper for starting this thread. It's so lovely to see everyone's beautiful pieces. I wear my Madonna pendant most days and the cuff usually 4-5 times a week.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5029828
> View attachment 5029830
> 
> Thanks @AntiqueShopper for starting this thread. It's so lovely to see everyone's beautiful pieces. I wear my Madonna pendant most days and the cuff usually 4-5 times a week.


The Bone Cuff is amazing!  Great collection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow Elsa Peretti fans, very sad to hear of her passing. I started collecting her designs in the early 90s. I was drawn to the beautiful organic and natural shapes. I love how she captured the movement of nature. I've mostly collected starfish and teardrop pieces. Here are a few of my favorites!
> 
> Yellow Gold Starfish Brooches
> 
> View attachment 5029723
> 
> 
> 
> Teardrop Earrings and Starfish Pendant in Platinum with Pave Diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5029736
> 
> 
> 
> Starfish Brooches in Sterling Silver, and Platinum with Pave Diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5029751



The starfish brooches are gorgeous!!  I love the pavé diamonds!!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow Elsa Peretti fans, very sad to hear of her passing. I started collecting her designs in the early 90s. I was drawn to the beautiful organic and natural shapes. I love how she captured the movement of nature. I've mostly collected starfish and teardrop pieces. Here are a few of my favorites!
> 
> Yellow Gold Starfish Brooches
> 
> View attachment 5029723
> 
> 
> 
> Teardrop Earrings and Starfish Pendant in Platinum with Pave Diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5029736
> 
> 
> 
> Starfish Brooches in Sterling Silver, and Platinum with Pave Diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5029751


I love your platinum pave starfish!  Platinum is actually my metal of choice, so wow, that starfish is perfect.  I am sure it is a retired/discontinued piece though.  If you don't mind, do you recall when you purchased it?  You and @AntiqueShopper are making me love starfishes!   I think I am going to wait before I purchase anything yet in case Tiffany brings back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.  She was such an iconic designer, then and now.

Plus, from a pure business perspective, it makes sense for Tiffany to leverage this moment and sell more jewelry.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we are on a roll with this wonderful thread, @Hermes Nuttynut's post reminded me of a video I once saw.  I found it and wanted to share.  When I first saw this video, it made me fall in love with her pieces even more.  I just watched it again... wonderful video. 

I posted it here as I thought some of you might also enjoy it (@Hermes Nuttynut Check out the Terracotta pot Elsa has on her desk in the video!)

Elsa Peretti’s Story Told in Scrapbook Style | The Adventurine


----------



## noellesmommy

My Elsa Peretti collection is small but well loved. I adore her designs and have had so many of her pieces on my wishlist for years...they all seem so soulful to me! Hopefully someday I will get to add her mesh scarf earrings and several of her starfish pieces to my collection.

ETA: I also always loved that she made so many of her beautiful pieces in sterling silver as well as 18K gold. When I was younger I could never afford Tiffany 18K gold, so it made me very happy that I was still able to buy so many things from her line. I've sold all but a few of my sterling silver pieces, but I have many lovely memories of wearing them.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

noellesmommy said:


> My Elsa Peretti collection is small but well loved. I adore her designs and have had so many of her pieces on my wishlist for years...they all seem so soulful to me! Hopefully someday I will get to add her mesh scarf earrings and several of her starfish pieces to my collection.
> 
> ETA: I also always loved that she made so many of her beautiful pieces in sterling silver as well as 18K gold. When I was younger I could never afford Tiffany 18K gold, so it made me very happy that I was still able to so many things from her line. I've sold all but a few of my sterling silver pieces, but I have many lovely memories of wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 5029933


What size are your Open Heart Hoops?  Mine are size small.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I love your platinum pave starfish!  Platinum is actually my metal of choice, so wow, that starfish is perfect.  I am sure it is a retired/discontinued piece though.  If you don't mind, do you recall when you purchased it?  You and @AntiqueShopper are making me love starfishes!   I think I am going to wait before I purchase anything yet in case Tiffany brings back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.  She was such an iconic designer, then and now.
> 
> Plus, from a pure business perspective, it makes sense for Tiffany to leverage this moment and sell more jewelry.


I keep checking the Tiffany website to see if they update the page to acknowledge her life.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> Since we are on a roll with this wonderful thread, @Hermes Nuttynut's post reminded me of a video I once saw.  I found it and wanted to share.  When I first saw this video, it made me fall in love with her pieces even more.  I just watched it again... wonderful video.
> 
> I posted it here as I thought some of you might also enjoy it (@Hermes Nuttynut Check out the Terracotta pot Elsa has on her desk in the video!)
> 
> Elsa Peretti’s Story Told in Scrapbook Style | The Adventurine



Thank you for posting this video, BigAkoya!!    This was enormously enjoyable!!


----------



## noellesmommy

AntiqueShopper said:


> What size are your Open Heart Hoops?  Mine are size small.


I believe mine are the medium -- but I've had them for maybe 10 years so I'm not positive. I measured them though, and they're just under 2" wide across their widest point.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I keep checking the Tiffany website to see if they update the page to acknowledge her life.


Me too!  And maybe a "Remembering an Icon" collection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AntiqueShopper said:


> I keep checking the Tiffany website to see if they update the pa





BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  And maybe a "Remembering an Icon" collection!



Me too!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The starfish brooches are gorgeous!!  I love the pavé diamonds!!



Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut!  They feel like forever pieces to me, I never grow tired of them!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I love your platinum pave starfish!  Platinum is actually my metal of choice, so wow, that starfish is perfect.  I am sure it is a retired/discontinued piece though.  If you don't mind, do you recall when you purchased it?  You and @AntiqueShopper are making me love starfishes!   I think I am going to wait before I purchase anything yet in case Tiffany brings back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.  She was such an iconic designer, then and now.
> 
> Plus, from a pure business perspective, it makes sense for Tiffany to leverage this moment and sell more jewelry.




Hi BigAkoya, thank you!  Not sure which (or both  ) appeals to you, but I do have item numbers to further enable!  Pendant is #12871767 and is Brooch #12712081. Not sure if the pendant is a current item, but just looked, and the brooch is! My pendant is identical to my brooch in size and shape, but is drilled at one end to accommodate the chain, and it's lacking the pin mechanism.

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brooches/elsa-peretti-starfish-brooch-12712081/


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Since we are on a roll with this wonderful thread, @Hermes Nuttynut's post reminded me of a video I once saw.  I found it and wanted to share.  When I first saw this video, it made me fall in love with her pieces even more.  I just watched it again... wonderful video.
> 
> I posted it here as I thought some of you might also enjoy it (@Hermes Nuttynut Check out the Terracotta pot Elsa has on her desk in the video!)
> 
> Elsa Peretti’s Story Told in Scrapbook Style | The Adventurine



Thank you for sharing with us, enjoyed this so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hi BigAkoya, thank you!  Not sure which (or both  ) appeals to you, but I do have item numbers to further enable!  Pendant is #12871767 and is Brooch #12712081. Not sure if the pendant is a current item, but just looked, and the brooch is! My pendant is identical to my brooch in size and shape, but is drilled at one end to accommodate the chain, and it's lacking the pin mechanism.
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brooches/elsa-peretti-starfish-brooch-12712081/


Thank you. It’s so gorgeous.  I want the pendant, but I did not see it online. I wonder if they will alter the brooch and drill a hole for me.  I will ask.  Thank you for the item number!  I love your starfishes!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today I’m wearing:
1. Peretti Turquoise Earrings - something I forgot yesterday.  My jewelry addiction is real !
2. 11mm Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds
3. Open Heart Charm Bracelet in silver (the gold version has been on my list for years)
4.  Color by the Yard Aquamarine bracelet in platinum

My goal is to wear and post as many different combinations of her pieces as I can for a week.


----------



## MatAllston

AntiqueShopper said:


> Today I’m wearing:
> 1. Peretti Turquoise Earrings - something I forgot yesterday.  My jewelry addiction is real !
> 2. 11mm Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds
> 3. Open Heart Charm Bracelet in silver (the gold version has been on my list for years)
> 4.  Color by the Yard Aquamarine bracelet in platinum
> 
> My goal is to wear and post as many different combinations of her pieces as I can for a week.
> View attachment 5030425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030426



Stunning!!!! Can’t wait to see your future posts.


----------



## MatAllston

Today I’m wearing my most unique Tiffany piece. I say unique because this bean is from the bean keychain. I removed the original leather strap and placed it on a black cord. I once wore it to an art show and I received a few compliments from artists.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> Stunning!!!! Can’t wait to see your future posts.


Thank you!   

You will probably see earrings and bracelets being repeated as I realized after looking at my collection I have 5 pairs of Peretti earrings and 4 bracelets.  The majority of my collection is necklaces.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> Today I’m wearing my most unique Tiffany piece. I say unique because this bean is from the bean keychain. I removed the original leather strap and placed it on a black cord. I once wore it to an art show and I received a few compliments from artists.


Such a cool piece


----------



## A1aGypsy

MatAllston said:


> Today I’m wearing my most unique Tiffany piece. I say unique because this bean is from the bean keychain. I removed the original leather strap and placed it on a black cord. I once wore it to an art show and I received a few compliments from artists.




Genius. It’s beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

When I think of Tiffany...I think of Elsa Peretti. An icon!


----------



## Tatti_

I don't have a piece from elsa peretti at the moment. But I order the CBTY bracelet's with the pink sapphire.  My tiffany is still closed because of covid. But they order the bracelet's for me and they will try to get me the matching necklace. 

Does anybody know if it will cost extra when I have to shorten the bracelet's? Im not sure if they are too long and I can't try them on.

I hope in the future I can get more pieces from her collection. My wishlist is so long... I plan to get DBTY and maybe CBTY in YG with jade.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you. It’s so gorgeous.  I want the pendant, but I did not see it online. I wonder if they will alter the brooch and drill a hole for me.  I will ask.  Thank you for the item number!  I love your starfishes!



Maybe a converter would work.  Although it would change the purity of the design (which you probably don’t want to do), it’s an option instead of altering it or drilling a hole.  Here’s an example:



			Sterling Pin To Pendant Converter - Choose Your Size


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> When I think of Tiffany...I think of Elsa Peretti. An icon!
> 
> View attachment 5030506
> 
> View attachment 5030505


The Bone Cuff looks amazing on you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you. It’s so gorgeous.  I want the pendant, but I did not see it online. I wonder if they will alter the brooch and drill a hole for me.  I will ask.  Thank you for the item number!  I love your starfishes!



I had a niggling feeling (I was previously going by memory) and just had a good look at both. The drilled arm on the pendant is actually deeper to accommodate the hole. So, platinum would be need to be added to that arm of the pin, as not deep enough as is. So sorry to mislead! I hadn't seen the brooch in a long time (I look occasionally for new starfish pieces!), so seems recently reintroduced. So, perhaps they have plans to bring back the pendant. The other twist in all this is LVMH, and what their plans are!

There is another diamond pavé starfish that is absolutely breathtaking! My husband and I saw it in store a little more than a year ago. It's the design below, so larger and more bold than mine. Not sure if it's pavéd white gold, or platinum. I have this pendant in plain gold and silver. It's a gorgeous design, especially when covered in diamonds!  Link below is for the plain silver one.

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-starfish-pendant-12743807/


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Today I’m wearing:
> 1. Peretti Turquoise Earrings - something I forgot yesterday.  My jewelry addiction is real !
> 2. 11mm Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds
> 3. Open Heart Charm Bracelet in silver (the gold version has been on my list for years)
> 4.  Color by the Yard Aquamarine bracelet in platinum
> 
> My goal is to wear and post as many different combinations of her pieces as I can for a week.
> View attachment 5030425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030426



I love the color of the turquoise they use for her pieces! And, have always loved the lovely, elongated shape of the links used for the charm bracelets, so elegant!


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> Today I’m wearing my most unique Tiffany piece. I say unique because this bean is from the bean keychain. I removed the original leather strap and placed it on a black cord. I once wore it to an art show and I received a few compliments from artists.



So lovely, and really looks like it was designed to be worn that way! Stunning!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Maybe a converter would work.  Although it would change the purity of the design (which you probably don’t want to do), it’s an option instead of altering it or drilling a hole.  Here’s an example:
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling Pin To Pendant Converter - Choose Your Size



Thanks for sharing, have not seen these before!


----------



## BigAkoya

Tatti_ said:


> I don't have a piece from elsa peretti at the moment. But I order the CBTY bracelet's with the pink sapphire.  My tiffany is still closed because of covid. But they order the bracelet's for me and they will try to get me the matching necklace.
> 
> Does anybody know if it will cost extra when I have to shorten the bracelet's? Im not sure if they are too long and I can't try them on.
> 
> I hope in the future I can get more pieces from her collection. My wishlist is so long... I plan to get DBTY and maybe CBTY in YG with jade.


Hi! Congratulations on your new bracelet!  In my experience, Tiffany does not charge for alterations of new pieces so shortening your new bracelet should be free of charge.  I would be sure to get the links back which they always give you, but just double-check.

By the way, Tiffany customer service is second to none in my opinion, and if your bracelet comes back too short, you can send it back in. 

A short story on resizing drama with a happy ending...
I like to wear my rings really loose, and often times, my rings flip around which I kind of like (the illusion of skinny fingers!).  I had a ring resized (the gumball turquoise ring).  It came back the size I wanted, but because the ring was so top heavy, it wouldn't stay up.  I needed to go down a quarter size.  Customer service suggested I just add some beads inside.  Hmm... I hesitated as I thought it might look like a Frankenstein ring (I'm a purist when it comes to altering jewelry and don't like to do it) and also not comfy, but I said ok.  I got the ring back, and it looked and felt weird.  I told customer service, nope... I can't live with those beads.  They said no problem, we will take out the beads and resize it down a quarter size.  All this was done free of charge.  It was a recent purchase, and my point in sharing this is if your bracelet doesn't come back perfect, no need to worry... Tiffany customer service will take care of it.

Congrats again on your new bracelet!  I'm so happy for you!  Pink sapphire is very pretty.  Please do post a photo if you want to.


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> So lovely, and really looks like it was designed to be worn that way! Stunning!



Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I had a niggling feeling (I was previously going by memory) and just had a good look at both. The drilled arm on the pendant is actually deeper to accommodate the hole. So, platinum would be need to be added to that arm of the pin, as not deep enough as is. So sorry to mislead! I hadn't seen the brooch in a long time (I look occasionally for new starfish pieces!), so seems recently reintroduced. So, perhaps they have plans to bring back the pendant. The other twist in all this is LVMH, and what their plans are!
> 
> There is another diamond pavé starfish that is absolutely breathtaking! My husband and I saw it in store a little more than a year ago. It's the design below, so larger and more bold than mine. Not sure if it's pavéd white gold, or platinum. I have this pendant in plain gold and silver. It's a gorgeous design, especially when covered in diamonds!  Link below is for the plain silver one.
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-starfish-pendant-12743807/


Thank you so much for checking!  Yes, I saw that jumbo starfish in the link you sent me! I love that size, but it's silver.  I love long necklaces with a big pendant (e.g. think the large bottle), and I was hoping I could create that same look with your platinum starfish.  My idea was to buy a longer chain from Tiffany and wear it long, but thinking now, the starfish may not be big enough.  I did that a few years with a piece from their "Out of Retirement" collection (2016?).  It was the Chinese Food Takeout container that was a pillbox.  That thing was so cute, and I thought... what would I ever do with it?  Lightbulb moment!  Buy a long chain from Tiffany and make it into a big pendant.  I did that, and it worked out great.  

I am getting excited now and hope maybe there will be a Peretti "Out of Retirement" collection, and a starfish!   
You are correct though about LVMH... they may just ignore this because Elsa/Halston/Liza/Studio 54/1970s was a  moment in America.  I hope not.  LVMH are smart business people... they can really take advantage of this moment and re-launch Peretti to a new generation.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing, have not seen these before!



You’re welcome!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here’s a sterling “Inro Box” with a little lid, and the sterling perfume flask necklace.




More to come ....


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here’s a sterling “Inro Box” with a little lid, and the sterling perfume flask necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5030683


The perfume bottle is so cool! How long is the chain?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AntiqueShopper said:


> The perfume bottle is so cool! How long is the chain?



It’s long -  24 inches!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Silver mesh earrings


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for checking!  Yes, I saw that jumbo starfish in the link you sent me! I love that size, but it's silver.  I love long necklaces with a big pendant (e.g. think the large bottle), and I was hoping I could create that same look with your platinum starfish.  My idea was to buy a longer chain from Tiffany and wear it long, but thinking now, the starfish may not be big enough.  I did that a few years with a piece from their "Out of Retirement" collection (2016?).  It was the Chinese Food Takeout container that was a pillbox.  That thing was so cute, and I thought... what would I ever do with it?  Lightbulb moment!  Buy a long chain from Tiffany and make it into a big pendant.  I did that, and it worked out great.
> 
> I am getting excited now and hope maybe there will be a Peretti "Out of Retirement" collection, and a starfish!
> You are correct though about LVMH... they may just ignore this because Elsa/Halston/Liza/Studio 54/1970s was a  moment in America.  I hope not.  LVMH are smart business people... they can really take advantage of this moment and re-launch Peretti to a new generation.



Yes, I do think mine would feel too small, and too light in weight on a long chain. When I saw the larger one (in link above) in diamond pavé, it felt hard to leave it behind! I think my husband was thinking, "just back away from the jewelry counter...that's right...step back"!  Expensive, plus I wouldn't be able to use very much. So, I'd mostly be taking it out to admire periodically! I do wish they'd introduce white cords for those type of Peretti pendants. I have both black and brown, but would love white for summer.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Silver mesh earrings
> 
> View attachment 5030693


Love those!


----------



## 880

Thank you @AntiqueShopper for starting this thread. I love your mesh pieces, and I’m enjoying the contributions and collections of other TPFers too! 



BigAkoya said:


> I think you will really love the bone cuff.  It is my favorite piece.
> 
> An interesting story on the two turquoise rings... why two of the same ring?
> Those turquoise rings are my prized possessions among my Peretti pieces.  They are discontinued and took me 5 years to find.  I had been searching for years.  Every time I went into a Tiffany, I would check and ask. I wanted the bold large size that looks like a gum ball ring.  One day, I walk into the Tiffany in Westchester Mall, NY, and there it was, but it was the small size.  Hmm... small, not the large.  I almost did not get it, but then I hit myself on the head and said to myself  "you've been looking for this ring for four years, it's discontinued, beggars can't be choosey!".  The SA then said "the turquoise ring has been discontinued, this is the last piece." Ok.. sold!  Fast forward a year, I walk into Tiffany in NYC to check out Peretti stuff.  I buy the large bottle pendant.  I am wearing the small turquoise cabochon ring.  The SA sees my ring and says "the turquoise ring is discontinued, you are lucky you have one".  I tell him "I really wanted the large one, but yes, I am happy I have this one".  I tell the SA "if you ever see a large one come through, I would like it please".  He says sure, but I expected nothing to come of it.  A few days later he texts me and says he found the last one... in the UK!  He said he called the stores in other countries directly... what a sweetie.  OMG!  I then thought, hmm... "do I need a second turquoise cabochon ring? Am I being greedy?"  I ask my husband, and he says "you've been talking about this big gum ball turquoise ring for five years, this is your one and only chance, get it".  Okay... sold!  That's how I ended up with two of these rings.
> 
> I love Peretti's turquoise and have the turquoise set in her CBTY (e.g. earrings, dot pendant, long turquoise necklace).  I saw your photos of your starfish pieces, and they look so beautiful and whimsical.  So light and summery!  I had never thought of that collection before.  I did a quick scan and they have turquoise starfishes!  I will check it out later today.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me!


I love this story! and I love your aesthetic! Thank you for sharing both with us! Hugs


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> Thank you @AntiqueShopper for starting this thread. I love your mesh pieces, and I’m enjoying the contributions and collections of other TPFers too!
> 
> 
> I love this story! and I love your aesthetic! Thank you for sharing both with us! Hugs


 I’m also enjoying seeing everyone’s beautiful pieces!


----------



## Tatti_

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your new bracelet!  In my experience, Tiffany does not charge for alterations of new pieces so shortening your new bracelet should be free of charge.  I would be sure to get the links back which they always give you, but just double-check.
> 
> By the way, Tiffany customer service is second to none in my opinion, and if your bracelet comes back too short, you can send it back in.
> 
> A short story on resizing drama with a happy ending...
> I like to wear my rings really loose, and often times, my rings flip around which I kind of like (the illusion of skinny fingers!).  I had a ring resized (the gumball turquoise ring).  It came back the size I wanted, but because the ring was so top heavy, it wouldn't stay up.  I needed to go down a quarter size.  Customer service suggested I just add some beads inside.  Hmm... I hesitated as I thought it might look like a Frankenstein ring (I'm a purist when it comes to altering jewelry and don't like to do it) and also not comfy, but I said ok.  I got the ring back, and it looked and felt weird.  I told customer service, nope... I can't live with those beads.  They said no problem, we will take out the beads and resize it down a quarter size.  All this was done free of charge.  It was a recent purchase, and my point in sharing this is if your bracelet doesn't come back perfect, no need to worry... Tiffany customer service will take care of it.
> 
> Congrats again on your new bracelet!  I'm so happy for you!  Pink sapphire is very pretty.  Please do post a photo if you want to.



Thank you.  I don't have the bracelet's at the moment because they are sold out and tiffany order them for me. Because of covid and if I want to get them shorten it can take 4-6 weeks... Or maybe earlier but I don't think so... At monday I will tiffany call again. Because I don't know that the bracelet with one sapphire also come with a bigger stone. But I think it will be really hard to get... When I have the bracelet's I will post some pictures. 

I already get a bracelet shorten and a necklace lengthen because I want to layer it. I'm very happy with both pieces.  But it cost extra because I had my pieces for over one year.

Glad to hear that you now happy with you're ring.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> I think you will really love the bone cuff.  It is my favorite piece.
> 
> An interesting story on the two turquoise rings... why two of the same ring?
> Those turquoise rings are my prized possessions among my Peretti pieces.  They are discontinued and took me 5 years to find.  I had been searching for years.  Every time I went into a Tiffany, I would check and ask. I wanted the bold large size that looks like a gum ball ring.  One day, I walk into the Tiffany in Westchester Mall, NY, and there it was, but it was the small size.  Hmm... small, not the large.  I almost did not get it, but then I hit myself on the head and said to myself  "you've been looking for this ring for four years, it's discontinued, beggars can't be choosey!".  The SA then said "the turquoise ring has been discontinued, this is the last piece." Ok.. sold!  Fast forward a year, I walk into Tiffany in NYC to check out Peretti stuff.  I buy the large bottle pendant.  I am wearing the small turquoise cabochon ring.  The SA sees my ring and says "the turquoise ring is discontinued, you are lucky you have one".  I tell him "I really wanted the large one, but yes, I am happy I have this one".  I tell the SA "if you ever see a large one come through, I would like it please".  He says sure, but I expected nothing to come of it.  A few days later he texts me and says he found the last one... in the UK!  He said he called the stores in other countries directly... what a sweetie.  OMG!  I then thought, hmm... "do I need a second turquoise cabochon ring? Am I being greedy?"  I ask my husband, and he says "you've been talking about this big gum ball turquoise ring for five years, this is your one and only chance, get it".  Okay... sold!  That's how I ended up with two of these rings.
> 
> I love Peretti's turquoise and have the turquoise set in her CBTY (e.g. earrings, dot pendant, long turquoise necklace).  I saw your photos of your starfish pieces, and they look so beautiful and whimsical.  So light and summery!  I had never thought of that collection before.  I did a quick scan and they have turquoise starfishes!  I will check it out later today.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me!



“The big gumball turquoise ring”.  LOL!!  I think Elsa would love it described that way!


----------



## Caz71

Small 05 silver dbty necklace. I ordered it in the USA through my brother. Saved abit as more expensive here in Australia. I would love more. Thanks Elsa RIP


----------



## Canturi lover

skyqueen said:


> When I think of Tiffany...I think of Elsa Peretti. An icon!
> 
> View attachment 5030506
> 
> View attachment 5030505


I love love love this. Looks amazing on you.


----------



## Canturi lover

I've not worn this in quite a long time - yikes just taken it out of its box and it needs a good clean. This is the only silver piece that I have.


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> I love love love this. Looks amazing on you.


+1000 @skyqueen. It’s like the cuff was made for you personally!
@Canturi lover, I adore your silver lariat? Sautoir? Gorgeous river of silver!


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> +1000 @skyqueen. It’s like the cuff was made for you personally!
> @Canturi lover, I adore your silver lariat? Sautoir? Gorgeous river of silver!


Thank you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Mesh Day and CBTY bracelet (which I usually leave on)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have been wearing the bracelet for months- love seeing it in the sunshine


----------



## rileygirl

I got my first EP piece in 1996.  I love all of her designs.  I actually got my first DBTY pendant the day she passed away.  I have a bunch of her pieces.


----------



## MatAllston

My bracelets in RG and platinum.


----------



## Luvbolide

I've so enjoyed looking at all of your beautiful pieces - thanks to all who posted pics.  Looking forward to more to come!!


----------



## Lillianlm

In memory of EP, I’ve pulled out my much loved pieces. I have an 18k bean, an 18k 2carat necklace, a silver open heart on a mesh chain, 5 stone DBTY, a mesh tie necklace, and a silver open heart belt. I also have a terracotta pitcher that is not pictured.


----------



## Lillianlm

And here’s the pitcher


----------



## BigAkoya

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5032315
> 
> 
> And here’s the pitcher


Love this!  It's beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5032283
> 
> 
> In memory of EP, I’ve pulled out my much loved pieces. I have an 18k bean, an 18k 2carat necklace, a silver open heart on a mesh chain, 5 stone DBTY, a mesh tie necklace, and a silver open heart belt. I also have a terracotta pitcher that is not pictured.


I love your collection!  What carat weight is your DBTY?


----------



## Lillianlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love your collection!  What carat weight is your DBTY?



Thank you. I think my DBTY totals .5 carats (5 diamonds @ .10 carats apiece).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you. I think my DBTY totals .5 carats (5 diamonds @ .10 carats apiece).


It is beautiful! DBTY is probably my favorite collection of hers.


----------



## Lillianlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> It is beautiful! DBTY is probably my favorite collection of hers.



Thank you. I probably bought it 20 years ago and wore it daily for years. I might have to bring it back into the rotation.


----------



## MatAllston

My 0.05c DBTY in YG. I definitely want to add more DBTY pieces to my collection.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Starfish Pendant (gold), Mesh Fringe Earrings (gold), Open Heart Bracelet (gold)


----------



## Love Of My Life

For those of you who may not know the name Ralph Rucci, Mr. Rucci pays a wonderful tribute
to his friend, Elsa on his IG page... The last couture show Mr. Rucci did paid homage to Elsa..
Her rock crystal perfume bottle & fragrance was magnificent as well as being distinctive
May she rest in peace.. Hew jewelry was inspirational to many of us who were lucky to see all
the unusual objets & jewels she did early on in her Tiffany career.. especially the pieces that
came from old world Japanese artisans that are no longer in production..


----------



## MmeM124

I love her pieces the most. Truly sad to learn of her passing. I don’t have much but I love my Sevillana ring that was purchased to celebrate my second son (his name starts with an O). Also I think the heart is both iconic and the least cheesy piece of heart jewelry one can buy. It’s beautiful and subtle. Mine came from one of my senior classes; I love wearing it every day and remembering them all. I wear it with my engagement diamond and a hamsa also.


----------



## BigAkoya

I need to watch this second Wonder Woman movie this weekend, if only to see her wearing the Bone Cuff. I saw the first Wonder Woman, and it was great.  Girl power!  









						Wonder Woman Wears A Cuff by Tiffany in 1984
					

Watch the trailer to see the iconic jewel designed by Elsa Peretti




					theadventurine.com


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Starfish Pendant (gold), Mesh Fringe Earrings (gold), Open Heart Bracelet (gold)
> 
> View attachment 5032506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032510



Antique Shopper, I'd not previously seen the mesh/pearl earrings worn. Gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thank you!    I love them and wear them a lot in the spring/summer.  They give a big look for a “lower” price, gold Tiffany item. They are currently $850 usd.


----------



## etoile de mer

Quick modelling pic from this morning! This pendant comes with her traditional black cord (with the elegant knot and loop fastener). But I thought it would also be pretty on a silver bead necklace. I found this sterling one with an old fashioned, pull chain clasp. The drilled hole in the pendant is just big enough to allow an unfastened bead end to slip through.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Quick modelling pic from this morning! This pendant comes with her traditional black cord (with the elegant knot and loop fastener). But I thought it would also be pretty on a silver bead necklace. I found this sterling one with an old fashioned, pull chain clasp. The drilled hole in the pendant is just big enough to allow an unfastened bead end to slip through.
> 
> View attachment 5033121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033123


Your necklace is beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Quick modelling pic from this morning! This pendant comes with her traditional black cord (with the elegant knot and loop fastener). But I thought it would also be pretty on a silver bead necklace. I found this sterling one with an old fashioned, pull chain clasp. The drilled hole in the pendant is just big enough to allow an unfastened bead end to slip through.
> 
> View attachment 5033121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033123


That’s gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Open Heart Earrings, Continuous Open Heart and Quadrifoglio- all silver

(Sorry for the weird long necklace picture- you ladies do such a great job taking them- I’m not sure why mine in awkward-  )


----------



## MatAllston

RG and platinum stacking rings


----------



## periogirl28

Love seeing everyone’s pieces. I really love her designs and she was so talented.


----------



## noellesmommy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Open Heart Earrings, Continuous Open Heart and Quadrifoglio- all silver
> 
> (Sorry for the weird long necklace picture- you ladies do such a great job taking them- I’m not sure why mine in awkward-  )
> 
> View attachment 5033218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033219


@AntiqueShopper , these are all gorgeous...but the continuous open heart necklace is making me swoon! Did you purchase it recently, or have you had it a while? I've had periods of obsession off and on with Tiffany (currently on, lol!), so I missed this one. Thank you for sharing your photos of it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

noellesmommy said:


> @AntiqueShopper , these are all gorgeous...but the continuous open heart necklace is making me swoon! Did you purchase it recently, or have you had it a while? I've had periods of obsession off and on with Tiffany (currently on, lol!), so I missed this one. Thank you for sharing your photos of it!


Thank you!   

The Continuous Open Heart was purchased around 11-12 years ago.  The piece is currently retired to my knowledge.  They also made an all gold version (which is a grail piece for me). Hopefully one day I will find it at a good price.


----------



## noellesmommy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Continuous Open Heart was purchased around 11-12 years ago.  The piece is currently retired to my knowledge.  They also made an all gold version (which is a grail piece for me). Hopefully one day I will find it at a good price.


Thanks so much for your response. I can certainly understand why the all gold piece would be an HG!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

noellesmommy said:


> Thanks so much for your response. I can certainly understand why the all gold piece would be an HG!


The all gold was $6000 at the time.  It rarely comes on the secondary market.


----------



## scarf1

These were all purchased in the mid to late 90s.
open heart earrings and bracelet. Love how the clasp is integrated into the design.




and my frequently worn starfish. Gold with tiny diamonds. Earrings, pendant and bracelet


----------



## AntiqueShopper

scarf1 said:


> These were all purchased in the mid to late 90s.
> open heart earrings and bracelet. Love how the clasp is integrated into the design.
> View attachment 5033816
> 
> 
> 
> and my frequently worn starfish. Gold with tiny diamonds. Earrings, pendant and bracelet
> View attachment 5033817


I’ve always loved that Open Heart Bracelet !  Beautiful collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Open Heart Earrings, Continuous Open Heart and Quadrifoglio- all silver
> 
> (Sorry for the weird long necklace picture- you ladies do such a great job taking them- I’m not sure why mine in awkward-  )
> 
> View attachment 5033218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033219



I love the sculptural quality of the continuous heart necklace, if that makes sense! You can still see the individual hearts, but then en masse they become a lacey design. And, I love long necklaces! Before reading this, I'd just been thinking your modelling pics are so good! Mine always feel awkward to me, weird angles, lighting issues, accentuating less than ideal features...


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> These were all purchased in the mid to late 90s.
> open heart earrings and bracelet. Love how the clasp is integrated into the design.
> View attachment 5033816
> 
> 
> 
> and my frequently worn starfish. Gold with tiny diamonds. Earrings, pendant and bracelet
> View attachment 5033817



I love your family of pavé starfish!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> I love the sculptural quality of the continuous heart necklace, if that makes sense! You can still see the individual hearts, but then en masse they become a lacey design. And, I love long necklaces! Before reading this, I'd just been thinking your modelling pics are so good! Mine always feel awkward to me, weird angles, lighting issues, accentuating less than ideal features...


I think your pictures have been great!    

I am a necklace purchaser as well!  It is the category I have the most of by far! I buy rings the least often.  Although I enjoy them, I don’t change my rings that often.


----------



## Luvbolide

etoile de mer said:


> Quick modelling pic from this morning! This pendant comes with her traditional black cord (with the elegant knot and loop fastener). But I thought it would also be pretty on a silver bead necklace. I found this sterling one with an old fashioned, pull chain clasp. The drilled hole in the pendant is just big enough to allow an unfastened bead end to slip through.
> 
> View attachment 5033121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033123




Love this necklace - and the perfect H scarf to wear with it!


----------



## etoile de mer

Luvbolide said:


> Love this necklace - and the perfect H scarf to wear with it!



Thank you!  Was so happy when I found the scarf, I love the design.  So hard to capture the colors, prettier in person!


----------



## periogirl28

Just gonna add my red glass Peretti paperweight, part of my wedding gifts from Tiffany, in her memory. 
I will post more pics of my jewellery as I find the items, not all are with me at present.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5034323
> 
> Just gonna add my red glass Peretti paperweight, part of my wedding gifts from Tiffany, in her memory.
> I will post more pics of my jewellery as I find the items, not all are with me at present.


I’ve always thought the paperweights were beautiful!  I can’t wait to see your other pieces.


----------



## periogirl28

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ve always thought the paperweights were beautiful!  I can’t wait to see your other pieces.


I have used it everyday for 20 years as it’s on my dressing table. It feels lovely, weighty and organic in my hand, just like her designs. Thank you everyone for posting your treasures.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Keeping it simple with the Bean and Quadrifoglio earrings


----------



## MatAllston

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5034323
> 
> Just gonna add my red glass Peretti paperweight, part of my wedding gifts from Tiffany, in her memory.
> I will post more pics of my jewellery as I find the items, not all are with me at present.


I have the heart in blue. It’s sitting on my night table.


----------



## MatAllston

I’m wearing my YG starfish earrings today. I usually pair these earrings with one of my Picasso charms. Please post what you pair your Peretti pieces with other non Peretti Tiffany pieces.


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5034323
> 
> Just gonna add my red glass Peretti paperweight, part of my wedding gifts from Tiffany, in her memory.
> I will post more pics of my jewellery as I find the items, not all are with me at present.





MatAllston said:


> I have the heart in blue. It’s sitting on my night table.


I forgot...I have the heart in blue, too. Got it as a present for being in a wedding many moons ago.


----------



## periogirl28

Two bowls received during our wedding as gifts. The clear one is mine and the blue is DH’s to store things, on either side of the master bathroom sinks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Open Heart Necklace in gold and matching bracelet


----------



## BigAkoya

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5035453
> View attachment 5035454
> 
> Two bowls received during our wedding as gifts. The clear one is mine and the blue is DH’s to store things, on either side of the master bathroom sinks.


Love these bowls!  I have a good friend who is lives in Paris, and I am always thinking of "American" gifts for him.  One year, I gave him the blue bowl! He loved it.


----------



## periogirl28

My platinum wedding band, DH’s is also Tiffany but not by Peretti. We celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary this year.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

All my DBTY necklaces and my Open Heart Turquoise earrings.


----------



## MatAllston

My 9 stations sprinkle necklace. It’s 32” so I can wear it three ways: long, double necklace and as a bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces! 
A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces!
> A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!
> 
> View attachment 5036768



Yes, so elegant!


----------



## etoile de mer

Yesterday I wore my platinum and rock crystal, teardrop earrings with my wide, silver bracelet that belonged to my great-grandmother. Lucky me that it fits perfectly, and so fun to pair with more contemporary pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Yesterday I wore my platinum and rock crystal, teardrop earrings with my wide, silver bracelet that belonged to my great-grandmother. Lucky me that it fits perfectly, and so fun to pair with more contemporary pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5036809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036810


Love your pieces, but that bangle... wow.  I love the etching on it.  Looks great on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces!
> A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!
> 
> View attachment 5036768


This is my dream DBTY collection!  She looks so elegant and chic.

Does anyone know what CBTY she is wearing?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Yesterday I wore my platinum and rock crystal, teardrop earrings with my wide, silver bracelet that belonged to my great-grandmother. Lucky me that it fits perfectly, and so fun to pair with more contemporary pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5036809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036810


The bangle is stunning!  Such a great family treasure.

I don’t think I have ever seen the Rock Crystal Teardrop Earrings on.  They look amazing on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> This is my dream DBTY collection!  She looks so elegant and chic.
> 
> Does anyone know what CBTY she is wearing?


Her first DBTY was diamonds sprinkled with a YG chain. Platinum came next as I recall and then silver for CBTY for lesser stones (I have the long turquoise/pearl/diamond CBTY sprinkle necklace).  So with that assumption that her necklaces in the photo are actually in YG, my guess is the dark stone is lapis lazuli, a dark blue with tiny gold flecks.
Here is an old article that talks about the original DBTY.  Too bad there are not colors photos.  






						Style icons: Elsa Peretti's top five designs for Tiffany
					

An icon of style and a visionary designer, Elsa Peretti created some of the most legendary jewels of this century for Tiffany & Co.




					www.thejewelleryeditor.com


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Her first DBTY was diamonds sprinkled with a YG chain. Platinum came next as I recall and then silver for CBTY for lesser stones (I have the long turquoise/pearl/diamond CBTY sprinkle necklace).  So with that assumption that her necklaces in the photo are actually in YG, my guess is the dark stone is lapis lazuli, a dark blue with tiny gold flecks.
> Here is an old article that talks about the original DBTY.  Too bad there are not colors photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style icons: Elsa Peretti's top five designs for Tiffany
> 
> 
> An icon of style and a visionary designer, Elsa Peretti created some of the most legendary jewels of this century for Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejewelleryeditor.com



Can you post your CBTY necklace? It sounds lovely.


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> Can you post your CBTY necklace? It sounds lovely.


Hi!  Here is my turquoise CBTY set.  And I just know my big gum-ball ring would feel left out if I did not include him in this photo.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Love your pieces, but that bangle... wow.  I love the etching on it.  Looks great on you!





AntiqueShopper said:


> The bangle is stunning!  Such a great family treasure.
> 
> I don’t think I have ever seen the Rock Crystal Teardrop Earrings on.  They look amazing on you.



BigAkoya and AntiqueShopper, many thanks! The silver bracelet is definitely a treasured piece. And clearly, it was much loved and frequently worn by previous generations, as I received it with lots of little dings. On pieces I've purchased, less keen when that happens.   But on inherited pieces, makes me love them more!

AntiqueShopper, glad you enjoyed seeing the rock crystal earrings!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my turquoise CBTY set.  And I just know my big gum-ball ring would feel left out if I did not include him in this photo.



Beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

I thought this New York Times article from a few days ago was fun, especially as Elsa Peretti designed a number of beautiful brooches. Title notes, "The Brooch is Back, Baby".  I never stopped loving them!









						The Brooch Is Back, Baby (Published 2021)
					

“These days, better than a tweet,” as one stylist put it.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my turquoise CBTY set.  And I just know my big gum-ball ring would feel left out if I did not include him in this photo.



Oh me gosh, every item is stunning. I have never seen that necklace before it’s such a unique piece. Thanks for sharing. I love turquoise but I only have one turquoise piece so far and it’s from the Picasso collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I thought this New York Times article from a few days ago was fun, especially as Elsa Peretti designed a number of beautiful brooches. Title notes, "The Brooch is Back, Baby".  I never stopped loving them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brooch Is Back, Baby (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> “These days, better than a tweet,” as one stylist put it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


You have the perfect brooch collection with your amazing starfishes!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> You have the perfect brooch collection with your amazing starfishes!



Thank you, so sweet of you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Does anyone own anything from her Wave collection? I think it's so beautiful, but don't own any pieces. Would love to see modelling pics if anyone would like to share.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my turquoise CBTY set.  And I just know my big gum-ball ring would feel left out if I did not include him in this photo.


You have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> Does anyone own anything from her Wave collection? I think it's so beautiful, but don't own any pieces. Would love to see modelling pics if anyone would like to share.



Here are my wave earrings in WG. I don’t wear them often but when I do, I can’t stop touching them. I call them my therapy earrings. They feel so good to the touch. I would love to own the bangle but they don’t fit my tiny wrists and their rings are not sizeable.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> Here are my wave earrings in WG. I don’t wear them often but when I do, I can’t stop touching them. I call them my therapy earrings. They feel so good to the touch. I would love to own the bangle but they don’t fit my tiny wrists and their rings are not sizeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037726
> View attachment 5037727


These look amazing on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> Here are my wave earrings in WG. I don’t wear them often but when I do, I can’t stop touching them. I call them my therapy earrings. They feel so good to the touch. I would love to own the bangle but they don’t fit my tiny wrists and their rings are not sizeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037726
> View attachment 5037727


I have never seen them on.  They look great on you, bold but feminine!


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> Here are my wave earrings in WG. I don’t wear them often but when I do, I can’t stop touching them. I call them my therapy earrings. They feel so good to the touch. I would love to own the bangle but they don’t fit my tiny wrists and their rings are not sizeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037726
> View attachment 5037727



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!  Fun to hear even these are so tactile, I wouldn't have guessed. Too bad regarding the rings and bangles. I guess it would be a bit arduous to resize either!


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> I have never seen them on.  They look great on you, bold but feminine!



Thank you. I usually pair the earrings with my silver bone cuff. Love them together.


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing!  Fun to hear even these are so tactile, I wouldn't have guessed. Too bad regarding the rings and bangles. I guess it would be a bit arduous to resize either!



You’re most welcome. I once saw a lady on a train wearing the five row wave bangle and I could not take my eyes off her wrist. It was perfect on her.


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> You’re most welcome. I once saw a lady on a train wearing the five row wave bangle and I could not take my eyes off her wrist. It was perfect on her.



This thread is causing my wish list to grow...


----------



## etoile de mer

You all are experts at earrings-in-action pics! After many attempts to photograph mine today, here’s a nice close-up of my phone , and in the background, my yellow gold teardrop earrings. I’ve noticed the current gold ones on offer are the same design as my crystal teardrops. These are a previous design. For being so small they have such a satisfying weight, and move so nicely. I find the teardrop earrings pair easily with other pieces. I often wear them with my Tiffany Bezet Bangles.





Yellow Gold Teardrop Earrings and Bezet Bangles


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> You all are experts at earrings-in-action pics! After many attempts to photograph mine today, here’s a nice close-up of my phone , and in the background, my yellow gold teardrop earrings. I’ve noticed the current gold ones on offer are the same design as my crystal teardrops. These are a previous design. For being so small they have such a satisfying weight, and move so nicely. I find the teardrop earrings pair easily with other pieces. I often wear them with my Tiffany Bezet Bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5038097
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Gold Teardrop Earrings and Bezet Bangles
> 
> View attachment 5038098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038101


Such a classic look!  Beautiful pairing!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> This thread is causing my wish list to grow...


Mine too!  Everyone's gorgeous photos!  For me... starfishes!    
I'm still hoping maybe in a few more weeks, Tiffany will launch something in honor of Elsa.  I have been checking their website, and I am also on their email list too.  Not a peep so far... bummer.


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a classic look!  Beautiful pairing!



Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Mine too!  Everyone's gorgeous photos!  For me... starfishes!
> I'm still hoping maybe in a few more weeks, Tiffany will launch something in honor of Elsa.  I have been checking their website, and I am also on their email list too.  Not a peep so far... bummer.



I've been checking, too. I do find it a bit odd that I've not seen even a simple acknowledgement of her passing on their website.  I just expected to see something...


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I've been checking, too. I do find it a bit odd that I've not seen even a simple acknowledgement of her passing on their website.  I just expected to see something...


I think Elsa really made Tiffany mad when she threatened to pull out and sell Peretti on her own.  They finally settled, Tiffany paid her a lot, and I think Tiffany felt she was not loyal to them since it was Tiffany who gave her the first big break. However, I thought since she threatened "old" Tiffany management at the time and not the new LVHM management, I thought LVMH would at least acknowledge her death.

On the upside, maybe Tiffany is taking this time to really put together something special for her.  We'll see, but I am skeptical at this point as they did not even really acknowledge her death aside from a small quote to the press which I expect it was the press who reached out to Tiffany for a statement.  There is nothing on the website, not even a small header at the top.


----------



## MatAllston

Tiffany did acknowledge her death on their social media pages such as FB and IG. I think they should have done it on their website too. 

I hope Tiffany will bring back some of her retired pieces.


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> Tiffany did acknowledge her death on their social media pages such as FB and IG. I think they should have done it on their website too.
> 
> I hope Tiffany will bring back some of her retired pieces.



Thanks for letting us know, so glad to hear. I don't have Facebook or Instagram accounts so don't think to look at either. Yes, let's hope for some acknowledgement on the website too, as well as bringing pieces out of retirement.


----------



## starrynite_87

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Silver mesh earrings
> 
> View attachment 5030693


These are currently on my birthday list


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

starrynite_87 said:


> These are currently on my birthday list



They’re gorgeous earrings.  I know you will enjoy them!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Has anyone seen any kind of tribute in Tiffany windows?


----------



## MatAllston

My 4 DBTY bracelets and platinum stacking ring are very versatile pieces. I wear them almost 247. Here they are with my Lucida earrings. They go so well together. I think Tiffany has the best bezels.


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> My 4 DBTY bracelets and platinum stacking ring are very versatile pieces. I wear them almost 247. Here they are with my Lucida earrings. They go so well together. I think Tiffany has the best bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038708



I really like the profile of the stacking rings. High domed, band rings are so flattering! Interesting about the bezels, have never compared. Is it the amount of metal around the stone that you like...that it's minimal?


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> I really like the profile of the stacking rings. High domed, band rings are so flattering! Interesting about the bezels, have never compared. Is it the amount of metal around the stone that you like...that it's minimal?



Thanks. My platinum stacking ring is my most worn RHR. It’s so comfortable and versatile. I do like it more than my RG one, my jazz,
Lucida and my other Tiffany RHRs. 

Tiffany makes beautiful bezels, I like them all but the thin bezels just blend in so well with the diamonds.
The bezels on my Lucida earrings are thin that they are hardly noticeable from a couple of feet away.


----------



## etoile de mer

Today, wearing my platinum and pavé diamond teardrop earrings and starfish necklace.


----------



## Brennamom

My new-to-me pieces just arrived! Love them but the cord is a challenge. No fear of losing it but I might have to add a clasp just to get it on/off. Also, if anyone has a miracle-worker SA, could you please share? Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Today, wearing my platinum and pavé diamond teardrop earrings and starfish necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5041850


Your set is perfection!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> My new-to-me pieces just arrived! Love them but the cord is a challenge. No fear of losing it but I might have to add a clasp just to get it on/off. Also, if anyone has a miracle-worker SA, could you please share? Thanks!


Love both of your choices!  Where did you find them?


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Today, wearing my platinum and pavé diamond teardrop earrings and starfish necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5041850


I love it!  That starfish is so beautiful, and it goes great with the teardrop earrings.  Just gorgeous on you!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love both of your choices!  Where did you find them?


Thank you! I've been trolling resale sites, and since they aren't as in demand as the Cartiers and VCAs, there is a wonderful assortment available for very reasonable prices. These are pieces I've always loved, they just fell off my radar till now. I have a suite of smaller beans I bought when my DD was born, as it was her nickname but I'd have to hunt to find them as she just turned 18 and I haven't seen them in years, LOL. The bone cuff, well, I just had to have it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Thank you! I've been trolling resale sites, and since they aren't as in demand as the Cartiers and VCAs, there is a wonderful assortment available for very reasonable prices. These are pieces I've always loved, they just fell off my radar till now. I have a suite of smaller beans I bought when my DD was born, as it was her nickname but I'd have to hunt to find them as she just turned 18 and I haven't seen them in years, LOL. The bone cuff, well, I just had to have it.


I definitely love shopping preloved!  I’ve purchased a few pieces from Fashionphile this past year.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> My new-to-me pieces just arrived! Love them but the cord is a challenge. No fear of losing it but I might have to add a clasp just to get it on/off. Also, if anyone has a miracle-worker SA, could you please share? Thanks!


Love your pieces.. the bone cuff!  It is my favorite Peretti piece of all!  I know it will look gorgeous on you! Great finds!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Love your pieces.. the bone cuff!  It is my favorite Peretti piece of all!  I know it will look gorgeous on you! Great finds!


Thank you, I LOVE it! It's so comfortable, if just becomes part of you.


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> Today, wearing my platinum and pavé diamond teardrop earrings and starfish necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5041850



Stunning pieces and they look amazing on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

Such a talented woman. I am so pleased we have come together to share our love for her consistently good designs through the years, so many classics. 

I own the gold mesh earrings with the pearls, as I'm pleased to see, so many of you do too.

I would love a long silver split Bone cuff (many of you have these as well) - one day, just a matter of getting round to it. 

But considering I only have 2 pieces of jewellery from T&C in total, you could say that 50% of what I have from T&C was designed by EP. 

Not sure where I've put them, so here's a stock pic from Tif until I find mine again


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> Such a talented woman. I am so pleased we have come together to share our love for her consistently good designs through the years, so many classics.
> 
> I own the gold mesh earrings with the pearls, as I'm pleased to see, so many of you do too.
> 
> I would love a long silver split Bone cuff (many of you have these as well) - one day, just a matter of getting round to it.
> 
> But considering I only have 2 pieces of jewellery from T&C in total, you could say that 50% of what I have from T&C was designed by EP.
> 
> Not sure where I've put them, so here's a stock pic from Tif until I find mine again
> 
> View attachment 5042579


We are earring twins!  I absolutely love them.  They are a go to for me in the spring/summer.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> Such a talented woman. I am so pleased we have come together to share our love for her consistently good designs through the years, so many classics.
> 
> I own the gold mesh earrings with the pearls, as I'm pleased to see, so many of you do too.
> 
> I would love a long silver split Bone cuff (many of you have these as well) - one day, just a matter of getting round to it.
> 
> But considering I only have 2 pieces of jewellery from T&C in total, you could say that 50% of what I have from T&C was designed by EP.
> 
> Not sure where I've put them, so here's a stock pic from Tif until I find mine again
> 
> View attachment 5042579



These are so gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These are so gorgeous!



Thank you, I feel the need to wear. 

I noticed so much EP is sold out online. Definitely a revival going on.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I feel the need to wear.
> 
> I noticed so much EP is sold out online. Definitely a revival going on.


I just put them on!  I would love to see how they look on others.  Please post when you wear yours!


----------



## papertiger

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just put them on!  I would love to see how they look on others.  Please post when you wear yours!
> 
> View attachment 5042675


These look beautiful on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> These look beautiful on you!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I feel the need to wear.
> 
> I noticed so much EP is sold out online. Definitely a revival going on.



And a wish list since I’ve seen other people’s collections here!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just put them on!  I would love to see how they look on others.  Please post when you wear yours!
> 
> View attachment 5042675



Stunning!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Your set is perfection!





BigAkoya said:


> I love it!  That starfish is so beautiful, and it goes great with the teardrop earrings.  Just gorgeous on you!





MatAllston said:


> Stunning pieces and they look amazing on you. Thanks for sharing.



Many thanks, AntiqueShopper, BigAkoya, and MatAllston!  Even though the earrings are teardrops, they've always evoked ocean to me. Each of their diamonds is bead set all the way around, giving them a sort of bumpy texture that reminds me of sea urchins. They just seem pair happily with the starfish.


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> My new-to-me pieces just arrived! Love them but the cord is a challenge. No fear of losing it but I might have to add a clasp just to get it on/off. Also, if anyone has a miracle-worker SA, could you please share? Thanks!



Congrats on your new pieces!    I love larger sterling bracelets, really fun! And Tiffany sterling silver is beautiful. The ball/loop fastening of the necklace cords are kind of fiddly, and take a bit to assemble. But, as you said, they're secure!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just put them on!  I would love to see how they look on others.  Please post when you wear yours!
> 
> View attachment 5042675



Beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

What pieces would everyone most like them to offer again? I loved many of the disc designs (not sure if that was the official name). I dithered too long, and then the ones I liked were gone. There was a large disc, silver pendant, and small disc, crystal earwire earrings with a bezel set diamond. The earrings I've seen offered pre-owned, but with what seems to be a stratospheric price!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just put them on!  I would love to see how they look on others.  Please post when you wear yours!
> 
> View attachment 5042675


That set is gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> What pieces would everyone most like them to offer again? I loved many of the disc designs (not sure if that was the official name). I dithered too long, and then the ones I liked were gone. There was a large silver, disc pendant, and small disc, crystal earwire earrings with a bezel set diamond. The earrings I've seen offered pre-owned, but with what seems to be a stratospheric price!


My wish list in priority order.
These items were not actually offered, but I hope some Tiffany exec is reading this thread and might make it part of the soon to be announced "In Honor Of Elsa Peretti" Collection.  

- Jumbo platinum pave diamond starfish on a 30" chain
- Turquoise Sevillana Bangle (I think the turquoise stone was only offered as a Sevillana ring, not as a bangle)
- Orange Chalcedony Large 19mm (e.g. Gumball Size) Cabachon Ring (then I could get the matching CBTY Orange Chalcedony set... it's not the same without the gumball ring to make the set pop)
- Tiffany blue color Doughnut bangle (I have the Doughnut bangle in silver, but one in the Tiffany blue color one would be so cool)


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks, AntiqueShopper, BigAkoya, and MatAllston!  Even though the earrings are teardrops, they've always evoked ocean to me. Each of their diamonds is bead set all the way around, giving them a sort of bumpy texture that reminds me of sea urchins. They just seem pair happily with the starfish.


Okay... I did not want to say that because it would sound like I'm stalking you and your jewelry.   
But since you brought it up... you are totally spot on!  I never considered the teardrop because it reminds me of sad tears.  However, when I saw your photo with the earrings paired with that gorgeous starfish, I thought wow... those earrings look great with it.  It reminds me of an ocean wave. 

It is a great match!  Great idea to pair them together!  Love love love.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> My wish list in priority order.
> These items were not actually offered, but I hope some Tiffany exec is reading this thread and might make it part of the soon to be announced "In Honor Of Elsa Peretti" Collection.
> 
> - Jumbo platinum pave diamond starfish on a 30" chain
> - Turquoise Sevillana Bangle (I think the turquoise stone was only offered as a Sevillana ring, not as a bangle)
> - Orange Chalcedony Large 19mm (e.g. Gumball Size) Cabachon Ring (then I could get the matching CBTY Orange Chalcedony set... it's not the same without the gumball ring to make the set pop)
> - Tiffany blue color Doughnut bangle (I have the Doughnut bangle in silver, but one in the Tiffany blue color one would be so cool)



I love your very specific list! I need to get cracking and think of more items.  I absolutely think the Tiffany execs should be consulting with us!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> That set is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... I did not want to say that because it would sound like I'm stalking you and your jewelry.
> But since you brought it up... you are totally spot on!  I never considered the teardrop because it reminds me of sad tears.  However, when I saw your photo with the earrings paired with that gorgeous starfish, I thought wow... those earrings look great with it.  It reminds me of an ocean wave.
> 
> It is a great match!  Great idea to pair them together!  Love love love.



So sweet of you!  It's funny because I had to really think about why they feel ocean-like when I posted. At first I thought perhaps their texture was reminding me of barnacles, but that wasn't right, and sounded a bit unappealing (said with no offense intended to all the barnacle lovers)!   I just love the way her pieces evoke the feeling of nature, sometimes in ways that are hard express.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> My wish list in priority order.
> These items were not actually offered, but I hope some Tiffany exec is reading this thread and might make it part of the soon to be announced "In Honor Of Elsa Peretti" Collection.
> 
> - Jumbo platinum pave diamond starfish on a 30" chain
> - Turquoise Sevillana Bangle (I think the turquoise stone was only offered as a Sevillana ring, not as a bangle)
> - Orange Chalcedony Large 19mm (e.g. Gumball Size) Cabachon Ring (then I could get the matching CBTY Orange Chalcedony set... it's not the same without the gumball ring to make the set pop)
> - Tiffany blue color Doughnut bangle (I have the Doughnut bangle in silver, but one in the Tiffany blue color one would be so cool)


Such a great list!

Can I please add my 2 suggestions:

1. I would like to add a mesh/turquoise combination to the list please!

2. DBTY sprinkle necklace with yellow and white diamonds- probably not my price point but a girl can dream!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a great list!
> 
> Can I please add my 2 suggestions:
> 
> 1. I would like to add a mesh/turquoise combination to the list please!
> 
> 2. DBTY sprinkle necklace with yellow and white diamonds- probably not my price point but a girl can dream!


Love it... especially the DBTY with yellow and white diamonds!  I actually cannot believe Tiffany did not think of this already... a yellow diamond DBTY collection.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Love it... especially the DBTY with yellow and white diamonds!  I actually cannot believe Tiffany did not think of this already... a yellow diamond DBTY collection.


They have the single stone but that is it!  A 3 stone can be done easily at the very least.



or


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> They have the single stone but that is it!  A 3 stone can be done easily at the very least.
> 
> View attachment 5043180
> 
> or
> View attachment 5043183



The yellow diamond looks so beautiful set in yellow gold!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> The yellow diamond looks so beautiful set in yellow gold!


I agree!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happy Saturday everyone, from a lovely day here on US East Coast...
A few miscellaneous updates to share...
- I got tired of waiting for Tiffany to announce any Elsa Peretti pieces, so I chatted with Tiffany online help.  The SA was great, and she said there are no plans that she is aware of for any Peretti launch.  She said she has gotten other similar inquiries, and there has been an increased interest in Peretti.  I actually doubt she reallys know the corporate marketing & sales strategy.  I still plan to wait a few more months before I buy any Peretti as it may take that long to produce & launch a special collection.

- I told her I was looking for a jumbo platinum starfish on a long chain.  The good news, she found one that is 43mm, hung on a black sillk cord.  The bad news, it's $30K.  She also checked if Tiffany would swap out the black silk cord for a platinum chain which Tiffany said will not as it will alter the design.  She said I could do it on my own (a jeweler may have to thread through the small opening or make the opening a bit larger for a chain to slip through), but it may void any Tiffany warranty.  Forgetting the chain, I'm disppointed the starfish is $30K because a similar size platinum brooch online is only $9K.  I was thinking the price would be around $15K, I thought maybe I would pay up to $20K for a jumbo pendant, but it's definitely not worth $30K to me.  Sigh.  

Here is the link to the brooch online for $9K.  It's only 1mm smaller at 42mm.
*Elsa Peretti® Starfish brooch in platinum with pavé diamonds. | Tiffany & Co. *

Here is a photo of the 43mm pendant for $30K.  It really seems incorrectly priced.  This starfish pendant is 43mm, only 1mm larger than the 42mm starfish brooch.  I do like this starfish pendant shape better... his little legs are all spread out more evenly than the brooch, but at more than triple the price, nope.

As FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing this little guy, there are two of them...one in NY and the other in Hawaii. It is not posted on their website, but online sales can help, just ask for the "43mm Starfish Diamond Pave Pendant on a Silk Cord". I also have an SA name if you are interested (I hope someone here on our forum buys this little guy... he's so cute!  It's like one of his his little legs is taking a dip in to test out the temperature of the ocean water).


----------



## scarf1

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Saturday everyone, from a lovely day here on US East Coast...
> A few miscellaneous updates to share...
> - I got tired of waiting for Tiffany to announce any Elsa Peretti pieces, so I chatted with Tiffany online help.  The SA was great, and she said there are no plans that she is aware of for any Peretti launch.  She said she has gotten other similar inquiries, and there has been an increased interest in Peretti.  I actually doubt she reallys know the corporate marketing & sales strategy.  I still plan to wait a few more months before I buy any Peretti as it may take that long to produce & launch a special collection.
> 
> - I told her I was looking for a jumbo platinum starfish on a long chain.  The good news, she found one that is 43mm, hung on a black sillk cord.  The bad news, it's $30K.  She also checked if Tiffany would swap out the black silk cord for a platinum chain which Tiffany said will not as it will alter the design.  She said I could do it on my own (a jeweler may have to thread through the small opening or make the opening a bit larger for a chain to slip through), but it may void any Tiffany warranty.  Forgetting the chain, I'm disppointed the starfish is $30K because a similar size platinum brooch online is only $9K.  I was thinking the price would be around $15K, I thought maybe I would pay up to $20K for a jumbo pendant, but it's definitely not worth $30K to me.  Sigh.
> 
> Here is the link to the brooch online for $9K.  It's only 1mm smaller at 42mm.
> *Elsa Peretti® Starfish brooch in platinum with pavé diamonds. | Tiffany & Co. *
> 
> Here is a photo of the 43mm pendant for $30K.  It really seems incorrectly priced.  This starfish pendant is 43mm, only 1mm larger than the 42mm starfish brooch.  I do like this starfish pendant shape better... his little legs are all spread out more evenly than the brooch, but at more than triple the price, nope.
> 
> As FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing this little guy, there are two of them...one in NY and the other in Hawaii. It is not posted on their website, but online sales can help, just ask for the "43mm Starfish Diamond Pave Pendant on a Silk Cord". I also have an SA name if you are interested (I hope someone here on our forum buys this little guy... he's so cute!  It's like one of his his little legs is taking a dip in to test out the temperature of the ocean water).
> View attachment 5043774


I suspect the large price difference may be related to the number and weight of diamonds.


----------



## papertiger

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Saturday everyone, from a lovely day here on US East Coast...
> A few miscellaneous updates to share...
> - I got tired of waiting for Tiffany to announce any Elsa Peretti pieces, so I chatted with Tiffany online help.  The SA was great, and she said there are no plans that she is aware of for any Peretti launch.  She said she has gotten other similar inquiries, and there has been an increased interest in Peretti.  I actually doubt she reallys know the corporate marketing & sales strategy.  I still plan to wait a few more months before I buy any Peretti as it may take that long to produce & launch a special collection.
> 
> - I told her I was looking for a jumbo platinum starfish on a long chain.  The good news, she found one that is 43mm, hung on a black sillk cord.  The bad news, it's $30K.  She also checked if Tiffany would swap out the black silk cord for a platinum chain which Tiffany said will not as it will alter the design.  She said I could do it on my own (a jeweler may have to thread through the small opening or make the opening a bit larger for a chain to slip through), but it may void any Tiffany warranty.  Forgetting the chain, I'm disppointed the starfish is $30K because a similar size platinum brooch online is only $9K.  I was thinking the price would be around $15K, I thought maybe I would pay up to $20K for a jumbo pendant, but it's definitely not worth $30K to me.  Sigh.
> 
> Here is the link to the brooch online for $9K.  It's only 1mm smaller at 42mm.
> *Elsa Peretti® Starfish brooch in platinum with pavé diamonds. | Tiffany & Co. *
> 
> Here is a photo of the 43mm pendant for $30K.  It really seems incorrectly priced.  This starfish pendant is 43mm, only 1mm larger than the 42mm starfish brooch.  I do like this starfish pendant shape better... his little legs are all spread out more evenly than the brooch, but at more than triple the price, nope.
> 
> As FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing this little guy, there are two of them...one in NY and the other in Hawaii. It is not posted on their website, but online sales can help, just ask for the "43mm Starfish Diamond Pave Pendant on a Silk Cord". I also have an SA name if you are interested (I hope someone here on our forum buys this little guy... he's so cute!  It's like one of his his little legs is taking a dip in to test out the temperature of the ocean water).
> View attachment 5043774



Really amazing, I'd be happy with the largest silver version but this would be WOW


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Saturday everyone, from a lovely day here on US East Coast...
> A few miscellaneous updates to share...
> - I got tired of waiting for Tiffany to announce any Elsa Peretti pieces, so I chatted with Tiffany online help.  The SA was great, and she said there are no plans that she is aware of for any Peretti launch.  She said she has gotten other similar inquiries, and there has been an increased interest in Peretti.  I actually doubt she reallys know the corporate marketing & sales strategy.  I still plan to wait a few more months before I buy any Peretti as it may take that long to produce & launch a special collection.
> 
> - I told her I was looking for a jumbo platinum starfish on a long chain.  The good news, she found one that is 43mm, hung on a black sillk cord.  The bad news, it's $30K.  She also checked if Tiffany would swap out the black silk cord for a platinum chain which Tiffany said will not as it will alter the design.  She said I could do it on my own (a jeweler may have to thread through the small opening or make the opening a bit larger for a chain to slip through), but it may void any Tiffany warranty.  Forgetting the chain, I'm disppointed the starfish is $30K because a similar size platinum brooch online is only $9K.  I was thinking the price would be around $15K, I thought maybe I would pay up to $20K for a jumbo pendant, but it's definitely not worth $30K to me.  Sigh.
> 
> Here is the link to the brooch online for $9K.  It's only 1mm smaller at 42mm.
> *Elsa Peretti® Starfish brooch in platinum with pavé diamonds. | Tiffany & Co. *
> 
> Here is a photo of the 43mm pendant for $30K.  It really seems incorrectly priced.  This starfish pendant is 43mm, only 1mm larger than the 42mm starfish brooch.  I do like this starfish pendant shape better... his little legs are all spread out more evenly than the brooch, but at more than triple the price, nope.
> 
> As FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing this little guy, there are two of them...one in NY and the other in Hawaii. It is not posted on their website, but online sales can help, just ask for the "43mm Starfish Diamond Pave Pendant on a Silk Cord". I also have an SA name if you are interested (I hope someone here on our forum buys this little guy... he's so cute!  It's like one of his his little legs is taking a dip in to test out the temperature of the ocean water).
> View attachment 5043774



Yes! This is the same larger pavé pendant I tried on last year. It's the same starfish I posted a few pages back, (linked here) but it's platinum (vs silver), and completely pavéd in diamonds. It's so gorgeous!  Their dimensions often make no sense to me!  My smaller pavé brooch (shown in the link you provided above) measures about 35mm at narrowest and 42mm at its widest. And, it's the exact same pavé starfish used for my smaller pendant. My larger silver starfish pendant is identical to the large pavé pendant you posted. It measures 43mm at narrowest, but about 52mm at widest. So, they're not measuring each item in a congruent way, if that makes sense! (They noted the wider dimension for one, and narrower dim for the other.) Let me know if would be helpful, I can try to take a pic later with both of my pieces together. The larger pendant is significantly bigger.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Really amazing, I'd be happy with the largest silver version but this would be WOW



Yes, it's really wow! Love my sterling one, but covet the pavé one.


----------



## A1aGypsy

For those of you looking at resale sites, could I ask a huge favour please? I am now obsessed with the bean key chain. If you happen to see one, could you send me the link? I would be so grateful!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Yes! This is the same larger pavé pendant I tried on last year. It's the same starfish I posted a few pages back, (linked here) but it's platinum (vs silver), and completely pavéd in diamonds. It's so gorgeous!  Their dimensions often make no sense to me!  My smaller pavé brooch (shown in the link you provided above) measures about 35mm at narrowest and 42mm at its widest. And, it's the exact same pavé starfish used for my smaller pendant. My larger silver starfish pendant is identical to the large pavé pendant you posted. It measures 43mm at narrowest, but about 52mm at widest. So, they're not measuring each item in a congruent way, if that makes sense! (They noted the wider dimension for one, and narrower dim for the other.) Let me know if would be helpful, I can try to take a pic later with both of my pieces together. The larger pendant is significantly bigger.


Thank you for that detailed explanation, and it makes perfect sense now the higher price.  I would love a comparison photo.  It's so goofy how Tiffany does not measure the dimensions the same way.  But... on the upside, the silver one you have IS the jumbo one?  It did not say that on the website, so I just assumed it was also the same size as the smaller pave one.  I love the jumbo starfish on you, especially when you put it on your silver chain.  I may just get the silver starfish, buy a chain from Tiffany and if it doesn't thread through the hole, I can ask my local jeweler to take off the clasp, thread it, and put the clasp back on (hmm.. maybe that's goofy).  Oh... thinking out loud... I already bought a Tiffany 30" silver chain to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox on my neck, so I could test it with that chain to see if the hold is big enough.  I don't think it will work because of the round circle clasp. 

By the way, how does the black silk cord close?  I have never paid attention to it as I was never interested in a corded necklace.  Is it just a knot?  Or is there a metal clasp? 

This is great... thank you so much!  Can't wait to see your photo, but no rush at all.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for that detailed explanation, and it makes perfect sense now the higher price.  I would love a comparison photo.  It's so goofy how Tiffany does not measure the dimensions the same way.  But... on the upside, the silver one you have IS the jumbo one?  It did not say that on the website, so I just assumed it was also the same size as the smaller pave one.  I love the jumbo starfish on you, especially when you put it on your silver chain.  I may just get the silver starfish, buy a chain from Tiffany and if it doesn't thread through the hole, I can ask my local jeweler to take off the clasp, thread it, and put the clasp back on (hmm.. maybe that's goofy).  Oh... thinking out loud... I already bought a Tiffany 30" silver chain to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox on my neck, so I could test it with that chain to see if the hold is big enough.  I don't think it will work because of the round circle clasp.
> 
> By the way, how does the black silk cord close?  I have never paid attention to it as I was never interested in a corded necklace.  Is it just a knot?  Or is there a metal clasp?
> 
> This is great... thank you so much!  Can't wait to see your photo, but no rush at all.


Buying the Starfish in silver sounds like a great idea!  Your idea doesn’t sound goofy at all- makes perfect sense to me.  I wonder if Tiffany will replace the chain for you?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just ordered a Peretti Charm bracelet preloved- 


I’m excited because it contains two designs that haven’t been made in years- the Star and Dove.  This is the mini charms but are still substantial.  I plan to wear with my CBTY.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just ordered a Peretti Charm bracelet preloved-
> View attachment 5044102
> 
> I’m excited because it contains two designs that haven’t been made in years- the Star and Dove.  This is the mini charms but are still substantial.  I plan to wear with my CBTY.


What a find...love it!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> What a find...love it!!!


Thank you!    I’m excited for it. It will be my 3rd Peretti Charm Bracelet but definitely will be the most wearable.  The silver and stone one I own is beautiful but definitely more fragile.  I’ve have a single 22mm Open Heart for years which I love but the charm is large.  I think this new one will be the best of both worlds.  Now I just need a gold Peretti charm bracelet and I’m all set.


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> Congrats on your new pieces!    I love larger sterling bracelets, really fun! And Tiffany sterling silver is beautiful. The ball/loop fastening of the necklace cords are kind of fiddly, and take a bit to assemble. But, as you said, they're secure!


I found the secret to getting it on! Teen fingers!


----------



## diane278

I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....



Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

diane278 said:


> I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....
> View attachment 5044184
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:
> View attachment 5044171


Amazing collection!  What is the name of your pendant?  I’m not familiar with it and would love to know more.


----------



## diane278

AntiqueShopper said:


> Amazing collection!  What is the name of your pendant?  I’m not familiar with it and would love to know more.


It’s a credit card holder. I originally used it as such but forgot to remove the card, so I reported the card lost. Much later, when I went to wear it again, I found the card in it. Since then I’ve used it empty....
I had seen it in a TCO store and then decided to purchase one. By then, they had been “retired” but I was told there was one (on the computer) in Atlanta. The Atlanta store had no record of it.  A few weeks later, I walked into the Stanford Center TCO and it was in the EP display section. It was just there waiting for me so I bought it immediately!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

diane278 said:


> It’s a credit card holder. I originally used it as such but forgot to remove the card, so I reported the card lost. Much later, when I went to wear it again, I found the card in it. Since then I’ve used it empty....
> I had seen it in a TCO store and then decided to purchase one. By then, they had been “retired” but I was told there was one (on the computer) in Atlanta. The Atlanta store had no record of it.  A few weeks later, I walked into the Stanford Center TCO and it was in the EP display section. It was just there waiting for me so I bought it immediately!


Great story and piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just ordered a Peretti Charm bracelet preloved-
> View attachment 5044102
> 
> I’m excited because it contains two designs that haven’t been made in years- the Star and Dove.  This is the mini charms but are still substantial.  I plan to wear with my CBTY.


Mod shot if you’re not shy!  Looks lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

diane278 said:


> I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....
> View attachment 5044184
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:
> View attachment 5044171


Gorgeous collection!  You have the belt!  I love the belt!  I have no idea how I would wear it, but it looks so chic in photos.  Love the card holder too!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Mod shot if you’re not shy!  Looks lovely!


Thank you! I definitely will do mod shots when I get it!  It will take about a week or so to come.


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....
> View attachment 5044184
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:
> View attachment 5044171



I love _EVERYTHING _


----------



## diane278

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous collection!  You have the belt!  I love the belt!  I have no idea how I would wear it, but it looks so chic in photos.  Love the card holder too!


Thank you! I no longer wear the belt as I no longer have a waist, but this is the ad that made me know I would have one some day. I think this ad was from the 70’s, but I’m not sure...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A1aGypsy said:


> For those of you looking at resale sites, could I ask a huge favour please? I am now obsessed with the bean key chain. If you happen to see one, could you send me the link? I would be so grateful!


I would be happy to search - just to make sure I’m looking for the right one please check the link from Tiffany- 






						Elsa Peretti® Bean® key ring in sterling silver with leather. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would be happy to search - just to make sure I’m looking for the right one please check the link from Tiffany-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Bean® key ring in sterling silver with leather. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com



That’s it! Although last time I looked they were listed as unavailable. I will call my SA and see if he can get it in my country! But please, if you do see one on the secondary market, I would be so grateful!  Thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Saturday everyone, from a lovely day here on US East Coast...
> A few miscellaneous updates to share...
> - I got tired of waiting for Tiffany to announce any Elsa Peretti pieces, so I chatted with Tiffany online help.  The SA was great, and she said there are no plans that she is aware of for any Peretti launch.  She said she has gotten other similar inquiries, and there has been an increased interest in Peretti.  I actually doubt she reallys know the corporate marketing & sales strategy.  I still plan to wait a few more months before I buy any Peretti as it may take that long to produce & launch a special collection.
> 
> - I told her I was looking for a jumbo platinum starfish on a long chain.  The good news, she found one that is 43mm, hung on a black sillk cord.  The bad news, it's $30K.  She also checked if Tiffany would swap out the black silk cord for a platinum chain which Tiffany said will not as it will alter the design.  She said I could do it on my own (a jeweler may have to thread through the small opening or make the opening a bit larger for a chain to slip through), but it may void any Tiffany warranty.  Forgetting the chain, I'm disppointed the starfish is $30K because a similar size platinum brooch online is only $9K.  I was thinking the price would be around $15K, I thought maybe I would pay up to $20K for a jumbo pendant, but it's definitely not worth $30K to me.  Sigh.
> 
> Here is the link to the brooch online for $9K.  It's only 1mm smaller at 42mm.
> *Elsa Peretti® Starfish brooch in platinum with pavé diamonds. | Tiffany & Co. *
> 
> Here is a photo of the 43mm pendant for $30K.  It really seems incorrectly priced.  This starfish pendant is 43mm, only 1mm larger than the 42mm starfish brooch.  I do like this starfish pendant shape better... his little legs are all spread out more evenly than the brooch, but at more than triple the price, nope.
> 
> As FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing this little guy, there are two of them...one in NY and the other in Hawaii. It is not posted on their website, but online sales can help, just ask for the "43mm Starfish Diamond Pave Pendant on a Silk Cord". I also have an SA name if you are interested (I hope someone here on our forum buys this little guy... he's so cute!  It's like one of his his little legs is taking a dip in to test out the temperature of the ocean water).
> View attachment 5043774


Regarding TCO not swapping out the cord, I tried to get them to put the black jade bean on a gold chain like the green jade and they wouldn’t do it. That’s why I’m searching for the lapis bean on the gold chain or even the carnelian one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Regarding TCO not swapping out the cord, I tried to get them to put the black jade bean on a gold chain like the green jade and they wouldn’t do it. That’s why I’m searching for the lapis bean on the gold chain or even the carnelian one.


I know the bean is not removable from the chain and won’t switch pieces like that.  In the case of the Starfish, the piece is removable so there is a chance.


----------



## periogirl28

diane278 said:


> I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....
> View attachment 5044184
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:
> View attachment 5044171


Fab collection, but to me your bone cuff is your signature piece. You wear it so well!
I love my silver starfish brooch, one of the few brooches I have ever bought myself. It’s somewhere in my safe, in my home country.


----------



## diane278

periogirl28 said:


> Fan collection, but to me your bone cuff is your signature piece. You wear it so well!
> I love my silver starfish brooch, one of the few brooches I have ever bought myself. It’s somewhere in my safe, in my home country.


Thank you! It’s the piece I wear most.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

22mm Open Heart in yellow gold

For years the Open Heart has been my favorite collection.  About half of my Peretti Collection involves Open Hearts.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for that detailed explanation, and it makes perfect sense now the higher price.  I would love a comparison photo.  It's so goofy how Tiffany does not measure the dimensions the same way.  But... on the upside, the silver one you have IS the jumbo one?  It did not say that on the website, so I just assumed it was also the same size as the smaller pave one.  I love the jumbo starfish on you, especially when you put it on your silver chain.  I may just get the silver starfish, buy a chain from Tiffany and if it doesn't thread through the hole, I can ask my local jeweler to take off the clasp, thread it, and put the clasp back on (hmm.. maybe that's goofy).  Oh... thinking out loud... I already bought a Tiffany 30" silver chain to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox on my neck, so I could test it with that chain to see if the hold is big enough.  I don't think it will work because of the round circle clasp.
> 
> By the way, how does the black silk cord close?  I have never paid attention to it as I was never interested in a corded necklace.  Is it just a knot?  Or is there a metal clasp?
> 
> This is great... thank you so much!  Can't wait to see your photo, but no rush at all.



Hello BigAkoya  So glad my post made sense! There aren't a lot of pieces that tug at me as much as that gorgy, large pavé pendant!  While I didn't have my large silver pendant with me at the time to compare, it did appear to be the exact size/shape as mine. I've posted some pics below with various pieces, hopefully helpful. I'm not sure why Tiffany is so dimentionally challenged, but it's surely not serving them well!  Maybe try to get dimensions for the currently offered, large silver one if you go that route. Looks to be the same size as mine purchased years back. Regarding alternate chains, I bought my bead chain (with the unusual clasp) as an option, as then I could still easily swap it for the original silk cord. I have found the large starfish slides better (with movement) on the silk cord, and catches a bit on the bead chain. Maybe a different type of silver chain would work better? Have pondered a bit, trying to think of other options, as I find the black (and even the brown cord I purchased later) to be a bit stark on me. I have the same large starfish pendant in yellow gold, and think it would look pretty on a white cord. Still mulling options. Let me know if I can help you further! 


smaller pavé pendant and brooch   both = size you noted that's currently online
and shown with larger silver pendant = in size to larger pavé pendant




two pics below are at approx. same scale to give you size reference/comparison







pics of the silk cord showing how it slides through the pendant,
and how it fastens


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just ordered a Peretti Charm bracelet preloved-
> View attachment 5044102
> 
> I’m excited because it contains two designs that haven’t been made in years- the Star and Dove.  This is the mini charms but are still substantial.  I plan to wear with my CBTY.



So fun, congrats!  Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> I’ve loved EP jewelry since I saw her bone cuff for the first time in an ad....
> View attachment 5044184
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite pieces that I love with wrinkled linen:
> View attachment 5044171



Thank you for sharing, so fun to see your pieces.  I especially love your Eternal Circle pendant! I bet it has a nice weight and feels great to wear. I love wearing silver and gold with white, they really pop!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I no longer wear the belt as I no longer have a waist, but this is the ad that made me know I would have one some day. I think this ad was from the 70’s, but I’m not sure...
> View attachment 5044387



I think I have this in a magazine somewhere.  I’ll look for it.

In the meantime, I found this from eons ago.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I no longer wear the belt as I no longer have a waist, but this is the ad that made me know I would have one some day. I think this ad was from the 70’s, but I’m not sure...
> View attachment 5044387



I found it!!  It’s a Bazaar cover pictured in my “Fifteen of My Fifty” Elsa Peretti book from Tiffany.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found it!!  It’s a Bazaar cover pictured in my “Fifteen of My Fifty” Elsa Peretti book from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 5045108





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think I have this in a magazine somewhere.  I’ll look for it.
> 
> In the meantime, I found this from eons ago.
> 
> View attachment 5045104


These ads are making me feel I need a belt too    .  Maybe one day


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> I found the secret to getting it on! Teen fingers!



Ha, that's very cute!


----------



## BigAkoya

This first photo is what me fall in love with the belt. I saw it years ago.. but what do I do with this belt?
I'm not that chic that I can pull it off.    

@diane278 Check out Elsa in both photos... she looked chic wearing it when she had a waist and also when she didn't have a waist.  You will rock too!  Need a mod shot to inspire us!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hello BigAkoya  So glad my post made sense! There aren't a lot of pieces that tug at me as much as that gorgy, large pavé pendant!  While I didn't have my large silver pendant with me at the time to compare, it did appear to be the exact size/shape as mine. I've posted some pics below with various pieces, hopefully helpful. I'm not sure why Tiffany is so dimentionally challenged, but it's surely not serving them well!  Maybe try to get dimensions for the currently offered, large silver one if you go that route. Looks to be the same size as mine purchased years back. Regarding alternate chains, I bought my bead chain (with the unusual clasp) as an option, as then I could still easily swap it for the original silk cord. I have found the large starfish slides better (with movement) on the silk cord, and catches a bit on the bead chain. Maybe a different type of silver chain would work better? Have pondered a bit, trying to think of other options, as I find the black (and even the brown cord I purchased later) to be a bit stark on me. I have the same large starfish pendant in yellow gold, and think it would look pretty on a white cord. Still mulling options. Let me know if I can help you further!
> 
> 
> smaller pavé pendant and brooch   both = size you noted that's currently online
> and shown with larger silver pendant = in size to larger pavé pendant
> 
> View attachment 5045023
> 
> 
> two pics below are at approx. same scale to give you size reference/comparison
> 
> View attachment 5045027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045028
> 
> 
> pics of the silk cord showing how it slides through the pendant,
> and how it fastens
> 
> View attachment 5045029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045035


Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!  I am almost sure your silver starfish is the same one as the jumbo pave.  The little guy's legs are in the exact position too!  I will be travelling in about three weeks to pick up some pieces (VCA, not Tiffany), but I will stop by Tiffany and get this large one.  When I am there, I am also going to buy a 30" chain (or may 28" or 32") that looks good with it.  I'll try to run the chain through the starfish hole, but if it doesn't fit, I'll ask if Tiffany can remove the clasp, run my starfish through and put the clasp back on.  If they say no, I'll just buy the chain and have my local jeweler do it anyway.  I just need to be sure the chain itself fits through the hole.

I think Tiffany has silver chains that will allow it to fit through fine.  I looked at some chains from Peretti pieces and a chain that is Tiffany, not Peretti.  The first photo below are three chains... the one on the left is a chain I purhased at Tiffany to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox. The one in the center is the chain from the Medium Peretti bottle, and one on the right is the Large Peretti Bottle.  You can see the chains are almost the same size, the center one is the thinnest.  However, the clasp might be the issue as they are all round and probably larger than the starfish hole.  I am sure I can make it work and will pick a chain that is the correct thickness (Tiffany makes chains in various thickness you can purchase).

I am so excited now... I can't wait to go in a few weeks.  I told my husband about the starfish and showed him your starfishes, especially your platinum one.  He totally loves it.  I told him there is a jumbo platinum one!  My husband then says "is that another one of those hard-to-find pieces?".  I responded to him "no, it's one of those hard-to-stomach-the-outrageous-price pieces!"  

Thank you so much for sharing these photos and thank you and @AntiqueShopper for making me fall in love with starfishes.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!  I am almost sure your silver starfish is the same one as the jumbo pave.  The little guy's legs are in the exact position too!  I will be travelling in about three weeks to pick up some pieces (VCA, not Tiffany), but I will stop by Tiffany and get this large one.  When I am there, I am also going to buy a 30" chain (or may 28" or 32") that looks good with it.  I'll try to run the chain through the starfish hole, but if it doesn't fit, I'll ask if Tiffany can remove the clasp, run my starfish through and put the clasp back on.  If they say no, I'll just buy the chain and have my local jeweler do it anyway.  I just need to be sure the chain itself fits through the hole.
> 
> I think Tiffany has silver chains that will allow it to fit through fine.  I looked at some chains from Peretti pieces and a chain that is Tiffany, not Peretti.  The first photo below are three chains... the one on the left is a chain I purhased at Tiffany to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox. The one in the center is the chain from the Medium Peretti bottle, and one on the right is the Large Peretti Bottle.  You can see the chains are almost the same size, the center one is the thinnest.  However, the clasp might be the issue as they are all round and probably larger than the starfish hole.  I am sure I can make it work and will pick a chain that is the correct thickness (Tiffany makes chains in various thickness you can purchase).
> 
> I am so excited now... I can't wait to go in a few weeks.  I told my husband about the starfish and showed him your starfishes, especially your platinum one.  He totally loves it.  I told him there is a jumbo platinum one!  My husband then says "is that another one of those hard-to-find pieces?".  I responded to him "no, it's one of those hard-to-stomach-the-outrageous-price pieces!"
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing these photos and thank you and @AntiqueShopper for making me fall in love with starfishes.
> 
> View attachment 5045263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045264
> View attachment 5045263
> View attachment 5045264
> View attachment 5045263
> View attachment 5045263
> View attachment 5045264


I can’t wait to see your new piece!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My silver horseshoe belt buckles.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mod a


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My silver horseshoe belt buckles.
> 
> View attachment 5045280


Love them!  Mod shots please if you are not shy.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> Mod a
> 
> Love them!  Mod shots please if you are not shy.



I‘ll try to get some up.  It probably won’t be until at least tomorrow.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Does anyone own the Open Heart belt?  I was wondering if it was a belt that was functional instead of more of a decorative.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m excited for my new charm bracelet to come!  Pictured is my second one.  As beautiful as it is I’m afraid to wear it.  I have 3 kids and am afraid that I might break it.


----------



## Lillianlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> Does anyone own the Open Heart belt?  I was wondering if it was a belt that was functional instead of more of a decorative.



I have an open heart belt, which I haven’t worn in years. (I’m retired now and, frankly, I’m not looking to draw attention to my 62 year old waist.) When I did wear the belt, I wore it decoratively. I think it wouldn’t be great as a functional belt, as it tends to loosen as you move.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lillianlm said:


> I have an open heart belt, which I haven’t worn in years. (I’m retired now and, frankly, I’m not looking to draw attention to my 62 year old waist.) When I did wear the belt, I wore it decoratively. I think it wouldn’t be great as a functional belt, as it tends to loosen as you move.


Thank you for sharing!  Decorative belts are beautiful but definitely need more function in my life.


----------



## Lillianlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Decorative belts are beautiful but definitely need more function in my life.


 
I will say that it is a beautiful statement piece and I wouldn’t be surprised if I incorporate it back into my wardrobe one day.

I’ve been selling off some of my jewelry and bags over the last few months but I couldn’t part with the Peretti belt (coupled with a relatively low resale value).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lillianlm said:


> I will say that it is a beautiful statement piece and I wouldn’t be surprised if I incorporate it back into my wardrobe one day.
> 
> I’ve been selling off some of my jewelry and bags over the last few months but I couldn’t part with the Peretti belt (coupled with a relatively low resale value).


Maybe if I see one on the secondary market I’ll pick it up.  Thank you for the information


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m excited for my new charm bracelet to come!  Pictured is my second one.  As beautiful as it is I’m afraid to wear it.  I have 3 kids and am afraid that I might break it.
> 
> View attachment 5045590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045592



Fabulous pieces!!


----------



## Lillianlm

You all inspired me. I just bought preloved silver open heart drop earrings ❤️


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Fabulous pieces!!


Thank you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lillianlm said:


> You all inspired me. I just bought preloved silver open heart drop earrings ❤


Yay! I can’t wait to see!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!  I am almost sure your silver starfish is the same one as the jumbo pave.  The little guy's legs are in the exact position too!  I will be travelling in about three weeks to pick up some pieces (VCA, not Tiffany), but I will stop by Tiffany and get this large one.  When I am there, I am also going to buy a 30" chain (or may 28" or 32") that looks good with it.  I'll try to run the chain through the starfish hole, but if it doesn't fit, I'll ask if Tiffany can remove the clasp, run my starfish through and put the clasp back on.  If they say no, I'll just buy the chain and have my local jeweler do it anyway.  I just need to be sure the chain itself fits through the hole.
> 
> I think Tiffany has silver chains that will allow it to fit through fine.  I looked at some chains from Peretti pieces and a chain that is Tiffany, not Peretti.  The first photo below are three chains... the one on the left is a chain I purhased at Tiffany to hang my Chinese Takeout Pillbox. The one in the center is the chain from the Medium Peretti bottle, and one on the right is the Large Peretti Bottle.  You can see the chains are almost the same size, the center one is the thinnest.  However, the clasp might be the issue as they are all round and probably larger than the starfish hole.  I am sure I can make it work and will pick a chain that is the correct thickness (Tiffany makes chains in various thickness you can purchase).
> 
> I am so excited now... I can't wait to go in a few weeks.  I told my husband about the starfish and showed him your starfishes, especially your platinum one.  He totally loves it.  I told him there is a jumbo platinum one!  My husband then says "is that another one of those hard-to-find pieces?".  I responded to him "no, it's one of those hard-to-stomach-the-outrageous-price pieces!"
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing these photos and thank you and @AntiqueShopper for making me fall in love with starfishes.
> 
> View attachment 5045263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045264



Yay, so happy my post was helpful, I'm excited for you!  I look forward to seeing what comes home with you from both Tiffany and VCA! Your pendants are so fun. Look at all that gleaming Tiffany sterling silver! I think some think of silver as a lesser jewelry metal. Have never felt that way, I love it's slightly warm hue, and it's especially gorgeous in larger pieces. I love platinum for diamonds and for durability, but sterling is !


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m excited for my new charm bracelet to come!  Pictured is my second one.  As beautiful as it is I’m afraid to wear it.  I have 3 kids and am afraid that I might break it.
> 
> View attachment 5045590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045592



I love your charm bracelet, so special with the semi-precious charms!  I can see why you're inclined to baby it, I would, too!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> I love your charm bracelet, so special with the semi-precious charms!  I can see why you're inclined to baby it, I would, too!


Thank you!    I was excited to order an all silver one because I feel like I can wear without worry. Plus I get 2 new designs to add to my collection.  Hopefully it ships today or tomorrow!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    I was excited to order an all silver one because I feel like I can wear without worry. Plus I get 2 new designs to add to my collection.  Hopefully it ships today or tomorrow!



Thinking about and awaiting a new item  is almost as fun as the receiving and wearing! And will be fun for you to have another sterling charm bracelet that feels more care free.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lillianlm said:


> You all inspired me. I just bought preloved silver open heart drop earrings ❤


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m excited for my new charm bracelet to come!  Pictured is my second one.  As beautiful as it is I’m afraid to wear it.  I have 3 kids and am afraid that I might break it.
> 
> View attachment 5045590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045592


Love the charm bracelet... there's a turquoise teardrop!  What stone is the little pink starfish?  That's a gorgeous set of charms, perfect combination!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Love the charm bracelet... there's a turquoise teardrop!  What stone is the little pink starfish?  That's a gorgeous set of charms, perfect combination!


Thank you!  The starfish is Rhodonite.      I love this piece and treat it pretty delicately because I’m afraid to break the charms.


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  The starfish is Rhodonite.      I love this piece and treat it pretty delicately because I’m afraid to break the charms.



So interesting, I was guessing the starfish was pink coral. I've never heard of Rhodonite! What is the white disc carved from, do you know?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> So interesting, I was guessing the starfish was pink coral. I've never heard of Rhodonite! What is the white disc carved from, do you know?


White chalcedony!  I just love the piece but the stones are not the hardest.  

Btw- I called and checked on my new piece and it should ship today!  Yay!


----------



## beauxgoris

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5029830
> 
> Thanks @AntiqueShopper for starting this thread. It's so lovely to see everyone's beautiful pieces. I wear my Madonna pendant most days and the cuff usually 4-5 times a week.



Is this the larger Madonna pendant? I looked for that size but I never saw the bigger one here. I have the smaller/medium sized one. Love it.


----------



## beauxgoris

etoile de mer said:


> What pieces would everyone most like them to offer again? I loved many of the disc designs (not sure if that was the official name). I dithered too long, and then the ones I liked were gone. There was a large disc, silver pendant, and small disc, crystal earwire earrings with a bezel set diamond. The earrings I've seen offered pre-owned, but with what seems to be a stratospheric price!



I wish they would reissue this piece. I have this necklace is gold which I love. They still sell some of these disks, but they're smaller - this one is larger (same size as my larger gold one). I know it was sold in the Hong Kong T&Co market, but I could never track it down in the USA. I hope someday I can find one. I've literally been looking for it for over ten years.


----------



## etoile de mer

beauxgoris said:


> I wish they would reissue this piece. I have this necklace is gold which I love. They still sell some of these disks, but they're smaller - this one is larger (same size as my larger gold one). I know it was sold in the Hong Kong T&Co market, but I could never track it down in the USA. I hope someday I can find one. I've literally been looking for it for over ten years.



Yikes, a ten year search, I hope you can find one! Is it jade? I'll have to dig around and see if I can find an image of the one I loved. They ran a magazine ad of it when offered, and I remember taking into my local store to ask about it. It was large (maybe 1.5" - 2" in diameter), and I believe it was on a black cord. Because of the reflection in the photo, I thought it was turquoise!!  But when I asked, I was told that it was silver. I was also told that I wasn't the only one coming in to see "the gorgeous, large disc pendant in turquoise"! Still, it would be fun to have the silver one!


----------



## BigAkoya

beauxgoris said:


> I wish they would reissue this piece. I have this necklace is gold which I love. They still sell some of these disks, but they're smaller - this one is larger (same size as my larger gold one). I know it was sold in the Hong Kong T&Co market, but I could never track it down in the USA. I hope someday I can find one. I've literally been looking for it for over ten years.


This looks like green jade.  If you like green jade, there is a jug that I think is just gorgeous. I would love this jug in turquoise.  Here it is... you might like it (also comes in black jade with silver chain).  The chain is 26" which would imply this jug is a decent size and not a small pendant.  

Elsa Peretti® Bottle jug pendant in green jade on an 18k gold chain. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## periogirl28

I found my Starfish.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5046424
> 
> I found my Starfish.


It is beautiful!  Modeling shots please


----------



## AntiqueShopper

beauxgoris said:


> I wish they would reissue this piece. I have this necklace is gold which I love. They still sell some of these disks, but they're smaller - this one is larger (same size as my larger gold one). I know it was sold in the Hong Kong T&Co market, but I could never track it down in the USA. I hope someday I can find one. I've literally been looking for it for over ten years.


Have you tried calling the NYC store- maybe they could help?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have to say thank you to everyone who has been participating in this thread!  It has given me so much joy to see everyone’s beautiful collections.  This thread definitely brought back my love of Peretti sterling and designs that are less popular.  I know that there are many threads/discussions about DBTY/Bean/Open Heart but it is so nice to celebrate her entire collection as well.  So thank you all and keep the collections coming   .


----------



## doni

It is amazing how similar Bottega Veneta’s belt (which is everywhere right now) is to Peretti’s.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

doni said:


> It is amazing how similar Bottega Veneta’s belt (which is everywhere right now) is to Peretti’s.
> 
> View attachment 5046589


That is extremely similar


----------



## Lillianlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have to say thank you to everyone who has been participating in this thread!  It has given me so much joy to see everyone’s beautiful collections.  This thread definitely brought back my love of Peretti sterling and designs that are less popular.  I know that there are many threads/discussions about DBTY/Bean/Open Heart but it is so nice to celebrate her entire collection as well.  So thank you all and keep the collections coming   .



Maybe we should move onto Paloma Picasso’s designs while she’s still with us!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have to say thank you to everyone who has been participating in this thread!  It has given me so much joy to see everyone’s beautiful collections.  This thread definitely brought back my love of Peretti sterling and designs that are less popular.  I know that there are many threads/discussions about DBTY/Bean/Open Heart but it is so nice to celebrate her entire collection as well.  So thank you all and keep the collections coming   .



Yes, I feel the same! So nice to be able to celebrate all her designs in one place, and I love seeing what everyone has collected.  Many thanks again for starting this thread, and to all contributing!


----------



## etoile de mer

doni said:


> It is amazing how similar Bottega Veneta’s belt (which is everywhere right now) is to Peretti’s.
> 
> View attachment 5046589





AntiqueShopper said:


> That is extremely similar



Wow! "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery", but unless they have permission seems veering toward copyright infringement...


----------



## MatAllston

Does anyone own the bean clutch? I think that is one of her best designs.


----------



## MatAllston

My 16mm and 27mm YG open hearts on a silk cord. I prefer wearing them this way versus wearing them individually on the gold chains.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> My 16mm and 27mm YG open hearts on a silk cord. I prefer wearing them this way versus wearing them individually on the gold chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046793


I never thought of wearing them that way!  Amazing!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Wow! "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery", but unless they have permission seems veering toward copyright infringement...


100% agree!


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> My 16mm and 27mm YG open hearts on a silk cord. I prefer wearing them this way versus wearing them individually on the gold chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046793



Beautiful worn together like that, such a good idea!   I think Elsa would approve!


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful worn together like that, such a good idea!   I think Elsa would approve!


 Thank you and I usually wear them with my open heart YG earrings too.


----------



## etoile de mer

I’ve begun a clean-out, sorting through and deciding which clothes, jewelry and accessories to keep, and which to let go. These are keepers, but I decided while they were all out I’d take a beauty pic! I’ve been experimenting with how best to photograph jewelry, and this time I added a bit of direct light for some extra sparkle. 


Teardrop Earrings in Platinum/Rock Crystal, Sterling Silver, Platinum/Diamond, and Yellow Gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> I’ve begun a clean-out, sorting through and deciding which clothes, jewelry and accessories to keep, and which to let go. These are keepers, but I decided while they were all out I’d take a beauty pic! I’ve been experimenting with how best to photograph jewelry, and this time I added a bit of direct light for some extra sparkle.
> 
> 
> Teardrop Earrings in Platinum/Rock Crystal, Sterling Silver, Platinum/Diamond, and Yellow Gold
> 
> View attachment 5046810


Your collection is perfection!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Your collection is perfection!



So sweet of you!   Maybe only this group can understand why I needed these in all the various options!  They're so easy to wear (the earwires are so comfy) and the design is simple enough to pair happily with other designs.


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> My 16mm and 27mm YG open hearts on a silk cord. I prefer wearing them this way versus wearing them individually on the gold chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046793


This is so cool!  Great idea!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have to say thank you to everyone who has been participating in this thread!  It has given me so much joy to see everyone’s beautiful collections.  This thread definitely brought back my love of Peretti sterling and designs that are less popular.  I know that there are many threads/discussions about DBTY/Bean/Open Heart but it is so nice to celebrate her entire collection as well.  So thank you all and keep the collections coming   .


I totally agree....this has been the best thread!  It's so exciting to see everyone share their pieces.  I too, have fallen in love with Peretti again.  The weather is getting warmer, and spring/summer is when I love to wear her silver pieces.  I also get inspiration by how creative some of you are in wearing your pieces and combining different themes.  

@AntiqueShopper Thank you so much for starting this thread and also sharing your beautiful collection.


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> Does anyone own the bean clutch? I think that is one of her best designs.



I don't have one, but I imagine they feel so nice to hold!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I totally agree....this has been the best thread!  It's so exciting to see everyone share their pieces.  I too, have fallen in love with Peretti again.  The weather is getting warmer, and spring/summer is when I love to wear her silver pieces.  I also get inspiration by how creative some of you are in wearing your pieces and combining different themes.
> 
> @AntiqueShopper Thank you so much for starting this thread and also sharing your beautiful collection.


Thank you for being here!  I really have enjoyed seeing your collection


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this on the Tiffany website today. 






						About Elsa Peretti | Tiffany & Co.
					

The arrival of Elsa Peretti at Tiffany & Co. in 1974 signaled a revolution in jewelry design. Learn about Elsa Peretti and shop her designs.




					www.tiffany.com


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This must be new.  I’ve never seen it before.






						Elsa Peretti® Heart dish in red and gold-colored crystal glass. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this on the Tiffany website today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Elsa Peretti | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> The arrival of Elsa Peretti at Tiffany & Co. in 1974 signaled a revolution in jewelry design. Learn about Elsa Peretti and shop her designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com



Thanks for sharing this, Hermes Nuttynut!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Hermes Nuttynut!



You’re welcome!  I like that they highlight her work, and not the sadness that she’s no longer here.


----------



## limom

Lillianlm said:


> Maybe we should move onto Paloma Picasso’s designs while she’s still with us!


Is she still actively designing?


----------



## MatAllston

limom said:


> Is she still actively designing?



Yes she just designed a new Studio collection.


----------



## limom

MatAllston said:


> Yes she just designed a new Studio collection.


Thanks.
The cuffs are tdf


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Open Heart earrings and multi stone necklace


----------



## lovely_bag

Oh this is sad! The bean is my favourite design. I spread the love for the bean in my family.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lovely_bag said:


> Oh this is sad! The bean is my favourite design. I spread the love for the bean in my family.


Pictures of your Bean/Beans please!


----------



## diane278

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous collection!  You have the belt!  I love the belt!  I have no idea how I would wear it, but it looks so chic in photos.  Love the card holder too!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think I have this in a magazine somewhere.  I’ll look for it.
> 
> In the meantime, I found this from eons ago.
> 
> View attachment 5045104





BigAkoya said:


> This first photo is what me fall in love with the belt. I saw it years ago.. but what do I do with this belt?
> I'm not that chic that I can pull it off.
> 
> @diane278 Check out Elsa in both photos... she looked chic wearing it when she had a waist and also when she didn't have a waist.  You will rock too!  Need a mod shot to inspire us!
> 
> View attachment 5045257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045258





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My silver horseshoe belt buckles.
> 
> View attachment 5045280



This is why I no longer wear the belt. By the way, the buckle comes in three sizes, but the leather strap is the same length on all three Buckles. As you can see, I haven’t polished it in quite some time.


----------



## BigAkoya

diane278 said:


> This is why I no longer wear the belt. By the way, the buckle comes in three sizes, but the leather strap is the same length on all three Buckles. As you can see, I haven’t polished it in quite some time.
> View attachment 5047924


It looks great!  Now you make me want to get a belt, it's so iconic Elsa to me, and it looks great with your bone cuff!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

diane278 said:


> This is why I no longer wear the belt. By the way, the buckle comes in three sizes, but the leather strap is the same length on all three Buckles. As you can see, I haven’t polished it in quite some time.
> View attachment 5047924


It looks beautiful on you!  You should wear and enjoy it.


----------



## lovely_bag

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pictures of your Bean/Beans please!


This is me, wearing the bean medium size.
My nieces' beans are silver. ( I did not picture them)

I love to touch the bean, the shape is so smooth and nice to touch!
Funny thing is: my niece loves to play with the bean, too. Who doesn't? 

Just looking at this (familiar, 10 year old photo) makes me miss Elsa Peretti even more. So sad!


----------



## diane278

BigAkoya said:


> It looks great!  Now you make me want to get a belt, it's so iconic Elsa to me, and it looks great with your bone cuff!





AntiqueShopper said:


> It looks beautiful on you!  You should wear and enjoy it.


The belt isn’t comfortable anymore. It tries to ride up if I wear it.  I’m all about being comfortable. My time with it was great, but I’ve moved on....


----------



## BigAkoya

Caz71 said:


> Small 05 silver dbty necklace. I ordered it in the USA through my brother. Saved abit as more expensive here in Australia. I would love more. Thanks Elsa RIP


I love your cross.  Is it turquoise?  Or maybe since you're in Australia, is it an opal?  Where did you get it?
It's beautiful and looks great with your DBTY.


----------



## etoile de mer

lovely_bag said:


> This is me, wearing the bean medium size.
> My nieces' beans are silver. ( I did not picture them)
> 
> I love to touch the bean, the shape is so smooth and nice to touch!
> Funny thing is: my niece loves to play with the bean, too. Who doesn't?
> 
> Just looking at this (familiar, 10 year old photo) makes me miss Elsa Peretti even more. So sad!
> 
> View attachment 5048125



I love your bean, thanks for sharing, lovely_bag!  I also enjoyed visiting your blog and seeing your beautiful photos.


----------



## periogirl28

Really enjoying this thread, thank you for starting it and I am getting such great ideas. One of my very first purchases, DBTY on silver which I now layer with a yellow diamond/ Lucida diamond pendant set in Plat, also from Tiffany.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5048536
> 
> Really enjoying this thread, thank you for starting it and I am getting such great ideas. One of my very first purchases, DBTY on silver which I now layer with a yellow diamond/ Lucida diamond pendant set in Plat, also from Tiffany.


Love your necklace!  What size are the stones?  I would love to see it layered with your Lucida.


----------



## periogirl28

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love your necklace!  What size are the stones?  I would love to see it layered with your Lucida.


These? I dunno I can’t remember now. They are tiny! I’ll get a good pic when the light is better.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

periogirl28 said:


> These? I dunno I can’t remember now. They are tiny! I’ll get a good pic when the light is better.


I have the .25 cttw set in silver.  I would really love to see your yellow diamond paired with your necklace!  The Lucida is a beautiful cut!  I wish they never retired it.


----------



## periogirl28

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have the .25 cttw set in silver.  I would really love to see your yellow diamond paired with your necklace!  The Lucida is a beautiful cut!  I wish they never retired it.





Here you go. The DBTY always flips for me. I bought these years ago, it’s nice to rotate my little treasures now and then and I do enjoy wearing them. In tribute to a talented lady, RIP.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5048608
> 
> Here you go. The DBTY always flips for me. I bought these years ago, it’s nice to rotate my little treasures now and then and I do enjoy wearing them. In tribute to a talented lady, RIP.


The combination is perfection!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Green Jade Open Heart


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Green Jade Open Heart
> 
> View attachment 5048681



Those look so pretty together, AntiqueShopper!


----------



## etoile de mer

For those of you who own Elsa's silver pieces with pearls and semi-precious stones, how do you deal with inevitable tarnish? I've tended to shy away from buying those combos solely because of not knowing how to care for them. My favorite silver polish is Twinkle, and if I'm in a hurry I use a Tiffany silver cloth. But I've thought either of those (especially a paste polish like Twinkle) and the residual tarnish coming off could possibly discolor porous stones. Maybe you all just polish very carefully, avoiding the stones and pearls? For reference, link below describes the products I have and use. Thoughts appreciated!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning.1029906/#post-34148623


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Those look so pretty together, AntiqueShopper!


Thank you!    I think most of Peretti’s pieces mix well together.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> For those of you who own Elsa's silver pieces with pearls and semi-precious stones, how do you deal with inevitable tarnish? I've tended to shy away from buying those combos solely because of not knowing how to care for them. My favorite silver polish is Twinkle, and if I'm in a hurry I use a Tiffany silver cloth. But I've thought either of those (especially a paste polish like Twinkle) and the residual tarnish coming off could possibly discolor porous stones. Maybe you all just polish very carefully, avoiding the stones and pearls? For reference, link below describes the products I have and use. Thoughts appreciated!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning.1029906/#post-34148623


Hi!  I have the CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  It's 36" long, and it's a mix of turquoise, pearls, and diamonds.  I use Wolf for my jewelry storage.  I like them because their fabric is called LusterLoc which is a patented fabric to prevent tarnish.  It works like a charm for me.  After I wear my silver, I just take a soft cloth and wipe it down.  Every couple of years, I may drop it off to Tiffany for a shine, but that's a bit of a hassle for me and I haven't done that in years and I'll probably just not bother.

I don't like to use any chemical next to stones as stones are porous and absorb.  For pure silver it's fine. Tiffany also sells silver polish.  I have not used it, but I would think it's gentle enough since they sell it (hmmm... I should buy one when I visit to check it out).

To me, I honestly think the way you store your silver matters.  I have a friend who just tosses her silver in a box, and she complains her silver gets tarnished.  My silver honestly never tarnishes.. it's more beat up and scratched from me banging it around.  And speaking of polishing, I am not one that goes crazy about polishing my silver.  This is because every time you do a deep polish, you are taking off metal, and over time, you will lose the crispness of the lines of the pieces, especially Peretti pieces which her line is all about the flow of the metal.  Elsa said she doesn't design harsh lines, her pieces flow.  I am actually more sensitive to my pieces looking flat and the lines "worn" from being over polished.

Here is the Wolf link in case you are interested. Hope this helps a bit.
Jewelry Boxes: Designer Leather Jewelry Boxes & Organizers | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

I am camera shy (hate cameras), so no mod shots from me.  However, I was sitting in the parking lot today waiting to go in for an appointment, and I thought I would contribute here and share a photo of my top two favorite Peretti pieces.  My beloved gum ball ring and bone cuff.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I have the CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  It's 36" long, and it's a mix of turquoise, pearls, and diamonds.  I use Wolf for my jewelry storage.  I like them because their fabric is called LusterLoc which is a patented fabric to prevent tarnish.  It works like a charm for me.  After I wear my silver, I just take a soft cloth and wipe it down.  Every couple of years, I may drop it off to Tiffany for a shine, but that's a bit of a hassle for me and I haven't done that in years and I'll probably just not bother.
> 
> I don't like to use any chemical next to stones as stones are porous and absorb.  For pure silver it's fine. Tiffany also sells silver polish.  I have not used it, but I would think it's gentle enough since they sell it (hmmm... I should buy one when I visit to check it out).
> 
> To me, I honestly think the way you store your silver matters.  I have a friend who just tosses her silver in a box, and she complains her silver gets tarnished.  My silver honestly never tarnishes.. it's more beat up and scratched from me banging it around.  And speaking of polishing, I am not one that goes crazy about polishing my silver.  This is because every time you do a deep polish, you are taking off metal, and over time, you will lose the crispness of the lines of the pieces, especially Peretti pieces which her line is all about the flow of the metal.  Elsa said she doesn't design harsh lines, her pieces flow.  I am actually more sensitive to my pieces looking flat and the lines "worn" from being over polished.
> 
> Here is the Wolf link in case you are interested. Hope this helps a bit.
> Jewelry Boxes: Designer Leather Jewelry Boxes & Organizers | WOLF (wolf1834.com)



Thanks so much. Interesting to hear about your jewelry box. The fabric they use sounds similar to the Pacific Silvercloth I noted in the link. I tend to baby my jewelry. I store all my pieces in separate pouches, within my jewelry box. It's not a big issue, but my silver pieces do tend to tarnish very slowly. I've used the Pacific Silvercloth around pieces I store separately, and for flatwear. It doesn't eliminate tarnish, but it definitely happens much more slowly with its use. The polish I use is very gentle, no over zealous polishing for me. Done periodically, by hand, to remove light tarnish, I've not seen change in crispness. Off to look at your link...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I am camera shy (hate cameras), so no mod shots from me.  However, I was sitting in the parking lot today waiting to go in for an appointment, and I thought I would contribute here and share a photo of my top two favorite Peretti pieces.  My beloved gum ball ring and bone cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5049269


They look perfect together!


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya, thanks again for mentioning the Wolf jewelry boxes. Wow, they note the lining can prevent tarnish for up to 35 years! And it certainly sounds like you've had a good experience with yours.


----------



## A1aGypsy

[insert crazy happy, happy dance here] 

There are exceptionally kind people on this board!! 

Love my new beauty.


----------



## etoile de mer

This is my large, yellow gold, starfish pendant just resting on top of my white rubber cord that I wish could slip through the pendant’s hole! Its end caps are too big. When I have a white cord, I’d like to wear the pendant with my Faraone Mennella yellow gold/white ceramic earrings.

Years back there were limited (but still a few) pendant cord options, in various colors, available in the repairs dept at Tiffany. Now seems to have dwindled down to just black, and in 16” only (per customer service). I’m now on a mission to try to make a white cord that I could use with this pendant. Will be ordering some parts and pieces today!


Faraone Mennella Yellow Gold/White Ceramic Earrings and
Large Yellow Gold Starfish Pendant with Tiffany White Rubber Cord


----------



## etoile de mer

A1aGypsy said:


> [insert crazy happy, happy dance here]
> 
> There are exceptionally kind people on this board!!
> 
> Love my new beauty.



So glad you found your Bean Key Ring, gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A1aGypsy said:


> [insert crazy happy, happy dance here]
> 
> There are exceptionally kind people on this board!!
> 
> Love my new beauty.


Yay!  Where did you find?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> This is my large, yellow gold, starfish pendant just resting on top of my white rubber cord that I wish could slip through the pendant’s hole! Its end caps are too big. When I have a white cord, I’d like to wear the pendant with my Faraone Mennella yellow gold/white ceramic earrings.
> 
> Years back there were limited (but still a few) pendant cord options, in various colors, available in the repairs dept at Tiffany. Now seems to have dwindled down to just black, and in 16” only (per customer service). I’m now on a mission to try to make a white cord that I could use with this pendant. Will be ordering some parts and pieces today!
> 
> 
> Faraone Mennella Yellow Gold/White Ceramic Earrings and
> Large Yellow Gold Starfish Pendant with Tiffany White Rubber Cord
> 
> View attachment 5049913


These look perfect together!


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> [insert crazy happy, happy dance here]
> 
> There are exceptionally kind people on this board!!
> 
> Love my new beauty.


You found it!  Looks great! But I am dense... how does it hold keys?  Is there an open/close lock?


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> This is my large, yellow gold, starfish pendant just resting on top of my white rubber cord that I wish could slip through the pendant’s hole! Its end caps are too big. When I have a white cord, I’d like to wear the pendant with my Faraone Mennella yellow gold/white ceramic earrings.
> 
> Years back there were limited (but still a few) pendant cord options, in various colors, available in the repairs dept at Tiffany. Now seems to have dwindled down to just black, and in 16” only (per customer service). I’m now on a mission to try to make a white cord that I could use with this pendant. Will be ordering some parts and pieces today!
> 
> 
> Faraone Mennella Yellow Gold/White Ceramic Earrings and
> Large Yellow Gold Starfish Pendant with Tiffany White Rubber Cord
> 
> View attachment 5049913


More starfish!  The white looks great with it... so summery!  You are so creative... can't wait to see your finished masterpiece!


----------



## BigAkoya

Inspirational photo for today...
I love the jug stacked with her CBTY... I can’t determine what earrings she is wearing though.


----------



## A1aGypsy

BigAkoya said:


> You found it!  Looks great! But I am dense... how does it hold keys?  Is there an open/close lock?




You put the keys on, pushing it far enough that it forms a loop at the outside. Then flip the bean through that loop. Voila!


----------



## skyqueen

Interesting........









						Tiffany designer Elsa Peretti’s iconic cuff inspired by Italian church crypt
					

“There were 9,000 bones of monks. And she would take the little bones and put them in her purse.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Inspirational photo for today...
> I love the jug stacked with her CBTY... I can’t determine what earrings she is wearing though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050363


Such a great picture!  I love the green Cabachon in particular.

Are those the Comma earrings?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Interesting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany designer Elsa Peretti’s iconic cuff inspired by Italian church crypt
> 
> 
> “There were 9,000 bones of monks. And she would take the little bones and put them in her purse.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Very interesting!


----------



## limom

Brave woman taking bones from an ossuary.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a great picture!  I love the green Cabachon in particular.
> 
> Are those the Comma earrings?


Wow... you are such a Peretti expert.  I never heard of comma earrings.  
They sure look like comma earrings, and I see the Tiffany website has a gold and silver pair, both are clip ons.  

I wonder why there is not a full comma collection.  Do you think the teardrop replace the comma?  
You have  good eye!


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> Brave woman taking bones from an ossuary.


I know!  Spooky to me.  I would be too afraid to touch them, much less take one!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... you are such a Peretti expert.  I never heard of comma earrings.
> They sure look like comma earrings, and I see the Tiffany website has a gold and silver pair, both are clip ons.
> 
> I wonder why there is not a full comma collection.  Do you think the teardrop replace the comma?
> You have  good eye!


I have no idea why there isn’t a bigger Comma collection.  Maybe because people just didn’t gravitate towards it as much as other pieces?


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> These look perfect together!





BigAkoya said:


> More starfish!  The white looks great with it... so summery!  You are so creative... can't wait to see your finished masterpiece!



Thanks so much, AntiqueShopper and BigAkoya!  Regarding making a cord, not sure I'll end up with anything presentable, but will give it a try.  Worst case, I'll end up with a mock-up to show my jeweler when I seek professional help!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> You found it!  Looks great! But I am dense... how does it hold keys?  Is there an open/close lock?



I wondered the same! 



A1aGypsy said:


> You put the keys on, pushing it far enough that it forms a loop at the outside. Then flip the bean through that loop. Voila!



So much easier than I imagined! I thought it required untying the knots, pulling out one end of the cord, slipping on the keys, etc...


----------



## BigAkoya

Good article with a great color photo of Elsa wearing her pieces... 
A new insight from this article is the upcoming Netflix drama Halston.  I would think the characters will wear a lot of Peretti pieces in the episodes.  

‘A woman of almost awesome chic’ — the dazzling Elsa Peretti | Christie's


----------



## Brennamom

Those looking for jade...








						Explore Categories on LiveAuctioneers
					

Most followed categories in art, jewelry, fashion, and home decor




					www.liveauctioneers.com
				












						Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti Bottle green jade penda - Apr 17, 2021 | Joshua Kodner in FL
					

This is a beautiful pendant and chain necklace from Tiffany & Co. designed by Elsa Perreti from her perfume bottle co... Item was passed




					www.liveauctioneers.com
				












						Explore Categories on LiveAuctioneers
					

Most followed categories in art, jewelry, fashion, and home decor




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Good article with a great color photo of Elsa wearing her pieces...
> A new insight from this article is the upcoming Netflix drama Halston.  I would think the characters will wear a lot of Peretti pieces in the episodes.
> 
> ‘A woman of almost awesome chic’ — the dazzling Elsa Peretti | Christie's



Thanks so much for sharing, Big Akoya, I enjoyed reading.  Plus, so fun to hear of the upcoming Halston program with Ewan McGregor!  I look forward to seeing if they use her jewelry in the costumes. I loved Halston perfume. I didn't know Elsa Peretti designed the beautiful bottle until many years later.


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Those looking for jade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explore Categories on LiveAuctioneers
> 
> 
> Most followed categories in art, jewelry, fashion, and home decor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveauctioneers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti Bottle green jade penda - Apr 17, 2021 | Joshua Kodner in FL
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful pendant and chain necklace from Tiffany & Co. designed by Elsa Perreti from her perfume bottle co... Item was passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveauctioneers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explore Categories on LiveAuctioneers
> 
> 
> Most followed categories in art, jewelry, fashion, and home decor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveauctioneers.com



So nice of you to share, Brennamom. I think it was @beauxgoris who was looking for a jade, disc pendant. I wonder if this is the size she's searching for!


----------



## etoile de mer

Have you all read her Wikipedia page? Posting a link below. I thought so interesting that she worked so hard to restore and preserve the buildings and history of her adopted village in Spain. Also interesting, the focus of her philanthropy via her foundation.









						Elsa Peretti - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## limom

Her designing sensibilities reminded me of Donna Karan and Norma Kamali.
Tiffany sure knew how to pick designers.
Do they have a new young designer, atm?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hey all!  I’m super excited to share my new to me bracelet!  My new one is the mini charm one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

One more!


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Her designing sensibilities reminded me of Donna Karan and Norma Kamali.
> Tiffany sure knew how to pick designers.
> Do they have a new young designer, atm?



They've had so few named designers over the years. I've not really kept up with the current collections, but have not heard anyone mentioned. Maybe others in this thread know? Will be interesting to see the choices LVMH makes for Tiffany in this regard.


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hey all!  I’m super excited to share my new to me bracelet!  My new one is the mini charm one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054290
> View attachment 5054291
> View attachment 5054294



So fun, thanks for sharing, the smaller charms are so cute!  Love the comparison pic with your others showing the difference in scale. I love all the versions of the charm bracelet, but seems this new one will be especially easy to wear, as the chrams don't hang down quite as far. So happy you're pleased with it!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hey all!  I’m super excited to share my new to me bracelet!  My new one is the mini charm one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054290
> View attachment 5054291
> View attachment 5054294


This is gorgeous.  Looks great and great find!  You have a beautiful set of bracelets.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, thanks for sharing, the smaller charms are so cute!  Love the comparison pic with your others showing the difference in scale. I love all the versions of the charm bracelet, but seems this new one will be especially easy to wear, as the chrams don't hang down quite as far. So happy you're pleased with it!


Thank you!    As much as I like the bigger charms, smaller are definitely easier to wear.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous.  Looks great and great find!  You have a beautiful set of bracelets.


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hey all!  I’m super excited to share my new to me bracelet!  My new one is the mini charm one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054290
> View attachment 5054291
> View attachment 5054294





AntiqueShopper said:


> One more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054296


Pieces of history...enjoy


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Pieces of history...enjoy


Thank you!   

I wonder if Tiffany will bring back the Dove and Star at some point


----------



## diane278

I bought a new phone, so I’m editing photos and came across this one. Next to my Bone cuff, I wear the card holder pendant quit often....sometimes combined with the silver pen on a cord (Not shown).


----------



## BigAkoya

diane278 said:


> I bought a new phone, so I’m editing photos and came across this one. Next to my Bone cuff, I wear the card holder pendant quit often....sometimes combined with the silver pen on a cord (Not shown).
> 
> View attachment 5057143


I really love that card case and it looks absolutely fabulous on you! 
You have also made me start to rethink only using silver chains.  I had not been a fan of silk cords/leather cords, but your card case looks great on that leather cord.  I actually do not think it would look as good on a silver chain.  

Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LynneC

My beautiful bone cuff, a 60th birthday gift from my dear husband last November. I treasure it! RIP to a wonderful designer x


----------



## BigAkoya

LynneC said:


> My beautiful bone cuff, a 60th birthday gift from my dear husband last November. I treasure it! RIP to a wonderful designer x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057207
> View attachment 5057207


It's beautiful and so shiny!  Looks brand new! 
Which means... you need to wear it more and get a few nicks on it... the sign of a well-loved piece.


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> I bought a new phone, so I’m editing photos and came across this one. Next to my Bone cuff, I wear the card holder pendant quit often....sometimes combined with the silver pen on a cord (Not shown).
> 
> View attachment 5057143



Such a beautiful, sculptural piece!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I really love that card case and it looks absolutely fabulous on you!
> You have also made me start to rethink only using silver chains.  I had not been a fan of silk cords/leather cords, but your card case looks great on that leather cord.  I actually do not think it would look as good on a silver chain.
> 
> Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.



I agree! That's why I've been reluctant to permanently affix chains to my pieces that came with cords. Nice to have the option to wear either way.


----------



## etoile de mer

LynneC said:


> My beautiful bone cuff, a 60th birthday gift from my dear husband last November. I treasure it! RIP to a wonderful designer x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057207
> View attachment 5057207



Tiffany silver is so gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I agree! That's why I've been reluctant to permanently affix chains to my pieces that came with cords. Nice to have the option to wear either way.


Hmm... you are right.  Now I am thinking I should just leave that jumbo starfish alone when I get it (going there next week!).  I should just leave it on the black silk cord and not turn it into a Frankenstein piece.  Elsa would like that I respected her original design.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Hmm... you are right.  Now I am thinking I should just leave that jumbo starfish alone when I get it (going there next week!).  I should just leave it on the black silk cord and not turn it into a Frankenstein piece.  Elsa would like that I respected her original design.



Next week...so exciting! I'm thinking Elsa would be thrilled with however you enjoy wearing her beautiful, pavé starfish!  I kind of like mulling things, so maybe nice to take it as is, and then try it with the black cords you already have (seems you already have a few longer lengths). Always easy to get and add a chain later if you want to. I really enjoy when my pieces can be worn a few different ways, but challenging with this pendant. On my gold and silver ones, the hole is only about 2mm in diameter! I'm assuming the same for the platinum one. Can't wait to see what comes home with you!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Next week...so exciting! I'm thinking Elsa would be thrilled with however you enjoy wearing her beautiful, pavé starfish!  I kind of like mulling things, so maybe nice to take it as is, and then try it with the black cords you already have (seems you already have a few longer lengths). Always easy to get and add a chain later if you want to. I really enjoy when my pieces can be worn a few different ways, but challenging with this pendant. On my gold and silver ones, the hole is only about 2mm in diameter! I'm assuming the same for the platinum one. Can't wait to see what comes home with you!


I am going to get the silver jumbo starfish on the black silk cord and I hope to get some earrings.  I asked them to bring in the silver starfish earrings as well as the turquoise starfish (and matching pendant).   I am also thinking I want to get a small silver jug, to create the same look at the CBTY photo of Elsa I posted above (she is wearing a green jade jug though).  I might get the small silver jug or the small bottle pendant . I know, I know... a third bottle pendant?  How many bottle pendants does a person need? Getting a bit greedy now aren't we?   But I really do love that bottle design more than the jug. I think the jug works better for stacking though as it is taller and thinner vs. the bottle which is round. Plus, I want to be like Elsa, and she used the jug. 

We'll see what I end up with.  I am going to VCA too, so it's a bling weekend for me.  I'm so excited.  And, I got vaccinated... feeling brave to roam about a little bit.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I am going to get the silver jumbo starfish on the black silk cord and I hope to get some earrings.  I asked them to bring in the silver starfish earrings as well as the turquoise starfish (and matching pendant).   I am also thinking I want to get a small silver jug, to create the same look at the CBTY photo of Elsa I posted above (she is wearing a green jade jug though).  I might get the small silver jug or the small bottle pendant . I know, I know... a third bottle pendant?  How many bottle pendants does a person need? Getting a bit greedy now aren't we?   But I really do love that bottle design more than the jug. I think the jug works better for stacking though as it is taller and thinner vs. the bottle which is round. Plus, I want to be like Elsa, and she used the jug.
> 
> We'll see what I end up with.  I am going to VCA too, so it's a bling weekend for me.  I'm so excited.  And, I got vaccinated... feeling brave to roam about a little bit.


I’m excited to see what you get!  Yay to a bling weekend!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I am going to get the silver jumbo starfish on the black silk cord and I hope to get some earrings.  I asked them to bring in the silver starfish earrings as well as the turquoise starfish (and matching pendant).   I am also thinking I want to get a small silver jug, to create the same look at the CBTY photo of Elsa I posted above (she is wearing a green jade jug though).  I might get the small silver jug or the small bottle pendant . I know, I know... a third bottle pendant?  How many bottle pendants does a person need? Getting a bit greedy now aren't we?   But I really do love that bottle design more than the jug. I think the jug works better for stacking though as it is taller and thinner vs. the bottle which is round. Plus, I want to be like Elsa, and she used the jug.
> 
> We'll see what I end up with.  I am going to VCA too, so it's a bling weekend for me.  I'm so excited.  And, I got vaccinated... feeling brave to roam about a little bit.



Sounds like a very fun weekend full of bling!  I love the turquoise starfish earrings, and the silver ones, as well. But I have a weakness for turquoise, and theirs is so beautiful! Have been wondering if I need the earrings! And fun idea to recreate Elsa's look with the pendants. I misunderstood and thought you were buying the large, pavé starfish. I guess we'll just need to get that later, as a timeshare between us!  I'll be interested to hear if they offer any other cord/chain options that could slip through the large starfish, pendant hole, without alteration. Darn jump rings are the issue, are bigger than 2mm. I have a few repair projects for my jeweler, so am going to ask for suggestions/help next I see him. Still want to wear my large, gold starfish one on a white cord!


----------



## Lux.

Love my bean. I wear it every day.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lux. said:


> Love my bean. I wear it every day.
> 
> View attachment 5058628


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Sounds like a very fun weekend full of bling!  I love the turquoise starfish earrings, and the silver ones, as well. But I have a weakness for turquoise, and theirs is so beautiful! Have been wondering if I need the earrings! And fun idea to recreate Elsa's look with the pendants. I misunderstood and thought you were buying the large, pavé starfish. I guess we'll just need to get that later, as a timeshare between us!  I'll be interested to hear if they offer any other cord/chain options that could slip through the large starfish, pendant hole, without alteration. Darn jump rings are the issue, are bigger than 2mm. I have a few repair projects for my jeweler, so am going to ask for suggestions/help next I see him. Still want to wear my large, gold starfish one on a white cord!


Yes... we think so much a like... I am going to do that!  I put in my request I would like to look at some thin silver chains, equivalent to the Peretti thin chains and see if it would work with the starfish. 

I love the turquoise too, and the earrings and pendant would be such a great set. I had on my list to bring in both pieces.  They are YG, and I'm a white metal gal. The earrings are no big deal as you can't see the YG post.  If I like the earrings, then to get the set, I was thinking of asking them if they could swap out the YG chain for a platinum one.  

For earrings to wear with the large starfish pendant, I was thinking the turquoise earrings would be something different vs. getting the matching silver starfish earrings.  But... I am a really matchy matchy person, so it might annoy me. 

I'm getting really excited... half the fun of purchasing is the journey and anticipation. I told my husband I'll text him photos of my new bling!  I should freak him out and text him the pave starfish photo.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... we think so much a like... I am going to do that!  I put in my request I would like to look at some thin silver chains, equivalent to the Peretti thin chains and see if it would work with the starfish.
> 
> I love the turquoise too, and the earrings and pendant would be such a great set. I had on my list to bring in both pieces.  They are YG, and I'm a white metal gal. The earrings are no big deal as you can't see the YG post.  If I like the earrings, then to get the set, I was thinking of asking them if they could swap out the YG chain for a platinum one.
> 
> For earrings to wear with the large starfish pendant, I was thinking the turquoise earrings would be something different vs. getting the matching silver starfish earrings.  But... I am a really matchy matchy person, so it might annoy me.
> 
> I'm getting really excited... half the fun of purchasing is the journey and anticipation. I told my husband I'll text him photos of my new bling!  I should freak him out and text him the pave starfish photo.


My hubby would definitely freak out if I bought the pave Starfish without discussing with him first!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... we think so much a like... I am going to do that!  I put in my request I would like to look at some thin silver chains, equivalent to the Peretti thin chains and see if it would work with the starfish.
> 
> I love the turquoise too, and the earrings and pendant would be such a great set. I had on my list to bring in both pieces.  They are YG, and I'm a white metal gal. The earrings are no big deal as you can't see the YG post.  If I like the earrings, then to get the set, I was thinking of asking them if they could swap out the YG chain for a platinum one.
> 
> For earrings to wear with the large starfish pendant, I was thinking the turquoise earrings would be something different vs. getting the matching silver starfish earrings.  But... I am a really matchy matchy person, so it might annoy me.
> 
> I'm getting really excited... half the fun of purchasing is the journey and anticipation. I told my husband I'll text him photos of my new bling!  I should freak him out and text him the pave starfish photo.



Yes, so much of the fun is the creative part! I love considering all the options, thinking of what pairs well, and then of course trying it all on!  And certainly no harm in looking at, and trying on the gorgy pavé pendant.  Regarding earrings, if the starfish earrings don't suit for some reason, I think many of her silver earrings would look pretty with the silver, starfish pendant. It's simple and modern enough to pair easily with other designs. Other than Tiffany and VCA, will you shop for anything else? I'm living vicariously via your trip!  I haven't been into Tiffany (or been back in to my city) since last August!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, so much of the fun is the creative part! I love considering all the options, thinking of what pairs well, and then of course trying it all on!  And certainly no harm in looking at, and trying on the gorgy pavé pendant.  Regarding earrings, if the starfish earrings don't suit for some reason, I think many of her silver earrings would look pretty with the silver, starfish pendant. It's simple and modern enough to pair easily with other designs. Other than Tiffany and VCA, will you shop for anything else? I'm living vicariously via your trip!  I haven't been into Tiffany (or been back in to my city) since last August!


Since we seem to have the same taste... you might be thinking this, but just didn't want to say it to offend me (which by the way, you could never offend me)...

So I will say it as I am thinking it too... is the starfish pendant PLUS starfish earrings, well... too fishy?!   
What do you think?  I am worried it would look costumey.  I looked at the teardrop stud earrings too as I really liked the way you put that together.  I did not see many other silver stud earrings though, so I hope something will speak out to me when I see the pieces in person and not on a website.

Now I am on this black kick as I really try to have matched sets.  Since the starfish has a black cord, I wanted to highlight the black, so I am thinking maybe the Sevillana ring in black jade.  I like the Sevillana bangle too, but I think it's too bold for the starfish so I'll skip the bangle.  Ugh... so many choices.

On my shopping, Tiffany and VCA are the two jewelry stores I plan to visit.  I have an appointment with VCA first, then Tiffany (I'll be broke after VCA).  I'll probably do some clothes / shoe shopping at a few boutiques.  

I remembered your other post about cleaning silver, and I am inspired.  I will drop off my two bottle necklaces to have them clean it.  It's still shiny on the outside, but I would like for them to clean the inside as the opening is exposed.

I think I need to surf the website more and get my act together on what pieces I want to go with my starfish to make a set.  As I type now... I'm thinking more and more the matching starfish earrings are just too fishy!


----------



## limom

Are you hitting 57?
You might be double broke after this visit


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Since we seem to have the same taste... you might be thinking this, but just didn't want to say it to offend me (which by the way, you could never offend me)...
> 
> So I will say it as I am thinking it too... is the starfish pendant PLUS starfish earrings, well... too fishy?!
> What do you think?  I am worried it would look costumey.  I looked at the teardrop stud earrings too as I really liked the way you put that together.  I did not see many other silver stud earrings though, so I hope something will speak out to me when I see the pieces in person and not on a website.
> 
> Now I am on this black kick as I really try to have matched sets.  Since the starfish has a black cord, I wanted to highlight the black, so I am thinking maybe the Sevillana ring in black jade.  I like the Sevillana bangle too, but I think it's too bold for the starfish so I'll skip the bangle.  Ugh... so many choices.
> 
> On my shopping, Tiffany and VCA are the two jewelry stores I plan to visit.  I have an appointment with VCA first, then Tiffany (I'll be broke after VCA).  I'll probably do some clothes / shoe shopping at a few boutiques.
> 
> I remembered your other post about cleaning silver, and I am inspired.  I will drop off my two bottle necklaces to have them clean it.  It's still shiny on the outside, but I would like for them to clean the inside as the opening is exposed.
> 
> I think I need to surf the website more and get my act together on what pieces I want to go with my starfish to make a set.  As I type now... I'm thinking more and more the matching starfish earrings are just too fishy!


Heh!  I wouldn’t feel that the combination is too “fishy” but I don’t mind matching.  I think the Teardrops are a great choice- especially the Elongated Teardrops (unfortunately these earrings never worked on me).


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Since we seem to have the same taste... you might be thinking this, but just didn't want to say it to offend me (which by the way, you could never offend me)...
> 
> So I will say it as I am thinking it too... is the starfish pendant PLUS starfish earrings, well... too fishy?!
> What do you think?  I am worried it would look costumey.  I looked at the teardrop stud earrings too as I really liked the way you put that together.  I did not see many other silver stud earrings though, so I hope something will speak out to me when I see the pieces in person and not on a website.
> 
> Now I am on this black kick as I really try to have matched sets.  Since the starfish has a black cord, I wanted to highlight the black, so I am thinking maybe the Sevillana ring in black jade.  I like the Sevillana bangle too, but I think it's too bold for the starfish so I'll skip the bangle.  Ugh... so many choices.
> 
> On my shopping, Tiffany and VCA are the two jewelry stores I plan to visit.  I have an appointment with VCA first, then Tiffany (I'll be broke after VCA).  I'll probably do some clothes / shoe shopping at a few boutiques.
> 
> I remembered your other post about cleaning silver, and I am inspired.  I will drop off my two bottle necklaces to have them clean it.  It's still shiny on the outside, but I would like for them to clean the inside as the opening is exposed.
> 
> I think I need to surf the website more and get my act together on what pieces I want to go with my starfish to make a set.  As I type now... I'm thinking more and more the matching starfish earrings are just too fishy!



I think the cat island earrings may go well with the starfish.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Since we seem to have the same taste... you might be thinking this, but just didn't want to say it to offend me (which by the way, you could never offend me)...
> 
> So I will say it as I am thinking it too... is the starfish pendant PLUS starfish earrings, well... too fishy?!
> What do you think?  I am worried it would look costumey.  I looked at the teardrop stud earrings too as I really liked the way you put that together.  I did not see many other silver stud earrings though, so I hope something will speak out to me when I see the pieces in person and not on a website.
> 
> Now I am on this black kick as I really try to have matched sets.  Since the starfish has a black cord, I wanted to highlight the black, so I am thinking maybe the Sevillana ring in black jade.  I like the Sevillana bangle too, but I think it's too bold for the starfish so I'll skip the bangle.  Ugh... so many choices.
> 
> On my shopping, Tiffany and VCA are the two jewelry stores I plan to visit.  I have an appointment with VCA first, then Tiffany (I'll be broke after VCA).  I'll probably do some clothes / shoe shopping at a few boutiques.
> 
> I remembered your other post about cleaning silver, and I am inspired.  I will drop off my two bottle necklaces to have them clean it.  It's still shiny on the outside, but I would like for them to clean the inside as the opening is exposed.
> 
> I think I need to surf the website more and get my act together on what pieces I want to go with my starfish to make a set.  As I type now... I'm thinking more and more the matching starfish earrings are just too fishy!


What about the round?







						Elsa Peretti® Round earrings of hematite and sterling silver with diamonds.  | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

There is also the snowflake obsidian






						Elsa Peretti® Round earrings of snowflake obsidian and silver with diamonds.  | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> Are you hitting 57?
> You might be double broke after this visit


I used to travel for work weekly, and I had an office at 590 Madison (SW corner of 57th and Madison).  My office window looked right at Chanel.  At least I saved some money and received a 10% discount getting lunch at the cafeteria down the escalator.


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> I think the cat island earrings may go well is the starfish.
> View attachment 5060484


These are nice! Kind of oceany too. I'm usually a stud earring person, but I should try and venture out!  Thanks for the suggestion, I need to surf again tonight with a more open eye.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> What about the round?
> 
> View attachment 5060505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Round earrings of hematite and sterling silver with diamonds.  | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


I have always liked the round.  And it's black, so it would go nicely with the black cord.  It's a drop earring though which is out of my comfort zone.  I'm a stud person when it comes to earrings, but you and @MatAllston are opening my eyes to other options, so I think I should dive in and get a pair of drop earrings.  Thank you both for the inspiration... I really appreciate it.  Maybe I will try the drop teardrops too... I have always like them as well, but never tried them on... horrors, drop earrings... it's too blingy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I have always liked the round.  And it's black, so it would go nicely with the black cord.  It's a drop earring though which is out of my comfort zone.  I'm a stud person when it comes to earrings, but you and @MatAllston are opening my eyes to other options, so I think I should dive in and get a pair of drop earrings.  Thank you both for the inspiration... I really appreciate it.  Maybe I will try the drop teardrops too... I have always like them as well, but never tried them on... horrors, drop earrings... it's too blingy!


Lol!  The Round earrings are not a large drop.  (The Snowflake Obsidian has a good picture to show).  You should definitely try both styles and see what makes you feel comfortable


----------



## A1aGypsy

The round black would be really interesting with the starfish and black cord. Or the teardrop stud.
Looking forward to pictures!!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Since we seem to have the same taste... you might be thinking this, but just didn't want to say it to offend me (which by the way, you could never offend me)...
> 
> So I will say it as I am thinking it too... is the starfish pendant PLUS starfish earrings, well... too fishy?!
> What do you think?  I am worried it would look costumey.  I looked at the teardrop stud earrings too as I really liked the way you put that together.  I did not see many other silver stud earrings though, so I hope something will speak out to me when I see the pieces in person and not on a website.
> 
> Now I am on this black kick as I really try to have matched sets.  Since the starfish has a black cord, I wanted to highlight the black, so I am thinking maybe the Sevillana ring in black jade.  I like the Sevillana bangle too, but I think it's too bold for the starfish so I'll skip the bangle.  Ugh... so many choices.
> 
> On my shopping, Tiffany and VCA are the two jewelry stores I plan to visit.  I have an appointment with VCA first, then Tiffany (I'll be broke after VCA).  I'll probably do some clothes / shoe shopping at a few boutiques.
> 
> I remembered your other post about cleaning silver, and I am inspired.  I will drop off my two bottle necklaces to have them clean it.  It's still shiny on the outside, but I would like for them to clean the inside as the opening is exposed.
> 
> I think I need to surf the website more and get my act together on what pieces I want to go with my starfish to make a set.  As I type now... I'm thinking more and more the matching starfish earrings are just too fishy!



 I wasn't thinking too fishy, but was kind of thinking out loud about size and shape. Just wondered how you'd feel about the different scale of the earrings vs pendant (small vs large) and earrings and pendant being different starfish shapes. I love the earrings, but because I'm more of a drop earring fan (on me) I've never purchased. I think you'll know right away how you feel about pairing them when you try them together. 

And for other options, so many good earring suggestions given above. I think the round, black, hematite discs mentioned could look really pretty, and would nicely complement the black cord. If you prefer stud earrings, even just simple, silver balls would be nice. Or you could skip the earrings and wear a statement ring with the pendant instead, like the Sevillana ring with black jade you mentioned. That would look fun, too. When I looked online last night, it did seem that stock was low. I'm thinking there may be more options and/or suggestions in store.

Looking forward to seeing what comes home with you!


----------



## BigAkoya

First, I want to thank all of you who have helped me with such great input on my starfish earring saga.  
I love all your suggestions, so thank you very much.  This is such a great thread!  

That said... this is so funny I had to share... 
The turquoise starfishes have been talking, and I think they know the turquoise starfish earrings are dropping lower in the running to be chosen as the earrings I will purchase.   There is so much new competition... Teardrop, Cat Island, Round... 

I got a spam email today from some beach place with the theme of "Work from the beach".  The image made me crack up so I just had to share...  It's almost like the turquoise starfishes are ganging up on me saying "pick me, pick me"


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> First, I want to thank all of you who have helped me with such great input on my starfish earring saga.
> I love all your suggestions, so thank you very much.  This is such a great thread!
> 
> That said... this is so funny I had to share...
> The turquoise starfishes have been talking, and I think they know the turquoise starfish earrings are dropping lower in the running to be chosen as the earrings I will purchase.   There is so much new competition... Teardrop, Cat Island, Round...
> 
> I got a spam email today from some beach place with the theme of "Work from the beach".  The image made me crack up so I just had to share...  It's almost like the turquoise starfishes are ganging up on me saying "pick me, pick me"
> 
> View attachment 5061022



So funny!  Seems they've resorted to sending you subliminal messages...


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya, I hope you have fun shopping this weekend!


----------



## azniceskater1

Just purchased this Elsa Perreti Jade ring that I've been lusting after for years! Does anyone know how much longer Tiffany's will carry Elsa's stuff?
Also ignore the cat hair stuck in my rings lol


----------



## AntiqueShopper

azniceskater1 said:


> Just purchased this Elsa Perreti Jade ring that I've been lusting after for years! Does anyone know how much longer Tiffany's will carry Elsa's stuff?
> Also ignore the cat hair stuck in my rings lol
> 
> View attachment 5064782
> View attachment 5064783


Such a beautiful piece!  Congratulations!  I think I read that Tiffany purchased the rights to her designs back in 2016.


----------



## BigAkoya

azniceskater1 said:


> Just purchased this Elsa Perreti Jade ring that I've been lusting after for years! Does anyone know how much longer Tiffany's will carry Elsa's stuff?
> Also ignore the cat hair stuck in my rings lol
> 
> View attachment 5064782
> View attachment 5064783


Love the ring!  It looks great on you!  I love the Peretti cabachon ring and wish it came in more colors. Is this the small (15.5mm) or large one (19mm)?  It looks like the large one, but hard to tell as everyone's hand/fingers are different.  Both sizes are beautiful.  

The ring looks stunning on you... a great statement piece! Congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

This interesting article describes the agreement that was reached 8 years ago between Tiffany and Elsa Peretti. It notes, "...Tiffany had reached a $47.5 million-plus deal with the designer. By way of a new contract, a nearly 10,000-word agreement (not counting the various attachments and schedules) dated January 2, 2013, the two would be bound together for 20 years, during which time Tiffany would continue to be the sole licensee of the Peretti trademarks and the Peretti copyrights".









						Inside the $47.5 Million-Plus Deal Between Elsa Peretti and Tiffany & Co. That Almost Never Happened - The Fashion Law
					

From her iconic bone cuff bracelet and kidney bean pieces to the ubiquitous open-heart pendant, Elsa Peretti – who died on Thursday at age 80 – was behind




					www.thefashionlaw.com


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> This interesting article describes the agreement that was reached 8 years ago between Tiffany and Elsa Peretti. It notes, "...Tiffany had reached a $47.5 million-plus deal with the designer. By way of a new contract, a nearly 10,000-word agreement (not counting the various attachments and schedules) dated January 2, 2013, the two would be bound together for 20 years, during which time Tiffany would continue to be the sole licensee of the Peretti trademarks and the Peretti copyrights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the $47.5 Million-Plus Deal Between Elsa Peretti and Tiffany & Co. That Almost Never Happened - The Fashion Law
> 
> 
> From her iconic bone cuff bracelet and kidney bean pieces to the ubiquitous open-heart pendant, Elsa Peretti – who died on Thursday at age 80 – was behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefashionlaw.com


Great detective work finding this article.  It has a lot more info than other summaries on the agreement. 
I remember back when Elsa threatened to pull out, Tiffany did not like her at all and felt she was not grateful to them.  

Elsa never married nor had kids, so I guess the income from this deal goes to her foundation.  I wonder what happens in 20 years, which would be 2033. I didn't read any phrase about that... I guess both parties need to renegotiate or Tiffany can drop the Elsa Peretti line.  I would think they would keep it... it's like Schlumberger... a classic.  

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## azniceskater1

BigAkoya said:


> Love the ring!  It looks great on you!  I love the Peretti cabachon ring and wish it came in more colors. Is this the small (15.5mm) or large one (19mm)?  It looks like the large one, but hard to tell as everyone's hand/fingers are different.  Both sizes are beautiful.
> 
> The ring looks stunning on you... a great statement piece! Congratulations!




Thank you! This is the larger size (19mm) in a size 7 (which fits my pointer finger). I'm usually a 6.5 but Tiffany's doesn't do half sizes in this particular style, although they can resize it for you. I find that the 7 in this ring is more snug than my size 7 T1 ring. The 19mm had to be ordered in from Hong Kong, and the sales associate I worked with said that they only had size 7 and 8 available. I'm not sure if other sizes have to be special ordered, or if Tiffany's will slowly phase out and discontinue the piece, which is why I decided to bite the bullet. I missed out on a carnelian Paloma Picasso ring years ago and I've regretted it ever since, so I didn't want to regret not purchasing this ring!

I have a picture of the 15.5mm size on my finger for comparison. I wish I took more pictures of the 15.5mm for comparison, but hopefully this helps you. The stone on the 15.5mm is also more flat than the 19mm. 

As for Tiffany's making Elsa Perreti's collection a classic - I hope so! I can't imagine them getting rid of the Diamonds by the Yard collection, since it's so iconic. But even some of Schlumberger's pieces have been getting discontinued throughout the years, so who really knows...


----------



## BigAkoya

azniceskater1 said:


> Thank you! This is the larger size (19mm) in a size 7 (which fits my pointer finger). I'm usually a 6.5 but Tiffany's doesn't do half sizes in this particular style, although they can resize it for you. I find that the 7 in this ring is more snug than my size 7 T1 ring. The 19mm had to be ordered in from Hong Kong, and the sales associate I worked with said that they only had size 7 and 8 available. I'm not sure if other sizes have to be special ordered, or if Tiffany's will slowly phase out and discontinue the piece, which is why I decided to bite the bullet. I missed out on a carnelian Paloma Picasso ring years ago and I've regretted it ever since, so I didn't want to regret not purchasing this ring!
> 
> I have a picture of the 15.5mm size on my finger for comparison. I wish I took more pictures of the 15.5mm for comparison, but hopefully this helps you. The stone on the 15.5mm is also more flat than the 19mm.
> 
> As for Tiffany's making Elsa Perreti's collection a classic - I hope so! I can't imagine them getting rid of the Diamonds by the Yard collection, since it's so iconic. But even some of Schlumberger's pieces have been getting discontinued throughout the years, so who really knows...


It's gorgeous on you!  I have this ring in both sizes, but in the turquoise version, and I love the 19mm gumball size by far!  I had my 19mm ring sized down.  I am a 6.5 as well, I wear rings loose, but because this ring is so top heavy, it kept flopping over.  I actually had to send it back a second time to go down to a 6.25. I posted my ring saga in an earlier post on this thread in case you are interested.  

I am so glad you bought it and the gumball size!  Looks awesome on you!  
Now you make me think I should get another cabochon ring in case Tiffany phases this piece out.  I don't think these cabachon rings are as popular as the DBTY, bean, etc...  

Congrats again!  It's a lovely, bold, and elegant look on you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Great detective work finding this article.  It has a lot more info than other summaries on the agreement.
> I remember back when Elsa threatened to pull out, Tiffany did not like her at all and felt she was not grateful to them.
> 
> Elsa never married nor had kids, so I guess the income from this deal goes to her foundation.  I wonder what happens in 20 years, which would be 2033. I didn't read any phrase about that... I guess both parties need to renegotiate or Tiffany can drop the Elsa Peretti line.  I would think they would keep it... it's like Schlumberger... a classic.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!



So glad you found it interesting.  I also had not seen such a detailed summary of the agreement, prior. I had the same thought as you, that the income must now be going to her foundation. Pleasing to me, as I was so happy to see the causes she supported. And, yes, wondering what will happen in 2033...


----------



## BigAkoya

I am so happy to report, I am in the starfish club!  
I purchased the starfish with the black silk cord and got the matching mini starfish earrings.  I decide to go all out starfish!  

The turquoise starfish were nice because they were turquoise (I love turquoise), but it did not really match the pendant.  Plus, and this was probably the deal killer... the turquoise starfish were so tiny and skinny... anorexic looking little guys with skinny little legs.  They were not the cute little plump starfish I see in the photos many of you have posted here.  I wonder if Tiffany made them smaller and skinnier to save on turquoise.  Probably not, but they sure were skinny little guys.

I also purchased the small bottle necklace with the turquoise topper.  I plan to wear that stacked inside my CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  The topper screws off and is a long piece of turquoise so cute.  I did not take this piece home as the one in the boutique had this odd stain on the silver they could not remove.  They are sending me a new one, but I took photo so you can see which piece I am talking about.  
Oh, on the pendant, I asked for a silver chain to try and it through the starfish hold... nope. The hole is too small. The black silk cord that comes with it is 18", but I wanted a longer one.  I purchased a 30" black silk cord which is the longest they offer.  The photo has the 30" cord threaded.   

Thank you everyone for posting your photos of your starfish and inspiring me!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I am so happy to report, I am in the starfish club!
> I purchased the starfish with the black silk cord and got the matching mini starfish earrings.  I decide to go all out starfish!
> 
> The turquoise starfish were nice because they were turquoise (I love turquoise), but it did not really match the pendant.  Plus, and this was probably the deal killer... the turquoise starfish were so tiny and skinny... anorexic looking little guys with skinny little legs.  They were not the cute little plump starfish I see in the photos many of you have posted here.  I wonder if Tiffany made them smaller and skinnier to save on turquoise.  Probably not, but they sure were skinny little guys.
> 
> I also purchased the small bottle necklace with the turquoise topper.  I plan to wear that stacked inside my CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  The topper screws off and is a long piece of turquoise so cute.  I did not take this piece home as the one in the boutique had this odd stain on the silver they could not remove.  They are sending me a new one, but I took photo so you can see which piece I am talking about.
> Oh, on the pendant, I asked for a silver chain to try and it through the starfish hold... nope. The hole is too small. The black silk cord that comes with it is 18", but I wanted a longer one.  I purchased a 30" black silk cord which is the longest they offer.  The photo has the 30" cord threaded.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting your photos of your starfish and inspiring me!
> 
> View attachment 5065920
> View attachment 5065921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065922


Yay!  I’m so excited for you!  Congratulations on your new, gorgeous collection!  I love it all


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I am so happy to report, I am in the starfish club!
> I purchased the starfish with the black silk cord and got the matching mini starfish earrings.  I decide to go all out starfish!
> 
> The turquoise starfish were nice because they were turquoise (I love turquoise), but it did not really match the pendant.  Plus, and this was probably the deal killer... the turquoise starfish were so tiny and skinny... anorexic looking little guys with skinny little legs.  They were not the cute little plump starfish I see in the photos many of you have posted here.  I wonder if Tiffany made them smaller and skinnier to save on turquoise.  Probably not, but they sure were skinny little guys.
> 
> I also purchased the small bottle necklace with the turquoise topper.  I plan to wear that stacked inside my CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  The topper screws off and is a long piece of turquoise so cute.  I did not take this piece home as the one in the boutique had this odd stain on the silver they could not remove.  They are sending me a new one, but I took photo so you can see which piece I am talking about.
> Oh, on the pendant, I asked for a silver chain to try and it through the starfish hold... nope. The hole is too small. The black silk cord that comes with it is 18", but I wanted a longer one.  I purchased a 30" black silk cord which is the longest they offer.  The photo has the 30" cord threaded.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting your photos of your starfish and inspiring me!
> 
> View attachment 5065920
> View attachment 5065921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065922



Yay, so happy you're now on team starfish! Thanks for sharing your goodies with us.  I love the earrings you chose. Sad regarding those little, hungry, turquoise ones , but like you, I'd choose to wear the silver ones with the pendant. Thanks for reporting back regarding the available silver chains not fitting through the tiny pendant hole. But, you've now inspired me to order a longer cord for my starfish pendants. Your bottle pendant with the turquoise stopper is beautiful!  What a fun find. Seems a successful trip all around. Did you see any other interesting or unusual Peretti pieces?


----------



## A1aGypsy

That starfish is one of my favourite pieces ever. Beautiful!  There has to be a silver chain out there that will fit. How off is the chain and is it just the loop? A jeweller should be able to either slim out a loop or fix up something that will work (I’ve used my teeth before but I probably shouldn’t recommend it). 

Looking forward to seeing modelling pictures!


----------



## etoile de mer

A1aGypsy said:


> That starfish is one of my favourite pieces ever. Beautiful!  There has to be a silver chain out there that will fit. How off is the chain and is it just the loop? A jeweller should be able to either slim out a loop or fix up something that will work (I’ve used my teeth before but I probably shouldn’t recommend it).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing modelling pictures!



I'll jump in as I have the same pendant. The hole the cord slips through is only about 2mm. So, it's really just that chains typically have jump rings/loops bigger than that. I've wondered the same as you mention, asking my jeweler to replace a chain's round jump ring with an oval one that could slip through. Regarding using your teeth , but sounds like you were successful!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I am impatient and sometimes it has disastrous results. It did work in this particular case though. 

What a tiny and frustrating hole size though.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Yay, so happy you're now on team starfish! Thanks for sharing your goodies with us.  I love the earrings you chose. Sad regarding those little, hungry, turquoise ones , but like you, I'd choose to wear the silver ones with the pendant. Thanks for reporting back regarding the available silver chains not fitting through the tiny pendant hole. But, you've now inspired me to order a longer cord for my starfish pendants. Your bottle pendant with the turquoise stopper is beautiful!  What a fun find. Seems a successful trip all around. Did you see any other interesting or unusual Peretti pieces?


Yes, I am so happy you posted all your starfishes and inspired me!  You have amazing pieces.  
As FYI, the black silver cord I purchased was $20.00. 

I tried on the new Bone Cuff with the stones.  They had a black jade one, and it looked okay.  I prefer the original all metal bone cuff.  It looks sleeker to me.  I also tried on the round and Cat Island earrings, and both are very pretty.  I like the round black disc as it went nice with the black silk cord.  But it's a drop earring, and it's too blingy for me on the ear!    

Now that I have a black silk cord, I really wanted to get a piece to highlight the black, in a bracelet or ring.
I tried on the Sevillana bangle in black jade, and wow.. I love it.  The piece really pops which was a nice surprise.  I wanted to try on the Sevillana ring, but they did not have it in stock.  

The SA said something that was interesting, and this is consistent with @azniceskater1 comment about Schlumberger.  The SA said she does not see many Sevillana pieces.  She says them seem hard to get and we always have to order them.  I am sure it's not as popular as DBTY, bean, or open heart.   I wonder now that Elsa is gone, if Tiffany will cut back on some of her not so popular lines, similar to Schlumberger.  If they do, it won't be in the short term.  But this did make me think to surf the website again and check out Elsa's entire collection again.  

Here is the Sevillana bangle I tried on.  It looks ten times better on in person... I wish I had taken a photo.  Elsa Peretti® Sevillana™ cuff with black jade in sterling silver, small. | Tiffany & Co. 

Oh... you had posted earlier about cleaning jewelry.  I got inspired by that too!  I brought in a few pieces to be cleaned. The regular in-store cleaning is complimentary, but you can no longer wait for it at the boutique.  It now takes 5 days.  There is another level of polishing which they send to the shop in NYC.  It is $35.00 per piece.  The silver is supposed to come back super sparkly, so I went for that.  It will take 5 weeks.  We'll see how it turns out.  The customer service SA said they still steam clean engagement rings while you wait, and she offered to clean mine, so that was nice.  

I hope you can get to a boutique to check out some pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> I am impatient and sometimes it has disastrous results. It did work in this particular case though.
> 
> What a tiny and frustrating hole size though.


It's really small, and @etoile de mer is absolutely correct in that the jump ring won't fit through it.  I also brought a silver chain to try it out, and the little Tiffany bar also won't fit through. 

I thought about getting a second Tiffany silver chain, taking it to my local jeweler and have them remove the jump ring/Tiffany tag, loop the chain through the starfish, then solder the jump rinb/Tiffany tag back on.  But what a pain... and if ever need the piece serviced, I would have to take it back to the jeweler and have him undo it. 

That said though, after seeing the posts in this thread, I'm going to keep it on the black silk cord.  @etoile de mer posted her amazing starfish collection, and I now really like it with the black silk cord.

@etoile de mer I have a question for you... the loop where the knot goes through seems loose.  Does yours ever fall out?  Since my cord is 30" and I could just put it on over my head, I was thinking of taking it to my tailor and having her sew a little thread to make the loop smaller to be sure it doesn't fall out.  I'm new to this black silk cord business!  What do you think?


----------



## BigAkoya

Photo of annoying small hole...


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m only thinking it would be great to have options. I love the black cord as well. That IS an annoyingly small hole.


----------



## etoile de mer

A1aGypsy said:


> I am impatient and sometimes it has disastrous results. It did work in this particular case though.
> 
> What a tiny and frustrating hole size though.



It really sounded like something I'd do!  I'm game to try to fix, make, or create, but am not always successful. But, those times that I am just further encourage such behavior.  And yes regarding the tiny hole!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I am so happy you posted all your starfishes and inspired me!  You have amazing pieces.
> As FYI, the black silver cord I purchased was $20.00.
> 
> I tried on the new Bone Cuff with the stones.  They had a black jade one, and it looked okay.  I prefer the original all metal bone cuff.  It looks sleeker to me.  I also tried on the round and Cat Island earrings, and both are very pretty.  I like the round black disc as it went nice with the black silk cord.  But it's a drop earring, and it's too blingy for me on the ear!
> 
> Now that I have a black silk cord, I really wanted to get a piece to highlight the black, in a bracelet or ring.
> I tried on the Sevillana bangle in black jade, and wow.. I love it.  The piece really pops which was a nice surprise.  I wanted to try on the Sevillana ring, but they did not have it in stock.
> 
> The SA said something that was interesting, and this is consistent with @azniceskater1 comment about Schlumberger.  The SA said she does not see many Sevillana pieces.  She says them seem hard to get and we always have to order them.  I am sure it's not as popular as DBTY, bean, or open heart.   I wonder now that Elsa is gone, if Tiffany will cut back on some of her not so popular lines, similar to Schlumberger.  If they do, it won't be in the short term.  But this did make me think to surf the website again and check out Elsa's entire collection again.
> 
> Here is the Sevillana bangle I tried on.  It looks ten times better on in person... I wish I had taken a photo.  Elsa Peretti® Sevillana™ cuff with black jade in sterling silver, small. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Oh... you had posted earlier about cleaning jewelry.  I got inspired by that too!  I brought in a few pieces to be cleaned. The regular in-store cleaning is complimentary, but you can no longer wait for it at the boutique.  It now takes 5 days.  There is another level of polishing which they send to the shop in NYC.  It is $35.00 per piece.  The silver is supposed to come back super sparkly, so I went for that.  It will take 5 weeks.  We'll see how it turns out.  The customer service SA said they still steam clean engagement rings while you wait, and she offered to clean mine, so that was nice.
> 
> I hope you can get to a boutique to check out some pieces.



So glad my posts were helpful! Really fun to hear of all you were able to see and try.  The Sevillana pieces are beautiful. Interesting that they're harder for them to get. Now that you mention it, I've rarely seen them, and they don't seem to have been promoted as much.

Nice regarding the polishing service, will be fun to receive back your pieces looking all shiny.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> It's really small, and @etoile de mer is absolutely correct in that the jump ring won't fit through it.  I also brought a silver chain to try it out, and the little Tiffany bar also won't fit through.
> 
> I thought about getting a second Tiffany silver chain, taking it to my local jeweler and have them remove the jump ring/Tiffany tag, loop the chain through the starfish, then solder the jump rinb/Tiffany tag back on.  But what a pain... and if ever need the piece serviced, I would have to take it back to the jeweler and have him undo it.
> 
> That said though, after seeing the posts in this thread, I'm going to keep it on the black silk cord.  @etoile de mer posted her amazing starfish collection, and I now really like it with the black silk cord.
> 
> @etoile de mer I have a question for you... the loop where the knot goes through seems loose.  Does yours ever fall out?  Since my cord is 30" and I could just put it on over my head, I was thinking of taking it to my tailor and having her sew a little thread to make the loop smaller to be sure it doesn't fall out.  I'm new to this black silk cord business!  What do you think?



Interesting about your loop being a bit big.  Mine are quite snug. It's actually a bit of work to push the knots through the loops! I'm sure they do vary, as they are handmade. But, I'm with you, I think the loop should be a bit smaller on yours. Maybe you could exchange yours via mail? Might be easier than getting yours altered. Is the loop size on your 18" cord the same (a bit big)?

Maybe others here that have pieces with black cords can also offer advice. Sorry for the bother! But I appreciate that you mentioned it, as I'll ask them to check the one I request to be sent.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Photo of annoying small hole...
> 
> View attachment 5066040



Perfect pic displaying the pesky pendant hole issue!


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is my loop hole.  Both cords (18” upper right and 30” lower left) look the same.  Same size knot and loop hole.  I think I’ll leave it the way it is.  I am annoying myself thinking about it.  
Packing it up in the little blue box, and off I go home tomorrow.  

Thank you again for all your help and advice.


----------



## limom

I would be afraid to lose the starfish , personally. But I am careless and wear 10 necklaces at once.
I love the black cord look though
Decision, decision.
Team starfish with diamonds earrings.


----------



## A1aGypsy

etoile de mer said:


> It really sounded like something I'd do!  I'm game to try to fix, make, or create, but am not always successful. But, those times that I am just further encourage such behavior.  And yes regarding the tiny hole!



we are kindred spirits!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Here is my loop hole.  Both cords (18” upper right and 30” lower left) look the same.  Same size knot and loop hole.  I think I’ll leave it the way it is.  I am annoying myself thinking about it.
> Packing it up in the little blue box, and off I go home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and advice.
> 
> View attachment 5066105



Safe travels, today!  And thanks so much again for sharing your shopping trip with us!


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> I would be afraid to lose the starfish , personally. But I am careless and wear 10 necklaces at once.
> I love the black cord look though
> Decision, decision.
> Team starfish with diamonds earrings.



Yes to diamonds!  

I have an older Peretti black silk cord that I purchased years back to use on a (non Peretti) Tiffany convertible brooch. I just pulled it out to inspect and report back to the group.  Interestingly, its loop to knot proportion is definitely larger than the ones I bought later. I hadn't used it for quite a while, and was surprised to see it slips in and out much more easily, enough to possibly cause concern with use. But apparently, that's how they were designed. Seems these have definitely varied over the years!


----------



## Brennamom

For those with loops too big for comfort, would tying a small piece of black sewing thread to make the hole smaller work? My hole was too, too small and fighting with it broke it despite trying so hard to be gentle. Hopefully it comes back from NYC next week as planned but if it's too small again, I'm tempted to add a jump ring and small lobster clasp to grab the loop to open and close it. My hair would hide it anyway and I think Elsa would understand...I also changed the 16" cord for an 18".


----------



## BigAkoya

My bottle necklace arrived.  Fast shipping and super shiny, much better than the piece at the boutique. 

My regular SA is no longer with Tiffany, so I had another SA last week.  The person was very new, and I had to explain what the pieces were  (e.g. Sevillana has the big "O"  ).  I was actually surprised new SAs are not trained on the collections and quizzed on them.  I know all of us can list them from memory!  

A repeating theme was "we don't have it, but we can order it".  Lesson learned for me here is I will do more online shopping when it comes Tiffany, especially for pieces I pretty much know will work.  They have free shipping and returns so you can't lose. 

This was all included in my shipped order... I even got the Tiffany shopping bag.  It's like going to a real boutique! Nice!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> My bottle necklace arrived.  Fast shipping and super shiny, much better than the piece at the boutique.
> 
> My regular SA is no longer with Tiffany, so I had another SA last week.  The person was very new, and I had to explain what the pieces were  (e.g. Sevillana has the big "O"  ).  I was actually surprised new SAs are not trained on the collections and quizzed on them.  I know all of us can list them from memory!
> 
> A repeating theme was "we don't have it, but we can order it".  Lesson learned for me here is I will do more online shopping when it comes Tiffany, especially for pieces I pretty much know will work.  They have free shipping and returns so you can't lose.
> 
> This was all included in my shipped order... I even got the Tiffany shopping bag.  It's like going to a real boutique! Nice!
> 
> View attachment 5069719


Very pretty!  I love the bottle stopper!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> My bottle necklace arrived.  Fast shipping and super shiny, much better than the piece at the boutique.
> 
> My regular SA is no longer with Tiffany, so I had another SA last week.  The person was very new, and I had to explain what the pieces were  (e.g. Sevillana has the big "O"  ).  I was actually surprised new SAs are not trained on the collections and quizzed on them.  I know all of us can list them from memory!
> 
> A repeating theme was "we don't have it, but we can order it".  Lesson learned for me here is I will do more online shopping when it comes Tiffany, especially for pieces I pretty much know will work.  They have free shipping and returns so you can't lose.
> 
> This was all included in my shipped order... I even got the Tiffany shopping bag.  It's like going to a real boutique! Nice!
> 
> View attachment 5069719



Beautiful, BigAkoya!  Yum, I love the turquoise stopper!


----------



## BigAkoya

Cool Breeze said:


> Very pretty!  I love the bottle stopper!





etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful, BigAkoya!  Yum, I love the turquoise stopper!


Thank you.  Me too, I love it too!  It's so cute.  I plan to stack it with my turquoise CBTY sprinkle necklace.  The stopper is removable too.  So cool.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  Me too, I love it too!  It's so cute.  I plan to stack it with my turquoise CBTY sprinkle necklace.  The stopper is removable too.  So cool.
> 
> View attachment 5070743
> View attachment 5070744



I was hoping you'd show us how you plan to wear it. Those look gorgeous together!


----------



## noellesmommy

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  Me too, I love it too!  It's so cute.  I plan to stack it with my turquoise CBTY sprinkle necklace.  The stopper is removable too.  So cool.
> 
> View attachment 5070743
> View attachment 5070744


This is absolutely stunning. Such a beautiful combination...I am swooning here!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  Me too, I love it too!  It's so cute.  I plan to stack it with my turquoise CBTY sprinkle necklace.  The stopper is removable too.  So cool.
> 
> View attachment 5070743
> View attachment 5070744


They look amazing together!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  Me too, I love it too!  It's so cute.  I plan to stack it with my turquoise CBTY sprinkle necklace.  The stopper is removable too.  So cool.
> 
> View attachment 5070743
> View attachment 5070744


Beautiful collection!  Congratulations


----------



## etoile de mer

Saturday scavenger hunt, help me find the new addition to my collection! 

Where did I put them? 





They're here somewhere...





Ah, here they are! Round Earrings in rock crystal and platinum with tiny diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Saturday scavenger hunt, help me find the new addition to my collection!
> 
> Where did I put them?
> 
> View attachment 5071266
> 
> 
> 
> They're here somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 5071269
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here they are! Round Earrings in rock crystal and platinum with tiny diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5071276


Those are so pretty! Mod shot please if you are not shy.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Those are so pretty! Mod shot please if you are not shy.



Thank you!  I get a C- for earring modelling pics, but happy to try! I believe these are the same design you tried in black hematite. Years back I tried them in turquoise and loved them , but decided to ponder a bit... Wish I'd known I was likely admiring the last pair on the planet. They were discontinued and unavailable soon after, when I decided to buy!


----------



## etoile de mer

I was looking through an old Tiffany Peretti catalog from 1993, and saw this. Just wanted to share as I love the photo, and the little story that accompanies it. Makes me want to buy a bottle pendant so that I can wear a beautiful gardenia this way! Also picturing it worn with gorgeous Pucci silk as she describes.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I was looking through an old Tiffany Peretti catalog from 1993, and saw this. Just wanted to share as I love the photo, and the little story that accompanies it. Makes me want to buy a bottle pendant so that I can wear a beautiful gardenia this way! Also picturing it worn with gorgeous Pucci silk as she describes.
> 
> View attachment 5071526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071528


Beautiful photo!  I think you would love a bottle necklace.  I have all three sizes and the large is super striking.  It’s really not that huge on as the design is so flowing and feminine.  The medium was my first bottle, and that size is very wearable with most everything.  And yes to Pucci!  I love Pucci too, I think Elsa’s pieces go so great with the soft flow and pattern of Pucci. 

I vote yes to getting a bottle pendant.  I think you will love it.


----------



## looksjustright

I love the bottle pendant! Thank you for sharing pics, BigAkoya!


----------



## diane278

When I first saw this photo in the May issue of US Bazaar, I thought it would become iconic...until I noticed the bracelets are on the wrong wrists.  It’s too bad that it’s spoiled by such an error....after all,  the bone bracelet has been around for decades....


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful photo!  I think you would love a bottle necklace.  I have all three sizes and the large is super striking.  It’s really not that huge on as the design is so flowing and feminine.  The medium was my first bottle, and that size is very wearable with most everything.  And yes to Pucci!  I love Pucci too, I think Elsa’s pieces go so great with the soft flow and pattern of Pucci.
> 
> I vote yes to getting a bottle pendant.  I think you will love it.



I look forward to trying all the sizes at some point!  When I was young, my best friend's mother worn wore Pucci, so chic! I've loved the designs ever since.


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> When I first saw this photo in the May issue of US Bazaar, I thought it would become iconic...until I noticed the bracelets are on the wrong wrists.  It’s too bad that it’s spoiled by such an error....after all,  the bone bracelet has been around for decades....
> 
> View attachment 5072306



Geesh!  But otherwise a beautiful photo! And I love Isabella Rossellini, she seems so grounded. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

Here's a modelling pic of my new rock crystal and platinum Round earrings with eeny diamonds. When I showed the earrings to my husband, he said "diamonds, where?", so they are that tiny! I'm wearing them with my Tiffany silver Cushion bangle bracelet. I'd like a more delicate bracelet to wear with these. So, I buy one thing, and suddenly I need another! 





And here's a comparison pic, showing both my Round earrings, and my Teardrop earrings, both in rock crystal and platinum.


----------



## diane278

etoile de mer said:


> Geesh!  But otherwise a beautiful photo! And I love Isabella Rossellini, she seems so grounded. Thanks for sharing!


It’s so close to perfection....if only they’d gotten the cuffs on the correct wrists.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Here's a modelling pic of my new rock crystal and platinum Round earrings with eeny diamonds. When I showed the earrings to my husband, he said "diamonds, where?", so they are that tiny! I'm wearing them with my Tiffany silver Cushion bangle bracelet. I'd like a more delicate bracelet to wear with these. So, I buy one thing, and suddenly I need another!
> 
> View attachment 5072583
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a comparison pic, showing both my Round earrings, and my Teardrop earrings, both in rock crystal and platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5072585


They look really nice on you!  I love the Round Disc earrings, and those tear drops... so pretty.  
We are twins on the cushion bangle. I love that bangle, it's so different.  

Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> They look really nice on you!  I love the Round Disc earrings, and those tear drops... so pretty.
> We are twins on the cushion bangle. I love that bangle, it's so different.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful!



Thank you!   My new earring photo technique as of this morning is to take 2 dozen or more pics, and one is likely to clearly show the earrings! Once I saw the round and teardrop earrings next to each other...they really are quite similar. But I pined after the Round ones for so long, so was happy to find them.

Fun we're twins on the cushion bangle, a favorite! We have similar taste and like many of same things.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Here's a modelling pic of my new rock crystal and platinum Round earrings with eeny diamonds. When I showed the earrings to my husband, he said "diamonds, where?", so they are that tiny! I'm wearing them with my Tiffany silver Cushion bangle bracelet. I'd like a more delicate bracelet to wear with these. So, I buy one thing, and suddenly I need another!
> 
> View attachment 5072583
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a comparison pic, showing both my Round earrings, and my Teardrop earrings, both in rock crystal and platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5072585


They look perfect on you!  Glad you found them!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> They look perfect on you!  Glad you found them!



Thanks so much!   I've really neglected my earrings this past year. The little we've gone out I've not worn any, as I thought too easy to lose with all the on/off masking! I'm now trying to make more of an effort to wear them at home.


----------



## etoile de mer

I have a small Peretti catalog from 2007. It features 14 the lines she designed. I like how each is lyrically described (as follows) and wanted to share with my fellow fans! 




*Bone* - “Elsa Peretti takes familiar shapes and transforms them into universal forms of beauty. Her designs are quintessentially simple yet so eloquent. Their sensuous contours make them one with the body."

*Round* - “There is no shape more complete, more eternal than the circle. It hypnotizes like the moon. Its graceful arc pleases the eye and hand. Smooth and sensual, this perfect round retains its allure for all time.”

*Starfish* - “The star evokes life beneath the waves and in the skies. It is a beacon, evocative and stylish.”

*Bean* - “The bean speaks to the origins of life. The subtle hollows conjure up the curves of a woman’s neck.”

*Open Heart* - “The heart is open and receptive. The classic shape, hung slightly askew, reflects both the idyllic and fragile nature of love. There is something to pure, so sublime, in the absolute essence of this form.”

*Wave* - “The wave has a quiet, hypnotic quality. A powerful motion captured in a graceful swoop. It seduces the eye and soothes the spirit.”

*Sevillana* - “The fiery sevillana cuts a dramatic figure, flashing as you move. This elegant circle has maximum effect with minimum fuss.”

*Pearls by the Yard* - “Pearls are sleek treasures, harboring deep luminescence. On a chain they are refined, radiant and lustrous.”

*Snake* - “This serpentine form with its primitive simplicity carries both ancient overtones of temptation and streamlined modernity.”

*Lacquered Bangles* - “Lacquered to gleaming reflection, these pneumatic contours present a piece of theatre.”

*Teardrop* - “A teardrop suspended in a moment. Reminiscent of a raindrop, or a spot of morning dew.”

*Aegean* - “Chains worn and weathered into a perfect imperfection. Smoothed as though tumbled beneath the waves of the sea.”

*Mesh* - “A wonderous fabric of spun gold, so supple as it contours to the body.”

*Diamonds by the Yard* - “These diamonds, playing with light and spilling brilliance. They wink, they tantalize, they transfix.”


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> I have a small Peretti catalog from 2007. It features 14 the lines she designed. I like how each is lyrically described (as follows) and wanted to share with my fellow fans!
> 
> View attachment 5074909
> 
> 
> *Bone* - “Elsa Peretti takes familiar shapes and transforms them into universal forms of beauty. Her designs are quintessentially simple yet so eloquent. Their sensuous contours make them one with the body."
> 
> *Round* - “There is no shape more complete, more eternal than the circle. It hypnotizes like the moon. Its graceful arc pleases the eye and hand. Smooth and sensual, this perfect round retains its allure for all time.”
> 
> *Starfish* - “The star evokes life beneath the waves and in the skies. It is a beacon, evocative and stylish.”
> 
> *Bean* - “The bean speaks to the origins of life. The subtle hollows conjure up the curves of a woman’s neck.”
> 
> *Open Heart* - “The heart is open and receptive. The classic shape, hung slightly askew, reflects both the idyllic and fragile nature of love. There is something to pure, so sublime, in the absolute essence of this form.”
> 
> *Wave* - “The wave has a quiet, hypnotic quality. A powerful motion captured in a graceful swoop. It seduces the eye and soothes the spirit.”
> 
> *Sevillana* - “The fiery sevillana cuts a dramatic figure, flashing as you move. This elegant circle has maximum effect with minimum fuss.”
> 
> *Pearls by the Yard* - “Pearls are sleek treasures, harboring deep luminescence. On a chain they are refined, radiant and lustrous.”
> 
> *Snake* - “This serpentine form with its primitive simplicity carries both ancient overtones of temptation and streamlined modernity.”
> 
> *Lacquered Bangles* - “Lacquered to gleaming reflection, these pneumatic contours present a piece of theatre.”
> 
> *Teardrop* - “A teardrop suspended in a moment. Reminiscent of a raindrop, or a spot of morning dew.”
> 
> *Aegean* - “Chains worn and weathered into a perfect imperfection. Smoothed as though tumbled beneath the waves of the sea.”
> 
> *Mesh* - “A wonderous fabric of spun gold, so supple as it contours to the body.”
> 
> *Diamonds by the Yard* - “These diamonds, playing with light and spilling brilliance. They wink, they tantalize, they transfix.”


Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I have a small Peretti catalog from 2007. It features 14 the lines she designed. I like how each is lyrically described (as follows) and wanted to share with my fellow fans!
> 
> View attachment 5074909
> 
> 
> *Bone* - “Elsa Peretti takes familiar shapes and transforms them into universal forms of beauty. Her designs are quintessentially simple yet so eloquent. Their sensuous contours make them one with the body."
> 
> *Round* - “There is no shape more complete, more eternal than the circle. It hypnotizes like the moon. Its graceful arc pleases the eye and hand. Smooth and sensual, this perfect round retains its allure for all time.”
> 
> *Starfish* - “The star evokes life beneath the waves and in the skies. It is a beacon, evocative and stylish.”
> 
> *Bean* - “The bean speaks to the origins of life. The subtle hollows conjure up the curves of a woman’s neck.”
> 
> *Open Heart* - “The heart is open and receptive. The classic shape, hung slightly askew, reflects both the idyllic and fragile nature of love. There is something to pure, so sublime, in the absolute essence of this form.”
> 
> *Wave* - “The wave has a quiet, hypnotic quality. A powerful motion captured in a graceful swoop. It seduces the eye and soothes the spirit.”
> 
> *Sevillana* - “The fiery sevillana cuts a dramatic figure, flashing as you move. This elegant circle has maximum effect with minimum fuss.”
> 
> *Pearls by the Yard* - “Pearls are sleek treasures, harboring deep luminescence. On a chain they are refined, radiant and lustrous.”
> 
> *Snake* - “This serpentine form with its primitive simplicity carries both ancient overtones of temptation and streamlined modernity.”
> 
> *Lacquered Bangles* - “Lacquered to gleaming reflection, these pneumatic contours present a piece of theatre.”
> 
> *Teardrop* - “A teardrop suspended in a moment. Reminiscent of a raindrop, or a spot of morning dew.”
> 
> *Aegean* - “Chains worn and weathered into a perfect imperfection. Smoothed as though tumbled beneath the waves of the sea.”
> 
> *Mesh* - “A wonderous fabric of spun gold, so supple as it contours to the body.”
> 
> *Diamonds by the Yard* - “These diamonds, playing with light and spilling brilliance. They wink, they tantalize, they transfix.”


I have never read this before... love it. 

The Lacquered Bangles description made me think... I have been debating to get the red doughnut lacquer bangle (I already have the silver doughnut bangle).  They are so fun, but what would I do with a big red bangle.     

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for sharing this!



Happy to share! 



BigAkoya said:


> I have never read this before... love it.
> 
> The Lacquered Bangles description made me think... I have been debating to get the red doughnut lacquer bangle (I already have the silver doughnut bangle).  They are so fun, but what would I do with a big red bangle.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



So glad you enjoyed it! I love the artistry involved in lacquering. I'm a fan of the lacquered horn jewelry that Hermès produces. I have a few of theirs in my favored blues, green, and white. The Peretti lacquer colors are more challenging for me, as not colors I frequently wear, but that big bangle is very fun!

This is an article I posted a while back regarding the production of the pieces for Hermès. I love the photos and descriptions. There's just a bit about the lacquering process, but will share here in case of interest. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-horn.424984/page-177#post-32229884


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Happy to share!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you enjoyed it! I love the artistry involved in lacquering. I'm a fan of the lacquered horn jewelry that Hermès produces. I have a few of theirs in my favored blues, green, and white. The Peretti lacquer colors are more challenging for me, as not colors I frequently wear, but that big bangle is very fun!
> 
> This is an article I posted a while back regarding the production of the pieces for Hermès. I love the photos and descriptions. There's just a bit about the lacquering process, but will share here in case of interest.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-horn.424984/page-177#post-32229884


Great article. I did not realize lacquering was such an art.  I thought it was a spray can or dip of color!    
Thanks for educating me.  Now I really appreciate it even more.  The lacquered doughnut bangles are Japanese hardwood.  So I guess it's a carved piece of wood to make the bangle shape first, then they start the lacquering process.  Interesting.  I went to the website and did not see the red bangle.  I am not sure why they never seem to post the red bangle, but I have actually tried it on in both small and medium.  I ended up with the silver one, but maybe I'll order a red one.  I don't think the doughnut bangle is popular... I have never seen a person wear one (except me), so I worry they may be discontinued.  
Here are the colors online, but for sure, the red one exists:  
Search Results | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## BigAkoya

Found it... I searched for Doughnut Bangle, but the red one did not have the word Doughnut hence it was not in the search.  Here it is:   Elsa Peretti® bangle in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood, medium. | Tiffany & Co. 

Hmmm...   I'm thinking I could wear this as part of my wanna-be French look... striped Breton top, skinny jeans, Chanel espadrilles, and one big red doughnut bangle for a pop of color.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Great article. I did not realize lacquering was such an art.  I thought it was a spray can or dip of color!
> Thanks for educating me.  Now I really appreciate it even more.  The lacquered doughnut bangles are Japanese hardwood.  So I guess it's a carved piece of wood to make the bangle shape first, then they start the lacquering process.  Interesting.  I went to the website and did not see the red bangle.  I am not sure why they never seem to post the red bangle, but I have actually tried it on in both small and medium.  I ended up with the silver one, but maybe I'll order a red one.  I don't think the doughnut bangle is popular... I have never seen a person wear one (except me), so I worry they may be discontinued.
> Here are the colors online, but for sure, the red one exists:
> Search Results | Tiffany & Co.





BigAkoya said:


> Found it... I searched for Doughnut Bangle, but the red one did not have the word Doughnut hence it was not in the search.  Here it is:   Elsa Peretti® bangle in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Hmmm...   I'm thinking I could wear this as part of my wanna-be French look... striped Breton top, skinny jeans, Chanel espadrilles, and one big red doughnut bangle for a pop of color.



I felt the same after reading that article about the craftsmanship involved, it made me love my pieces even more!  Some of the Hermès pieces are lacquered wood, and some are lacquered horn.

I always thought the big Peretti bangles were all called Doughnut as well, but seems they only refer to the gold and silver ones that way? I was so confused when I saw the lacquered ones, as they're without the Doughnut moniker!  That's a beautiful red!  I wonder where the lacquered ones are made.

I find the Tiffany website "search" to be really wonky. Also, choosing a drop down category doesn't always give comprehensive results. Maybe we can ask Bernard to get right on that!  Hard to buy things if we can't find them!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I felt the same after reading that article about the craftsmanship involved, it made me love my pieces even more!  Some of the Hermès pieces are lacquered wood, and some are lacquered horn.
> 
> I always thought the big Peretti bangles were all called Doughnut as well, but seems they only refer to the gold and silver ones that way? I was so confused when I saw the lacquered ones, as they're without the Doughnut moniker!  That's a beautiful red!  I wonder where the lacquered ones are made.
> 
> I find the Tiffany website "search" to be really wonky. Also, choosing a drop down category doesn't always give comprehensive results. Maybe we can ask Bernard to get right on that!  Hard to buy things if we can't find them!


I would think with Japanese hardwood it is made in Japan?

I shall report back soon!  I just ordered one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I would think with Japanese hardwood it is made in Japan?
> 
> I shall report back soon!  I just ordered one.


Yay!  Can’t wait to see


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay!  Can’t wait to see


Well, my bangle is not arriving anytime soon... 
I ordered both the size small and medium.  I already have the silver doughnut bangle in size small, but online, the red bangle says it fits up to 5.75" wrist, and my wrist is exactly that.  Hence, I also ordered a medium to be sure as these are probably hand-made and sizes may vary slightly. 

That said, I received an email update saying both sizes are on "backorder".  Hmm... what exactly does that mean?  I chatted with Tiffany online, and here is some info to share... 

The SA checked my bangles (both sizes), and he confirmed he does in fact see orders placed for replenishment.  They are just not fulfilled yet, he states it's due to COVID.  He is expecting the bangles to arrive in a few weeks.  We then chatted about Peretti pieces, and I asked if some lines were being discontinued.  He asked me if there was a particular piece I was interested in.  I asked him to check into the Sevillana black jade bangle.  He confirmed he does see orders being placed to replenish Sevillana pieces, so that was good to hear.  He also said he has seen pieces where availability is "unknown", but they have not yet been notified of any lines officially being discontinued.  Finally, he said due to Elsa's recent passing, they are seeing an increased demand for Peretti pieces and inventory is very low.  

Hope that helps in case anyone is interested.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Well, my bangle is not arriving anytime soon...
> I ordered both the size small and medium.  I already have the silver doughnut bangle in size small, but online, the red bangle says it fits up to 5.75" wrist, and my wrist is exactly that.  Hence, I also ordered a medium to be sure as these are probably hand-made and sizes may vary slightly.
> 
> That said, I received an email update saying both sizes are on "backorder".  Hmm... what exactly does that mean?  I chatted with Tiffany online, and here is some info to share...
> 
> The SA checked my bangles (both sizes), and he confirmed he does in fact see orders placed for replenishment.  They are just not fulfilled yet, he states it's due to COVID.  He is expecting the bangles to arrive in a few weeks.  We then chatted about Peretti pieces, and I asked if some lines were being discontinued.  He asked me if there was a particular piece I was interested in.  I asked him to check into the Sevillana black jade bangle.  He confirmed he does see orders being placed to replenish Sevillana pieces, so that was good to hear.  He also said he has seen pieces where availability is "unknown", but they have not yet been notified of any lines officially being discontinued.  Finally, he said due to Elsa's recent passing, they are seeing an increased demand for Peretti pieces and inventory is very low.
> 
> Hope that helps in case anyone is interested.


Thank you for sharing!  Yes, I can only imagine that her collection has become increasingly popular- between her death and the company’s changeover to be part of LVMH.  I feel lucky to have my collection.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Well, my bangle is not arriving anytime soon...
> I ordered both the size small and medium.  I already have the silver doughnut bangle in size small, but online, the red bangle says it fits up to 5.75" wrist, and my wrist is exactly that.  Hence, I also ordered a medium to be sure as these are probably hand-made and sizes may vary slightly.
> 
> That said, I received an email update saying both sizes are on "backorder".  Hmm... what exactly does that mean?  I chatted with Tiffany online, and here is some info to share...
> 
> The SA checked my bangles (both sizes), and he confirmed he does in fact see orders placed for replenishment.  They are just not fulfilled yet, he states it's due to COVID.  He is expecting the bangles to arrive in a few weeks.  We then chatted about Peretti pieces, and I asked if some lines were being discontinued.  He asked me if there was a particular piece I was interested in.  I asked him to check into the Sevillana black jade bangle.  He confirmed he does see orders being placed to replenish Sevillana pieces, so that was good to hear.  He also said he has seen pieces where availability is "unknown", but they have not yet been notified of any lines officially being discontinued.  Finally, he said due to Elsa's recent passing, they are seeing an increased demand for Peretti pieces and inventory is very low.
> 
> Hope that helps in case anyone is interested.



Thanks for the additional info, but too bad regarding the delay of your order! For slip on bangles, I wish they'd give more useful info (hand size versus wrist size) as that's what determines if will slip on. As is, makes it hard to choose a bangle size! Sometimes they have specific dimensions for items (I usually ask for mm measurement, otherwise they tend to give measurements in increments of 1/10s of inches  ).  If they do have them for the red lacquer one, you could at least compare the measurements to your silver one to try to determine your correct size.

On several recent calls to customer service, I received unsolicited info that "some lower end silver items" will be phased out. When I asked for specifics, I got vague answers. So...not really sure what it means! Sharing the comment here for individual interpretation.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Yes, I can only imagine that her collection has become increasingly popular- between her death and the company’s changeover to be part of LVMH.  I feel lucky to have my collection.


You have  beautiful collection and so many pieces.  I thought I was finished with collecting Peretti, but this thread you started just made me fall in love with Peretti pieces all over again.  Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for the additional info, but too bad regarding the delay of your order! For slip on bangles, I wish they'd give more useful info (hand size versus wrist size) as that's what determines if will slip on. As is, makes it hard to choose a bangle size! Sometimes they have specific dimensions for items (I usually ask for mm measurement, otherwise they tend to give measurements in increments of 1/10s of inches  ).  If they do have them for the red lacquer one, you could at least compare the measurements to your silver one to try to determine your correct size.
> 
> On several recent calls to customer service, I received unsolicited info that "some lower end silver items" will be phased out. When I asked for specifics, I got vague answers. So...not really sure what it means! Sharing the comment here for individual interpretation.


Yes... exactly.  I have a small wrist, but big hands relative to my wrist, so my "fist" is big and need to fit through a bangle.  I recall when I tried on the red bangle, the small looked better once I slipped it on.  My gut is I will get the small, but just in case, I want to try the medium. 

Hmm.... I wonder what they mean by that phrase... phase out "lower end silver items".  A lot of Peretti pieces are less than $1,000 so I wonder if it includes her line.  Stock up while it's cheap and available!  

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... exactly.  I have a small wrist, but big hands relative to my wrist, so my "fist" is big and need to fit through a bangle.  I recall when I tried on the red bangle, the small looked better once I slipped it on.  My gut is I will get the small, but just in case, I want to try the medium.
> 
> Hmm.... I wonder what they mean by that phrase... phase out "lower end silver items".  A lot of Peretti pieces are less than $1,000 so I wonder if it includes her line.  Stock up while it's cheap and available!
> 
> Thank you for sharing that.



Me too, small wrists (we're wrist twins at 5.75"). I like the look of cuff bracelets, but find bangles more comfortable as I have prominent wrist bones and dislike cuff bracelets banging into them! But bangles are just tricky to buy, as so many variables to get a good fit. Smart of you to order two sizes to try!

Yes, I also wonder what their threshold is for "lower end silver".  My thought is that they paid 47 million for the 20 year rights to her designs, so I'd be surprised if they stopped producing her things. Surely they'd want to get the most return on their investment. And I was glad to hear via the article posted on the "LVHM buys Tiffany" thread that they want to produce higher end silver pieces (I don't remember their exact wording). I'm just hoping they don't abandon silver in favor of white gold for her pieces. I think some jewelry buyers consider silver to be inferior to white gold, and wonder if they'll try to capture that market? It's never made sense to me to try to turn gold into a "white" metal (making it a dull grey) that then needs to be plated to make it more attractive. Especially when sterling silver is beautiful without all the gymnastics! Probably best to buy any things of interest now, as who knows what path they'll take!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Me too, small wrists (we're wrist twins at 5.75"). I like the look of cuff bracelets, but find bangles more comfortable as I have prominent wrist bones and dislike cuff bracelets banging into them! But bangles are just tricky to buy, as so many variables to get a good fit. Smart of you to order two sizes to try!
> 
> Yes, I also wonder what their threshold is for "lower end silver".  My thought is that they paid 47 million for the 20 year rights to her designs, so I'd be surprised if they stopped producing her things. Surely they'd want to get the most return on their investment. And I was glad to hear via the article posted on the "LVHM buys Tiffany" thread that they want to produce higher end silver pieces (I don't remember their exact wording). I'm just hoping they don't abandon silver in favor of white gold for her pieces. I think some jewelry buyers consider silver to be inferior to white gold, and wonder if they'll try to capture that market? It's never made sense to me to try to turn gold into a "white" metal (making it a dull grey) that then needs to be plated to make it more attractive. Especially when sterling silver is beautiful without all the gymnastics! Probably best to buy any things of interest now, as who knows what path they'll take!


I hope that they don’t get rid of all the low end silver pieces.  They are great gifts or first pieces.  Peretti’s collection, in particular, is always sought after as a beautiful first piece.  I knew many people whose first item was a 16mm Open Heart is silver.


----------



## BigAkoya

A lot of discussion on whether Elsa's pieces will be retired, so that got me thinking... 
What about the opposite?  Let's take Schlumberger... after he passed away, did Tiffany come out with any new combinations of his classic pieces?  Or introduce a new collection? 

For example, would Tiffany create a new variation of the bean, but perhaps make it in a different stone?  Or come out with new combos of CBTY necklaces?  Or even more radical, would they come out with a new Peretti collection?  Or does the entire Peretti line "stop" after the designer passes away?   

Is anyone here a Schlumberger fan/expert?  What did Tiffany do in the case of Schlumberger?


----------



## Julezah

Lux. said:


> Love my bean. I wear it every day.
> 
> View attachment 5058628


I love this!!  It’s beautiful on you. Would you mind sharing what size the bean is?  Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Update on the Red Doughnut Bangle...
Tiffany just emailed me and said the bangles are no longer available.  

Well ladies... if you think you might want something Peretti, I would suggest purchasing it sooner than later especially if you really really want that piece.  

I'm going to surf their website again tonight.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Red Doughnut Bangle...
> Tiffany just emailed me and said the bangles are no longer available.
> 
> Well ladies... if you think you might want something Peretti, I would suggest purchasing it sooner than later especially if you really really want that piece.
> 
> I'm going to surf their website again tonight.


Ugh!  I’m sorry!  Did you call the 5th Avenue Store to see if they can get it for you?  Hopefully you can find something to replace it.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Ugh!  I’m sorry!  Did you call the 5th Avenue Store to see if they can get it for you?  Hopefully you can find something to replace it.


Yes... I just emailed the SA I met (the newbie SA).  I also text my old SA's cell (he was great), but I think he is no longer with Tiffany as he never responded to my earlier text and he's usually super fast.  If newbie SA can't find it, I will call the store directly and talk to a real person.  I spelled out all the search words for newbie SA... "red lacquer doughnut bangle".  

Funny... I was not even sure of this red bangle, but now that I can't have it, I want it! 
The greedy me sets in.   

Well, if anyone is considering the doughnut bangle, I have the silver version and it is super cute.  He's so cute and round, well-fed, plumped up.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... I just emailed the SA I met (the newbie SA).  I also text my old SA's cell (he was great), but I think he is no longer with Tiffany as he never responded to my earlier text and he's usually super fast.  If newbie SA can't find it, I will call the store directly and talk to a real person.  I spelled out all the search words for newbie SA... "red lacquer doughnut bangle".
> 
> Funny... I was not even sure of this red bangle, but now that I can't have it, I want it!
> The greedy me sets in.
> 
> Well, if anyone is considering the doughnut bangle, I have the silver version and it is super cute.  He's so cute and round, well-fed, plumped up.


It’s definitely worth a try.  Hopefully the store can source one for you.

I love the look of the Doughnut Bangle but slip-on pieces never work for me.  The base of my hand that connects to my wrist is not wide enough to keep it on.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> A lot of discussion on whether Elsa's pieces will be retired, so that got me thinking...
> What about the opposite?  Let's take Schlumberger... after he passed away, did Tiffany come out with any new combinations of his classic pieces?  Or introduce a new collection?
> 
> For example, would Tiffany create a new variation of the bean, but perhaps make it in a different stone?  Or come out with new combos of CBTY necklaces?  Or even more radical, would they come out with a new Peretti collection?  Or does the entire Peretti line "stop" after the designer passes away?
> 
> Is anyone here a Schlumberger fan/expert?  What did Tiffany do in the case of Schlumberger?



Unfortunately, I'm just a Schlumberger fan. I love many of his pieces, but own none! It might be hard to compare the licensing agreement between him/his estate and Peretti's, as they've sold his pieces since the 50s. Over the years I've noticed changes to his pieces I've admired. For example the sixteen stone ring was only offered in combo platinum/yellow gold years back, but now is also offered in all platinum, all yellow gold, as well as in rose gold. I have no idea if those were originally offered, or if they're new incarnations. Also, on the Schlumberger thread, a member who loves and collects the vintage sixteen stone rings compared hers to current offerings, and noticed changes to the profile (narrower and less domed) and metal weight (less).

I have no idea if Peretti's contract allows for those kinds of changes. But, I'd be surprised if they're allowed to design brand new pieces using her name. I would imagine they're only allowed to use her name as associated with the pieces she actually designed. Will be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Red Doughnut Bangle...
> Tiffany just emailed me and said the bangles are no longer available.
> 
> Well ladies... if you think you might want something Peretti, I would suggest purchasing it sooner than later especially if you really really want that piece.
> 
> I'm going to surf their website again tonight.





BigAkoya said:


> Yes... I just emailed the SA I met (the newbie SA).  I also text my old SA's cell (he was great), but I think he is no longer with Tiffany as he never responded to my earlier text and he's usually super fast.  If newbie SA can't find it, I will call the store directly and talk to a real person.  I spelled out all the search words for newbie SA... "red lacquer doughnut bangle".
> 
> Funny... I was not even sure of this red bangle, but now that I can't have it, I want it!
> The greedy me sets in.
> 
> Well, if anyone is considering the doughnut bangle, I have the silver version and it is super cute.  He's so cute and round, well-fed, plumped up.



Sorry to hear! I hope you can find one. I love your description of the doughnut bangle!  I've seen, but never tried. This thread is terribly enabling!  I agree about calling NYC if you can't locate one via email. Keep us posted!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s definitely worth a try.  Hopefully the store can source one for you.
> 
> I love the look of the Doughnut Bangle but slip-on pieces never work for me.  The base of my hand that connects to my wrist is not wide enough to keep it on.



Bangles can be so tricky! I just let go of a Tiffany bangle I loved (non-Peretti) because it was both too big, and heavy. Just made it uncomfortable to wear as it hung too low, and felt like it could easily fall off!


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya if you're willing and able, I'd love to see a pic of your silver Doughnut bangle on your wrist!  Sadly, Tiffany doesn't seem to provide any modelling pics.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Bangles can be so tricky! I just let go of a Tiffany bangle I loved (non-Peretti) because it was both too big, and heavy. Just made it uncomfortable to wear as it hung too low, and felt like it could easily fall off!


Yes they are!  I do best with oval shaped bangles.  As much as I love the Peretti Wave Collection I know the  bracelet would never work for me.


----------



## etoile de mer

I hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday. Are you all seeing signs of spring? Beautiful weather here! I love the photo below. So simple and crisp! This is from the Spring/Summer 2017, "This is Tiffany" catalog. Photo by Karim Sadli.

Large Bottle Pendant and Doughnut Bangles


----------



## Love Of My Life

BigAkoya said:


> I have never read this before... love it.
> 
> The Lacquered Bangles description made me think... I have been debating to get the red doughnut lacquer bangle (I already have the silver doughnut bangle).  They are so fun, but what would I do with a big red bangle.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Wear it & enjoy it...
It will look wonderful with your silver bangle.. it's so Elsa & iconic in shape & color..
If the bangle is not going to be in production any longer , just another reason to want it, JMO


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday. Are you all seeing signs of spring? Beautiful weather here! I love the photo below. So simple and crisp! This is from the Spring/Summer 2017, "This is Tiffany" catalog. Photo by Karim Sadli.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant and Doughnut Bangles
> 
> View attachment 5078288


Love this photo!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya if you're willing and able, I'd love to see a pic of your silver Doughnut bangle on your wrist!  Sadly, Tiffany doesn't seem to provide any modelling pics.


Ok... Hanging out on at a cafe on a beautiful Sat...

I stink at taking photos, but here are some to inspire you to get this fat plump little guy.  This chubby little guy is so cute, soft and rounded, yet bold.  I positioned him at different points on my wrist so you can see.  The shape is oval, and it fits really nice on the wrist.  Of course, turquoise gum ball ring had to be in the photo too.  It’s a nice summer day, and he didn’t want to be stuck at home.  

I think you will love this bangle.  Very easy to wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hoping that either Tiffany of Peretti's Foundation will do a retrospective of her work especially
from her early years.
She did wonderfully designed braided necklaces with a gem bead & tassel as well as basket bags &
many other glorious items.
Her designed braided cord w/ silk tassels are spectacular
Even though ivory is banned, some of her ivory pieces were spectacular
The Tiffany Peretti retrospective catalogs are chock full of her collections


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Ok... Hanging out on at a cafe on a beautiful Sat...
> 
> I stink at taking photos, but here are some to inspire you to get this fat plump little guy.  This chubby little guy is so cute, soft and rounded, yet bold.  I positioned him at different points on my wrist so you can see.  The shape is oval, and it fits really nice on the wrist.  Of course, turquoise gum ball ring had to be in the photo too.  It’s a nice summer day, and he didn’t want to be stuck at home.
> 
> I think you will love this bangle.  Very easy to wear.
> 
> View attachment 5078321
> View attachment 5078322
> View attachment 5078323



Thank you so much for sharing, beautiful , and so helpful! Of course your jumbo, turquoise gumball  had to join in. Your photos are perfect, absolutely do not stink! And I love coral and turquoise together, so love your whole ensemble including your nail polish.


----------



## Brennamom

Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078651


Wow... what an amazing piece!  I have never seen this one before.  Mod shots please if you're not shy!   
Congratulations on your new necklace!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... what an amazing piece!  I have never seen this one before.  Mod shots please if you're not shy!
> Congratulations on your new necklace!


Thank you! I needed to share with those who’d understand, because my family thinks I’m nuts, LOL. Here’s a quickie. I‘ll wear it to brunch tomorrow with a navy tee shirt dress...


----------



## Brennamom

The necklace unhooks at the left “arm” and the body detaches to make it a regular choker. I love it so much! Tip: start stalking auction houses like Heritage, Christie’s, etc. There are hidden gems!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Thank you! I needed to share with those who’d understand, because my family thinks I’m nuts, LOL. Here’s a quickie. I‘ll wear it to brunch tomorrow with a navy tee shirt dress...
> 
> View attachment 5078676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078677


It's more beautiful on you than it is in the photo!  It looks amazing on you, so striking!  Definitely a collector's piece. 

Congrats again!  And... secretly, I hope you take photos again at brunch.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078651


Wow!  It is a work of art! Congratulations!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brennamom said:


> Thank you! I needed to share with those who’d understand, because my family thinks I’m nuts, LOL. Here’s a quickie. I‘ll wear it to brunch tomorrow with a navy tee shirt dress...
> 
> View attachment 5078676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078677



It's    D I V I  N E... & it looks sooooooooo good on you


----------



## Brennamom

Love Of My Life said:


> It's    D I V I  N E... & it looks sooooooooo good on you


Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Brennamom said:


> Thank you! I needed to share with those who’d understand, because my family thinks I’m nuts, LOL. Here’s a quickie. I‘ll wear it to brunch tomorrow with a navy tee shirt dress...
> 
> View attachment 5078676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078677


JUST FABULOUS!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078651



What a lucky find for you! Thanks so much for sharing with us. I was sure I’d seen this somewhere previously, so I poked around a bit. I found it in the 1979-1980 Blue Book! Not a lot of info, but maybe fun for you to see, regardless. I wonder when yours was produced.


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing friends here a Happy Mother’s Day! 
A few of these are begging to be worn in a Bottle Pendant...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing friends here a Happy Mother’s Day!
> A few of these are begging to be worn in a Bottle Pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5079228


Thank you!  You too!  Yes- the flowers are calling to be put in a Bottle Pendant


----------



## BlingItOn

Happy I was able to purchase these beauties through a reseller. I have always admired the Peretti starfish, and have gifted the silver version a few times.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BlingItOn said:


> Happy I was able to purchase these beauties through a reseller. I have always admired the Peretti starfish, and have gifted the silver version a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079253


These look perfect on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

BlingItOn said:


> Happy I was able to purchase these beauties through a reseller. I have always admired the Peretti starfish, and have gifted the silver version a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079253



Those are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing friends here a Happy Mother’s Day!
> A few of these are begging to be worn in a Bottle Pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5079228


I think I see a bottle necklace in your future!


----------



## BigAkoya

BlingItOn said:


> Happy I was able to purchase these beauties through a reseller. I have always admired the Peretti starfish, and have gifted the silver version a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079253


These are so pretty on you!  This thread got me hooked on the starfish!  Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Canturi lover

Brennamom said:


> Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078651


Oh my, this is amazing. I love love love this work of art. So beautiful


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I think I see a bottle necklace in your future!



...yes, it does seem that way!


----------



## cvalier26

I have only one piece, a rose gold .07 dbty, I cherish it and wear it every day, sometimes layered. So sad but a lovely live to be celebrated.


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> What a lucky find for you! Thanks so much for sharing with us. I was sure I’d seen this somewhere previously, so I poked around a bit. I found it in the 1979-1980 Blue Book! Not a lot of info, but maybe fun for you to see, regardless. I wonder when yours was produced.
> 
> View attachment 5079212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079216


Thank you for that! It's actually still on their website currently and the gold one is on display in the South Coast boutique. And yes, I wish there was a way to date it like some bags we know. I'd love to know how old it is.


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Thank you for that! It's actually still on their website currently and the gold one is on display in the South Coast boutique. And yes, I wish there was a way to date it like some bags we know. I'd love to know how old it is.



Well, I had to laugh when you said it's a current item!  I've never seen it in person, and hadn't seen it on the website. But, I love a good mystery, and had fun looking through older catalogs for it.  Now seeing the silver version of your necklace on the website, the price of the silver one is now more than the price noted in the oldie catalog for your gold one!


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> Well, I had to laugh when you said it's a current item!  I've never seen it in person, and hadn't seen it on the website. But, I love a good mystery, and had fun looking through older catalogs for it.  Now seeing the silver version of your necklace on the website, the price of the silver one is now more than the price noted in the oldie catalog for your gold one!


Right? Looking at those prices made my heart hurt a little. Kind of like when you compare CA real estate to TX, etc. Honestly, I didn’t know it was on the current website till afterwards when I was trying to date it. Looking through the old catalogs must have been so fun!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Right? Looking at those prices made my heart hurt a little. Kind of like when you compare CA real estate to TX, etc. Honestly, I didn’t know it was on the current website till afterwards when I was trying to date it. Looking through the old catalogs must have been so fun!



Yes regarding the prices, a bit painful to see! The older Blue Books are fun to browse. The ones from the 70s-80s feel like a time capsule, as the graphics and layouts make me think of the programs Dallas and Dynasty!  90s onward, there's a distinctive shift to (graphically) quieter minimalism that resonates more with me.


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya mentioned the upcoming Netflix program, Halston. It begins Friday, and they currently have a few clips up. I'm sure I saw a few Peretti Beans flash by as I watched the longer (second) one. Looking forward to seeing which of her pieces they feature! 

If you scroll to the very bottom of the link you'll see the clips.








						Watch Halston | Netflix Official Site
					

His name built an empire. His style defined an era. American fashion designer Halston skyrockets to fame before his life starts to spin out of control.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya mentioned the upcoming Netflix program, Halston. It begins Friday, and they currently have a few clips up. I'm sure I saw a few Peretti Beans flash by as I watched the longer (second) one. Looking forward to seeing which of her pieces they feature!
> 
> If you scroll to the very bottom of the link you'll see the clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Halston | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> His name built an empire. His style defined an era. American fashion designer Halston skyrockets to fame before his life starts to spin out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com


Thanks!  I'm going to binge watch!  I always heard the Studio 54 was over the top. I'm looking forward to see this. 

Thanks so much for sharing the start date!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks!  I'm going to binge watch!  I always heard the Studio 54 was over the top. I'm looking forward to see this.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing the start date!



It seems Netflix likes to bend the truth a bit, for effect, in these dramatizations. But with this story, there are already so many larger-than-life and volatile personalities, along with scandal, and tragedy, all they have to do is tell the real story!


----------



## etoile de mer

Delivery Today! 





Inspired by @A1aGypsy's recent purchase, and @MatAllston's brilliant conversion of the same item, I decided I needed a Bean! I was so excited to get going on my project that I forgot to take a before pic! Here’s the Tiffany photo of the Bean Key Ring.





No going back now, leather cord removed!





I used white satin cord to convert it to a necklace. Happily it turned out just as I hoped. I love my new Bean pendant!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Delivery Today!
> 
> View attachment 5082227
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by @A1aGypsy's recent purchase, and @MatAllston's brilliant conversion of the same item, I decided I needed a Bean! I was so excited to get going on my project that I forgot to take a before pic! Here’s the Tiffany photo of the Bean Key Ring.
> 
> View attachment 5082228
> 
> 
> 
> No going back now, leather cord removed!
> 
> View attachment 5082229
> 
> 
> 
> I used white satin cord to convert it to a necklace. Happily it turned out just as I hoped. I love my new Bean pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5082230


Wow... I love this!  I love how you made it a necklace with a white cord.  So summery!  Is it possible for a modshot?  I would like to see how big it is worn long.  If not (which I totally get as I hate body mod shots), then perhaps hold it up to your hand?

This is so cool.  Does the bean open?  How did you thread it?  And I see two knots?
@MatAllston I recall your necklace is shorter, how do you take it on and off?   Now you guys make me want one too! 

Just beautiful!


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> Delivery Today!
> 
> View attachment 5082227
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by @A1aGypsy's recent purchase, and @MatAllston's brilliant conversion of the same item, I decided I needed a Bean! I was so excited to get going on my project that I forgot to take a before pic! Here’s the Tiffany photo of the Bean Key Ring.
> 
> View attachment 5082228
> 
> 
> 
> No going back now, leather cord removed!
> 
> View attachment 5082229
> 
> 
> 
> I used white satin cord to convert it to a necklace. Happily it turned out just as I hoped. I love my new Bean pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5082230


That is SUPER COOL! I saw it on the website but preferred a black leather, brown just looks wrong to me. That will look stunning casual or dressy. Great job!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Delivery Today!
> 
> View attachment 5082227
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by @A1aGypsy's recent purchase, and @MatAllston's brilliant conversion of the same item, I decided I needed a Bean! I was so excited to get going on my project that I forgot to take a before pic! Here’s the Tiffany photo of the Bean Key Ring.
> 
> View attachment 5082228
> 
> 
> 
> No going back now, leather cord removed!
> 
> View attachment 5082229
> 
> 
> 
> I used white satin cord to convert it to a necklace. Happily it turned out just as I hoped. I love my new Bean pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5082230


Wow!  It looks great on the white cord.  Congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> That is SUPER COOL! I saw it on the website but preferred a black leather, brown just looks wrong to me. That will look stunning casual or dressy. Great job!





AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow!  It looks great on the white cord.  Congratulations!



Brennamom and AntiqueShopper, thanks so much!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... I love this!  I love how you made it a necklace with a white cord.  So summery!  Is it possible for a modshot?  I would like to see how big it is worn long.  If not (which I totally get as I hate body mod shots), then perhaps hold it up to your hand?
> 
> This is so cool.  Does the bean open?  How did you thread it?  And I see two knots?
> @MatAllston I recall your necklace is shorter, how do you take it on and off?   Now you guys make me want one too!
> 
> Just beautiful!



Hi BigAkoya, many thanks! 

The large bean is hollow (lighter in weight than I expected) and has a hole in the top and bottom. Once I untied the leather cord and removed it, I stared at it for a bit, trying to decide how to proceed! 

I noticed it had a bit of black, powdery debris falling out of it, I assume from production and polishing. I gently tapped the bean in my hand until it stopping coming out. I also have very long, skinny, q-tip like swabs that I was able to push through the holes to remove a bit more.

I then threaded a long, skinny needle with thick thread and pushed that through the bean's top hole and then out the bottom hole. I then fed the threaded needle through a loop of the white satin cord. I then pushed just the needle and thread back up the bottom hole, and through the top one. As the thread was still fed through the satin cord below, I then pulled the rest of the thread through, which pulled the looped satin cord up through both holes, as well.

At that point I had the satin cord on the bean, with a big loop coming out the top, and the cord’s two ends hanging out the bottom of the bean. I then tied a knot at the top of the bean leaving about 24” of cord (just long enough to allow me to slip it over my head). Then I tied the knot at the bottom of the bean, trimmed the excess cord, and used a bit of “Fray Check” on the ends of the cord to seal any loose threads.

A bit hard to describe, but hopefully all above and pics below are helpful! 


For size reference, pic shows the big needle I used, my new Bean, and the large Starfish.




Quick modelling pic. I think this could be worn longer, too.


----------



## MatAllston

etoile de mer said:


> Hi BigAkoya, many thanks!
> 
> The large bean is hollow (lighter in weight than I expected) and has a hole in the top and bottom. Once I untied the leather cord and removed it, I stared at it for a bit, trying to decide how to proceed!
> 
> I noticed it had a bit of black, powdery debris falling out of it, I assume from production and polishing. I gently tapped the bean in my hand until it stopping coming out. I also have very long, skinny, q-tip like swabs that I was able to push through the holes to remove a bit more.
> 
> I then threaded a long, skinny needle with thick thread and pushed that through the bean's top hole and then out the bottom hole. I then fed the threaded needle through a loop of the white satin cord. I then pushed just the needle and thread back up the bottom hole, and through the top one. As the thread was still fed through the satin cord below, I then pulled the rest of the thread through, which pulled the looped satin cord up through both holes, as well.
> 
> At that point I had the satin cord on the bean, with a big loop coming out the top, and the cord’s two ends hanging out the bottom of the bean. I then tied a knot at the top of the bean leaving about 24” of cord (just long enough to allow me to slip it over my head). Then I tied the knot at the bottom of the bean, trimmed the excess cord, and used a bit of “Fray Check” on the ends of the cord to seal any loose threads.
> 
> A bit hard to describe, but hopefully all above and pics below are helpful!
> 
> 
> For size reference, pic shows the big needle I used, my new Bean, and the large Starfish.
> 
> View attachment 5082891
> 
> 
> Quick modelling pic. I think this could be worn longer, too.
> 
> View attachment 5082892




Love it on you!!! I’m so happy I have inspired you to do this. It looks amazing on you! This large beam is a great value too.


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... I love this!  I love how you made it a necklace with a white cord.  So summery!  Is it possible for a modshot?  I would like to see how big it is worn long.  If not (which I totally get as I hate body mod shots), then perhaps hold it up to your hand?
> 
> This is so cool.  Does the bean open?  How did you thread it?  And I see two knots?
> @MatAllston I recall your necklace is shorter, how do you take it on and off?   Now you guys make me want one too!
> 
> Just beautiful!



Mine is actually longer but for the modeling pic I took, I tied a knot at the back to shorten the necklace.


----------



## A1aGypsy

etoile de mer said:


> Hi BigAkoya, many thanks!
> 
> The large bean is hollow (lighter in weight than I expected) and has a hole in the top and bottom. Once I untied the leather cord and removed it, I stared at it for a bit, trying to decide how to proceed!
> 
> I noticed it had a bit of black, powdery debris falling out of it, I assume from production and polishing. I gently tapped the bean in my hand until it stopping coming out. I also have very long, skinny, q-tip like swabs that I was able to push through the holes to remove a bit more.
> 
> I then threaded a long, skinny needle with thick thread and pushed that through the bean's top hole and then out the bottom hole. I then fed the threaded needle through a loop of the white satin cord. I then pushed just the needle and thread back up the bottom hole, and through the top one. As the thread was still fed through the satin cord below, I then pulled the rest of the thread through, which pulled the looped satin cord up through both holes, as well.
> 
> At that point I had the satin cord on the bean, with a big loop coming out the top, and the cord’s two ends hanging out the bottom of the bean. I then tied a knot at the top of the bean leaving about 24” of cord (just long enough to allow me to slip it over my head). Then I tied the knot at the bottom of the bean, trimmed the excess cord, and used a bit of “Fray Check” on the ends of the cord to seal any loose threads.
> 
> A bit hard to describe, but hopefully all above and pics below are helpful!
> 
> 
> For size reference, pic shows the big needle I used, my new Bean, and the large Starfish.
> 
> View attachment 5082891
> 
> 
> Quick modelling pic. I think this could be worn longer, too.
> 
> View attachment 5082892



fantastic!!! It looks amazing.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hi BigAkoya, many thanks!
> 
> The large bean is hollow (lighter in weight than I expected) and has a hole in the top and bottom. Once I untied the leather cord and removed it, I stared at it for a bit, trying to decide how to proceed!
> 
> I noticed it had a bit of black, powdery debris falling out of it, I assume from production and polishing. I gently tapped the bean in my hand until it stopping coming out. I also have very long, skinny, q-tip like swabs that I was able to push through the holes to remove a bit more.
> 
> I then threaded a long, skinny needle with thick thread and pushed that through the bean's top hole and then out the bottom hole. I then fed the threaded needle through a loop of the white satin cord. I then pushed just the needle and thread back up the bottom hole, and through the top one. As the thread was still fed through the satin cord below, I then pulled the rest of the thread through, which pulled the looped satin cord up through both holes, as well.
> 
> At that point I had the satin cord on the bean, with a big loop coming out the top, and the cord’s two ends hanging out the bottom of the bean. I then tied a knot at the top of the bean leaving about 24” of cord (just long enough to allow me to slip it over my head). Then I tied the knot at the bottom of the bean, trimmed the excess cord, and used a bit of “Fray Check” on the ends of the cord to seal any loose threads.
> 
> A bit hard to describe, but hopefully all above and pics below are helpful!
> 
> 
> For size reference, pic shows the big needle I used, my new Bean, and the large Starfish.
> 
> View attachment 5082891
> 
> 
> Quick modelling pic. I think this could be worn longer, too.
> 
> View attachment 5082892


This looks great! Thanks for posting it next to the starfish.  It's a substantial size too.  Your instructions were perfect.  I'd probably mess it up with the threading though.  I'm not creative though like you and @MatAllston

By the way, I was googling this keychain and I found the photo below.  It looks like the same size as the keychain bean, but the person is wearing it sideways.  Just wanted to share. 

P.S.  If you are not afraid to wear the large bean as a long necklace, you can certainly rock the large bottle pendant!


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great! Thanks for posting it next to the starfish.  It's a substantial size too.  Your instructions were perfect.  I'd probably mess it up with the threading though.  I'm not creative not you and @MatAllston
> 
> By the way, I was googling this keychain and I found the photo below.  It looks like the same size as the keychain bean, but the person is wearing it sideways.  Just wanted to share.
> 
> P.S.  If you are not afraid to wear the large bean as a long necklace, you can certainly rock the large bottle pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5083186



Thanks for sharing the pic, this lacquered version is nice too.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great! Thanks for posting it next to the starfish.  It's a substantial size too.  Your instructions were perfect.  I'd probably mess it up with the threading though.  I'm not creative though like you and @MatAllston
> 
> By the way, I was googling this keychain and I found the photo below.  It looks like the same size as the keychain bean, but the person is wearing it sideways.  Just wanted to share.
> 
> P.S.  If you are not afraid to wear the large bean as a long necklace, you can certainly rock the large bottle pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5083186


She has some amazing pieces too! ^^


----------



## Love Of My Life

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya mentioned the upcoming Netflix program, Halston. It begins Friday, and they currently have a few clips up. I'm sure I saw a few Peretti Beans flash by as I watched the longer (second) one. Looking forward to seeing which of her pieces they feature!
> 
> If you scroll to the very bottom of the link you'll see the clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Halston | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> His name built an empire. His style defined an era. American fashion designer Halston skyrockets to fame before his life starts to spin out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com



There were several pieces featured in the first few episodes & they were just what I
expected.. 
I don't want to be a spoiler.. but to be continued


----------



## BigAkoya

This is the best of all threads.  This is the worst of all threads.
This is the best of all threads... because I love how everyone here has been sharing their Peretti pieces and creative ways to wear them.  So inspiring to see your beautiful pieces! 

This the worst of all threads... because this thread is so enabling!  I thought I was finished with my Peretti pieces.
But nope, from this thread...starfishes came into my life, then silk cords, then gumball rings in different stones.

Well, I caved again and had to buy something black to go with my starfish on a black silk cord.
I decided to get the large cabachon ring in black jade.  It just arrived today.  Here is a photo next to my beloved starfish.

Love this thread!  Thank you all for inspiring and sharing your beautiful pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

Love Of My Life said:


> There were several pieces featured in the first few episodes & they were just what I
> expected..
> I don't want to be a spoiler.. but to be continued


I am prepared for tomorrow!  I am going to order food delivery and binge-watch!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## etoile de mer

MatAllston said:


> Love it on you!!! I’m so happy I have inspired you to do this. It looks amazing on you! This large beam is a great value too.



Thank you!  I agree, this bean is a relative bargain, and so fun. 



MatAllston said:


> Mine is actually longer but for the modeling pic I took, I tied a knot at the back to shorten the necklace.



Was wondering! I really love it as you showed it worn shorter, so chic.  That length is my goal, I think...already pondering modifications to my cord!


----------



## etoile de mer

A1aGypsy said:


> fantastic!!! It looks amazing.



Many thanks, my fellow fan of tinkering!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great! Thanks for posting it next to the starfish.  It's a substantial size too.  Your instructions were perfect.  I'd probably mess it up with the threading though.  I'm not creative though like you and @MatAllston
> 
> By the way, I was googling this keychain and I found the photo below.  It looks like the same size as the keychain bean, but the person is wearing it sideways.  Just wanted to share.
> 
> P.S.  If you are not afraid to wear the large bean as a long necklace, you can certainly rock the large bottle pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5083186



Thanks so much! I didn't even know I needed a Bean before this thread! I think you're very creative in how you select and pair your pieces.  You have a beautiful, thoughtfully chosen collection.

Interesting to see it sideways, I did ponder that! I think one of my bead chains would slip through easily, could be another fun way to wear. 

Regarding a bottle...I wish there was size between the medium and the large, and on the 34" chain!  I have to decide if the large would feel overwhelming to me. Do you find yours to be heavy?


----------



## etoile de mer

Love Of My Life said:


> There were several pieces featured in the first few episodes & they were just what I
> expected..
> I don't want to be a spoiler.. but to be continued



Fun!  Look forward to watching an episode tonight!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> This is the best of all threads.  This is the worst of all threads.
> This is the best of all threads... because I love how everyone here has been sharing their Peretti pieces and creative ways to wear them.  So inspiring to see your beautiful pieces!
> 
> This the worst of all threads... because this thread is so enabling!  I thought I was finished with my Peretti pieces.
> But nope, from this thread...starfishes came into my life, then silk cords, then gumball rings in different stones.
> 
> Well, I caved again and had to buy something black to go with my starfish on a black silk cord.
> I decided to get the large cabachon ring in black jade.  It just arrived today.  Here is a photo next to my beloved starfish.
> 
> Love this thread!  Thank you all for inspiring and sharing your beautiful pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5083969



Those look beautiful together!!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> This is the best of all threads.  This is the worst of all threads.
> This is the best of all threads... because I love how everyone here has been sharing their Peretti pieces and creative ways to wear them.  So inspiring to see your beautiful pieces!
> 
> This the worst of all threads... because this thread is so enabling!  I thought I was finished with my Peretti pieces.
> But nope, from this thread...starfishes came into my life, then silk cords, then gumball rings in different stones.
> 
> Well, I caved again and had to buy something black to go with my starfish on a black silk cord.
> I decided to get the large cabachon ring in black jade.  It just arrived today.  Here is a photo next to my beloved starfish.
> 
> Love this thread!  Thank you all for inspiring and sharing your beautiful pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5083969


Yay!  Congratulations!  You have the most beautiful Peretti silver collection.  Your pieces are so precisely chosen.


----------



## limom

This came on my feed.
Margaux Hemingway was so of the period.
Wearing Elsa open heart here


----------



## skyqueen

Interesting! Peretti was a muse, too. 









						‘Halston’ highlights his iconic bond with Liza — and other daring muses
					

Minnelli wasn’t the only unconventional beauty who inspired and hung out with Halston. The designer had an entire coterie of fabulous friends who traveled everywhere with him, always in his origina…




					nypost.com


----------



## limom

I fell into a rabbit hole. The beans


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Interesting! Peretti was a muse, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Halston’ highlights his iconic bond with Liza — and other daring muses
> 
> 
> Minnelli wasn’t the only unconventional beauty who inspired and hung out with Halston. The designer had an entire coterie of fabulous friends who traveled everywhere with him, always in his origina…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



How is the Halston Series?


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya mentioned the upcoming Netflix program, Halston. It begins Friday, and they currently have a few clips up. I'm sure I saw a few Peretti Beans flash by as I watched the longer (second) one. Looking forward to seeing which of her pieces they feature!
> 
> If you scroll to the very bottom of the link you'll see the clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Halston | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> His name built an empire. His style defined an era. American fashion designer Halston skyrockets to fame before his life starts to spin out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com



I just watched an _amazing_ documentary on H (YT) from 2019 and interviewing EP:  . Coincidentally, for the first time, I saw this series is coming out through a newspaper article. 

I'm so pleased the wonderful work of H and Elsa are having another moment in the spotlight.


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> Delivery Today!
> 
> View attachment 5082227
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by @A1aGypsy's recent purchase, and @MatAllston's brilliant conversion of the same item, I decided I needed a Bean! I was so excited to get going on my project that I forgot to take a before pic! Here’s the Tiffany photo of the Bean Key Ring.
> 
> View attachment 5082228
> 
> 
> 
> No going back now, leather cord removed!
> 
> View attachment 5082229
> 
> 
> 
> I used white satin cord to convert it to a necklace. Happily it turned out just as I hoped. I love my new Bean pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5082230





 Mod shot looks FAB!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much! I didn't even know I needed a Bean before this thread! I think you're very creative in how you select and pair your pieces.  You have a beautiful, thoughtfully chosen collection.
> 
> Interesting to see it sideways, I did ponder that! I think one of my bead chains would slip through easily, could be another fun way to wear.
> 
> Regarding a bottle...I wish there was size between the medium and the large, and on the 34" chain!  I have to decide if the large would feel overwhelming to me. Do you find yours to be heavy?


Yes, the large bottle has weight, and I notice it when wearing it.  But it's not super heavy that I can't wear it all day.  The medium bottle is perfect to go with everything.  The medium was my first bottle.  It very light. 

I had tried on the large bottle earlier and thought, no way, it's gigantic, so I dismissed it.  
But one day, I went upstairs to the jewelry repair floor (to pick up my engagement ring which I cracked the platinum prongs... go figure... you can crack platinum? ). The receptionist was wearing a bottle necklace, and the size looked amazing on her. It really popped. I asked her what size it was, and she said large. Back downstairs I go to get one.  

I will say though the large has weight to it.  If I could only have one bottle necklace, it would be the medium.  The medium is quite a good size, and because it is a solid piece, it looks bold.  My bottle necklaces are still at Tiffany getting the "premium $35 polishing" (vs. the free polishing), whatever that means.     When they come back, I will take a photo of the medium next to the starfish we both have so you can see the difference.  I think you will really enjoy the bottle necklace.  It's so iconic.


----------



## papertiger

skyqueen said:


> Interesting! Peretti was a muse, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Halston’ highlights his iconic bond with Liza — and other daring muses
> 
> 
> Minnelli wasn’t the only unconventional beauty who inspired and hung out with Halston. The designer had an entire coterie of fabulous friends who traveled everywhere with him, always in his origina…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



She was more than his muse and we have him to thank for her working with Tif. Her work was substantially influential on him, those belts designed for Halston way before Tiffany sold them, his iconic perfume bottle her creation, and it was H that took her to Tiffany and set-up what turned into a lifelong relationship. I am shocked at the article's language using the word "trinkets"


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> I just watched an _amazing_ documentary on H (YT) from 2019 and interviewing EP:  . Coincidentally, for the first time, I saw this series is coming out through a newspaper article.
> 
> I'm so pleased the wonderful work of H and Elsa are having another moment in the spotlight.



Wow!  Thank you so much for sharing this!  It was fantastic... people coming to life! 

This is a bit off topic, but if you like fashion (I loveee fashion), this is great book to read.  It's the same era as Halston. I really enjoyed this book, a great summer time read. 

Thank you so much for posting the video!  Loved it! 

The Battle of Versailles: The Night American Fashion Stumbled into the Spotlight and Made History (FLATIRON BOOKS): Givhan, Robin: 9781250062321: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## limom

Halston versus Yves. I can see why he never recovered. 



papertiger said:


> She was more than his muse and we have him to thank for her working with Tif. Her work was substantially influential on him, those belts designed for Halston way before Tiffany sold them, his iconic perfume bottle her creation, and it was H that took her to Tiffany and set-up what turned into a lifelong relationship. I am shocked at the article's language using the word "trinkets"


This is a tabloids with bias galore.
H was generous to a fault. Sad that he lost it all. Even his name.

Elsa starts at 52 in the doc.


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> I fell into a rabbit hole. The beans



More beans!  Love this photo!  I like her earrings too... are they jumbo teardrops?  I can't seem to find them online.  
Thanks for finding this photo... very inspirational! 

Note to Myself:  "Must resist the beans, necklace not for you , you'll mess up making the necklace anyway".


----------



## Brennamom

Check out the belt on Liza at the very end..








						How to Get the Halston Look: A Shopping Guide to the Glam Life
					

Inspired by Netflix’s Halston miniseries (and the fashion designer himself), here is everything you need to live that Ultrasuede lifestyle.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti also had a unique & special relationship with the designer Ralph Rucci
who goes into detail on his Instagram account & provides great insight into her persona
Rucci dedicated his 2019-2020 couture show at The Ritz Hotel to his friend & muse, Elsa
She was fiery but what a gal!!


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> This came on my feed.
> Margaux Hemingway was so of the period.
> Wearing Elsa open heart here




Sadly, I'm unable to see what you posted. Possibly links to Instagram? I think without an account I'm unable to view...


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> I just watched an _amazing_ documentary on H (YT) from 2019 and interviewing EP:  . Coincidentally, for the first time, I saw this series is coming out through a newspaper article.
> 
> I'm so pleased the wonderful work of H and Elsa are having another moment in the spotlight.




papertiger, thanks so much for sharing this! So interesting, loved it. And really fun to see the images of his dress patterns, wow!!


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Mod shot looks FAB!



Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the large bottle has weight, and I notice it when wearing it.  But it's not super heavy that I can't wear it all day.  The medium bottle is perfect to go with everything.  The medium was my first bottle.  It very light.
> 
> I had tried on the large bottle earlier and thought, no way, it's gigantic, so I dismissed it.
> But one day, I went upstairs to the jewelry repair floor (to pick up my engagement ring which I cracked the platinum prongs... go figure... you can crack platinum? ). The receptionist was wearing a bottle necklace, and the size looked amazing on her. It really popped. I asked her what size it was, and she said large. Back downstairs I go to get one.
> 
> I will say though the large has weight to it.  If I could only have one bottle necklace, it would be the medium.  The medium is quite a good size, and because it is a solid piece, it looks bold.  My bottle necklaces are still at Tiffany getting the "premium $35 polishing" (vs. the free polishing), whatever that means.     When they come back, I will take a photo of the medium next to the starfish we both have so you can see the difference.  I think you will really enjoy the bottle necklace.  It's so iconic.



So helpful to hear your thoughts!  I'm wondering if they'd lengthen the medium's chain for me. Can you imagine liking the medium worn longer, so it would hang where the large does? I'm 5'-5" and tend to prefer wearing longer or shorter necklaces, versus in-between.


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> Sadly, I'm unable to see what you posted. Possibly links to Instagram? I think without an account I'm unable to view...


Here is a screen shot for you


----------



## limom

BigAkoya said:


> More beans!  Love this photo!  I like her earrings too... are they jumbo teardrops?  I can't seem to find them online.
> Thanks for finding this photo... very inspirational!
> 
> Note to Myself:  "Must resist the beans, necklace not for you , you'll mess up making the necklace anyway".


Tear drop earrings with bean worn as a choker.
I had forgotten about Margaux, she was such a great model/actress.


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Here is a screen shot for you
> View attachment 5084664



Thanks, so nice of you!


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> I just watched an _amazing_ documentary on H (YT) from 2019 and interviewing EP:  . Coincidentally, for the first time, I saw this series is coming out through a newspaper article.
> 
> I'm so pleased the wonderful work of H and Elsa are having another moment in the spotlight.



@MatAllston @etoile de mer @A1aGypsy If you watch this documentary... wow... there is a person wearing your jumbo silver bean keychain sideways, like a short necklace.  It's the same jumbo size and looks really cool!


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> She was more than his muse and we have him to thank for her working with Tif. Her work was substantially influential on him, those belts designed for Halston way before Tiffany sold them, his iconic perfume bottle her creation, and it was H that took her to Tiffany and set-up what turned into a lifelong relationship. I am shocked at the article's language using the word "trinkets"


You are so right!  I did not realize until much later that Elsa designed the Halston bottle and those belts. 
In the movie, the models wear those belts with many outfits.  It looks so chic.  I also saw a silver heart crossbody bag.  So many pieces! 

Thank you for posting this documentary... I really enjoyed it.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> How is the Halston Series?


I just binge-watched and loved it. When I lived in Manhattan I went to Studio 54 several times. Everytime I went there I saw Halston.
There was a catwalk above the dance floor and Halston would stand and checkout the the dancers/patrons. Very elegent...always in a turtleneck, sports jacket and gorgeous slacks, usually monotone. He actually made smoking look cool! I didn't know, although suspected, about all the drug/sex shenanigans going on in the back VIP rooms...nobody invited me 
Over 40 years ago but I still have wonderful memories.....


papertiger said:


> She was more than his muse and we have him to thank for her working with Tif. Her work was substantially influential on him, those belts designed for Halston way before Tiffany sold them, his iconic perfume bottle her creation, and it was H that took her to Tiffany and set-up what turned into a lifelong relationship. I am shocked at the article's language using the word "trinkets"


Who knows what's fact/fiction but I didn't realize he had a falling out with Peretti. He introduced her to Tiffany but she made herself an icon!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I just binge-watched and loved it. When I lived in Manhattan I went to Studio 54 several times. Everytime I went there I saw Halston.
> There was a catwalk above the dance floor and Halston would stand and checkout the the dancers/patrons. Very elegent...always in a turtleneck, sports jacket and gorgeous slacks, usually monotone. He actually made smoking look cool! I didn't know, although suspected, about all the drug/sex shenanigans going on in the back VIP rooms...nobody invited me
> Over 40 years ago but I still have wonderful memories.....
> 
> Who knows what's fact/fiction but I didn't realize he had a falling out with Peretti. He introduced her to Tiffany but she made herself an icon!


By the time, I got to NYC, the studio was closed. I was a limelight/tunnel girl
Prior, I partied elsewhere
Same shenanigans, 
Halston had issues with everybody. He basically died completely alone and broke.
I give him a break, those were horrific times. Aids was no joke.
Interestingly, his townhouse is now owned by Tom Ford who imo has a very similar esthetic..
As far as Peretti, her designs are timeless.
It seems like she was in love with him thus the fallout.
At the end, she is still, the most influential and financially successful woman jewelry designer. (For now)


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> @MatAllston @etoile de mer @A1aGypsy If you watch this documentary... wow... there is a person wearing your jumbo silver bean keychain sideways, like a short necklace.  It's the same jumbo size and looks really cool!



Thank you, I plan to watch it then.


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> By the time, I got to NYC, the studio was closed. I was a limelight/tunnel girl
> Prior, I partied elsewhere
> Same shenanigans,
> Halston had issues with everybody. He basically died completely alone and broke.
> I give him a break, those were horrific times. Aids was no joke.
> Interestingly, his townhouse is now owned by Tom Ford who imo has a very similar esthetic..
> As far as Peretti, her designs are timeless.
> It seems like she was in love with him thus the fallout.
> At the end, she is still, the most influential and financially successful woman jewelry designer. (For now)



Tom Ford is soooo influenced by Halston, so true


----------



## etoile de mer

Regarding the Halston set design, excerpt below is from an Architectural Digest article. It notes Tiffany loaned Peretti designed items for use on set.

“That penchant for minimalism is most evident in Halston’s awe-inspiring four-story Brutalist-style town house, designed by Paul Rudolph. The Upper East Side home gets the Halston white, black, and grey treatment, with an iconic free-floating staircase, sunken living room, and fireplace frequented by the likes of Andy Warhol, Truman Capote, Bianca Jagger, and Liza Minnelli. Known as the Halston House, the home was later purchased by designer Tom Ford. Since Ford’s home was unavailable for filming, the location team found the perfect house with all the right bones in Brooklyn’s Red Hook. For the sunken living room, Hale slipcovered the Olympic Tower pieces and added a marble six-foot-square coffee table. In a case of life imitating art, Tiffany and Co. loaned $40,000 worth of home accessories from the collection of the late Elsa Peretti (former Halston muse, model, and pal) for the town house and Olympic Tower interiors.”









						The Heady, Hazy, Hedonistic Days of Halston Get the Ryan Murphy Treatment
					

A new Netflix limited series offers a nostalgic look at the life of the legendary fashion designer




					www.architecturaldigest.com
				




And for fans of architecture, diverging a bit from Peretti for a moment, more info in link below about his home. One of the articles I previously read mentioned Halston’s guests often falling down the sculptural staircase!









						1966.05 Hirsch Residence — Paul Rudolph Heritage Foundation
					






					www.paulrudolphheritagefoundation.org


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Regarding the Halston set design, excerpt below is from an Architectural Digest article. It notes Tiffany loaned Peretti designed items for use on set.
> 
> “That penchant for minimalism is most evident in Halston’s awe-inspiring four-story Brutalist-style town house, designed by Paul Rudolph. The Upper East Side home gets the Halston white, black, and grey treatment, with an iconic free-floating staircase, sunken living room, and fireplace frequented by the likes of Andy Warhol, Truman Capote, Bianca Jagger, and Liza Minnelli. Known as the Halston House, the home was later purchased by designer Tom Ford. Since Ford’s home was unavailable for filming, the location team found the perfect house with all the right bones in Brooklyn’s Red Hook. For the sunken living room, Hale slipcovered the Olympic Tower pieces and added a marble six-foot-square coffee table. In a case of life imitating art, Tiffany and Co. loaned $40,000 worth of home accessories from the collection of the late Elsa Peretti (former Halston muse, model, and pal) for the town house and Olympic Tower interiors.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heady, Hazy, Hedonistic Days of Halston Get the Ryan Murphy Treatment
> 
> 
> A new Netflix limited series offers a nostalgic look at the life of the legendary fashion designer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architecturaldigest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for fans of architecture, diverging a bit from Peretti for a moment, more info in link below about his home. One of the articles I previously read mentioned Halston’s guests often falling down the sculptural staircase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1966.05 Hirsch Residence — Paul Rudolph Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paulrudolphheritagefoundation.org


Thank you for sharing all of this.  I don’t have Netflix but am enjoying reading all the information about the documentary.


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for sharing all of this.  I don’t have Netflix but am enjoying reading all the information about the documentary.



Happy to share!  As you're unable to see the Netflix series (more a dramatization), the documentary that @papertiger posted about on the previous page was very interesting! See post #512, it's available for viewing on YouTube and is nearly 2 hrs. Netflix has a tendency to munge the facts, still fun to watch, but I also enjoyed this documentary of his life. Has many interviews with those who knew him.


----------



## BigAkoya

I binged-watched this afternoon and loved it.  Although I must say, Victor Hugo is super annoying.

My jewelry take away from watching the Netflix series...
- I loved the episode about the bottle necklace.  That is so iconic.
- I saw the bone cuff many times, the large one as well as the classic size one.
- Red... wow... so much red!  I need my red doughnut bangle!  I would bet it is the same shade of "Halston red".

@MatAllston @etoile de mer @A1aGypsy
I flipped through the documentary and found the big silver bean necklace for you so you guys would not have to dig through it. The person is wearing it on a short silver chain... so cool! I took a screen shot showing the time in the documentary (see below).

Also, the second photo is stunning to me... it is Halston's niece wearing a huge round disc pendant and I think matching round disc earrings with black and red.  I was actually planning on me wearing my large bottle necklace with the red doughnut bangle!  Yup... the red doughnut bangle that I cannot find!  

I hope you enjoy these images.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I binged-watched this afternoon and loved it.  Although I must say, Victor Hugo is super annoying.
> 
> My jewelry take away from watching the Netflix series...
> - I loved the episode about the bottle necklace.  That is so iconic.
> - I saw the bone cuff many times, the large one as well as the classic size one.
> - Red... wow... so much red!  I need my red doughnut bangle!  I would bet it is the same shade of "Halston red".
> 
> @MatAllston @etoile de mer @A1aGypsy
> I flipped through the documentary and found the big silver bean necklace for you so you guys would not have to dig through it. The person is wearing it on a short silver chain... so cool! I took a screen shot showing the time in the documentary (see below).
> 
> Also, the second photo is stunning to me... it is Halston's niece wearing a huge round disc pendant and I think matching round disc earrings with black and red.  I was actually planning on me wearing my large bottle necklace with the red doughnut bangle!  Yup... the red doughnut bangle that I cannot find!
> 
> I hope you enjoy these images.
> 
> View attachment 5085439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085440



Fun, thanks for sharing! I watched the documentary yesterday while doing chores, so missed seeing the Bean! But I did see his niece's large disc, was also admiring!  Still no luck with the red bangle? The Fifth Ave store used to have personal shoppers. Not sure if they still have, but if so maybe one could help?

I'm going to route you back to a previous post... 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...favorite-pieces.1040964/page-35#post-34535958


----------



## A1aGypsy

@BigAkoya thank you! I am just obsessed with the giant bean. She wears it beautifully.


----------



## MatAllston

@BigAkoya thanks for the screen shots, I watched it this afternoon and I missed the bean. It looks so nice. I love seeing all the cuffs in the documentary.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> So helpful to hear your thoughts!  I'm wondering if they'd lengthen the medium's chain for me. Can you imagine liking the medium worn longer, so it would hang where the large does? I'm 5'-5" and tend to prefer wearing longer or shorter necklaces, versus in-between.


Thanks for taking me back here... I missed this one!
I do not think Tiffany will lengthen it, but you could get an extender, and add a few inches.  I think that would work.  If you wanted to keep it pure Tiffany,  for sure I know you can purchase a 16" silver chain (so you get the Tiffany tag on the chain), then have Tiffany shorten it to whatever length you want  Tiffany might even have a 7" thin braclet length (this I am not sure).  I don't think Tiffany sells extenders, and if they did, probably not for silver.

I want to add... when I purchased my Chinese Takeout Pill Box and wanted to put it on a chain, I asked for the Peretti chain as I liked how dainty it was.  The SA said the "Peretti" chains (whatever that means) are limited only to Peretti pieces, but there are similar Tiffany chains in different widths.   I purchased a "Tiffany" chain and I cannot really see the difference.  Let me repost this photo of all the chains so you can compare.  You can see the chain on the Chinese Takeout Pill Box.  It's really close to the Peretti one.

Or, you can just probably buy a silver extender chain from your local jeweler if you don't mind using a non-Tiffany piece.  And yes, for you, I think a 32" chain would look great as with the bottle, it would drop about 34"  Truth be  told, even for me, my perfect long necklace length is 38".  I am short, 5' 2", 108lbs, and even as short as I am, I prefer long chains.  It just seems to swing better. But for this bottle, the medium at 28” is the size I get the most comments on.  Weird. So I suppose sometimes too long and it gets lost.  Who knows.

I do not think the 28" medium bottle will be too short on you, but I do think may be on the edge and you will need to try it on.  Depending on your build and how big your boobies are, it may end up in that "no man's land" torso area, right below the boobies which to me, is not a good look... like it's falling off a cliff if that makes sense.     But of course, some ladies like that, so it's preference.  Your size from what I can tell will look fine.

Tiffany online has free shipping and returns.  I would suggest maybe ordering both the medium and large and see how you like it.  I love the large, but as I mentioned earlier, if I could only have one to wear always, it would be the medium.  That size works with everything and is very striking.  Like in the movie... did you see how small that bottle was and how "short" Elsa and the models wore it and how everyone loved it?  Looks great.  If I had to guess, I would think that length in the movie was 24".

Here is the photo with the different chains... the Peretti chains and the Tiffany chain. You can see the Tiffany chain does not have the Peretti tag on it and the loops might be a tiny tiny bit smaller.
Hope this helps.

UPDATE:  You will need to extend both sides to keep it balanced, as the pendant does not move.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Fun, thanks for sharing! I watched the documentary yesterday while doing chores, so missed seeing the Bean! But I did see his niece's large disc, was also admiring!  Still no luck with the red bangle? The Fifth Ave store used to have personal shoppers. Not sure if they still have, but if so maybe one could help?
> 
> I'm going to route you back to a previous post...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...favorite-pieces.1040964/page-35#post-34535958


No red doughnut bangle yet, but as it turns out, my old SA texted me back.  He told me he was sick (he is better now), but he is no longer at Tiffany. He then told me he would have his Director of Sales reach out to me to help me out.  She did, and that's who I ordered the black jade cabachon ring from (not the newbie SA).  I also told her I really wanted the red doughnut bangle in a size small.  She got back to me after researching and told me the red doughnut is still in production.  It is not showig as officially "discontinued".  She says inventory on Peretti pieces is very low now and production has been slow.  She told me she does think it will come back in a size small, but it may take a while.  I told her no rush, and that I definitely wanted the red one in size small.  I decided on size small because I remember when I first tried it on man years ago, it was a small and was fine.  My silver one is a small too.  If they do come back in production and the medium also happens to be available, I will order both and pick one.  But I did not want to be a hog and order both sizes knowing how hard they are to get.  

Of course after watching the Halston shows... I really want this red bangle!


----------



## BigAkoya

Look what I found... an original giant bean necklace from 1974!
Now I am thinking... I might want to get this giant bean keychain and do it sideways like this necklace, but use  30" chain.

For you ladies who made your necklace, will a silver chain fit through the holes?  I guess I could also put it sideways on a black silk cord and it would look good as well. Also, is your bean this skinny and flat (see the side views).  Your giant beans look fatter, more plump, and more three dimensional which I like better.  I would love to hear your thoughts since you have this super awesome giant bean!

ELSA PERETTI c.1974 Tiffany and Co. Large Sterling Silver "Bean" Necklace RARE For Sale at 1stDibs


----------



## MatAllston

@BigAkoya my bean is a tad fatter. The Tiffany silver chain will not fit through, you need a silver chain with a tiny ring at one end. You can wear it sideways with a silk cord but make sure you get a thick one so the bean stays snugged.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for taking me back here... I missed this one!
> I do not think Tiffany will lengthen it, but you could get an extender, and add a few inches.  I think that would work.  If you wanted to keep it pure Tiffany,  for sure I know you can purchase a 16" silver chain (so you get the Tiffany tag on the chain), then have Tiffany shorten it to whatever length you want  Tiffany might even have a 7" thin braclet length (this I am not sure).  I don't think Tiffany sells extenders, and if they did, probably not for silver.
> 
> I want to add... when I purchased my Chinese Takeout Pill Box and wanted to put it on a chain, I asked for the Peretti chain as I liked how dainty it was.  The SA said the "Peretti" chains (whatever that means) are limited only to Peretti pieces, but there are similar Tiffany chains in different widths.   I purchased a "Tiffany" chain and I cannot really see the difference.  Let me repost this photo of all the chains so you can compare.  You can see the chain on the Chinese Takeout Pill Box.  It's really close to the Peretti one.
> 
> Or, you can just probably buy a silver extender chain from your local jeweler if you don't mind using a non-Tiffany piece.  And yes, for you, I think a 32" chain would look great as with the bottle, it would drop about 34"  Truth be  told, even for me, my perfect long necklace length is 38".  I am short, 5' 2", 108lbs, and even as short as I am, I prefer long chains.  It just seems to swing better. But for this bottle, the medium at 28” is the size I get the most comments on.  Weird. So I suppose sometimes too long and it gets lost.  Who knows.
> 
> I do not think the 28" medium bottle will be too short on you, but I do think may be on the edge and you will need to try it on.  Depending on your build and how big your boobies are, it may end up in that "no man's land" torso area, right below the boobies which to me, is not a good look... like it's falling off a cliff if that makes sense.     But of course, some ladies like that, so it's preference.  Your size from what I can tell will look fine.
> 
> Tiffany online has free shipping and returns.  I would suggest maybe ordering both the medium and large and see how you like it.  I love the large, but as I mentioned earlier, if I could only have one to wear always, it would be the medium.  That size works with everything and is very striking.  Like in the movie... did you see how small that bottle was and how "short" Elsa and the models wore it and how everyone loved it?  Looks great.  If I had to guess, I would think that length in the movie was 24".
> 
> Here is the photo with the different chains... the Peretti chains and the Tiffany chain. You can see the Tiffany chain does not have the Peretti tag on it and the loops might be a tiny tiny bit smaller.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> UPDATE:  You will need to extend both sides to keep it balanced, as the pendant does not move.
> 
> View attachment 5085491
> View attachment 5085492



Thanks so much!  I was thinking the same, that they might not lengthen, and that an extender might be an easy solution. I looked a bit, and there are sterling silver options available on Etsy. That may be the best path, as then I could wear at either length. But, I think for me, unaltered it might land in the "no man's land"!  And, as much as I love the large on others, I'm thinking it will feel too big on me.

It seems there were many more versions of the bottle pendant offered in the past? So, I'm wondering if they might start offering more choices... We're watching episode 3 of Halston tonight, maybe it's the episode that the bottles are featured. I look forward to seeing them wear as you describe.

Thanks for re-posting your pics! Will ponder a bit more.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> No red doughnut bangle yet, but as it turns out, my old SA texted me back.  He told me he was sick (he is better now), but he is no longer at Tiffany. He then told me he would have his Director of Sales reach out to me to help me out.  She did, and that's who I ordered the black jade cabachon ring from (not the newbie SA).  I also told her I really wanted the red doughnut bangle in a size small.  She got back to me after researching and told me the red doughnut is still in production.  It is not showig as officially "discontinued".  She says inventory on Peretti pieces is very low now and production has been slow.  She told me she does think it will come back in a size small, but it may take a while.  I told her no rush, and that I definitely wanted the red one in size small.  I decided on size small because I remember when I first tried it on man years ago, it was a small and was fine.  My silver one is a small too.  If they do come back in production and the medium also happens to be available, I will order both and pick one.  But I did not want to be a hog and order both sizes knowing how hard they are to get.
> 
> Of course after watching the Halston shows... I really want this red bangle!



So nice of your previous SA! Glad you were connected with someone who could help. Fun that one will likely come your way!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Look what I found... an original giant bean necklace from 1974!
> Now I am thinking... I might want to get this giant bean keychain and do it sideways like this necklace, but use  30" chain.
> 
> For you ladies who made your necklace, will a silver chain fit through the holes?  I guess I could also put it sideways on a black silk cord and it would look good as well. Also, is your bean this skinny and flat (see the side views).  Your giant beans look fatter, more plump, and more three dimensional which I like better.  I would love to hear your thoughts since you have this super awesome giant bean!
> 
> ELSA PERETTI c.1974 Tiffany and Co. Large Sterling Silver "Bean" Necklace RARE For Sale at 1stDibs



It seems you need a Bean Key Ring! I may try wearing mine short and sideways, too.  I didn't try feeding a chain through before I assembled mine with the cord, so I'm glad @MatAllston was able to answer regarding that, as well as comparing the plumpness! I think it would look nice on the black cord, but it's so very lightweight, not sure how well it would hang worn long.

That's a  crazy price for a silver necklace (vintage or not)!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much!  I was thinking the same, that they might not lengthen, and that an extender might be an easy solution. I looked a bit, and there are sterling silver options available on Etsy. That may be the best path, as then I could wear at either length. But, I think for me, unaltered it might land in the "no man's land"!  And, as much as I love the large on others, I'm thinking it will feel too big on me.
> 
> It seems there were many more versions of the bottle pendant offered in the past? So, I'm wondering if they might start offering more choices... We're watching episode 3 of Halston tonight, maybe it's the episode that the bottles are featured. I look forward to seeing them wear as you describe.
> 
> Thanks for re-posting your pics! Will ponder a bit more.


I think it’s episode 3, maybe 4.  It’s the opening scene.  The bottle necklace Elsa wears is actually today called the jug.  But notice how short it hangs.  Another way to look at it is the shorter length is more sensual as it draws the eye up (see in the movie on the model and Elsa).  The 28” might work for you. 
Idea... you could order the extenders on Etsy and the two sizes of the bottle.  Then try it with and without the extender to see what you like.  I think you will love the medium.  It’s effortless to wear.  If you hate both, free return shipping!


----------



## BigAkoya

@etoile de mer 
Here are two photos. The first is the jade jug with a 26” chain.  See how the length is more sensual.  The second photo is the large bottle with a 32” chain.  See how the length is more chic, but more as a piece of jewelry.  Thinking now, I think the 28” will look fabulous on you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## highestangels

I am sorry to post here but I don’t know what else to do to find someone that would be able to authenticate a necklace I have been eyeing from a seller on Poshmark. Her name is pearladorned and the necklace/belt is a 30 inch beauty if it’s an authentic Tiffany piece. Someone please help me!


----------



## limom

In one of the episode, the small cuff is worn by a male character when they are at the Montauk house.
In the Olympic studio, Halston uses a ceramic heart box to keep his cochaine.
I forgot all about the box. Didn’t It come in silver too?


----------



## papertiger

Not sure if I like this thread after all, my Peretti wish-list gets longer by the day  .

Not only that, but things I never even responded to before are now looking good. 

I need to stop researching EP (and Halston) - I am beginning to love _everything_  .


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> In one of the episode, the small cuff is worn by a male character when they are at the Montauk house.
> In the Olympic studio, Halston uses a ceramic heart box to keep his cochaine.
> I forgot all about the box. Didn’t It come in silver too?


The ceramic heart box, at least the version I recall, was for powder for the Halston perfume line.  It had body powder and came with a puff.  I remember seeing the heart stuff with Halston perfume, and only many years later when I started to buy Peretti did I realize she designed all of this and sold similar pieces as part of her collection at Tiffany.

Update... found one!


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> In one of the episode, the small cuff is worn by a male character when they are at the Montauk house.
> In the Olympic studio, Halston uses a ceramic heart box to keep his cochaine.
> I forgot all about the box. Didn’t It come in silver too?


Your post made me go back to my childhood...
Thinking about it more... my mom had the ceramic heart with body powder which she then repurposed to store cotton balls.  But I also remember my mom had a little silver heart compact.  So that might be what you were thinking.  I am not sure what happened to my mom's pieces as I stopped seeing them as I got older.  But I am sure I saw a little silver heart compact which ironically, my mom stored tiny eye hooks. 

My mom recycled everything... I remember she re-used small baby food jars to store her buttons and sewing needles.  And she put all those little baby food jars inside a round Butter Cookie tin!  I think that's how I saw the silver heart compact.


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> Not sure if I like this thread after all, my Peretti wish-list gets longer by the day  .
> 
> Not only that, but things I never even responded to before are now looking good.
> 
> I need to stop researching EP (and Halston) - I am beginning to love _everything_  .


Me too!  I am falling in love with Elsa Peretti pieces all over again. I love this thread!  

I can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's pieces!  I hope everyone keeps sharing!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> The ceramic heart box, at least the version I recall, was for powder for the Halston perfume line.  It had body powder and came with a puff.  I remember seeing the heart stuff with Halston perfume, and only many years later when I started to buy Peretti did I realize she designed all of this and sold similar pieces as part of her collection at Tiffany.
> 
> Update... found one!
> 
> View attachment 5085694
> View attachment 5085695


So interesting


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I am falling in love with Elsa Peretti pieces all over again. I love this thread!
> 
> I can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's pieces!  I hope everyone keeps sharing!



Yeah, so much for being "done..." I do fear though, that with Halston, the available inventory will start to shrink. Start thinking outside the box, ladies!!
(PS: I _may_ have pulled the trigger on a red bangle I found by accident...)


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Yeah, so much for being "done..." I do fear though, that with Halston, the available inventory will start to shrink. Start thinking outside the box, ladies!!
> (PS: I _may_ have pulled the trigger on a red bangle I found by accident...)


Oh wow!  I hope you bought it!  I agree with you, the SA I spoke to at Tiffany said inventory on Peretti pieces was really low.  This was from Elsa's passing.  Add now this Netflix and bone cuffs, beans, bottle necklaces, and anything red is going to be super popular now!  

Please post photos of your red bangle!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## BigAkoya

A short article on Halston and Elsa Peretti.  In hindsight, it's probably good she left the NYC Studio 54 scene and did her own thing.  She was very business minded and became very successful. 

Red... I wonder who came up with it first.  Did Halston love all that red and then Elsa used it in her jewelry (e.g. the big red round disc, red heart, red doughnut bangle)?  Or did Elsa come up with that red and Halston then used it everywhere?  Hmm...  

Netflix’s ‘Halston’ Explores Elsa Peretti’s Rise And Friendship With Designer – JCK (jckonline.com)


----------



## highestangels

Sorry to bother everyone, I am wondering if anyone saw my request for help with a Tiffany necklace that's on Poshmark? If anyone could kindly direct me to the appropriate section I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> It seems you need a Bean Key Ring! I may try wearing mine short and sideways, too.  I didn't try feeding a chain through before I assembled mine with the cord, so I'm glad @MatAllston was able to answer regarding that, as well as comparing the plumpness! I think it would look nice on the black cord, but it's so very lightweight, not sure how well it would hang worn long.
> 
> That's a  crazy price for a silver necklace (vintage or not)!


I was trying to visualize this plump bean sideways, on a long cord.  And I actually don't think it would look as good as it would long, the way you guys did it.  I think it looks so cute on a short chain like in the documentary photo, but sideways on a long chain, it may look goofy.  And your comment that it's so light, it will probably hang wrong too.  What do you think about a sidways giant bean on a 32" cord?

I haven't ordered a giant bean yet because since I found this new SA... I want to decide what I want to do with it, and then maybe she will convert it for me.  Almost no chance, but who knows.


----------



## A1aGypsy

highestangels said:


> Sorry to bother everyone, I am wondering if anyone saw my request for help with a Tiffany necklace that's on Poshmark? If anyone could kindly direct me to the appropriate section I would really appreciate it. Thank you.



hey there, unfortunately, I don’t think anyone is authenticating jewellery right now. The authentication post was closed (but I don’t see any explanation for why) maybe not enough experts?


----------



## Brennamom

highestangels said:


> Sorry to bother everyone, I am wondering if anyone saw my request for help with a Tiffany necklace that's on Poshmark? If anyone could kindly direct me to the appropriate section I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


Honestly, I question everything on PM. Better to stick with more proven sites like TRR, Tradesy, etc.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Oh wow!  I hope you bought it!  I agree with you, the SA I spoke to at Tiffany said inventory on Peretti pieces was really low.  This was from Elsa's passing.  Add now this Netflix and bone cuffs, beans, bottle necklaces, and anything red is going to be super popular now!
> 
> Please post photos of your red bangle!  I can't wait to see it!


(Sheepish grin..) Yes, I got it. You’d be so disappointed in me if I hadn’t. And honestly, the price was so good I couldn’t not get it. There are a few out there at sites we’d trust so I’m excited. Especially after seeing Halston this AM. Def. pics when it gets here! Prob next week...


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> (Sheepish grin..) Yes, I got it. You’d be so disappointed in me if I hadn’t. And honestly, the price was so good I couldn’t not get it. There are a few out there at sites we’d trust so I’m excited. Especially after seeing Halston this AM. Def. pics when it gets here! Prob next week...


Oh... SO EXCITED!  Finally, a red doughnut bangle to get posted here in this thread!  
I cannot wait to see it!  I love the big fat doughnut bangle, and you have it in red!
I am so happy for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Well, y’all, I’m DONE! As everyone here, I’ve loved Elsa Peretti forever! This is a piece I’ve been entranced by for such a long time, and the thought of owning it never really crossed my mind. But, with her passing, like lots of you, I started looking at her pieces again, marveling at their greatness small and big. The Universe presented me with the opportunity and I took it. May I present, The Scorpion! I cannot think of anything else that I need/want for a very long time, May she RIP and I’m honored to have this in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078651


Did you notice Elsa was wearing this in the Netflix series?  I totally thought of you!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Did you notice Elsa was wearing this in the Netflix series?  I totally thought of you!


NO! I’ve only seen ep. 1 today (watching on days DD physically goes to school) but think I can sneak in at least 2 & 3 tomorrow... Can’t wait! Thanks for the head’s up!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I was trying to visualize this plump bean sideways, on a long cord.  And I actually don't think it would look as good as it would long, the way you guys did it.  I think it looks so cute on a short chain like in the documentary photo, but sideways on a long chain, it may look goofy.  And your comment that it's so light, it will probably hang wrong too.  What do you think about a sidways giant bean on a 32" cord?
> 
> I haven't ordered a giant bean yet because since I found this new SA... I want to decide what I want to do with it, and then maybe she will convert it for me.  Almost no chance, but who knows.



It could work long and sideways, just a matter of personal preference. I think I prefer it hanging vertically worn long. But if I were to wear it sideways, long, I'd buy a long ball chain like the one I have in a shorter length for my starfish. It would add some weight to the whole piece, which may help. And, the chain's clasp slips off one end, so just the 2mm balls need to slip through the holes. I checked as best I could (with mine currently having the white cord running through the holes), and seems would work. It wouldn't be a Tiffany chain, but it would add more weight, you could choose your length, and you wouldn't have the too-big jump ring issue to deal with.

Here's a link to the ball chain. It can be ordered in various lengths, I just chose 36" for you. 
DragonWeave 2mm Sterling Silver Ball Chain Necklace


----------



## MatAllston

@BigAkoya @etoile de mer I think the large bean would work sideway on a silver wire necklace too.


----------



## A1aGypsy

MatAllston said:


> @BigAkoya @etoile de mer I think the large bean would work sideway on a silver wire necklace too.



Oh I like that idea!


----------



## BigAkoya

Another great short article on the Halston Netflix series.  This article focuses more on Elsa and her jewelry. 
That belt is shown many times during the 5 episodes.  I have always loved that belt.  It's so cool!  But I am not cool enough to pull it off.  

Netflix’s ‘Halston’ Is a Hit. Now Let’s Have a Biopic on Elsa Peretti | National Jeweler


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Another great short article on the Halston Netflix series.  This article focuses more on Elsa and her jewelry.
> That belt is shown many times during the 5 episodes.  I have always loved that belt.  It's so cool!  But I am not cool enough to pull it off.
> 
> Netflix’s ‘Halston’ Is a Hit. Now Let’s Have a Biopic on Elsa Peretti | National Jeweler


HA! I was JUST going to share this. Maybe someday we will!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Another great short article on the Halston Netflix series.  This article focuses more on Elsa and her jewelry.
> That belt is shown many times during the 5 episodes.  I have always loved that belt.  It's so cool!  But I am not cool enough to pull it off.
> 
> Netflix’s ‘Halston’ Is a Hit. Now Let’s Have a Biopic on Elsa Peretti | National Jeweler



Thanks for sharing.  I'd love a real documentary about her (vs a dramatization). Tiffany should fund one about both Peretti and Schlumberger! I haven't gotten beyond episode 3 of Halston. Not that keen on watching him self destruct, but will finish at some point. All sad! I do wonder if Peretti was so savvy regarding her own licensing agreements because of what she saw happen with Halston.


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I'd love a real documentary about her (vs a dramatization). Tiffany should fund one about both Peretti and Schlumberger! I haven't gotten beyond episode 3 of Halston. Not that keen on watching him self destruct, but will finish at some point. All sad! I do wonder if Peretti was so savvy regarding her own licensing agreements because of what she saw happen with Halston.


I'm sure that was a very big part of it.


----------



## papertiger

BigAkoya said:


> Another great short article on the Halston Netflix series.  *This article focuses more on Elsa and her jewelry.
> That belt is shown many times during the 5 episodes.  I have always loved that belt.  It's so cool! * But I am not cool enough to pull it off.
> 
> Netflix’s ‘Halston’ Is a Hit. Now Let’s Have a Biopic on Elsa Peretti | National Jeweler








						Bottega Veneta® Women's Horsebit in Ice Cream. Shop online now.
					

Bottega Veneta® women's horsebit in ice cream. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				




I knew the Bottega Veneta belt kept reminding me of something


----------



## BigAkoya

Does anyone have or seen this in real life?  I was thinking I could convert it to a pendant by looping a silver chain through the clasp closure.  It looks the same size (2") as the giant keychain bean.  It might wobble and hang a bit crooked though.  

I'm Hoping one of you lovely ladies might have it or have seen it in real life to provide your thoughts.  

Elsa Peretti® Bean® design pillbox in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> HA! I was JUST going to share this. Maybe someday we will!


I bet any pre-loved scorpion necklace just soared in price!  Great find and perfect timing you found one!


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I'd love a real documentary about her (vs a dramatization). Tiffany should fund one about both Peretti and Schlumberger! I haven't gotten beyond episode 3 of Halston. Not that keen on watching him self destruct, but will finish at some point. All sad! I do wonder if Peretti was so savvy regarding her own licensing agreements because of what she saw happen with Halston.


The last episode, last scene. Simply perfect.


----------



## MatAllston

Naomi Watts wearing EP, this is my favorite Naomi look ever.


----------



## highestangels

A1aGypsy said:


> hey there, unfortunately, I don’t think anyone is authenticating jewellery right now. The authentication post was closed (but I don’t see any explanation for why) maybe not enough experts?


Thank you so much for responding! I was getting pretty disappointed that no one had answered me!


----------



## highestangels

Brennamom said:


> Honestly, I question everything on PM. Better to stick with more proven sites like TRR, Tradesy, etc.


Thank you so much for responding! I was getting very disappointed that no one had answered me!


----------



## A1aGypsy

highestangels said:


> Thank you so much for responding! I was getting pretty disappointed that no one had answered me!



it’s a particular topic and goes by pretty quickly and many people respond to tagged replies as opposed to reading the thread through so  individual posts can be quickly lost.


----------



## Brennamom

Was this one shared? I've lost track...








						How ‘Becoming Halston’ Got Elsa Peretti Right
					

The Netflix series showed the jewelry designer’s humor and substantial talent




					theadventurine.com


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> The last episode, last scene. Simply perfect.



With your encouragement, we finished watching.  I agree, despite all the drama that came before, and what was to come, the ending of the series was uplifting.


----------



## limom

Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
It is the long one.....


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289


Beautiful choice!  How long is the chain?


----------



## limom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful choice!  How long is the chain?


30 inch.


----------



## BigAkoya

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289


That’s beautiful.  It looks so hefty too.  Congratulations!


----------



## limom

BigAkoya said:


> That’s beautiful.  It looks so hefty too.  Congratulations!


thank you. Yes it is substantial


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289


I love this...so unique!


----------



## Cool Breeze

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289


I love it, liquid gold gorgeousness!


----------



## ale1987

I just finished watching the Halston series on Netflix, and it inspired me to look through this thread and admire everyone’s gorgeous EP pieces. I thought I’d add some photos of my collection!

Bottle Pendant, Crucifix, DBTY necklace, CBTY amethyst bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



DBTY earrings
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bean earrings


High Tide earrings


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289



Congratulations, simply stunning


----------



## limom

Thanks guys


----------



## BlingItOn

I decided a long-ish necklace was missing from my life, so I picked up this Sevillana pendant from TRR. It was on an 18” silk cord, so I purchased a 30” chain to achieve my desired look. Looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer!


----------



## skyqueen

BlingItOn said:


> I decided a long-ish necklace was missing from my life, so I picked up this Sevillana pendant from TRR. It was on an 18” silk cord, so I purchased a 30” chain to achieve my desired look. Looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093860


Stunning! Love it with the chain...more sophisticated


----------



## Canturi lover

limom said:


> Decided to pick up a piece. I wear gold only atm. I had the silver before and liked the design so there
> It is the long one.....
> View attachment 5093289


Oh we are twins . I too have the silver one and then got the gold one. It's a fabulous piece.


----------



## limom

Canturi lover said:


> Oh we are twins . I too have the silver one and then got the gold one. It's a fabulous piece.


----------



## limom

BlingItOn said:


> I decided a long-ish necklace was missing from my life, so I picked up this Sevillana pendant from TRR. It was on an 18” silk cord, so I purchased a 30” chain to achieve my desired look. Looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093860


This looks awesome. 
Those diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

BlingItOn said:


> I decided a long-ish necklace was missing from my life, so I picked up this Sevillana pendant from TRR. It was on an 18” silk cord, so I purchased a 30” chain to achieve my desired look. Looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093860


Looks beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

ale1987 said:


> I just finished watching the Halston series on Netflix, and it inspired me to look through this thread and admire everyone’s gorgeous EP pieces. I thought I’d add some photos of my collection!
> 
> Bottle Pendant, Crucifix, DBTY necklace, CBTY amethyst bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093683
> 
> DBTY earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093686
> 
> Bean earrings
> View attachment 5093687
> 
> High Tide earrings
> View attachment 5093689


You have lovely pieces!  The high tide is so different, and shiny!


----------



## ale1987

BigAkoya said:


> You have lovely pieces!  The high tide is so different, and shiny!


Thank you! I just love how EP’s designs are so sculptural, clean, and minimalist.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BlingItOn said:


> I decided a long-ish necklace was missing from my life, so I picked up this Sevillana pendant from TRR. It was on an 18” silk cord, so I purchased a 30” chain to achieve my desired look. Looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093860


Stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

Update on the Red Doughnut bangle...
A tiny bit of good news and hope... I received an email today from Tiffany saying my item is on backorder and they are doing everything to expedite it.  Hmm... that's good news as I had received an earlier email saying it is no longer available, apologies for inconvenience.

Maybe they have pieces on order now and being made.  I hope so!
Hence, I wanted to share this with everyone in case you are considering some out of stock pieces.  There may be hope, so maybe order them to get in the queue when they become available.

Also, calling all bean lovers... there are two new bean rings... I like the eternity one... so cute. 
Elsa Peretti® Bean® design continuous ring in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.

Elsa Peretti® Carved Heart ring in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## BigAkoya

Oh... forgot... the gold scorpion necklace is also "new".  I wonder if they brought this back due to the Halston Netflix series.  Elsa was wearing it in the series, and it looked great!

Elsa Peretti® Scorpion Necklace in Yellow Gold | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## limom

BigAkoya said:


> Oh... forgot... the gold scorpion necklace is also "new".  I wonder if they brought this back due to the Halston Netflix series.  Elsa was wearing it in the series, and it looked great!
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Scorpion Necklace in Yellow Gold | Tiffany & Co.


It is such a stunning piece. 
It would be interesting to compare it with one of the OG.
On the Schlumberger thread, the old and new rings are quite different.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Oh... forgot... the gold scorpion necklace is also "new".  I wonder if they brought this back due to the Halston Netflix series.  Elsa was wearing it in the series, and it looked great!
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Scorpion Necklace in Yellow Gold | Tiffany & Co.


This one is on display at South Coast, it's stunning!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Red Doughnut bangle...
> A tiny bit of good news and hope... I received an email today from Tiffany saying my item is on backorder and they are doing everything to expedite it.  Hmm... that's good news as I had received an earlier email saying it is no longer available, apologies for inconvenience.
> 
> Maybe they have pieces on order now and being made.  I hope so!
> Hence, I wanted to share this with everyone in case you are considering some out of stock pieces.  There may be hope, so maybe order them to get in the queue when they become available.
> 
> Also, calling all bean lovers... there are two new bean rings... I like the eternity one... so cute.
> Elsa Peretti® Bean® design continuous ring in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Carved Heart ring in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.


Mine came in! It's SMALL, so I suggest knowing exactly what size you need when ordering. I can wear it but gotta watch the sodium and hope I don't swell when wearing it. It's really pretty!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Mine came in! It's SMALL, so I suggest knowing exactly what size you need when ordering. I can wear it but gotta watch the sodium and hope I don't swell when wearing it. It's really pretty!!


Yay!  Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!


THANK YOU!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Mine came in! It's SMALL, so I suggest knowing exactly what size you need when ordering. I can wear it but gotta watch the sodium and hope I don't swell when wearing it. It's really pretty!!


I love it!  It's so eye popping!  Is that the size Small?  My silver doughnut bangle is a size small, so I hope it's the same size.  If not, I am going to grease up my fist and make it work!  Assuming I even get one.  

It's gorgeous... I love love love how it pops.  Congrats!


----------



## limom

Brennamom said:


> Mine came in! It's SMALL, so I suggest knowing exactly what size you need when ordering. I can wear it but gotta watch the sodium and hope I don't swell when wearing it. It's really pretty!!


Such a pretty color.
It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> I love it!  It's so eye popping!  Is that the size Small?  My silver doughnut bangle is a size small, so I hope it's the same size.  If not, I am going to grease up my fist and make it work!  Assuming I even get one.
> 
> It's gorgeous... I love love love how it pops.  Congrats!


Thank you! I was thinking that draping a silk over my hand would help get it on (have to turn my rings to my palm) but not sure if that would work to get it off.... I love it, I'll figure something out or they'll bury me with it, LOL!


----------



## CozyCorner

ale1987 said:


> I just finished watching the Halston series on Netflix, and it inspired me to look through this thread and admire everyone’s gorgeous EP pieces. I thought I’d add some photos of my collection!
> 
> Bottle Pendant, Crucifix, DBTY necklace, CBTY amethyst bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093683
> 
> DBTY earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093686
> 
> Bean earrings
> View attachment 5093687
> 
> High Tide earrings
> View attachment 5093689


Me too! I thought the Halston series was great, Ewan McGregor and the actress who played Elsa were perfectly cast.  

I looked through my jewelry box and realized how much Elsa Peretti I have - bean and open heart necklaces, initial necklace, DBY necklace, tear drop earrings, starfish earrings, open heart earrings and probably some crystal and even more jewelry.  Picking a favorite is tough - so many classics!  But it would probably be the bean necklace.  Simply a classic.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happy Saturday Everyone!  
Okay... call me slow, but I just discovered there is a way to sort by new Peretti pieces on the Tiffany website. 
Under Jewelry, go to Elsa Peretti, then on the right, select "Sort by New To Tiffany".  

There are a lot of new bone cuffs, but other pieces seem to be popping up (e.g. bean, scorpion).
Here is a new necklace I did not see earlier... it's a combination DBTY Open Heart in RG: 
Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® Open Heart pendant in 18k rose gold. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Hollers1031

BigAkoya said:


> All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces!
> A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!
> 
> View attachment 5036768


What size dbty solitaire did Elsa where?


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces!
> A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!
> 
> View attachment 5036768


Do we know what the dark one is?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Do we know what the dark one is?


If I were to guess I think it is a Cabachon Sapphire.  Princess Diana had one with 2 diamonds on the side - now worn by Kate Middleton.  The shape is a oval in instead of round- but can see the stone was used.


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> If I were to guess I think it is a Cabachon Sapphire.  Princess Diana had one with 2 diamonds on the side - now worn by Kate Middleton.  The shape is a oval in instead of round- but can see the stone was used.
> View attachment 5096308


Was thinking that, or lapis... Thanks!


----------



## Brennamom

You know it's an illness when you're in the Dollar Store picking up readers (to have them everywhere, LOL) and you get this but then think, "Wouldn't a large open heart or silver oval Peretti work too?"


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> If I were to guess I think it is a Cabachon Sapphire.  Princess Diana had one with 2 diamonds on the side - now worn by Kate Middleton.  The shape is a oval in instead of round- but can see the stone was used.
> View attachment 5096308


Because the orig pic is b/w, I wonder if this is it?





						Elsa Peretti® Color by the Yard Black Jade Cabochon Pendant in Silver | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Because the orig pic is b/w, I wonder if this is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Color by the Yard Black Jade Cabochon Pendant in Silver | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


Now you have me really curious... I vote black jade too.  1974 was when it came out.  Here is an article and the color photo makes the necklace look like it is YG.  The photo though makes the stone look like green jade, not black jade.  

Having said all that... haven't we been reading how she reinvented the way silver was sold?  She made silver jewelry high end, not cheap.  And didn't I also read/saw in the documentary Tiffany had not ever sold silver as jewelry?  
So... are all her pieces silver?  Knowingthe metal would help us narrow down the stone as lapis and green jade are usually set in YG.  Black jade is set in either silver or gold.  I'm not sure about sapphire.  

*Calling all Tiffany / Peretti historians for help to solve this mystery!   *

Here is the article and color photo:  
‘A woman of almost awesome chic’ — the dazzling Elsa Peretti | Christie's (christies.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> If I were to guess I think it is a Cabachon Sapphire.  Princess Diana had one with 2 diamonds on the side - now worn by Kate Middleton.  The shape is a oval in instead of round- but can see the stone was used.
> View attachment 5096308


Wow... I never knew this was Princess Diana's!   I always thought it was Kate's.  Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Now you have me really curious... I vote black jade too.  1974 was when it came out.  Here is an article and the color photo makes the necklace look like it is YG.  The photo though makes the stone look like green jade, not black jade.
> 
> Having said all that... haven't we been reading how she reinvented the way silver was sold?  She made silver jewelry high end, not cheap.  And didn't I also read/saw in the documentary Tiffany had not ever sold silver as jewelry?
> So... are all her pieces silver?  Knowingthe metal would help us narrow down the stone as lapis and green jade are usually set in YG.  Black jade is set in either silver or gold.  I'm not sure about sapphire.
> 
> *Calling all Tiffany / Peretti historians for help to solve this mystery!  *
> 
> Here is the article and color photo:
> ‘A woman of almost awesome chic’ — the dazzling Elsa Peretti | Christie's (christies.com)


I’ve never seen the black jade in YG. I wanted the black bean in YG and was told it’s only in silver. I don’t think Kate’s is it, since it’s oval and not round but it’s cool to see it nonetheless.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Now you have me really curious... I vote black jade too.  1974 was when it came out.  Here is an article and the color photo makes the necklace look like it is YG.  The photo though makes the stone look like green jade, not black jade.
> 
> Having said all that... haven't we been reading how she reinvented the way silver was sold?  She made silver jewelry high end, not cheap.  And didn't I also read/saw in the documentary Tiffany had not ever sold silver as jewelry?
> So... are all her pieces silver?  Knowingthe metal would help us narrow down the stone as lapis and green jade are usually set in YG.  Black jade is set in either silver or gold.  I'm not sure about sapphire.
> 
> *Calling all Tiffany / Peretti historians for help to solve this mystery!  *
> 
> Here is the article and color photo:
> ‘A woman of almost awesome chic’ — the dazzling Elsa Peretti | Christie's (christies.com)


You’re right, the color pic does look green...
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...olor-by-the-yard-green-jade-pendant-31164729/  ?


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> You’re right, the color pic does look green...
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...olor-by-the-yard-green-jade-pendant-31164729/  ?


Your post just reminded me...
This is another photo...  I think green jade too now!


----------



## Brennamom

Another interesting article. Had no idea about the “runaway bride.” Good pic of Halston, too.








						Elsa Peretti: Tiffany’s designer of the sublime
					

As she died quietly in her sleep last March 18, little did she know that she was “someone” that many would mourn, from the artisans and fans in the design world to all the people she had helped and whose lives she had touched, as seen in all the tributes on traditional and social media.




					philstarlife.com


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> You know it's an illness when you're in the Dollar Store picking up readers (to have them everywhere, LOL) and you get this but then think, "Wouldn't a large open heart or silver oval Peretti work too?"


PS: this is an eyeglass holder, if anyone was wondering...


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Your post just reminded me...
> This is another photo...  I think green jade too now!
> 
> View attachment 5097407


Agreed...the turquoise one would be more opaque (and more blue).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> You’re right, the color pic does look green...
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...olor-by-the-yard-green-jade-pendant-31164729/  ?


Do you think it could be an emerald?  Maybe she made it for herself and not   Tiffany?  It looks a little too translucent to be jade- imho.


----------



## limom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Do you think it could be an emerald?  Maybe she made it for herself and not   Tiffany?  It looks a little too translucent to be jade- imho.


This is the best possibility as she is a mayday baby.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happy Memorial Day to those in the US!  
I'm still on a mission to get a giant bean.    
May I ask if anyone has this bean pillbox?  I am thinking of threading a chain/silk cord through the center clasp, but I worry it will flop around.  This might be one of those pieces where I have to go to a boutique to try it.  

If anyone has this, I would love the hear your thoughts.  
Elsa Peretti® Bean® design pillbox in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Memorial Day to those in the US!
> I'm still on a mission to get a giant bean.
> May I ask if anyone has this bean pillbox?  I am thinking of threading a chain/silk cord through the center clasp, but I worry it will flop around.  This might be one of those pieces where I have to go to a boutique to try it.
> 
> If anyone has this, I would love the hear your thoughts.
> Elsa Peretti® Bean® design pillbox in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.



Hi BigAkoya, I don't own the pillbox, but maybe the pic below helps in some way. I printed the Tiffany pic of the Bean pillbox at full scale, and then placed my Bean (keyring turned) pendant next to it. It does appear to be the same Bean, size and shape. Wondering, would the pillbox kiss lock clasp look to prominent? Because of the clasp, it might end up looking too much like a pillbox on a chain. And, like you, I also think it might flop around too much worn with a chain or cord fed through the clasp. If you want to wear in the Bean in the horizontal orientation, it seems feeding a chain through the holes of the keyring Bean could work better. But, as you said, maybe better assessing in person how the pillbox would look on a chain.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hi BigAkoya, I don't own the pillbox, but maybe the pic below helps in some way. I printed the Tiffany pic of the Bean pillbox at full scale, and then placed my Bean (keyring turned) pendant next to it. It does appear to be the same Bean, size and shape. Wondering, would the pillbox kiss lock clasp look to prominent? Because of the clasp, it might end up looking too much like a pillbox on a chain. And, like you, I also think it might flop around too much worn with a chain or cord fed through the clasp. If you want to wear in the Bean in the horizontal orientation, it seems feeding a chain through the holes of the keyring Bean could work better. But, as you said, maybe better assessing in person how the pillbox would look on a chain.
> 
> View attachment 5099344


Thank you so much for the comparison photo and doing this!  
I think you are right... adding a chain will make it look like a bean pillbox on a chain!  
So much for that idea. Your cord idea is the best so far, and looking now, I think the bean looks best on a long chain vertical like you guys have done.  I think somehow, a horizontal bean is best worn on a short chain.  

Thanks again.  At least that eliminated that idea!


----------



## looksjustright

My husband, who is not usually a jewelry person, has decided he really wants a bottle pendant as an anniversary gift. I love this because it means I can totally buy myself one too!

I might need the turquoise starfish earrings too...


----------



## BigAkoya

looksjustright said:


> My husband, who is not usually a jewelry person, has decided he really wants a bottle pendant as an anniversary gift. I love this because it means I can totally buy myself one too!
> 
> I might need the turquoise starfish earrings too...


So exciting!  Post pictures please!  Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison photo and doing this!
> I think you are right... adding a chain will make it look like a bean pillbox on a chain!
> So much for that idea. Your cord idea is the best so far, and looking now, I think the bean looks best on a long chain vertical like you guys have done.  I think somehow, a horizontal bean is best worn on a short chain.
> 
> Thanks again.  At least that eliminated that idea!



Happy it was helpful! But, again, no harm trying it when you're next in store. I think it's fun that you're thinking outside the (pill) box!  I love how you wear your take-out pillbox on a chain. They clearly need to add a big bean pendant on a long chain or cord!


----------



## Brennamom

So, just finished Halston last night, and while I loved “spot the Peretti,” can we also gush over the Red Trench Coat!!


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya, now you have me wanting the cutie Bean pillbox, even though I don't need it!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> So, just finished Halston last night, and while I loved “spot the Peretti,” can we also gush over the Red Trench Coat!!



"Spot the Peretti" was fun! I'm unable to gush with you, as I don't even remember the red trench coat.  I just remember splashes of red clothes here and there. We finished watching the program post vaccine #2, which was a rough ride for me!  Blaming my lack of attentiveness on that!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya, now you have me wanting the cutie Bean pillbox, even though I don't need it!


It’s so cute, isn’t it?  We need to figure out a way to use it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I've never seen this before.    Is it new?  






						Elsa Peretti® Bottle rock crystal pendant on a sterling silver chain, small.  | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I've never seen this before.    Is it new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Bottle rock crystal pendant on a sterling silver chain, small.  | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


I don't remember this one, but I'm no expert.  This looks nice!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> I don't remember this one, but I'm no expert.  This looks nice!



I agree!


----------



## sjunky13

TY for starting this thread! It has been very enjoyable to read!
I love how nice everyone is and enabling! 
I purged all of my Tiffany silver, swearing I would never wear it again! I started collecting Cartier and VCA YG .
I remembered I kept one piece though! 
I now want some very cool pieces I have seen here!

Does anyone know more about this little tear pendant I have had in my jewelry box for about 25 years? 
I need to get a black cord for this baby and some pieces to stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> TY for starting this thread! It has been very enjoyable to read!
> I love how nice everyone is and enabling!
> I purged all of my Tiffany silver, swearing I would never wear it again! I started collecting Cartier and VCA YG .
> I remembered I kept one piece though!
> I now want some very cool pieces I have seen here!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this little tear pendant I have had in my jewelry box for about 25 years?
> I need to get a black cord for this baby and some pieces to stack!


I have not seen it, but that looks really cool!  I am sure some experts here will chime in.  You may have a true original classic!  If you want to get a Tiffany black cord, I recently purchased one for $30.00, so price was reasonable.  The SA said they offer other lengths as well. 

I am similar to you in that I did get rid of many of my silver pieces. But I kept my Peretti pieces and still love them!  I stopped wearing it for a while, but now it's summer, and I'm loving my silver. 

If you do decide to get something, please share!  We would love to see what you get and be enabled!   As you can probably guess from this thread, we're a fun bunch and easily enabled.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sjunky13 said:


> TY for starting this thread! It has been very enjoyable to read!
> I love how nice everyone is and enabling!
> I purged all of my Tiffany silver, swearing I would never wear it again! I started collecting Cartier and VCA YG .
> I remembered I kept one piece though!
> I now want some very cool pieces I have seen here!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this little tear pendant I have had in my jewelry box for about 25 years?
> I need to get a black cord for this baby and some pieces to stack!


I love your Open Teardrop!  It has been a while since I’ve seen this design- maybe stopped making this collection around 2008-2009?  You definitely should get a cord, wear and enjoy!  What other designs were you looking to add?  

This thread has also got me drooling over everyone’s collections. I really want a Bottle pendant and a Bone Cuff. The Bottle pendant was never even on my wishlist until this thread!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So I started watching Halston with hubby last night.  My husband and I are enjoying!  He didn’t know anything about Peretti before the show except some of her designs.  I didn’t notice any Peretti pieces in the first episode.  However I freaked out with excitement in the second part when I saw the Large Bone Cuff!     I keep hearing the cast refer to the orchids- and now I am waiting for the Bottle pendant!  I’m so excited to see it appear!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I started watching Halston with hubby last night.  My husband and I are enjoying!  He didn’t know anything about Peretti before the show except some of her designs.  I didn’t notice any Peretti pieces in the first episode.  However I freaked out with excitement in the second part when I saw the Large Bone Cuff!     I keep hearing the cast refer to the orchids- and now I am waiting for the Bottle pendant!  I’m so excited to see it appear!


It’s awesome your husband is watching it too.  I’m sure you already got him hooked on the Bone Cuff.  The actors keep wearing that piece, so the power of “repetitive suggestion” is good!  

Wait until you get to the bottle pendant episode, your husband will insist on buying you a set... the Bone Cuff AND one of those iconic bottle pendants!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> It’s awesome your husband is watching it too.  I’m sure you already got him hooked on the Bone Cuff.  The actors keep wearing that piece, so the power of “repetitive suggestion” is good!
> 
> Wait until you get to the bottle pendant episode, your husband will insist on buying you a set... the Bone Cuff AND one of those iconic bottle pendants!


Lol!  Fingers crossed!  He has never insisted on buying me jewelry before


----------



## cvalier26

My new favorite piece  : rose gold bean 7mm . My only other piece is a rg .07 dbty which I also love


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cvalier26 said:


> My new favorite piece  : rose gold bean 7mm . My only other piece is a .07 dbty which I also love
> 
> View attachment 5104577


Congratulations on your new piece!


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Has anyone ever tried on the Claw necklace?  I wonder if it is comfortable


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Has anyone ever tried on the Claw necklace?  I wonder if it is comfortable
> View attachment 5104700


HA! Who cares? It's gorgeous!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I've never seen this before.    Is it new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Bottle rock crystal pendant on a sterling silver chain, small.  | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com





BigAkoya said:


> I don't remember this one, but I'm no expert.  This looks nice!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I agree!



Beautiful! I love the rock crystal pieces. I wish they'd offer this in a larger size, and on a longer chain!


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> TY for starting this thread! It has been very enjoyable to read!
> I love how nice everyone is and enabling!
> I purged all of my Tiffany silver, swearing I would never wear it again! I started collecting Cartier and VCA YG .
> I remembered I kept one piece though!
> I now want some very cool pieces I have seen here!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this little tear pendant I have had in my jewelry box for about 25 years?
> I need to get a black cord for this baby and some pieces to stack!



So glad you joined us!  Looking forward to seeing which pieces you add back to your collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I started watching Halston with hubby last night.  My husband and I are enjoying!  He didn’t know anything about Peretti before the show except some of her designs.  I didn’t notice any Peretti pieces in the first episode.  However I freaked out with excitement in the second part when I saw the Large Bone Cuff!     I keep hearing the cast refer to the orchids- and now I am waiting for the Bottle pendant!  I’m so excited to see it appear!



Fun, glad you're watching! I watched with my husband, too. When I told him about the Halston program, and that I wanted to watch (being the fashioinsta that he is ) he said, "What's a Halston?".  I loved Liza Minelli as portrayed, so sweet, and she wears her Peretti so well.


----------



## etoile de mer

cvalier26 said:


> My new favorite piece  : rose gold bean 7mm . My only other piece is a rg .07 dbty which I also love
> 
> View attachment 5104577



So cute, I love your little Bean! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Fun, glad you're watching! I watched with my husband, too. When I told him about the Halston program, and that I wanted to watch (being the fashioinsta that he is ) he said, "What's a Halston?".  I loved Liza Minelli as portrayed, so sweet, and she wears her Peretti so well.


Hubby had no idea who Halston was either.  However he thinks that the story is interesting and the show is well done.


----------



## BigAkoya

cvalier26 said:


> My new favorite piece  : rose gold bean 7mm . My only other piece is a rg .07 dbty which I also love
> 
> View attachment 5104577


Congratulations!  It's pretty in rose gold.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this web article about Elsa.  I don’t know if someone might have posted it already.






						ELSA PERETTI DESIGN
					






					elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com
				




I love this photo from the link, of the various phases the rock crystal perfume bottle goes through from the raw piece of quartz to the finished crystal bottle.


----------



## Brennamom

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this web article about Elsa.  I don’t know if someone might have posted it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELSA PERETTI DESIGN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo from the link, of the various phases the rock crystal perfume bottle goes through from the raw piece of quartz to the finished crystal bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5104941


There was once a Peretti perfume that came with it. I have what once was a refill kit for it but the bottles are empty except for some dried residue on the bottom. It must have smelled amazing once from what I can smell from what's left.  Strangely, there is no info on the perfume itself that I could find.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this web article about Elsa.  I don’t know if someone might have posted it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELSA PERETTI DESIGN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo from the link, of the various phases the rock crystal perfume bottle goes through from the raw piece of quartz to the finished crystal bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5104941


This is beautiful, what a work of art from a piece of stone.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## A1aGypsy

BigAkoya said:


> Happy Memorial Day to those in the US!
> I'm still on a mission to get a giant bean.
> May I ask if anyone has this bean pillbox?  I am thinking of threading a chain/silk cord through the center clasp, but I worry it will flop around.  This might be one of those pieces where I have to go to a boutique to try it.
> 
> If anyone has this, I would love the hear your thoughts.
> Elsa Peretti® Bean® design pillbox in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.



@BigAkoya i found this in a March issue of In Style. The pillbox would fit right in!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this web article about Elsa.  I don’t know if someone might have posted it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELSA PERETTI DESIGN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elsaperettidesign.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo from the link, of the various phases the rock crystal perfume bottle goes through from the raw piece of quartz to the finished crystal bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5104941



So fun, I don't remember seeing this photo before. I love the shape of the bottle, so beautiful. I'll enjoy reading the blog, too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> @BigAkoya i found this in a March issue of In Style. The pillbox would fit right in!


This is so cool!  I really need to get to a boutique and try out options for that bean pillbox and see how it looks worn. 
Full disclosure... I am planning a trip later this month, so maybe it will happen.     

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## A1aGypsy

BigAkoya said:


> This is so cool!  I really need to get to a boutique and try out options for that bean pillbox and see how it looks worn.
> Full disclosure... I am planning a trip later this month, so maybe it will happen.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!




You know what could look really cool, turn it over, lay a black cord in it so the straps run on each side of the hinge, then close it. You could also get a long black cord, tie a knot at the bottom, close it on the cord and wear it vertically. So easy to change up the options!






The trick will be if it closes on the cord.


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> You know what could look really cool, turn it over, lay a black cord in it so the straps run on each side of the hinge, then close it. You could also get a long black cord, tie a knot at the bottom, close it on the cord and wear it vertically. So easy to change up the options!
> 
> View attachment 5105116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105117
> 
> The trick will be if it closes on the cord.


I love this!  I am sure it will close (well, I hope!).  And actually, if I buy another 30" black silk cord, it already has that "loop and knot" closure that I could just put at the bottom of the bean.  It would look like a professional knot too because I am sure my knot would look cheesy. 

I really like the horiontal bean too in your first photo... that is really my wish... to make it a big fat horizontal bean-on-a-cord.  These are some great options!  You now have me excited again!  I really love litle pillboxes, I think they are so cute. 

Thank you!  This is so creative!


----------



## Brennamom

LOOK.AT.THIS!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> LOOK.AT.THIS!
> View attachment 5111788


Wow... all this red.  I'm convinced now Elsa inspired Halston to make his "red office".  
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Just a quick update. This has rapidly become a treasured piece. I have now three options - keychain, long necklace and, my favourite, short. I’ve been wearing it like this for a couple months now, almost every day. 

I love it so much! Such a beautiful bright spot during COVID.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A1aGypsy said:


> Just a quick update. This has rapidly become a treasured piece. I have now three options - keychain, long necklace and, my favourite, short. I’ve been wearing it like this for a couple months now, almost every day.
> 
> I love it so much! Such a beautiful bright spot during COVID.


This looks beautiful on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> Just a quick update. This has rapidly become a treasured piece. I have now three options - keychain, long necklace and, my favourite, short. I’ve been wearing it like this for a couple months now, almost every day.
> 
> I love it so much! Such a beautiful bright spot during COVID.


I love this on this... gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

I think prices on a lot, if not all, Peretti pieces went up.  I received an email advertising the bone cuff today, I clicked, and the price is slightly higher than I recall seeing it a few months ago.  The bone cuff is now $1200.
I then looked at other pieces I had to compare, and yup, all the ones I checked had a price increase. 

The black oynx cabachon ring I purchased a few months ago for $975.00 is now $1,000.
The starfish - purchased for $600, now $650.  
The bottle necklace with turquoise stopper - purchased for $900, now $975.
The red lacquer bangle that I do not have (sold out) - ordered for $500, now $550.  

So... all the ones I checked definitely went up. 
I recently purchased a non-Peretti piece, the catchall tray, and the price is the same, so I am thinking it's Peretti only?  The tray is super cute by the way, a little pop of Tiffany blue.  Here is the link in case anyone is interested. 
Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## looksjustright

I had recently watched a documentary about “cat island” in Japan and saw that Elsa had a cat island inspired collection! Kind of a wasted opportunity in that it’s all ocean inspired but no cat themed jewelry (lol) but very pretty. Anyone have pieces from this collection?


----------



## Brennamom

looksjustright said:


> I had recently watched a documentary about “cat island” in Japan and saw that Elsa had a cat island inspired collection! Kind of a wasted opportunity in that it’s all ocean inspired but no cat themed jewelry (lol) but very pretty. Anyone have pieces from this collection?


Wow, super pretty!





						Elsa Peretti® Cat Island pendant in silver with a freshwater cultured pearl. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				








						Elsa Peretti® Cat Island beach shell pendant in 18k gold. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				








						Elsa Peretti® Cat Island isle shell pendant of rock crystal in sterling silver.| Tiffany & Co.
					






					nl.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

looksjustright said:


> I had recently watched a documentary about “cat island” in Japan and saw that Elsa had a cat island inspired collection! Kind of a wasted opportunity in that it’s all ocean inspired but no cat themed jewelry (lol) but very pretty. Anyone have pieces from this collection?


After you posted this, I google Cat Island!  Wow... so many cats.  I never knew it existed. 
Which perplexes me about her Cat Island pieces... you are right.. where's the kitty?!     
I actually love cats and would loved if it she made a cat theme collection.  I'd jumped on that for sure.  

Thanks for sharing this post.  I had fun googling Cat Island Japan.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132387


This is gorgeous!  Happy Birthday / Anniversary!   Mod shot please if you are not shy.  
I love this shade of yellow... it's perfect.  Congratulations on this beautiful necklace!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous!  Happy Birthday / Anniversary!   Mod shot please if you are not shy.
> I love this shade of yellow... it's perfect.  Congratulations on this beautiful necklace!


Thank you!    It is a Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond. I was happy that the store was able to find it for me with my specs in my price range. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lighting is not the best right now- a little cloudy outside.  I’ll try to take better pictures tomorrow


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132387


That is gorgeous!!! I saw a white one in the boutique last week but this is stunning! I love yellow diamonds. Congrats!!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    It is a Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond.  I was happy  that the store was able to find it for me with my specs in my price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132397


It looks even more beautiful on you!  The yellow is just perfect... a pure deep lemon yellow.  No orange, no brown, no grey, just a perfect intense vibrant yellow.  

It just pops on you!  Just gorgeous.  I am so happy for you!  Congrats again.


----------



## looksjustright

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    It is a Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond. I was happy that the store was able to find it for me with my specs in my price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132397
> 
> Lighting is not the best right now- a little cloudy outside.  I’ll try to take better pictures tomorrow


It’s gorgeous on you! I’m glad they could make your vision come to fruition!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I saw a white one in the boutique last week but this is stunning! I love yellow diamonds. Congrats!!


Thank you!  I called the store on Tuesday to search for me for a yellow diamond that was in my price range and specs.  I told them I was open to a Soleste or DBTY.  They brought in this and a Soleste.  It was love at first sight!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> It looks even more beautiful on you!  The yellow is just perfect... a pure deep lemon yellow.  No orange, no brown, no grey, just a perfect intense vibrant yellow.
> 
> It just pops on you!  Just gorgeous.  I am so happy for you!  Congrats again.


Thank you!  I was so happy to find it.  I was open to secondary colors but was so excited to see the bright color.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

looksjustright said:


> It’s gorgeous on you! I’m glad they could make your vision come to fruition!


Thank you!  I’m happy too!


----------



## Canturi lover

@AntiqueShopper congratulations on your anniversary and birthday. What a beautiful way to celebrate! Your new pendant is so stunning and perfect.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> @AntiqueShopper congratulations on your anniversary and birthday. What a beautiful way to celebrate! Your new pendant is so stunning and perfect.


Thank you!    I’m so happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## MatAllston

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132387


I can’t stop drooling over this pic


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> I can’t stop drooling over this pic


Thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I called the store on Tuesday to search for me for a yellow diamond that was in my price range and specs.  I told them I was open to a Soleste or DBTY.  They brought in this and a Soleste.  It was love at first sight!


I've always wanted a Soleste! TCO's yellow diamonds are sooo pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> I've always wanted a Soleste! TCO's yellow diamonds are sooo pretty!


I like them too!  I have a Soleste ring with an orange yellow diamond.  For me the center stone was more important than the setting.  I, obviously, am a huge Peretti fan was so happy to find this piece.  The SA said that the Soleste (which was a smaller center (.36)) would look bigger.  I would agree if the stones were the same size.  However the DBTY was a bigger stone and one did not look significantly different than the other size wise.


----------



## Brennamom

So glad this thread isn't dead! I was starting to get worried. Got myself a little something but today it's all about the YELLOW!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> So glad this thread isn't dead! I was starting to get worried. Got myself a little something but today it's all about the YELLOW!!


What did you get?  I want to know!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like them too!  I have a Soleste ring with an orange yellow diamond.  For me the center stone was more important than the setting.  I, obviously, am a huge Peretti fan was so happy to find this piece.  The SA said that the Soleste (which was a smaller center (.36)) would look bigger.  I would agree if the stones were the same size.  However the DBTY was a bigger stone and one did not look significantly different than the other size wise.


I didn't even know there were yellow diamonds in Peretti till I saw a single DBTY at a reseller and by the time they got back to me about it, it sold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> I didn't even know there were yellow diamonds in Peretti till I saw a single DBTY at a reseller and by the time they got back to me about it, it sold.


Oh no!  What size was it?  Was it round or pear?  I’ve never seen a round larger stone DBTY.  I’ve only seen the pear.


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> What did you get?  I want to know!


Well....I'm Garnet Girl! It's my birthstone and my wedding ring but I'm especially giddy about green garnets, from demantoids to tsavorites. I was able to find the SS/Tsavorite single CBTY on EB  and a multi-tsavorite on T&C.com so I called them and there was one single left in their system for almost half what EB wanted so I got it! It's super sweet (.07) and will layer well with the black jade CBTY that I'm asking for when my anniv. comes around in Aug...


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Oh no!  What size was it?  Was it round or pear?  I’ve never seen a round larger stone DBTY.  I’ve only seen the pear.











						Tiffany & Co. Silver Yellow Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard Pendant Platinum With Necklace
					

SIZE AND FIT Length: 16.00 "  OVERVIEW Metal Type: Platinum (PT950) Metal Finish: High Polish Hallmarks Type: 950, Designer Signature, Serial Number Signature / Hallmark Location: Clasp, On Link Near Clasp Signature: T&Co., Peretti Total Item Weight: 3.15 g Collateral: Signed Box Serial Number...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> So glad this thread isn't dead! I was starting to get worried. Got myself a little something but today it's all about the YELLOW!!


What did you get?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Well....I'm Garnet Girl! It's my birthstone and my wedding ring but I'm especially giddy about green garnets, from demantoids to tsavorites. I was able to find the SS/Tsavorite single CBTY on EB  and a multi-tsavorite on T&C.com so I called them and there was one single left in their system for almost half what EB wanted so I got it! It's super sweet (.07) and will layer well with the black jade CBTY that I'm asking for when my anniv. comes around in Aug...


I can’t wait to see your new pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Well....I'm Garnet Girl! It's my birthstone and my wedding ring but I'm especially giddy about green garnets, from demantoids to tsavorites. I was able to find the SS/Tsavorite single CBTY on EB  and a multi-tsavorite on T&C.com so I called them and there was one single left in their system for almost half what EB wanted so I got it! It's super sweet (.07) and will layer well with the black jade CBTY that I'm asking for when my anniv. comes around in Aug...


Can't wait to see it!  I love green stones too!  Black jade and green tsvaorite, on white metal... so art deco!  It's the 20s!  Love!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Can't wait to see it!  I love green stones too!  Black jade and green tsvaorite, on white metal... so art deco!  It's the 20s!  Love!


Greener in person. I'm bad at these pics...


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Greener in person. I'm bad at these pics...


Gorgeous!  That green!  It pops!  Congrats!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132387


Beautiful!!!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    It is a Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond. I was happy that the store was able to find it for me with my specs in my price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132397
> 
> Lighting is not the best right now- a little cloudy outside.  I’ll try to take better pictures tomorrow


The cat’s meow…just perfect!
Happy Birthday, Dearheart


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> The cat’s meow…just perfect!
> Happy Birthday, Dearheart


Thank you!   I’m so excited to add it to my collection!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Greener in person. I'm bad at these pics...


Your new piece looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!  I can’t wait to see it with the Jade!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pear in daylight


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pear in daylight
> 
> View attachment 5132737


I never really think about yellow diamonds, but now you have me thinking!  You get the gold star for being the best enabler and of course, by starting this thread! 

The diamond is gorgeous, and equally so, it lays perfect, right below the hollow of your neck.  Did you need to customize the chain length or do you just have the perfect size neck for this pendant? 

Beautiful on you!  I love love love the pear!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pear in daylight
> 
> View attachment 5132737



Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you! A great way to commemorate you birthday and anniversary.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I never really think about yellow diamonds, but now you have me thinking!  You get the gold star for being the best enabler and of course, by starting this thread!
> 
> The diamond is gorgeous, and equally so, it lays perfect, right below the hollow of your neck.  Did you need to customize the chain length or do you just have the perfect size neck for this pendant?
> 
> Beautiful on you!  I love love love the pear!


Thank you!    16 inch necklaces usually lay well on me. Unfortunately long necklaces never stays put and end up looking odd. I was actually planning to add a loop so I can adjust to 15.5 but after trying with other necklaces I feel that it looks much better by itself. I don’t want to distract from the stone’s shine.

And thank you for even thinking my collection is enabling.  You have such an amazing collection.  Your pieces are planned and all compliment each other.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you! A great way to commemorate you birthday and anniversary.


Thank you!  It has been on my list for the longest time.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    16 inch necklaces usually lay well on me. Unfortunately long necklaces never stays put and end up looking odd. I was actually planning to add a loop so I can adjust to 15.5 but after trying with other necklaces I feel that it looks much better by itself. I don’t want to distract from the stone’s shine.
> 
> And thank you for even thinking my collection is enabling.  You have such an amazing collection.  Your pieces are planned and all compliment each other.


If you want to stack, maybe add a smaller white diamond DBTY above yellow DBTY.  The pear shape and yellow diamond will still be the star as it will be on the bottom.  The white diamond DBTY can be an accent.  Try that and see if you like it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> If you want to stack, maybe add a smaller white diamond DBTY above yellow DBTY.  The pear shape and yellow diamond will still be the star as it will be on the bottom.  The white diamond DBTY can be an accent.  Try that and see if you like it.


I tried it with my .32 underneath and it looked unbalanced.  I felt like the eye is drawn to the white stone and away from the yellow.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I tried it with my .32 underneath and it looked unbalanced.  I felt like the eye is drawn to the white stone and away from the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132750


Yes, agree.  When I first look at it, my eye is drawn to the white diamond first, then the yellow diamond.  Your diamonds are too big, similar in size, and compete.  I agree with you... keep it simple and let the yellow diamond be the star.  A simple eye popping solitaire.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think, if you wish to layer, you should let the diamond be the lower necklace so the diamond hangs freely and then go with either a plain gold necklace with an interesting link (nothing too thick though) or a small bar necklace or something similar that is delicate and just plain gold so the diamond is the show.


----------



## BigAkoya

A1aGypsy said:


> I think, if you wish to layer, you should let the diamond be the lower necklace so the diamond hangs freely and then go with either a plain gold necklace with an interesting link (nothing too thick though) or a small bar necklace or something similar that is delicate and just plain gold so the diamond is the show.


Love this idea... I like a plain thin gold chain above it.  I've seen that before it looks really nice.  The person who did that called it her "triangle look" with the pendant at the bottom of the "triangle". 

Great idea!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> I tried it with my .32 underneath and it looked unbalanced.  I felt like the eye is drawn to the white stone and away from the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132750


Let this yellow beauty shine alone...that's the beauty of the look!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought today for my 40th birthday/ 10th anniversary present a .43 Yellow Diamond By the Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132387



AntiqueShopper, sending you many Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary wishes!  That's a gorgeous yellow diamond, I love the color!  It's found a perfect home with you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> AntiqueShopper, sending you many Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary wishes!  That's a gorgeous yellow diamond, I love the color!  It's found a perfect home with you!


.

Thank you!  I am excited that I was able to add it to my collection!


----------



## Brennamom

So tell me if this is weird (and could be temporary, I’m a serial monogamist), but since Elsa’s passing () and rediscovering Tiff and her collection, I can see myself being like Liza (supposedly) and wearing Elsa exclusively for a good long time. I’ve been through my Cartier/VCA/DY phases but this one just feels right… Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> So tell me if this is weird (and could be temporary, I’m a serial monogamist), but since Elsa’s passing () and rediscovering Tiff and her collection, I can see myself being like Liza (supposedly) and wearing Elsa exclusively for a good long time. I’ve been through my Cartier/VCA/DY phases but this one just feels right… Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


I don’t think you are weird.  Peretti’s designs are my favorite and make up much of my Tiffany collection.  Today I am wearing 3 of her designs.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> So tell me if this is weird (and could be temporary, I’m a serial monogamist), but since Elsa’s passing () and rediscovering Tiff and her collection, I can see myself being like Liza (supposedly) and wearing Elsa exclusively for a good long time. I’ve been through my Cartier/VCA/DY phases but this one just feels right… Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


I am a serial monogamist like you too!  I probably go a bit far on the clothing as I buy multiples of the same item if I love something.  

I actually like wearing the same brands over and over again... I think it's part of a person's look.  

Elsa Peretti is timeless.  Now that Elsa has passed away, I think she will turn into the Schlumberger of our time.  Her pieces will be regarded as classics, worn by people of all ages, young & old.  

I say for go for it Liza!  It will be your look, and having a certain look is the most fashionable of all!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I am a serial monogamist like you too!  I probably go a bit far on the clothing as I buy multiples of the same item if I love something.
> 
> I actually like wearing the same brands over and over again... I think it's part of a person's look.
> 
> Elsa Peretti is timeless.  Now that Elsa has passed away, I think she will turn into the Schlumberger of our time.  Her pieces will be regarded as classics, worn by people of all ages, young & old.
> 
> I say for go for it Liza!  It will be your look, and having a certain look is the most fashionable of all!


I agree!  Her pieces can be worn and enjoyed by any age.  The benefit of her collection is that her pieces are much more accessible than Schlumberger.  

I still feel like Tiffany should have done more to honor her life.  After all,  her designs are synonymous with the brand.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I agree!  Her pieces can be worn and enjoyed by any age.  The benefit of her collection is that her pieces are much more accessible than Schlumberger.
> 
> I still feel like Tiffany should have done more to honor her life.  After all,  her designs are synonymous with the brand.


I agree with you.  There was not much hoopla around her passing except for a boring press release.  
I was hoping to maybe see even a small exhibition or something, even a book.  

I think timing was just off.  She had re-negotiated her contract and there was probably some bad blood as Elsa had threatened to go solo.  

Then there was the LVMH takeover, and in my opinion, this is a big part of it.  I am certain the French leaders of LVMH do not remember the Halston/Studio 54/Liza/Elsa era in the US.  Social media and "instant news" were not readily available back then, so I don't think they realize what a strong presence she has in the US.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have the pave mini starfish pendant?





						Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
					

Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.




					www.tiffany.com
				








						Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
					

Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.




					www.tiffany.com
				



would love to hear your thoughts/see some mod shots, if so


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone have the pave mini starfish pendant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to hear your thoughts/see some mod shots, if so


The Starfish is really cute!  Although I don’t have this particular version I do own the Starfish in solid yellow gold.  Fashionphile has this pendant.  You can see it on the display for more images.   https://www.fashionphile.com/p/tiff...elsa-peretti-starfish-pendant-necklace-747745


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

AntiqueShopper said:


> The Starfish is really cute!  Although I don’t have this particular version I do own the Starfish in solid yellow gold.  Fashionphile has this pendant.  You can see it on the display for more images.   https://www.fashionphile.com/p/tiff...elsa-peretti-starfish-pendant-necklace-747745


thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone have the pave mini starfish pendant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces & Pendants for Women | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Explore classic and modern Tiffany necklaces and pendants, including diamond drop necklaces, charm necklaces and heart pendants in silver and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to hear your thoughts/see some mod shots, if so


I love the starfish, and this thread got me hooked on it!  I have the small starfish earrings in silver and love them.  They are small, but super cute.  I think your starfish would look great!   If you decide to get it, please post a photo!  We love to see photos!


----------



## BigAkoya

Front cover of Allure.
But… look at the Bone cuff carefully.  Do you see what’s wrong?


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> Front cover of Allure.
> But… look at the Bone cuff carefully.  Do you see what’s wrong?
> View attachment 5140207


It’s upside down and backwards.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> It’s upside down and backwards.


Winner!


----------



## papertiger

AntiqueShopper said:


> I tried it with my .32 underneath and it looked unbalanced.  I felt like the eye is drawn to the white stone and away from the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132750



Agreed.

They are both beautiful but prefer one at a time.


----------



## papertiger

Brennamom said:


> So tell me if this is weird (and could be temporary, I’m a serial monogamist), but since Elsa’s passing () and rediscovering Tiff and her collection, I can see myself being like Liza (supposedly) and wearing Elsa exclusively for a good long time. I’ve been through my Cartier/VCA/DY phases but this one just feels right… Hope everyone is having a good weekend!



Sounds good to me.

I like this idea of incarnations/devotions to one jewellery designer/House at a time.

I'm a bit on a Cartier kick ATM, not because of just Cartier, but more because I had to research French surrealism for work and then became interested in Jean Cocteau in particular.

I have 2 pieces of EP in my T online basket but I keep spending money elsewhere (see above  ). I also asked T to get me in a gold HardWear ring but they didn't bother, so then I didn't bother bothering either. EP is another matter, my allegiance is totally to EP and how marvellous her designs were (Tiffany in general - not so much atm even though I like some of there other 'stuff').


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I like this idea of incarnations/devotions to one jewellery designer/House at a time.
> 
> I'm a bit on a Cartier kick ATM, not because of just Cartier, but more because I had to research French surrealism for work and then became interested in Jean Cocteau in particular.
> 
> I have 2 pieces of EP in my T online basket but I keep spending money elsewhere (see above  ). I also asked T to get me in a gold HardWear ring but they didn't bother, so then I didn't bother bothering either. EP is another matter, my allegiance is totally to EP and how marvellous her designs were (Tiffany in general - not so much atm even though I like some of there other 'stuff').


What pieces are you looking to buy?


----------



## papertiger

AntiqueShopper said:


> What pieces are you looking to buy?



Don't everyone copy me or there'll be none for me, but the red silk flower/silver brooch and a red lacquered wooden bangle. I think I'm in a Chinese red lacquer mood, today I'm wearing a silk Valentino scarf (with big cats) and shiny black .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> Don't everyone copy me or there'll be none for me, but the red silk flower/silver brooch and a red lacquered wooden bangle. I think I'm in a Chinese red lacquer mood, today I'm wearing a silk Valentino scarf (with big cats) and shiny black .



Those are pretty choices!  I really like the pin.  You are safe from me because I am on ban island


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I like this idea of incarnations/devotions to one jewellery designer/House at a time.
> 
> I'm a bit on a Cartier kick ATM, not because of just Cartier, but more because I had to research French surrealism for work and then became interested in Jean Cocteau in particular.
> 
> I have 2 pieces of EP in my T online basket but I keep spending money elsewhere (see above  ). I also asked T to get me in a gold HardWear ring but they didn't bother, so then I didn't bother bothering either. EP is another matter, my allegiance is totally to EP and how marvellous her designs were (Tiffany in general - not so much atm even though I like some of there other 'stuff').


I'm a big French fan too.  Many people who like Cartier also like Van Cleef and Arpels (VCA).  VCA jewelry is a bit the opposite of Cartier, as the VCA collections are more feminine bold.  The Alhambra line is the icnonic one; you might like VCA too.  You may want to check it out.


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> Don't everyone copy me or there'll be none for me, but the red silk flower/silver brooch and a red lacquered wooden bangle. I think I'm in a Chinese red lacquer mood, today I'm wearing a silk Valentino scarf (with big cats) and shiny black .


I have always loved that brooch, but no worries, I will not get it.  All the inventory is for you to pick and choose!  
Please share a mod shot!  After you get it, maybe it will work on a pendant, and I can get it as my EP "red".   I think you are currently the only one who owns the red bangle!  I still have hope my SA will find me one! 

By the way, for color with red, try turquise.  I love turquoise and red together.  Throw in a pop of white, and you'll scream summer!  

I hope you get the brooch and share with us... I have always admired it.


----------



## skyqueen

BigAkoya said:


> Front cover of Allure.
> But… look at the Bone cuff carefully.  Do you see what’s wrong?
> View attachment 5140207


Allure should be ashamed!


----------



## looksjustright

I’m on a bling ban, but I really love jade and have been eyeing her jade pendants, maybe the bean…


----------



## Brennamom

I had a fun play day at T yesterday, looking for something to layer with my tsavorite. Good thing I did, as some of my ideas didn‘t work like I imagined. This one was pretty above it https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...diamonds-by-the-yard-heart-necklace-33643063/ or this one was pretty below it https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...retti-diamonds-by-the-yard-necklace-27499627/. I have an anniversary coming up, so looking for ideas


----------



## limom

I love the heart.
Why would one need to be faithful when it comes to jewelry??
I love it all


----------



## Brennamom

limom said:


> I love the heart.
> Why would one need to be faithful when it comes to jewelry??
> I love it all


Oh I’m not, but I go in phases wearing only one designer at a time, but I have been known to wear my Cartier Amulette with my VCA Sweet Alhambra, but it’s more serial monogamy now than cross-pollination, LOL.


----------



## Brennamom

limom said:


> I love the heart.
> Why would one need to be faithful when it comes to jewelry??
> I love it all


The heart was the surprise! I hadn‘t considered it as a layer but the SA suggested I try it on and we were both surprised how well it worked mixing the metals.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Don't everyone copy me or there'll be none for me, but the red silk flower/silver brooch and a red lacquered wooden bangle. I think I'm in a Chinese red lacquer mood, today I'm wearing a silk Valentino scarf (with big cats) and shiny black .



I hope you find your beautiful pieces!  I can see you wearing both! Happy to let you know if I spot either.  For myself, I'm more a fan of blues and greens, so no competition from me, I promise!


----------



## BigAkoya

skyqueen said:


> Allure should be ashamed!


I know!  Isn't it nuts they didn't get it right?  I am sure the piece was on loan from Tiffany, and at least Tiffany lent them a "left wrist" bangle.  But they put it on upside down and totally missed the key point which is highlighting the wrist bone bump.  I bet when Tiffany marketing saw this, they were like what?!  Do we need to tell you guys how to do everthing?!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Front cover of Allure.
> But… look at the Bone cuff carefully.  Do you see what’s wrong?
> View attachment 5140207





Brennamom said:


> It’s upside down and backwards.





skyqueen said:


> Allure should be ashamed!



Geez, not terribly hard to figure out how to wear this bracelet properly!!  I mean, it's so anatomically explicit...


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> I had a fun play day at T yesterday, looking for something to layer with my tsavorite. Good thing I did, as some of my ideas didn‘t work like I imagined. This one was pretty above it https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...diamonds-by-the-yard-heart-necklace-33643063/ or this one was pretty below it https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/nec...retti-diamonds-by-the-yard-necklace-27499627/. I have an anniversary coming up, so looking for ideas


I have not seen either of these designs.  If you wear the second, I like the secone one a lot.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  Isn't it nuts they didn't get it right?  I am sure the piece was on loan from Tiffany, and at least Tiffany lent them a "left wrist" bangle.  But they put it on upside down and totally missed the key point which is highlighting the wrist bone bump.  I bet when Tiffany marketing saw this, they were like what?!  Do we need to tell you guys how to do everthing?!



Egregious error in eyes of EP fans!  Apparently needed to come with instructions!


----------



## BigAkoya

If I may go off topic for a moment... 
I love Tiffany, Breakfast at Tiffany's, and Audrey Hepburn.  I was at Target earlier today, and I saw this amazing magazine.  

This post is for you @AntiqueShopper as seeing your avatar, I thought you might like it too as well as some others here on this thread.


----------



## BigAkoya

looksjustright said:


> I’m on a bling ban, but I really love jade and have been eyeing her jade pendants, maybe the bean…


Jade is beginning to speak to me.  Carved jade is so pretty and the bean has a lot of angles vs. for example, a cabachon.  The bean would be gorgeous in jade.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> If I may go off topic for a moment...
> I love Tiffany, Breakfast at Tiffany's, and Audrey Hepburn.  I was at Target earlier today, and I saw this amazing magazine.
> 
> This post is for you @AntiqueShopper as seeing your avatar, I thought you might like it too as well as some others here on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 5140616
> View attachment 5140617
> View attachment 5140618
> View attachment 5140619


Of course I’ve seen Breakfast at Tiffany’s numerous times- and my favorite scene is at Tiffany’s


----------



## Love Of My Life

BigAkoya said:


> If I may go off topic for a moment...
> I love Tiffany, Breakfast at Tiffany's, and Audrey Hepburn.  I was at Target earlier today, and I saw this amazing magazine.
> 
> This post is for you @AntiqueShopper as seeing your avatar, I thought you might like it too as well as some others here on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 5140616
> View attachment 5140617
> View attachment 5140618
> View attachment 5140619



There is also a wonderful movie on Netflix about the life of Audrey Hepburn which is well done
She was inspiring on many levels


----------



## Brennamom

Love Of My Life said:


> There is also a wonderful movie on Netflix about the life of Audrey Hepburn which is well done
> She was inspiring on many levels


It was so good! Sad, but good.


----------



## etoile de mer

Love Of My Life said:


> There is also a wonderful movie on Netflix about the life of Audrey Hepburn which is well done
> She was inspiring on many levels



Thanks very much for mentioning, will look for it!  Yes, I agree, admired her so much.


----------



## BigAkoya

Love Of My Life said:


> There is also a wonderful movie on Netflix about the life of Audrey Hepburn which is well done
> She was inspiring on many levels


Oh, I will add it to my Netflix queue!  Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## looksjustright

Brennamom said:


> It was so good! Sad, but good.


I learned so much from that film! It was very well done.


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> There is also a wonderful movie on Netflix about the life of Audrey Hepburn which is well done
> She was inspiring on many levels



Good to know, because I can never find anything on Ntfx I wanna watch. I'll try tonight


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Good to know, because I can never find anything on Ntfx I wanna watch. I'll try tonight



 We're the same! Hardly watch Netflix anymore, decamped to Acorn and Britbox about a year ago, so now enjoying all your good programming!


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Good to know, because I can never find anything on Ntfx I wanna watch. I'll try tonight



Have you watched MINE, LUPIN & VELVET... all enjoyable


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> Have you watched MINE, LUPIN & VELVET... all enjoyable



No, I haven't. 

I couldn't find the Audrey  

I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)  

Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I couldn't find the Audrey
> 
> I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)
> 
> Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton



There is also a Barbra Streisand concert from 2017 that took place in Miami

Trying doing a search for "Audrey".. Hopefully it will come up


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I couldn't find the Audrey
> 
> I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)
> 
> Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton



There is also a wonderful Barbra Streisand concert  from 2017 which took place in Miami

The Audrey movie might be under the documentary category on Netflix..

Can also recommend Les Intouchables...


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I couldn't find the Audrey
> 
> I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)
> 
> Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton


Oooh oooh oooh, please share what you see!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> Good to know, because I can never find anything on Ntfx I wanna watch. I'll try tonight


If you have not seen The Queen's Gambit, it is a must see!  It's a story about a young lady who is an expert chess player.  She beats all the "boys", and the plot is so so so amazing!  I think it's like a Top Movie on Netflix!  Highly recommend.  And of course, there is The Crown.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

papertiger said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I couldn't find the Audrey
> 
> I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)
> 
> Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton


Are you going to see if they have the pieces in your cart?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> If you have not seen The Queen's Gambit, it is a must see!  It's a story about a young lady who is an expert chess player.  She beats all the "boys", and the plot is so so so amazing!  I think it's like a Top Movie on Netflix!  Highly recommend.  And of course, there is The Crown.


I started to watch the Queen’s Gambit!  It is really good!


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I couldn't find the Audrey
> 
> I'm watching Streisand in Funny Girl instead (I've never seen it)
> 
> Next week I'm going to pop in to T and and see what EP they have in Bond St and Brompton



Have fun at Tiffany, looking forward to a full report!  Hope you find something wonderful to bring home with you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Love Of My Life said:


> There is also a wonderful Barbra Streisand concert  from 2017 which took place in Miami
> 
> The Audrey movie might be under the documentary category on Netflix..
> 
> Can also recommend Les Intouchables...




Found while searching...is this the one you liked? 








						Watch Audrey | Netflix
					

An intimate portrait of legendary Hollywood actress, fashion icon and humanitarian Audrey Hepburn, who stood for love above all else.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## papertiger

AntiqueShopper said:


> Are you going to see if they have the pieces in your cart?



There are a few other pieces I'd like to look at too


----------



## Love Of My Life

etoile de mer said:


> Found while searching...is this the one you liked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Audrey | Netflix
> 
> 
> An intimate portrait of legendary Hollywood actress, fashion icon and humanitarian Audrey Hepburn, who stood for love above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com




Yes & enjoy it...


----------



## BigAkoya

For any of you considering the Bone Cuff...

First, for those who are not aware, the Bone Cuff come in two width sizes and three wrist sizes.  Most people think it only comes in two wrist sizes, medium and large.  This is because the small wrist is very hard to find (I have the small width and the small wrist size, and I had to convince an SA the small wrist size does exist  )

Anyway... great news!  The size small width AND small wrist is back!  It is almost never available!
Here is the link, click on the sizes, and you will see it.
Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in sterling silver, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.

Here is the medium bone cuff, and it also has sizes Small, Medium, Large
Elsa Peretti® medium Bone cuff in sterling silver, 61 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.

And, in case the small wrist size sells out (they sell out fast and seem to be so hard to find), here are photos as evidence to show your SA in case you want one.

Grab one if you have been eyeing it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> For any of you considering the Bone Cuff...
> 
> First, for those who are not aware, the Bone Cuff come in two width sizes and three wrist sizes.  Most people think it only comes in two wrist sizes, medium and large.  This is because the small wrist is very hard to find (I have the small width and the small wrist size, and I had to convince an SA the small wrist size does exist  )
> 
> Anyway... great news!  The size small width AND small wrist is back!  It is almost never available!
> Here is the link, click on the sizes, and you will see it.
> Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in sterling silver, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Here is the medium bone cuff, and it also has sizes Small, Medium, Large
> Elsa Peretti® medium Bone cuff in sterling silver, 61 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> And, in case the small wrist size sells out (they sell out fast and seem to be so hard to find), here are photos as evidence to show your SA in case you want one.
> 
> Grab one if you have been eyeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145224


I tried on the Bone Cuff in the medium width and medium size the other day and definitely need it!  I loved it!  However, I have to wait until I’m off ban island before I can purchase


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I tried on the Bone Cuff in the medium width and medium size the other day and definitely need it!  I loved it!  However, I have to wait until I’m off ban island before I can purchase


I'm a big jewelry lover, and the bone cuff is among one of my favorite pieces!  I am sure you will love it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I'm a big jewelry lover, and the bone cuff is among one of my favorite pieces!  I am sure you will love it.


I like delicate and chunky pieces.  I just think the Bone Cuff is such a work of art.


----------



## looksjustright

Ah I love the small bone cuff! Do those of you who tried it on in a medium width feel it truly is a medium? My wrist is a bit more than 6 inches and just shy of 6.25, I usually wear a medium in Tiffany bracelets. Trying to see if it fits “true to size” from the opinion of those who have tried it on in person


----------



## MatAllston

I love wearing my silver small bone cuff with my WG wave earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> I love wearing my silver small bone cuff with my WG wave earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146558


Perfect combination!


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> I love wearing my silver small bone cuff with my WG wave earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146558


That looks great together, the curved lines of both pieces.  
I really need to live on the edge and try some dangling earrings.    

Your wave earrings are beautiful on you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> That looks great together, the curved lines of both pieces.
> I really need to live on the edge and try some dangling earrings.
> 
> Your wave earrings are beautiful on you.


You should try some dangles on!! They are definitely fun!  I bet this group would be happy to help you find a perfect Peretti pair to go with your gorgeous collection


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> You should try some dangles on!! They are definitely fun!  I bet this group would be happy to help you find a perfect Peretti pair to go with your gorgeous collection


I know!  I just need to step up to the plate and be brave!      I think I will surf and check out Peretti earrings.


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> That looks great together, the curved lines of both pieces.
> I really need to live on the edge and try some dangling earrings.
> 
> Your wave earrings are beautiful on you.


Thank you so much. Yes you need to try on some dangling earrings. I recently acquired a pair of EP YG large scarf earrings and I absolutely love them. I now have the slight urge to get the YG bone cuff


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> Thank you so much. Yes you need to try on some dangling earrings. I recently acquired a pair of EP YG large scarf earrings and I absolutely love them. I now have the slight urge to get the YG bone cuff


Ooohhh... that sounds lovely.  Mod shot please!


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Ooohhh... that sounds lovely.  Mod shot please!



Here it is. Pics don’t do justice. The gold looks so mush nicer when I’m outside under the sun. Check out the fine details in the second pic, the workmanship is perfection.


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> Here it is. Pics don’t do justice. The gold looks so mush nicer when I’m outside under the sun. Check out the fine details in the second pic, the workmanship is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 5146984
> View attachment 5146985


Wow... those look great on you.  The gold looks so fluid.  
They hang so nicely on your ears, so  beautiful!


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... those look great on you.  The gold looks so fluid.
> They hang so nicely on your ears, so  beautiful!


Thank you so much The mesh collection is my second favorite EP collection after DBTY.


----------



## Brennamom

Hi y'all! I came across this and for those looking for a really big bean for a silk cord, this might work. Depending on there the hinge is to keep it closed, it should hang right and be secure if it's made to hold bills securely... 





						Tiffany and Co Sterling Silver Bean Money Clip. by Elsa - Etsy
					

Tiffany and Co. Sterling Silver Bean Money Clip by Elsa Peretti. 2 Inches Long. Fully Hallmarked for Tiffany & Sterling Silver. 100% Authentic with Pouch and Box  International buyers will be responsible for import duty and tax




					www.etsy.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So I finally watched Halston- the episode where Peretti designed the bottle- it was so beautifully done.  I love how she discovered, designed and crafted it!


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I finally watched Halston- the episode where Peretti designed the bottle- it was so beautifully done.  I love how she discovered, designed and crafted it!


I know!  I just love the bottle necklace.  I feel like I want to collect them, but collecting is just another word for hoarding!     I'll be good for now.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  I just love the bottle necklace.  I feel like I want to collect them, but collecting is just another word for hoarding!     I'll be good for now.


It’s not hoarding if you have a specific piece in mind.  It’s another thing if you buy everything/anything just because a designer makes it.  As long as it makes you happy, can afford, and you have room- I say go for it!  They would look beautiful hanging in a shadow box on your wall.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  I just love the bottle necklace.  I feel like I want to collect them, but collecting is just another word for hoarding!     I'll be good for now.


Just imagine bottle necklaces displayed like this:


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Just imagine bottle necklaces displayed like this:
> View attachment 5148208


Wow... that is really pretty.  What a great idea!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Just imagine bottle necklaces displayed like this:
> View attachment 5148208


I should do that with the scorpion so it doesn't just sit in a box... Thank you!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sorry to be a Debbie downer but two things:

- silver items will tarnish left like that 

- having had all my jewellery stolen - if your beloved pieces are out, they are at risk. 

Whaaaahhhh whaaaaaaah


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A1aGypsy said:


> Sorry to be a Debbie downer but two things:
> 
> - silver items will tarnish left like that
> 
> - having had all my jewellery stolen - if your beloved pieces are out, they are at risk.
> 
> Whaaaahhhh whaaaaaaah


My rebuttal:

They have clear jewelry boxes where you could either add hooks to back or leave on counter.  Plus, you can always add silver tarnish paper. Or if you collect gold bottles than tarnish would not be an issue.

I’m sorry you had your pieces stolen. 
This is equivalent in theft as leaving your jewelry in a box on the counter or having a jewelry armoire


----------



## A1aGypsy

I agree, but , I don’t recommend boxes on counter or armoires either.  

As long as people realize the potential cost. I never thought it would happen to me and wish I had been more careful. That’s all. It is beautiful.


----------



## BigAkoya

I had to share in this thread (I posted this also in the LVMH Tiffany thread).
Whether you like this ad or not, for me... my big takeaway from this... look at the silver jewelry...

The Bone Cuff rules and transcends all generations!
For mothers, daughters, and granddaughters!  Bone Cuff Now & Forever!  Get yours now!    

“Not Your Mother’s Tiffany” Campaign Angering Some – JCK (jckonline.com)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I had to share in this thread (I posted this also in the LVMH Tiffany thread).
> Whether you like this ad or not, for me... my big takeaway from this... look at the silver jewelry...
> 
> The Bone Cuff rules and transcends all generations!
> For moms, daughters, and granddaughters!  Bone Cuff Now & Forever!  Get yours now!
> 
> “Not Your Mother’s Tiffany” Campaign Angering Some – JCK (jckonline.com)
> 
> View attachment 5150596


Lol!  I just made fun of the “Not Your Mother’s Tiffany” ad and the Bone Cuff on the other thread.  This is by no means making fun of the sculptural piece of art that is the Cuff.  The ad tries to suggest the Bone Cuff is not meant for any generation- only for youthful.  However the Bone Cuff has definitely been worn by moms and grandmas alike.  I said this piece was “Your Grandmas, Mother and My Tiffany”.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol!  I just made fun of the “Not Your Mother’s Tiffany” ad and the Bone Cuff on the other thread.  This is by no means making fun of the sculptural piece of art that is the Cuff.  The ad tries to suggest the Bone Cuff is not meant for any generation- only for youthful.  However the Bone Cuff has definitely been worn by moms and grandmas alike.  I said this piece was “Your Grandmas, Mother and My Tiffany”.


Exactly!  I haven't seen your post on the other thread come through yet.  I'll be sure to take a look!


----------



## BigAkoya

By the way, does anyone know what earrings the girl with the tank top is wearing?  Hide Tide? Mesh? 
Inquiring minds want to know.. I think they look nice.

Update: Found it!  A great link:   Summer Silver Jewelry Trends | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Brennamom

Hope everyone is having a good summer! Thought I'd share this, got it yesterday.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> Hope everyone is having a good summer! Thought I'd share this, got it yesterday.


That looks so pretty on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Hope everyone is having a good summer! Thought I'd share this, got it yesterday.


That is so pretty on you.  I have never paid much attention to the Mesh collection, but it looks gorgeous on you.  
I need to try on pieces from this collection next time I am at the boutique.  

Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

Red Doughnut bangle update!
So... I've been surfing the Tiffany website given they launched a bunch of ads.
I'm also checking out the Mesh collection as @Brennamom 's necklace is so nice (and the Not Your Mother ad model is wearing the earrings).  

On the website, under Peretti, they have all these "Shop the image" photos where you can click on the photo and go right to the piece to order.  Well, one of the "Shop the image" photos is the red doughnut bangle (see below)!

I got excited, but then annoyed... how can they be advertising the red doughnut bangle is available?  I ordered mine in May (both a size Small and Medium), and I am still waiting!    

I contacted customer service.  The person said she sees my size medium bangle being shipped out to me on Monday, 8/9! Yippee!      On the downside though, the size small is still on backorder which is actually the size I think I am (my silver doughnut bangle is a size small).   I hope the size small will ship out in a few days so I can try on both and return the one that does not fit. 
If not, I will just keep the size medium. 

I want to share this in case anyone is thinking of getting the red bangle.  They are coming back in stock!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> That is so pretty on you.  I have never paid much attention to the Mesh collection, but it looks gorgeous on you.
> I need to try on pieces from this collection next time I am at the boutique.
> 
> Congrats on your new piece!


Thank you! Honestly, I was never a big mesh fan either, but the scale of it and the pearl just appealed to me.


----------



## whiteonwhite

I really enjoyed reading through this entire thread and seeing everyone's collections.

In other news...who is going to buy this?!

Tiffany & Co. Lacquer Bangle - Bracelets - TIF171065 | The RealReal


----------



## Brennamom

whiteonwhite said:


> I really enjoyed reading through this entire thread and seeing everyone's collections.
> 
> In other news...who is going to buy this?!
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Lacquer Bangle - Bracelets - TIF171065 | The RealReal


I bought this from them a few months ago (not this specific one) and it was perfect! My only caveat, check the size! I didn't and it is a tad too small for me. Not uncomfortable but heaven help me if I swell with it on, LOL! I've been grabbing some cool EP from them recently and if you are a BofA member, there is a $25 reward if you use your ATM card (Rakuten too, I think)...


----------



## BigAkoya

whiteonwhite said:


> I really enjoyed reading through this entire thread and seeing everyone's collections.
> 
> In other news...who is going to buy this?!
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Lacquer Bangle - Bracelets - TIF171065 | The RealReal


I love the Red Doughnut Bangle!  Such a cool piece.  I hope someone on this thread can get it!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brennamom

So, this was on my placemat when I woke up. Wedding Anniversary today, pretty happy!! T I already had, stacks nicely with my new beanie!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brennamom said:


> So, this was on my placemat when I woke up. Wedding Anniversary today, pretty happy!! T I already had, stacks nicely with my new beanie!


Happy Anniversary!!  The Bean is so cute!


----------



## Brennamom

AntiqueShopper said:


> Happy Anniversary!!  The Bean is so cute!


Thank you! Super shiny too!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> So, this was on my placemat when I woke up. Wedding Anniversary today, pretty happy!! T I already had, stacks nicely with my new beanie!


So pretty!  And what a sweet and thoughtful hubby!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jt415

In honor of Elsa Peretti - posting my favorite and newer piece.
My sister gave me the Sevillana ring a long time ago and I wear it almost everyday.  I always get compliments on it.  It's the larger size.
I also just had my 50th birthday in June and my sister gave me the small Elsa Peretti bone cuff.  It's hard to believe that in 2020, the bone cuff had it's 50th anniversary/birthday too and it's still a piece that people wear.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jt415 said:


> In honor of Elsa Peretti - posting my favorite and newer piece.
> My sister gave me the Sevillana ring a long time ago and I wear it almost everyday.  I always get compliments on it.  It's the larger size.
> I also just had my 50th birthday in June and my sister gave me the small Elsa Peretti bone cuff.  It's hard to believe that in 2020, the bone cuff had it's 50th anniversary/birthday too and it's still a piece that people wear.


Beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

jt415 said:


> In honor of Elsa Peretti - posting my favorite and newer piece.
> My sister gave me the Sevillana ring a long time ago and I wear it almost everyday.  I always get compliments on it.  It's the larger size.
> I also just had my 50th birthday in June and my sister gave me the small Elsa Peretti bone cuff.  It's hard to believe that in 2020, the bone cuff had it's 50th anniversary/birthday too and it's still a piece that people wear.


I love these both pieces   What a wonderful sister, the bone cuff is gorgeous on you!   
Happy Birthday!


----------



## skyqueen

jt415 said:


> In honor of Elsa Peretti - posting my favorite and newer piece.
> My sister gave me the Sevillana ring a long time ago and I wear it almost everyday.  I always get compliments on it.  It's the larger size.
> I also just had my 50th birthday in June and my sister gave me the small Elsa Peretti bone cuff.  It's hard to believe that in 2020, the bone cuff had it's 50th anniversary/birthday too and it's still a piece that people wear.


Perfect together


----------



## jt415

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## jt415

BigAkoya said:


> I love these both pieces   What a wonderful sister, the bone cuff is gorgeous on you!
> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!  I have a generous sister.


----------



## jt415

skyqueen said:


> Perfect together


----------



## jt415

Brennamom said:


> So tell me if this is weird (and could be temporary, I’m a serial monogamist), but since Elsa’s passing () and rediscovering Tiff and her collection, I can see myself being like Liza (supposedly) and wearing Elsa exclusively for a good long time. I’ve been through my Cartier/VCA/DY phases but this one just feels right… Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


So when my sister gave my EP bone for my bday, it was for the wrong wrist.  She thought I would wear it on my left ha


BigAkoya said:


> I am a serial monogamist like you too!  I probably go a bit far on the clothing as I buy multiples of the same item if I love something.
> 
> I actually like wearing the same brands over and over again... I think it's part of a person's look.
> 
> Elsa Peretti is timeless.  Now that Elsa has passed away, I think she will turn into the Schlumberger of our time.  Her pieces will be regarded as classics, worn by people of all ages, young & old.
> 
> I say for go for it Liza!  It will be your look, and having a certain look is the most fashionable of all!


When my sister gifted me my EP bracelet, we did have to exchange it because I wanted to wear it on my right side and she gave me a left sided bracelet.  We went to the store and I asked the sales person if she sold a lot more cuffs after Elsa Peretti passed away.  She said now that she thinks  about it, she did sell a lot more cuffs after her passing. She also told us that the right side in the small cuff in size small was back ordered so it would take a couple weeks to come in.  She said it looks like a lot of people are ordering that particular size.


----------



## papertiger

jt415 said:


> In honor of Elsa Peretti - posting my favorite and newer piece.
> My sister gave me the Sevillana ring a long time ago and I wear it almost everyday.  I always get compliments on it.  It's the larger size.
> I also just had my 50th birthday in June and my sister gave me the small Elsa Peretti bone cuff.  It's hard to believe that in 2020, the bone cuff had it's 50th anniversary/birthday too and it's still a piece that people wear.



Always loved the bone, but I had no idea the ring looked soooo wonderful, enjoy both! 

PS what a lovely sister you have, she has great taste, and she must have a great sister too


----------



## jt415

papertiger said:


> Always loved the bone, but I had no idea the ring looked soooo wonderful, enjoy both!
> 
> PS what a lovely sister you have, she has great taste, and she must have a great sister too


Thanks! She truly is a great sister. She spoiled my kids when they were younger.


----------



## Brennamom

Happy Friday! If you need some drool-worthy inspo, go to Tiffany’s Insta page and click on Elsa’s pic. There are TONS of pics, some things I’ve never seen! Enjoy! https://instagram.com/tiffanyandco?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Happy Friday! If you need some drool-worthy inspo, go to Tiffany’s Insta page and click on Elsa’s pic. There are TONS of pics, some things I’ve never seen! Enjoy! https://instagram.com/tiffanyandco?utm_medium=copy_link


Wow...thanks for sharing.  I watched all the clips, and like you, I have never seen some of it. 
I like this round disc necklace... it looks like turquoise but I don't think it is. 
Does anyone have any info on this necklace?


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Wow...thanks for sharing.  I watched all the clips, and like you, I have never seen some of it.
> I like this round disc necklace... it looks like turquoise but I don't think it is.
> Does anyone have any info on this necklace?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189815



That's the same image I mentioned previously in this thread! I searched everywhere for it and couldn't find it. I saw it years ago as a magazine ad, and soon after headed to my Tiffany to request "the large, turquoise disc". My SA said so many had requested the same, but it was in fact silver! Sadly, just a reflection causing it to look blue.  Still beautiful, though, in silver. I love these large discs.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> That's the same image I mentioned previously in this thread! I searched everywhere for it and couldn't find it. I saw it years ago as a magazine ad, and soon after headed to my Tiffany to request "the large, turquoise disc". My SA said so many had requested the same, but it was in fact silver! Sadly, just a reflection causing it to look blue.  Still beautiful, though, in silver. I love these large discs.


Wow, it's really silver? I would have never guessed!  Yes, I like these large discs too!  Years ago, I had a tiny little pave disc pendant.  It was small, but I liked it at the time.  Now, I like the bigger discs!  I will have to go to Tiffany and check these out. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Brennamom

etoile de mer said:


> That's the same image I mentioned previously in this thread! I searched everywhere for it and couldn't find it. I saw it years ago as a magazine ad, and soon after headed to my Tiffany to request "the large, turquoise disc". My SA said so many had requested the same, but it was in fact silver! Sadly, just a reflection causing it to look blue.  Still beautiful, though, in silver. I love these large discs.


I figured it was silver, but it’s clever how they reflect the Tiff blue… It’s gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

Now I want one of those big discs, but I can't even find them on the website.  I only see the little hematite discs.  Maybe they will come back in production.


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Happy Friday! If you need some drool-worthy inspo, go to Tiffany’s Insta page and click on Elsa’s pic. There are TONS of pics, some things I’ve never seen! Enjoy! https://instagram.com/tiffanyandco?utm_medium=copy_link



Thank you for sharing. Sadly, the link for Elsa only works if one can sign into an Instagram account...I know, probably silly, but I don't want to support either Facebook or Instagram so don't have accounts. It feels so strange to me that companies that use IG as a primary marketing platform as okay with this.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Wow, it's really silver? I would have never guessed!  Yes, I like these large discs too!  Years ago, I had a tiny little pave disc pendant.  It was small, but I liked it at the time.  Now, I like the bigger discs!  I will have to go to Tiffany and check these out.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I know! I was all ready to buy it after seeing the ad, had it really existed!  Like so many of her pieces, just so beautiful, simple with just the right amount of detail. I hope they come back into production, I'd like one, too!



Brennamom said:


> I figured it was silver, but it’s clever how they reflect the Tiff blue… It’s gorgeous!



Yes, so pretty!  And the photo itself is so beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Now I want one of those big discs, but I can't even find them on the website.  I only see the little hematite discs.  Maybe they will come back in production.



@BigAkoya, if you locate the large silver disc at some point, could you share the item number? I'm guessing the one shown above is 50mm. Seems would be weird for them to feature on this their Instagram site now if they're not going to produce more.  Do we think this fits into their current vision of pieces to offer? Years back when disappointed it was not actually turquoise, I moved on. But now think it would be fun to have in silver.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya, if you locate the large silver disc at some point, could you share the item number? I'm guessing the one shown above is 50mm. Seems would be weird for them to feature on this their Instagram site now if they're not going to produce more.  Do we think this fits into their current vision of pieces to offer? Years back when disappointed it was not actually turquoise, I moved on. But now think it would be fun to have in silver.


I think I found it!  It's on the website. At first, I only saw the 35mm size, but I see now you can toggle to choose 35mm or 50mm. 
Go to size guide and you will see the two sizes.  50mm is 1.9", so that might be the one she is wearing although hers looks bigger than 50mm.  Do you think hers could be larger? 
Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in sterling silver on a silk cord. | Tiffany & Co.

Here is one on eBay:   $700 Tiffany & Co 50mm Elsa Peretti Ex Large Silver Round Disc Pendant Necklace | eBay


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I think I found it!  It's on the website. At first, I only saw the 35mm size, but I see now you can toggle to choose 35mm or 50mm.
> Go to size guide and you will see the two sizes.  50mm is 1.9", so that might be the one she is wearing although hers looks bigger than 50mm.  Do you think hers could be larger?
> Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in sterling silver on a silk cord. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Here is one on eBay:   $700 Tiffany & Co 50mm Elsa Peretti Ex Large Silver Round Disc Pendant Necklace | eBay



Ah, you're so smart, thank you! I didn't see the toggle for the 50mm. I was guessing it's the 50mm in the ad, not sure if there was an even larger one...but do see what you mean, hers could be larger...or she could be petite?


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Ah, you're so smart, thank you! I didn't see the toggle for the 50mm. I was guessing it's the 50mm in the ad, not sure if there was an even larger one...but do see what you mean, hers could be larger...or she could be petite?


I'm not convinced that disc is silver.  I think it's turquoise but was discontinued a long time ago, when my turquoise cabachon ring was also discontinued.  I found the turquoise disc earrings while googling.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I'm not convinced that disc is silver.  I think it's turquoise but was discontinued a long time ago, when my turquoise cabachon ring was also discontinued.  I found the turquoise disc earrings while googling.
> 
> View attachment 5190283



Dunno, I was told at the time the ad was current (clutching the ad in my hands) that it was silver, not tuquiose. I remember asking a few times to clarify (hoping for a different answer ) but she was quite sure. And she'd had others asking the same question, so I assumed she had verified. I tried those turquoise earrings on years ago. They were really pretty! Earlier in this thread I posted my disc/diamond earrings (exact same size/design).


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I'm not convinced that disc is silver.  I think it's turquoise but was discontinued a long time ago, when my turquoise cabachon ring was also discontinued.  I found the turquoise disc earrings while googling.
> 
> View attachment 5190283





etoile de mer said:


> Dunno, I was told at the time the ad was current (clutching the ad in my hands) that it was silver, not tuquiose. I remember asking a few times to clarify (hoping for a different answer ) but she was quite sure. And she'd had others asking the same question, so I assumed she had verified. I tried those turquoise earrings on years ago. They were really pretty! Earlier in this thread I posted my disc/diamond earrings (exact same size/design).




@BigAkoya , let me know if you ever find otherwise. I searched again for the elusive paper ad I'd kept (no luck) to see if it was dated. I did decide to order the 50mm silver disc, so look forward to receiving. Did you know they also currently offer the large, 50mm disc in red lacquer? Mentioning as I know you're a fan of red. I wish they'd offer it in pale blue lacquer, that would satisfy my turquoise craving! 






						Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya , let me know if you ever find otherwise. I searched again for the elusive paper ad I'd kept (no luck) to see if it was dated. I did decide to order the 50mm silver disc, so look forward to receiving. Did you know they also currently offer the large, 50mm disc in red lacquer? Mentioning as I know you're a fan of red. I wish they'd offer it in pale blue lacquer, that would satisfy my turquoise craving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


Thanks for pointing out it also comes in red.  I found this online; the photos show the disc as blue, but it's really rock crystal.
I have not seen a peep of any sized disc in turquoise, only those earrings.  It's so odd though Tiffany would only offer the earrings in turquoise but not any pendant.  I can't wait until yours arrives and we can at least see if it's the same 50mmm size.  

Tiffany & Co. Gold Elsa Peretti Rare Rock Crystal Disk 18k Yellow 18" Necklace Listed By Sally Sue - Tradesy


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for pointing out it also comes in red.  I found this online; the photos show the disc as blue, but it's really rock crystal.
> I have not seen a peep of any sized disc in turquoise, only those earrings.  It's so odd though Tiffany would only offer the earrings in turquoise but not any pendant.  I can't wait until yours arrives and we can at least see if it's the same 50mmm size.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Gold Elsa Peretti Rare Rock Crystal Disk 18k Yellow 18" Necklace Listed By Sally Sue - Tradesy



Wow, I must say, what a stupid way to present that clear, rock crystal pendant for sale!  I do wonder, might it have been difficult for Tiffany to source enough large pieces of quality turquoise needed to create large discs? I'll post pics when my large silver disc arrives!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here are a few housewares.  Terracotta orchid pot, terracotta mug, and Padova pizza cutter.  The pizza cutter is still available at Tiffany, but I haven’t see the terracotta items for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5029399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029401


OMG!
Nuttynut

Have never see the  Padova pizza cutter before!
This is an absolute treasure.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cheddar Cheese said:


> OMG!
> Nuttynut
> 
> Have never see the  Padova pizza cutter before!
> This is an absolute treasure.



I love pizza.  This was a must-have for me!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love pizza.  This was a must-have for me!


Have you used it?  How do you clean it?  I always thought the pizza cutter was really cool!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I’ve used it many times.  The handle is sterling, but the blade is stainless steel.  It’s very easy to clean, I just make sure I dry the handle with a soft cloth so it stays nice and polished.


----------



## BigAkoya

I have always loved this fish bowl, but I don't want to put live goldfish in it.  It's too big to use as a wine goblet, so I was thinking of putting M&Ms in it, but there's no lid.  Hmmm....  it's so cute! 

Elsa Peretti® Fishbowl in glass. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I have always loved this fish bowl, but I don't want to put live goldfish in it.  It's too big to use as a wine goblet, so I was thinking of putting M&Ms in it, but there's no lid.  Hmmm....  it's so cute!
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Fishbowl in glass. | Tiffany & Co.


Lol! M&Ms wouldn’t last long in my house.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Love love pearls, these have a story. 

DH ordered them for me. They never turned up & we forgot about them.

Years later when our local Tiffany relocated, the manager found them at the back of a safe. 
When we went in to check out the new location, he greeted us and asked if we were still interested.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Love love pearls, these have a story.
> 
> DH ordered them for me. They never turned up & we forgot about them.
> 
> Years later when our local Tiffany relocated, the manager found them at the back of a safe.
> When we went in to check out the new location, he greeted us and asked if we were still interested.


Those are beautiful!  Did you pay the original price or was it higher?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

AntiqueShopper said:


> Those are beautiful!  Did you pay the original price or was it higher?





AntiqueShopper said:


> Those are beautiful!  Did you pay the original price or was it higher?



Just checked w/ DH. He paid the original price.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Just checked w/ DH. He paid the original price.


DH, just got back & added the reason the pearls got lost in the vault was he had requested a search for this particular design as it had been discontinued. When they arrived at our store somehow we were not notified and they lay forgotten for years.


----------



## BigAkoya

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Love love pearls, these have a story.
> 
> DH ordered them for me. They never turned up & we forgot about them.
> 
> Years later when our local Tiffany relocated, the manager found them at the back of a safe.
> When we went in to check out the new location, he greeted us and asked if we were still interested.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thank you BigAkoya!
Can see you also appreciate pearls. 
Possibly one of the amazing wonders of the world. All those oysters working away on an irritant for our benefit. How could we possibly thank them?


----------



## BigAkoya

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Thank you BigAkoya!
> Can see you also appreciate pearls.
> Possibly one of the amazing wonders of the world. All those oysters working away on an irritant for our benefit. How could we possibly thank them?


Yes, I am a huge fan of pearls! 
If you’re not shy, I’d love to see a mod shot.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I am a huge fan of pearls!
> If you’re not shy, I’d love to
> see a mod shot.


Certainly! Will do so ASAP


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I am a huge fan of pearls!
> If you’re not shy, I’d love to see a mod shot.



Here you are am shy


----------



## BigAkoya

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Here you are am shy
> 
> View attachment 5198778


Wow wow wow!  This looks stunning on you!  I love the mix of pearls and how they were layered/twisted.  The pearls themselves also glow.  It's beautiful!  So gorgeous!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> Wow wow wow!  This looks stunning on you!  I love the mix of pearls and how they were layered/twisted.  The pearls themselves also glow.  It's beautiful!  So gorgeous!  Thanks so much for sharing.



BigaAkoya, 
Thank you!
You are most welcome!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all!  I received my 50mm “Round” pendant a few days ago and have been mulling. It’s absolutely gorgeous as an object. But, the scale is quite large, so it feels overwhelming on me worn short. I do think it would look beautiful worn long, and because it’s quite heavy, it hangs so nicely. But worn long, I also see this easily getting dinged up, and I think so much of its beauty is the highly polished sculptural shape. And I less frequently wear long pendant necklaces. So, I think all considered, not the best match for me.

Including this photo for size reference.
Keychain Bean (converted to pendant), 50mm Round pendant, and large Starfish pendant


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all!  I received my 50mm “Round” pendant a few days ago and have been mulling. It’s absolutely gorgeous as an object. But, the scale is quite large, so it feels overwhelming on me worn short. I do think it would look beautiful worn long, and because it’s quite heavy, it hangs so nicely. But worn long, I also see this easily getting dinged up, and I think so much of its beauty is the highly polished sculptural shape. And I less frequently wear long pendant necklaces. So, I think all considered, not the best match for me.
> 
> Including this photo for size reference.
> Keychain Bean (converted to pendant), 50mm Round pendant, and large Starfish pendant
> 
> View attachment 5202761


It is beautiful!  I definitely agree with you.  It has to fit your body.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all!  I received my 50mm “Round” pendant a few days ago and have been mulling. It’s absolutely gorgeous as an object. But, the scale is quite large, so it feels overwhelming on me worn short. I do think it would look beautiful worn long, and because it’s quite heavy, it hangs so nicely. But worn long, I also see this easily getting dinged up, and I think so much of its beauty is the highly polished sculptural shape. And I less frequently wear long pendant necklaces. So, I think all considered, not the best match for me.
> 
> Including this photo for size reference.
> Keychain Bean (converted to pendant), 50mm Round pendant, and large Starfish pendant
> 
> View attachment 5202761


I think it's beautiful!  I love the clean, yet sculptured lines.  It will make a great statement piece.  Can you buy a longer silk cord and lengthen it?  

I don't think it will get dinged up a lot, and if it does, Tiffany can buff it.  I have several bottle necklaces., and they are on a long chain.  I am used to wearing long neckalce, and the secret is to pretend like you're wearing a tie.  I work in a conservative environment, male-domainated.  One day, we were at lunch, and a gentleman had to reach over and pick up something.  I saw up just automatically bend his left hand to block his tie from falling over, almost like second nature to him.  That was my ah ha moment!  The secret to wearing long necklaces is pretend you have a tie on!  

I think that disc is so bold and elegant.  Yet, because it is round and lines are curvy, it is so feminine.  
It's also very different than the bean and starfish, so I would say it's not a dupe.  

But you have to love it of course.  Maybe see if a longer silk cord changes your view.  Good luck!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> It is beautiful!  I definitely agree with you.  It has to fit your body.



Yes, I think so, too. And, if I have to think too much about a piece, the answer is usually clear! It's on its was back now. 



BigAkoya said:


> I think it's beautiful!  I love the clean, yet sculptured lines.  It will make a great statement piece.  Can you buy a longer silk cord and lengthen it?
> 
> I don't think it will get dinged up a lot, and if it does, Tiffany can buff it.  I have several bottle necklaces., and they are on a long chain.  I am used to wearing long neckalce, and the secret is to pretend like you're wearing a tie.  I work in a conservative environment, male-domainated.  One day, we were at lunch, and a gentleman had to reach over and pick up something.  I saw up just automatically bend his left hand to block his tie from falling over, almost like second nature to him.  That was my ah ha moment!  The secret to wearing long necklaces is pretend you have a tie on!
> 
> I think that disc is so bold and elegant.  Yet, because it is round and lines are curvy, it is so feminine.
> It's also very different than the bean and starfish, so I would say it's not a dupe.
> 
> But you have to love it of course.  Maybe see if a longer silk cord changes your view.  Good luck!



Many thanks for your thoughts, appreciated! I love the tie trick, I'm going to try to remember to do that when wearing my long necklaces. I agree, it's a gorgeous, bold, statement piece. For some reason, just not for me right now. I pulled out my silver Cushion bangle (that we both have) to see if it would complement the large disc (I didn't think so). I usually love that bangle, but just didn't as much at the moment. So maybe I'm just going through a phase of liking bold less on me right now.  I can always try the large disc again at some time, and won't be crushed if later it's not available. But, was fun to give it a try. I'd love if they offered it some pale lacquer colors, I think that would be a better match for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

I watched a great and shallow movie recently... Crazy About Tiffany's.
Watch Crazy About Tiffany's | Prime Video (amazon.com)

Some reviews said it was self-promoting, shallow, and all about celebrities and bling.  I almost dismissed the movie thinking it would be too shallow.  I am so glad I watched it...I loved it!  Yes, it's shallow with people oogling over Tiffany pieces, but to me, that was the whole point and why it was so fun.  The first part talks about Tiffany in general and the jewelry.. wow!
The later part has small sections on the designers, and they highlight Elsa Peretti and Schlumberger.  I really enjoyed those sections.
One person was wearing both the giant red bean necklace and the red bangle at the same time.

Anyway, I wanted to share in case anyone is interested.  A very fun movie to me!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I watched a great and shallow movie recently... Crazy About Tiffany's.
> Watch Crazy About Tiffany's | Prime Video (amazon.com)
> 
> Some reviews said it was self-promoting, shallow, and all about celebrities and bling.  I almost dismissed the movie thinking it would be to shallow.  I am so glad I watched it.  I loved it!  Yes, it's shallow with people oggling over Tiffany pieces, but to me, that was the whole point and why it was so fun.  The first part talks about Tiffany in general and the jewelry.. wow!
> The later part has small sections on the designers, and they highlight Elsa Peretti and Schlumberger.  I really enjoyed those sections.
> One person was wearing both the giant red bean necklace and the red bangle at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share in case anyone is interested.  A very fun movie to me!



Thanks for sharing! I have a vague memory of possibly seeing this in the past. Will definitely watch, and welcome a chance for some shallow oogling right now!


----------



## BigAkoya

I read in the LV TIffany thread Tiffany is going to discontinue all silver and home.  I find that hard to believe, especially Peretti.  If it is true, I'm kind of bummed.  I've been surfing to see what else I need before the pieces get discontinued. 

True or not... I want to share this catchall tray.  It's classic Tiffany, and I love the color.  
Just FYI in case anyone might be interested to use this to put your pieces.  I use this when I travel, and it just puts a smile on my face. Not to mention, it's so turquoise blue, I'll never forget to pack my bling when I check out!     

Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> I read in the LV TIffany thread Tiffany is going to discontinue all silver and home.  I find that hard to believe, especially Peretti.  If it is true, I'm kind of bummed.  I've been surfing to see what else I need before the pieces get discontinued.
> 
> True or not... I want to share this catchall tray.  It's classic Tiffany, and I love the color.
> Just FYI in case anyone might be interested to use this to put your pieces.  I use this when I travel, and it just puts a smile on my face. Not to mention, it's so turquoise blue, I'll never forget to pack my bling when I check out!
> 
> Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.


Nope, I’m calling BS on that. LVMH or not, that aren’t that stupid. Of course I say that knowing full well what Federated/Macys did to Magnins et al but I have some hope left…


----------



## BigAkoya

Brennamom said:


> Nope, I’m calling BS on that. LVMH or not, that aren’t that stupid. Of course I say that knowing full well what Federated/Macys did to Magnins et al but I have some hope left…


I hope not!  I also would think the Peretti foundation would sue due to breach of contract.  We'll see.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I hope not!  I also would think the Peretti foundation would sue due to breach of contract.  We'll see.


I can’t imagine them getting rid of all silver- especially Peretti. Maybe they scale back a lot- like on the amount of silver open hearts and Bean- but not everything. Bottom line is that most of Tiffany’s bread and butter is silver. The markup on it is way higher than anything else. I looked at the price of the 10 mm bead bracelet the other day and it was over $400. I remember when that piece was $80- yes $80.  I paid $100- yes- $100 for the graduated bead necklace 19 years ago.  The current price is $625.  Granted that was a long time ago but inflation and materials did not increase 5-6x.  In comparison I bought the .14 DBTY in yellow gold 16 years ago (I’m aging myself here ladies   ) for $550 and the current retail is $1300. That is less than a 2.5x markup.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> I can’t imagine them getting rid of all silver- especially Peretti. Maybe they scale back a lot- like on the amount of silver open hearts and Bean- but not everything. Bottom line is that most of Tiffany’s bread and butter is silver. The markup on it is way higher than anything else. I looked at the price of the 10 mm bead bracelet the other day and it was over $400. I remember when that piece was $80- yes $80.  I paid $100- yes- $100 for the graduated bead necklace 19 years ago.  The current price is $625.  Granted that was a long time ago but inflation and materials did not increase 5-6x.  In comparison I bought the .14 DBTY in yellow gold 16 years ago (I’m aging myself here ladies   ) for $550 and the current retail is $1300. That is less than a 2.5x markup.


I tend to agree with you.  I just googled to check on the terms of the new Peretti contrac that was signed in 2012.  The term is 20 years.  I can't believe Tiffany will terminate, as I am sure there are termination penalties.  

I agree with you on the pieces.  Some of the Peretti pieces keep going up in price, especially the iconic ones. 
I do hope they will make some Peretti pieces in white gold.  I would die for a Bone Cuff and Bottle Necklace, both in white gold.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

BigAkoya said:


> All you DBTY ladies here are looking so chic wearing your pieces!
> A timeless classic...so chic then as it is today on all of you!
> 
> View attachment 5036768



I always loved this look and wished i could pull it off (alas i do not have the body for it) x


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I always loved this look and wished i could pull it off (alas i do not have the body for it) x


I bet you could pull off multiple DBTY necklaces!  You would just have to figure out the right lengths for you.


----------



## looksjustright

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I always loved this look and wished i could pull it off (alas i do not have the body for it) x


I know I love it! But  it for me as I’m not willowy  it would look pretty wonky on my chest…


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

looksjustright said:


> I know I love it! But  it for me as I’m not willowy  it would look pretty wonky on my chest…


 LOL me too ! x


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> I hope not!  I also would think the Peretti foundation would sue due to breach of contract.  We'll see.



Also we were in Paris just after the announcement. We happened to be in a major LV store, sorry can’t remember which, so much has happened since.

The sales assistant we were working with was overjoyed that the company had taken it over & the staff considered it a real privilege. 

Certainly seemed genuine enough at the time.


----------



## JA_UK

My only 2 pieces left of my Elsa Peretti collection; my first ever purchase from Tiffany which was made on my first ever trip to NYC a double teardrop pendant, and a pen to treat myself when I graduated from University many moons ago


----------



## shillinggirl88

I was recently in Las Vegas and treated myself but now not feeling 100% sure on my decision. Purchased the bty in aquamarine but blue pretty light. Does anyone have the platinum/blue sapphire version? No stores do and wondering about exchanging or going back to original plan of a bracelet not Elsa.
Thoughts opinions appreciated!


----------



## BigAkoya

shillinggirl88 said:


> I was recently in Las Vegas and treated myself but now not feeling 100% sure on my decision. Purchased the bty in aquamarine but blue pretty light. Does anyone have the platinum/blue sapphire version? No stores do and wondering about exchanging or going back to original plan of a bracelet not Elsa.
> Thoughts opinions appreciated!


I have seen both.  The aquamarine was really really pale to me, and in the bezel, it looked like a powder blue, at least the ones I saw.   also saw the blue sapphire and it is really pretty. I saw it in NYC pre-COVID, so it was over a year ago. 

I would get the platinum blue sapphire version if it were me, the sapphire was really blue.  Very beautiful.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## shillinggirl88

BigAkoya said:


> I have seen both.  The aquamarine was really really pale to me, and in the bezel, it looked like a powder blue, at least the ones I saw.   also saw the blue sapphire and it is really pretty. I saw it in NYC pre-COVID, so it was over a year ago.
> 
> I would get the platinum blue sapphire version if it were me, the sapphire was really blue.  Very beautiful.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you the store that I bought the aquamarine did not have any sapphires.  The thing I’m wondering is if I should go back to getting a bracelet. I only have a couple bracelets that I wear… And a few pendants already one being a diamond solitaire.

is Tiffany good about exchanging/returning? I bought a few things there but it’s been quite a while.


----------



## BigAkoya

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you the store that I bought the aquamarine did not have any sapphires.  The thing I’m wondering is if I should go back to getting a bracelet. I only have a couple bracelets that I wear… And a few pendants already one being a diamond solitaire.
> 
> is Tiffany good about exchanging/returning? I bought a few things there but it’s been quite a while.


For me, I like a rounded jewelry collection, so if you already have something similar, I would get a bracelet if that is what you wanted in the first place.  

As for returns/exchanges, Tiffany is great at it!  What I would recommend is to keep your two transactions separate.  
I would return your necklace first, and then buy your new piece when you are ready (unless of course you are ready now).  

There is no hassle on Tiffany returns at all.  You can also return it to any store, it does not have to be Vegas.  If you do not have a store near you, you can call up the SA in Vegas and work with them.  It is quite easy, so don't worry at all.


----------



## shillinggirl88

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I like a rounded jewelry collection, so if you already have something similar, I would get a bracelet if that is what you wanted in the first place.
> 
> As for returns/exchanges, Tiffany is great at it!  What I would recommend is to keep your two transactions separate.
> I would return your necklace first, and then buy your new piece when you are ready (unless of course you are ready now).
> 
> There is no hassle on Tiffany returns at all.  You can also return it to any store, it does not have to be Vegas.  If you do not have a store near you, you can call up the SA in Vegas and work with them.  It is quite easy, so don't worry at all.


Thanks so much! I was thinking same easier to keep transactions separate. Do you know … I assume if I’m returning to different they won’t get dinged for it Las Vegas would. Yes totally switched gears from original plan as I love the look of the pendant but have a really nice solitaire I wear most of the time.


----------



## BigAkoya

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks so much! I was thinking same easier to keep transactions separate. Do you know … I assume if I’m returning to different they won’t get dinged for it Las Vegas would. Yes totally switched gears from original plan as I love the look of the pendant but have a really nice solitaire I wear most of the time.


Yes that is correct. The SA whom you purchased it from will get dinged.  I have done that (purchased at one store/returned at another), and it's life.. it happens, and the SAs know that.  It washes out at the end.  

Sometimes, if you do an exchange, I am told they split it, but honestly, I would not worry.  You are the client, Tiffany is very happy to help anyone, and they are known for Customer Service.  I recall one time when I was doing a return, the SA who I did not buy from said something about Tiffany is very fair to their sales associates in terms of who gets credit and who gets dinged.  

Don't worry at all.  You can always text the Las Vegas and tell her you want to return and if she can send you a shipping label if you prefer to stay working with her.  I don't have a Tiffany locally, so I usually get sent shipping labels.  The exception is if I have a repair that is my request which then I pay to ship my item for repair.


----------



## Elenaperod

Hi! I have the open heart in rose gold since 2016 and I never took it off, I loved it. Now that I have a daughter I would like to buy more Elsa Peretti designs for her as heirloom. What do you recommend me? What do you think will still be considered classic in 15 to 20 years? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Elenaperod said:


> Hi! I have the open heart in rose gold since 2016 and I never took it off, I loved it. Now that I have a daughter I would like to buy more Elsa Peretti designs for her as heirloom. What do you recommend me? What do you think will still be considered classic in 15 to 20 years?
> Thank you so much!


The pieces that I would consider the most classic are the following (in no particular order):

- DBTY
- Bean
- Open Heart

What is popular in 15-20 years is hard to say. Metal colors go in and out of style. Size of charms also change. Plus your daughter might also not gravitate towards these designs with age.

What I would consider the “safest” bet would be a DBTY in platinum. White metals and diamonds seem to be the most timeless. Plus the design appeals to most people’s aesthetic.

If I was to chose out of the Bean and the Heart, I would choose the Bean.  You already have the Open Heart and may choose to pass it down to her as she ages.  I would also consider the yellow gold Bean because it has been around in that metal forever and it is different than the rose gold.


----------



## ellebelle89

I’ve been mesmerized by the bone cuff for years and finally got one yesterday, a vintage one from the 90s. I’m discovering so many more pieces to fall in love with from this thread!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

ellebelle89 said:


> I’ve been mesmerized by the bone cuff for years and finally got one yesterday, a vintage one from the 90s. I’m discovering so many more pieces to fall in love with from this thread!!


It looks amazing on you!! Congratulations!


----------



## ellebelle89

Cool Breeze said:


> It looks amazing on you!! Congratulations!


Aw thank you so much  i can’t stop looking at it


----------



## etoile de mer

ellebelle89 said:


> I’ve been mesmerized by the bone cuff for years and finally got one yesterday, a vintage one from the 90s. I’m discovering so many more pieces to fall in love with from this thread!!



Looks perfect on you! Looking forward to seeing which pieces you add next!


----------



## BigAkoya

ellebelle89 said:


> I’ve been mesmerized by the bone cuff for years and finally got one yesterday, a vintage one from the 90s. I’m discovering so many more pieces to fall in love with from this thread!!


This cuff looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

ellebelle89 said:


> I’ve been mesmerized by the bone cuff for years and finally got one yesterday, a vintage one from the 90s. I’m discovering so many more pieces to fall in love with from this thread!!



Lucky you!
The silver of the older cuffs feel somehow more substantial.


----------



## ellebelle89

etoile de mer said:


> Looks perfect on you! Looking forward to seeing which pieces you add next!


Thank you!! My boyfriend in college had given me the open heart bracelet and stud earrings for my birthday over a decade ago. those were my first ever Tiffany and Peretti pieces, and the bone cuff is now my second. I haven’t worn the heart pieces in many years but now might take them back out to get some fresh air again— feels like shopping in my own closet!

I have to say, the giant bean keyring to necklace conversion is ULTRA cool


----------



## ellebelle89

BigAkoya said:


> This cuff looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats on your new piece!


Thank you so much! It’s the biggest jewelry purchase I’ve ever made for myself, so I was nervous that it wouldn’t suit / fit me. I have a 13.5cm wrist so it’s hard to find things that immediately fit. The cuff is just a bit loose so I’ll go soon to Tiffany’s and see if they can tighten it for me.


----------



## ellebelle89

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Lucky you!
> The silver of the older cuffs feel somehow more substantial.


Yes I know what you mean! I adore the patina of older, well-loved pieces. It somehow adds to the character, and makes one want to ask the story behind the piece.


----------



## Elenaperod

AntiqueShopper said:


> The pieces that I would consider the most classic are the following (in no particular order):
> 
> - DBTY
> - Bean
> - Open Heart
> 
> What is popular in 15-20 years is hard to say. Metal colors go in and out of style. Size of charms also change. Plus your daughter might also not gravitate towards these designs with age.
> 
> What I would consider the “safest” bet would be a DBTY in platinum. White metals and diamonds seem to be the most timeless. Plus the design appeals to most people’s aesthetic.
> 
> If I was to chose out of the Bean and the Heart, I would choose the Bean.  You already have the Open Heart and may choose to pass it down to her as she ages.  I would also consider the yellow gold Bean because it has been around in that metal forever and it is different than the rose gold.


Actually I was thinking to buy myself the bean earrings in YG but not sure if it's too " young", I am 35 already..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Elenaperod said:


> Actually I was thinking to buy myself the bean earrings in YG but not sure if it's too " young", I am 35 already..


The Bean is a classic!  It is perfect for all ages!


----------



## Elenaperod

AntiqueShopper said:


> The Bean is a classic!  It is perfect for all ages!


Thank you


----------



## christinagr

Love seeing all of these pieces! I have a pair of her teardrop hoop earrings in 18K yellow gold that I never wear. Have any of you ever sold an EP piece? Would love to know of the best place to do so.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I placed an order in late October and it just arrived! It’s lovely. Sapphire/platinum.

please ignore the old neck it’s hanging from!


----------



## papertiger

shillinggirl88 said:


> I placed an order in late October and it just arrived! It’s lovely. Sapphire/platinum.
> 
> please ignore the old neck it’s hanging from!



Good choice!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shillinggirl88 said:


> I placed an order in late October and it just arrived! It’s lovely. Sapphire/platinum.
> 
> please ignore the old neck it’s hanging from!


Beautiful! What size is the stone?


----------



## shillinggirl88

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful! What size is the stone?


It’s the .18 ct sapphire.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Last night J Lo performed on the finale of The Voice.. her white gown was spectacular
but even more spectacular was the Peretti large bone gold cuff on her wrist/ arm.. Beyond gorgeous


----------



## MatAllston

Love Of My Life said:


> Last night J Lo performed on the finale of The Voice.. her white gown was spectacular
> but even more spectacular was the Peretti large bone gold cuff on her wrist/ arm.. Beyond gorgeous


She was wearing the YG high tide earrings too. Love the entire look.


----------



## bibs76

Recently acquired these donut bangles and dove cross.


----------



## BigAkoya

bibs76 said:


> Recently acquired these donut bangles and dove cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278437
> View attachment 5278436


Congratulations!  Beautiful pieces.  I especially love the doughnut bangles.  I did not realize one came in black.  Looks great next to the silver one!


----------



## Cool Breeze

bibs76 said:


> Recently acquired these donut bangles and dove cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278437
> View attachment 5278436


Those look amazing on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## sosauce

The scorpion necklace in 20202 is $20,000 now

Back in 2019, it was $12,000

It’s a stunning piece. But this large of a price increase is definitely unreasonable…


----------



## etoile de mer

sosauce said:


> The scorpion necklace in 20202 is $20,000 now
> 
> Back in 2019, it was $12,000
> 
> It’s a stunning piece. But this large of a price increase is definitely unreasonable…




That seems to be a tremendous price increase! The price of gold has risen dramatically in recent years...and adding to that, we now have the wild card of LVMH ownership.

If of interest, post below shows the price around when initially offered (as shown in the 1979/1980 Blue Book) of just $2800!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...favorite-pieces.1040964/page-32#post-34524428


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

bibs76 said:


> Recently acquired these donut bangles and dove cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278437
> View attachment 5278436


Stealth style personified!

Reminded me so much of my granny’s pink gold bangles... 

May be go shopping soon.


----------



## Molly0

It has always made me smile how the inside shape of the open heart is exactly the same shape as the bean.
Love that!


----------



## vinotastic

Has anyone tried on/purchased anything from the wave line, specifically one of the  rings?


----------



## beauxgoris

etoile de mer said:


> So nice of you to share, Brennamom. I think it was @beauxgoris who was looking for a jade, disc pendant. I wonder if this is the size she's searching for!



So sweet of you to remember. I'm still searching for the medium size. This one was gorgeous, must be the largest one. Someday I'll find her hopefully!


----------



## etoile de mer

vinotastic said:


> Has anyone tried on/purchased anything from the wave line, specifically one of the  rings?



Hello, there was a little bit of chatter about the Wave collection many pages back, posting a link here. Hoping this helps a bit! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...favorite-pieces.1040964/page-10#post-34437847


----------



## etoile de mer

beauxgoris said:


> So sweet of you to remember. I'm still searching for the medium size. This one was gorgeous, must be the largest one. Someday I'll find her hopefully!



Will keep you in mind if I see one!


----------



## _Moravia_

bibs76 said:


> Recently acquired these donut bangles and dove cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278437
> View attachment 5278436



These bangles look fabulous on you. Are these new or vintage donut bangles?


----------



## unhly_msqurade

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... I just emailed the SA I met (the newbie SA).  I also text my old SA's cell (he was great), but I think he is no longer with Tiffany as he never responded to my earlier text and he's usually super fast.  If newbie SA can't find it, I will call the store directly and talk to a real person.  I spelled out all the search words for newbie SA... "red lacquer doughnut bangle".
> 
> Funny... I was not even sure of this red bangle, but now that I can't have it, I want it!
> The greedy me sets in.
> 
> Well, if anyone is considering the doughnut bangle, I have the silver version and it is super cute.  He's so cute and round, well-fed, plumped up.


Forgive me if you've already located the sought-after red bangle, but I just noticed it's available on the International Tiffany's site:





						Elsa Peretti™ bangle of red and black lacquer over Japanese hardwood, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.international.tiffany.com
				



Did you ever find it? My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

unhly_msqurade said:


> Forgive me if you've already located the sought-after red bangle, but I just noticed it's available on the International Tiffany's site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti™ bangle of red and black lacquer over Japanese hardwood, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.international.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find it? My fingers are crossed for you!


Hi! I did find it, but I did not keep it as the current red bangle is a darker crimson red.  The older bangles are more a cherry red which is the color I wanted.  Thank you so much for thinking of me!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I did find it, but I did not keep it as the current red bangle is a darker crimson red.  The older bangles are more a cherry red which is the color I wanted.  Thank you so much for thinking of me!


You're quite welcome! Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## pukasonqo

@BigAkoya the RealReal has this red EP bangle on its site, I think there are a couple more


----------



## BigAkoya

pukasonqo said:


> @BigAkoya the RealReal has this red EP bangle on its site, I think there are a couple more


Thank you for letting me know, but I prefer to buy new, and the two I tried were very dark red, almost burgundy.  
I gave up on this recent batch and will wait a bit.  I know other batches were bright red!


----------



## Brennamom

Venus and Elsa


----------



## Brennamom

Liza too, bless her heart.


----------



## keodi

I've been one from TPF a bit, and i am delighted to catch up. I love Elsa Peretti, and i have a few pieces, I will post photos tomorrow. I want to get the small bone cuff in a size medium, for my Birthday in a few months.


----------



## BigAkoya

keodi said:


> I've been one from TPF a bit, and i am delighted to catch up. I love Elsa Peretti, and i have a few pieces, I will post photos tomorrow. I want to get the small bone cuff in a size medium, for my Birthday in a few months.


The Bone Cuff is one of my favorite pieces.  I am sure you will love yours.  Happy early Birthday to you!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## etoile de mer

keodi said:


> I've been one from TPF a bit, and i am delighted to catch up. I love Elsa Peretti, and i have a few pieces, I will post photos tomorrow. I want to get the small bone cuff in a size medium, for my Birthday in a few months.



Looking forward to seeing your pics!  Fun regarding your upcoming birthday gift!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Here you are am shy
> 
> View attachment 5198778


Thanks got all the love everyone!

Now just have to find a suitable event...


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all!  I received my 50mm “Round” pendant a few days ago and have been mulling. It’s absolutely gorgeous as an object. But, the scale is quite large, so it feels overwhelming on me worn short. I do think it would look beautiful worn long, and because it’s quite heavy, it hangs so nicely. But worn long, I also see this easily getting dinged up, and I think so much of its beauty is the highly polished sculptural shape. And I less frequently wear long pendant necklaces. So, I think all considered, not the best match for me.
> 
> Including this photo for size reference.
> Keychain Bean (converted to pendant), 50mm Round pendant, and large Starfish pendant
> 
> View attachment 5202761


Love, love the starfish! Haven’t seen it IRL. Looks very versatile indeed!


----------



## keodi

As promised photos of my tiny EP collection. In the near future, I plan to add EP platinum paved starfish, and the Small bone cuff to my collection. EP platinum diamonds by the yard .34, Yellow gold bean necklace, Cross in yellow gold,  bean earrings yellow gold, and my first EP piece I received as a HS graduation gift over 20 years ago. it is one of the few silver pieces I kept.


----------



## etoile de mer

keodi said:


> As promised photos of my tiny EP collection. In the near future, I plan to add EP platinum paved starfish, and the Small bone cuff to my collection. EP platinum diamonds by the yard .34, Yellow gold bean necklace, Cross in yellow gold,  bean earrings yellow gold, and my first EP piece I received as a HS graduation gift over 20 years ago. it is one of the few silver pieces I kept.



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!  Looking forward to seeing your new pieces as you add to your collection. The bone cuff is such a classic, and I especially love the pavé starfish!


----------



## keodi

Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Brennamom said:


> Venus and Elsa
> View attachment 5365336



Thanks for posting.  Does anyone else think she’s wearing them with the wrist bump on the wrong side?


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thanks for posting.  Does anyone else think she’s wearing them with the wrist bump on the wrong side?


100% she wore it on the wrong wrists.  She got it backwards. I did not want to say, but you also spotted it too!   The two bumps for the wrist bone should be out the outside.  In the photo, they are both on the inside, hence she has the cuffs on the wrong arm.  Shame on her stylist for not knowing better.  Tiffany should have also provided clear instructions on how to put them on as I am almost certain they were on loan.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thanks for posting.  Does anyone else think she’s wearing them with the wrist bump on the wrong side?





BigAkoya said:


> 100% she wore it on the wrong wrists.  She got it backwards. I did not want to say, but you also spotted it too!   The two bumps for the wrist bone should be out the outside.  In the photo, they are both on the inside, hence she has the cuffs on the wrong arm.  Shame on her stylist for not knowing better.  Tiffany should have also provided clear instructions on how to put them on as I am almost certain they were on loan.



Weird, seems self explanatory how to wear! We saw another case of this earlier in the thread too, was a magazine pic. Geesh!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> 100% she wore it on the wrong wrists.  She got it backwards. I did not want to say, but you also spotted it too!   The two bumps for the wrist bone should be out the outside.  In the photo, they are both on the inside, hence she has the cuffs on the wrong arm.  Shame on her stylist for not knowing better.  Tiffany should have also provided clear instructions on how to put them on as I am almost certain they were on loan.


Don’t know if anyone else has this issue but my joints get sore. Sometimes I want
to wear my cuffs but have to move them around while I’m out. So I just position them as necessary to stop them bumping into my bones. 

Personally I like variety and innovation so personal taste & circumstances can work....


----------



## BigAkoya

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Don’t know if anyone else has this issue but my joints get sore. Sometimes I want
> to wear my cuffs but have to move them around while I’m out. So I just position them as necessary to stop them bumping into my bones.
> 
> Personally I like variety and innovation so personal taste & circumstances can work....


Hmm... mine does not hurt, but I wear mine loose.  I have the small cuff and size small.  
Maybe if they are a bit tight, loosen them a bit?  Just an idea.  It may be fine what you're doing. 
The bone cuff is so gorgeous!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BigAkoya said:


> Hmm... mine does not hurt, but I wear mine loose.  I have the small cuff and size small.
> Maybe if they are a bit tight, loosen them a bit?  Just an idea.  It may be fine what you're doing.
> The bone cuff is so gorgeous!



Would love to have the small size too, mine are medium. One was bought used at an antique show & the the other at Tiffany. The salesman took the original to the back and brought it back beautifully polished, a match of the new cuff!

Tiffany has such wonderful customer service!


----------



## papertiger

BigAkoya said:


> 100% she wore it on the wrong wrists.  She got it backwards. I did not want to say, but you also spotted it too!   The two bumps for the wrist bone should be out the outside.  In the photo, they are both on the inside, hence she has the cuffs on the wrong arm.  Shame on her stylist for not knowing better.  Tiffany should have also provided clear instructions on how to put them on as I am almost certain they were on loan.



Can you believe she even has a stylist? I don't think T would even think of giving instructions, they are called Bone cuffs after all, just so stupid.


----------



## limom

I thought Venus looked so pretty.
That dress was modern and flattered her shape.
Hair and make up were on point too.
As far as the cuff, she is bringing a youngest clientele so


----------



## foxgal

Always loved Elsa, and have wanted a DBTY or CBTY piece for a long time. But have other jewelry I wear all the time and nothing seemed to fit to add to them, until now…a tiny itty-bitty CBTY on my pinky to go with my Leen Heyne ring and microlink hardware bracelet.


----------



## renee_nyc

I have wanted a bone cuff for years, and finally got one. I can’t stop staring at it. I would really like to get one of Elsa Peretti’s equestrian belts next.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> I have wanted a bone cuff for years, and finally got one. I can’t stop staring at it. I would really like to get one of Elsa Peretti’s equestrian belts next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380390


Congratulations on your Bone Cuff!  It looks great on you.  So crispy.  
I think her belt is amazing too, but I have no idea how I would ever wear it!  

Another idea if you want something around the waist is to try her Bottle pendant.  I have the same Bone Cuff as yours (yours looks like the small?), and I wear mine with the Bottle pendant and love it.  Try the medium and large next time you go.  I think you will love it.  Goes great together.  

Congrats again!


----------



## BigAkoya

@renee_nyc 
There are so many variations of the Bottle pendant, I thought I would post the two I was referring to, the medium and the large. 
I love both these.  Enjoy your gorgeous cuff!  You will love wearing and staring at it!    

Elsa Peretti® Bottle open bottle pendant in sterling silver, medium. | Tiffany & Co. 

Elsa Peretti® Bottle open bottle pendant in sterling silver, large. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you! You have a good eye. This is the small. I love the bottle pendants as well, I am fairly minimalist and it suits my vibe. and thank you for sharing those links, I also think I have seen some of your photos with both sizes and they are gorgeous. I remember staring at ads when I was younger that had the bottle pendant and I was just mesmerized by it.

I also quite like the Sevillana pendant. 



BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your Bone Cuff!  It looks great on you.  So crispy.
> I think her belt is amazing too, but I have no idea how I would ever wear it!
> 
> Another idea if you want something around the waist is to try her Bottle pendant.  I have the same Bone Cuff as yours (yours looks like the small?), and I wear mine with the Bottle pendant and love it.  Try the medium and large next time you go.  I think you will love it.  Goes great together.
> 
> Congrats again!


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you! You have a good eye. This is the small. I love the bottle pendants as well, I am fairly minimalist and it suits my vibe. and thank you for sharing those links, I also think I have seen some of your photos with both sizes and they are gorgeous. I remember staring at ads when I was younger that had the bottle pendant and I was just mesmerized by it.
> 
> I also quite like the Sevillana pendant.


I like Sevillana too, and it would look great with the Bone Cuff.  Both pieces are crispy and clean, yet it is not sharp.  There are not sharp edges on either the Bone Cuff or Sevillana.  They are both very flowing and sensual which I love.  

Me too on the ad!  That's when I fell in love with the bottle pendant.  I was a kid, but I saw this huge bottle pendant with a flower in it; I thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## renee_nyc

That’s the ad! I was a kid as well, and I just thought that all design was that great. Her work is just astounding.



BigAkoya said:


> I like Sevillana too, and it would look great with the Bone Cuff.  Both pieces are crispy and clean, yet it is not sharp.  There are not sharp edges on either the Bone Cuff or Sevillana.  They are both very flowing and sensual which I love.
> 
> Me too on the ad!  That's when I fell in love with the bottle pendant.  I was a kid, but I saw this huge bottle pendant with a flower in it; I thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

renee_nyc said:


> I have wanted a bone cuff for years, and finally got one. I can’t stop staring at it. I would really like to get one of Elsa Peretti’s equestrian belts next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380390


It looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## renee_nyc

So after wearing the bone cuff for a night I realized it was too big. 

Today I went into the SoHo store where I got my cuff. I tried on 3 different ones, all were said to be small, all were too big for me. 

They agreed it was too big but told me that ever since Elsa passing they have decided to not resize any of her pieces. They said it was to retain design integrity. My SA bought the manager in who insisted that they could absolutely not resize it or even add a chain (not that I would want that) as it would be considered a design change.

I’m going to email another supervisor tomorrow and probably corporate.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this website while googling Peretti designs.  I’m posting it here because I think it‘s a wonderful tribute to her.  These tiny miniature pieces are adorable!  









						Dolly Peretti: Remembering Elsa's Jewelry
					

Photos: Tiffany & Co When I think of fashion of the 1970's, I think of funky fashion: platform shoes, crazy color clashes based on orange an...




					fashiondollstylist.blogspot.com


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> So after wearing the bone cuff for a night I realized it was too big.
> 
> Today I went into the SoHo store where I got my cuff. I tried on 3 different ones, all were said to be small, all were too big for me.
> 
> They agreed it was too big but told me that ever since Elsa passing they have decided to not resize any of her pieces. They said it was to retain design integrity. My SA bought the manager in who insisted that they could absolutely not resize it or even add a chain (not that I would want that) as it would be considered a design change.
> 
> I’m going to email another supervisor tomorrow and probably corporate.


Maybe also order one online just to see if you can get a different batch.  It's free shipping and free returns.  
The cuff is fabulous, and I hope you can find one that works.  Even a 1/2" might help.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this website while googling Peretti designs.  I’m posting it here because I think it‘s a wonderful tribute to her.  These tiny miniature pieces are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly Peretti: Remembering Elsa's Jewelry
> 
> 
> Photos: Tiffany & Co When I think of fashion of the 1970's, I think of funky fashion: platform shoes, crazy color clashes based on orange an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashiondollstylist.blogspot.com


I really loved this!  It was so inspiring.  I really need to find a way to wear that belt!  I love that belt.  
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> I really loved this!  It was so inspiring.  I really need to find a way to wear that belt!  I love that belt.
> Thanks for sharing this!



You’re most welcome!


----------



## renee_nyc

I think that’s a great idea. I’ll return the bigger one to the store. 



BigAkoya said:


> Maybe also order one online just to see if you can get a different batch.  It's free shipping and free returns.
> The cuff is fabulous, and I hope you can find one that works.  Even a 1/2" might help.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> I think that’s a great idea. I’ll return the bigger one to the store.


And try the bottle pendant next time you go. It's such an awesome piece!


----------



## skyqueen

Years ago I found this gorgeous Peretti amethyst pendant...I never bought it. Guess what I just found in mint condition. Amethyst is my birthstone so I'm very tempted!


----------



## BigAkoya

skyqueen said:


> Years ago I found this gorgeous Peretti amethyst pendant...I never bought it. Guess what I just found in mint condition. Amethyst is my birthstone so I'm very tempted!
> 
> View attachment 5381652


This is beautiful!  I hope you get it.  I love the cut and the deep rich color.


----------



## skyqueen

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful!  I hope you get it.  I love the cut and the deep rich color.


I also found it in sterling but I love anything amethyst in yellow gold...very rich! Still thinking


----------



## MatAllston

skyqueen said:


> Years ago I found this gorgeous Peretti amethyst pendant...I never bought it. Guess what I just found in mint condition. Amethyst is my birthstone so I'm very tempted!
> 
> View attachment 5381652


You should get it, is so pretty. I’m wearing my EP pink sapphires bracelet today. Her pieces are just to pretty and wearable.


----------



## renee_nyc

Sigh. I just ordered one online and it is on back order.



BigAkoya said:


> Maybe also order one online just to see if you can get a different batch.  It's free shipping and free returns.
> The cuff is fabulous, and I hope you can find one that works.  Even a 1/2" might help.


----------



## MatAllston

My CBTY pink sapphire bracelet. I think I now love this more than the all diamond version.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> Sigh. I just ordered one online and it is on back order.


Bummer, but... on the bright side... it's a new batch!  It may be just a tiny bit smaller and will perfect!


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> My CBTY pink sapphire bracelet. I think I now love this more than the all diamond version.


I love this!  It looks amazing on you.  I think Tiffany makes the best colored gemstone pieces.  Congratulations!


----------



## MatAllston

BigAkoya said:


> I love this!  It looks amazing on you.  I think Tiffany makes the best colored gemstone pieces.  Congratulations!


Thank you so much. I agree Tiffany has amazing colored gemstones. I’m looking forward to adding more of them to my collection. My favorite so far is my diamond and tsavorite bubbles earrings


----------



## renee_nyc

So it’s getting crazier and crazier.

After @farely mentioned that she bought her cuff at the 57th street store in Feb. and that they really understood the small sizing, I thought I would try to buy it there.

So I called to ask if they could cancel the back ordered cuff, which they did.
They checked the 57th street inventory and said there were no smalls at all in NY and none online.

So then they said they could order it from one of the other stores. The Customer service rep looked at the inventory in the US and said there are 75 small size, small style for the right wrist in the country.

She specifically picked a store that had 3 of them so I would get a fresh one, not a display one.

They placed the order and I got a confirmation. But then an hour later I received a notice saying it was back ordered.

I seriously don’t know what to even think.



BigAkoya said:


> Bummer, but... on the bright side... it's a new batch!  It may be just a tiny bit smaller and will perfect!


----------



## BigAkoya

I miss this super fun and friendly thread, so I'll wake it up.     
I have never cleaned my silver jewelry, but I had purchased the Tiffany silver cleaning kit and also the cloth on a whim on a SA's recommendation.  It's been sitting in my drawer for over a year.

I wore my bone cuff and bottle pendant the other day, and as I was taking them off to put back into my tray, I had a wild hair to clean it with that cloth I purchased.  It took me about 30 seconds to get my cuff sparkling silver.  Then I decided to clean my bottle pendant... another 30 seconds!  Okay... since my hands were black and grubby, I dove in and did one tray.

In case anyone is wondering if those cloths work, they do!  I only wiped each piece about 30 seconds to one minute.  Super fast and easy.

Here is my sparkling silver Peretti tray.  I also posted what the cloth looked like after I cleaned it; the black is a chemical reaction, not "dirt" in the true sense.  Also, do you see those black straight "lines?"  That's from grabbing the chain and just pulling down to clean it.  The SA told me that's how they do it at the boutique.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> I miss this super fun and friendly thread, so I'll wake it up.
> I have never cleaned my silver jewelry, but I had purchased the Tiffany silver cleaning kit and also the cloth on a whim on a SA's recommendation.  It's been sitting in my drawer for over a year.
> 
> I wore my bone cuff and bottle pendant the other day, and as I was taking them off to put back into my tray, I had a wild hair to clean it with that cloth I purchased.  It took me about 30 seconds to get my cuff sparkling silver.  Then I decided to clean my bottle pendant... another 30 seconds!  Okay... since my hands were black and grubby, I dove in and did one tray.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering if those cloths work, they do!  I only wiped each piece about 30 seconds to one minute.  Super fast and easy.
> 
> Here is my sparkling silver Peretti tray.  I also posted what the cloth looked like after I cleaned it; the black is a chemical reaction, not "dirt" in the true sense.  Also, do you see those black straight "lines?"  That's from grabbing the chain and just pulling down to clean it.  The SA told me that's how they do it at the boutique.  Worked like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 5415326
> View attachment 5415327
> View attachment 5415328
> View attachment 5415329


I love all of your pieces!  The turquoise collection is perfection!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I miss this super fun and friendly thread, so I'll wake it up.
> I have never cleaned my silver jewelry, but I had purchased the Tiffany silver cleaning kit and also the cloth on a whim on a SA's recommendation.  It's been sitting in my drawer for over a year.
> 
> I wore my bone cuff and bottle pendant the other day, and as I was taking them off to put back into my tray, I had a wild hair to clean it with that cloth I purchased.  It took me about 30 seconds to get my cuff sparkling silver.  Then I decided to clean my bottle pendant... another 30 seconds!  Okay... since my hands were black and grubby, I dove in and did one tray.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering if those cloths work, they do!  I only wiped each piece about 30 seconds to one minute.  Super fast and easy.
> 
> Here is my sparkling silver Peretti tray.  I also posted what the cloth looked like after I cleaned it; the black is a chemical reaction, not "dirt" in the true sense.  Also, do you see those black straight "lines?"  That's from grabbing the chain and just pulling down to clean it.  The SA told me that's how they do it at the boutique.  Worked like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 5415326
> View attachment 5415327
> View attachment 5415328
> View attachment 5415329



 I love seeing your beautiful silver pieces! Especially fun to see them all together, all snug in their cubbies.  Your pieces are looking gorgeous! I love the color of Peretti turquoise, my favorite shade!

After using a polishing cloth, I like to rub down pieces with an old, white, cotton T shirt. Sometimes there's just a bit of polish residue and tarnish remaining, and a swipe with a soft cloth ensures it's all removed and doesn't transfer to anything else!


----------



## joseybird

Can polishing cloths be cleaned/reused once suffused with tarnish?


----------



## etoile de mer

joseybird said:


> Can polishing cloths be cleaned/reused once suffused with tarnish?



I've always just assumed they should be tossed when dark with tarnish. A silver polishing cloth (like the type Tiffany sells) has been impregnated with silver polish, and once darkened with tarnish, I imagine most of the polish has been used. At that point, washing it would then remove any remaining polish. After washing, I think you'd just end up with a soft piece of flannel, possibly useful for cleaning, but no longer effective for removing tarnish.

On the box for my Tiffany silver polishing cloth it says, "This cloth remains effective as long as it is _not_ washed...".


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I've always just assumed they should be tossed when dark with tarnish. A silver polishing cloth (like the type Tiffany sells) has been impregnated with silver polish, and once darkened with tarnish, I imagine most of the polish has been used. At that point, washing it would then remove any remaining polish. After washing, I think you'd just end up with a soft piece of flannel, possibly useful for cleaning, but no longer effective for removing tarnish.
> 
> On the box for my Tiffany silver polishing cloth it says, "This cloth remains effective as long as it is _not_ washed...".


For my cloth in the photo above, that was one side.  I was going to use the other side and just toss it.  You get black everywhere as I am sure you know. 

The little cloth above came from the silver care kit.  In that kit, there is also a spray and cream, which I do not intend to use. 
I just want the cloth. 

That said, the cleaning cloth in the silver polish cloth box came with one huge cloth!  I think it's meant for polishing large silver pieces such as platters, tea sets, etc. 

I was thinking when I want to use a cloth in the future, I will cut up that one huge cloth given it gets dirty so fast.  This way, I cut up a small piece, use it, and toss it.  

Which cloth do you buy?  I am surprised there isn't a small separate cloth for sale.  If you buy the large cloth, do you also cut it up?


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> For my cloth in the photo above, that was one side.  I was going to use the other side and just toss it.  You get black everywhere as I am sure you know.
> 
> The little cloth above came from the silver care kit.  In that kit, there is also a spray and cream, which I do not intend to use.
> I just want the cloth.
> 
> That said, the cleaning cloth in the silver polish cloth box came with one huge cloth!  I think it's meant for polishing large silver pieces such as platters, tea sets, etc.
> 
> I was thinking when I want to use a cloth in the future, I will cut up that one huge cloth given it gets dirty so fast.  This way, I cut up a small piece, use it, and toss it.
> 
> Which cloth do you buy?  I am surprised there isn't a small separate cloth for sale.  If you buy the large cloth, do you also cut it up?




Here's the one I bought:
https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/product-care-items/tiffany-silver-polishing-cloth-42978120/

I agree, it's huge! I ordered it from the website last year. In the past they had smaller ones available for sale in my store's repair dept. I'm not sure if the smaller is still offered, they were a much more manageable size. But, I did exactly what you noted, I just cut a smaller piece from the larger square.

I think one side of the cloth has the polish, and the other doesn't? (I haven't used mine for a while, and I may be thinking of a different brand). In that case one side would be for polishing, and the other side could be used for tidying up the piece at the end.

If you really want to go to town polishing, they offer these big mits! 
https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/product-care-items/tiffany-silver-polishing-mitts-42978138/

I've not tried the Tiffany spray or cream, and I've never seen the full kit you purchased. I've used Twinkle brand cream since I was a wee tot  (not really but nearly). That's what we always used for silver flatware and holloware growing up. It's known for being very gentle (which I imagine the Tiffany spray and cream are, too).


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Here's the one I bought:
> https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/product-care-items/tiffany-silver-polishing-cloth-42978120/
> 
> I agree, it's huge! I ordered it from the website last year. In the past they had smaller ones available for sale in my store's repair dept. I'm not sure if the smaller is still offered, they were a much more manageable size. But, I did exactly what you noted, I just cut a smaller piece from the larger square.
> 
> I think one side of the cloth has the polish, and the other doesn't? (I haven't used mine for a while, and I may be thinking of a different brand). In that case one side would be for polishing, and the other side could be used for tidying up the piece at the end.
> 
> If you really want to go to town polishing, they offer these big mits!
> https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/product-care-items/tiffany-silver-polishing-mitts-42978138/
> 
> I've not tried the Tiffany spray or cream, and I've never seen the full kit you purchased. I've used Twinkle brand cream since I was a wee tot  (not really but nearly). That's what we always used for silver flatware and holloware growing up. It's known for being very gentle (which I imagine the Tiffany spray and cream are, too).


The mitten is insane!  
It’s for the Downton Abbey butler!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

This is my humble elsa paretti collection. I would say my favourite is the DBTY/CBTY. i recently got a big purchase so i may not get this for a while but id love a dbty 7 stone bracelet and a tiffany metro wide to stack together. (photo from the store, not mine sadly). 
TCo just knows bling for sure.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this website while googling Peretti designs.  I’m posting it here because I think it‘s a wonderful tribute to her.  These tiny miniature pieces are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly Peretti: Remembering Elsa's Jewelry
> 
> 
> Photos: Tiffany & Co When I think of fashion of the 1970's, I think of funky fashion: platform shoes, crazy color clashes based on orange an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashiondollstylist.blogspot.com



@Hermes Nuttynut, somehow I missed this post earlier, just seeing now. Wow!  I love miniatures, and this is so fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> @Hermes Nuttynut, somehow I missed this post earlier, just seeing now. Wow!  I love miniatures, and this is so fun! Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome!


----------



## BigAkoya

joseybird said:


> Can polishing cloths be cleaned/reused once suffused with tarnish?


No, the box says do not wash and throw away when it’s dirty.  The cloth actually has an anti-tarnishing agent on it which rubs on to the silver.  The anti-tarnishing element is what me decide to try it.


----------



## BigAkoya

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> This is my humble elsa paretti collection. I would say my favourite is the DBTY/CBTY. i recently got a big purchase so i may not get this for a while but id love a dbty 7 stone bracelet and a tiffany metro wide to stack together. (photo from the store, not mine sadly).
> TCo just knows bling for sure.


I love your Aegan! I think those links are so gorgeous!  The curve and flow.  Mod shot please if you are not shy.

Who cares about Cuban and paperclip links, the Aegean to me is so artistic!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

BigAkoya said:


> I love your Aegan! I think those links are so gorgeous!  The curve and flow.  Mod shot please if you are not shy.
> 
> Who cares about Cuban and paperclip links, the Aegean to me is so artistic!



I love the aegean collection as well. i almost bought the yellow gold large bracelet but ended up going with something else (diamond pendant as i would get more wear out of it). 
I really want the large bracelet still, and id love the necklace but id want it much shorter than the length they sell it (more sitting on my collar bones). 
Anyways here are some photos of it 
Also forgot my DBTY earrings and an else paretti rose gold bangle haha

xx


----------



## BigAkoya

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I love the aegean collection as well. i almost bought the yellow gold large bracelet but ended up going with something else (diamond pendant as i would get more wear out of it).
> I really want the large bracelet still, and id love the necklace but id want it much shorter than the length they sell it (more sitting on my collar bones).
> Anyways here are some photos of it
> Also forgot my DBTY earrings and an else paretti rose gold bangle haha
> 
> xx


It's gorgeous on you!  I think I need to try it on again.  I tried it on when it first came out years ago, but the bracelet was so long (I think the large silver one is 8").  You have inspired me try it on again next time I'm at a Tiffany.  

I am the opposite of you on necklaces; I like them long.  For me, if I decide to get the bracelet, I would want the matching 30" necklace, so I want long!     

Love your pieces!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

BigAkoya said:


> It's gorgeous on you!  I think I need to try it on again.  I tried it on when it first came out years ago, but the bracelet was so long (I think the large silver one is 8").  You have inspired me try it on again next time I'm at a Tiffany.
> 
> I am the opposite of you on necklaces; I like them long.  For me, if I decide to get the bracelet, I would want the matching 30" necklace, so I want long!
> 
> Love your pieces!



thank you ! i got two links taken out of the bracelet and then i bought a SS chain and it is now a necklace. 
and i still love the collar one  
Absolutely go in store and try on. there is a larger version and a smaller version, i have the smaller one.  
good luck and have aball on your search for an aegean xx


----------



## _Moravia_

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> This is my humble elsa paretti collection. I would say my favourite is the DBTY/CBTY. i recently got a big purchase so i may not get this for a while but id love a dbty 7 stone bracelet and a tiffany metro wide to stack together. (photo from the store, not mine sadly).
> TCo just knows bling for sure.





BigAkoya said:


> I love your Aegan! I think those links are so gorgeous!  The curve and flow.  Mod shot please if you are not shy.
> 
> Who cares about Cuban and paperclip links, the Aegean to me is so artistic!





JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I love the aegean collection as well. i almost bought the yellow gold large bracelet but ended up going with something else (diamond pendant as i would get more wear out of it).
> I really want the large bracelet still, and id love the necklace but id want it much shorter than the length they sell it (more sitting on my collar bones).
> Anyways here are some photos of it
> Also forgot my DBTY earrings and an else paretti rose gold bangle haha
> 
> xx



I love the Aegean collection as well. It looks great on you @JessicaRabbit1. I also love that it's not instantly recognizable Elsa Peretti.


----------



## BigAkoya

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thank you ! i got two links taken out of the bracelet and then i bought a SS chain and it is now a necklace.
> and i still love the collar one
> Absolutely go in store and try on. there is a larger version and a smaller version, i have the smaller one.
> good luck and have aball on your search for an aegean xx


What a fabulous idea!  For me, I would ask Tiffany to make two stud earrings, one link for each ear.  Now you have be excited! Yes, I want the larger one... it's super bold which I love.  The bracelet was super long too which I did not love, but I love love love your idea!  Thanks so much for sharing.  

Again... the use of the extra links in a necklace is brilliant!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

_Moravia_ said:


> I love the Aegean collection as well. It looks great on you @JessicaRabbit1. I also love that it's not instantly recognizable Elsa Peretti.



thank you very much ! I am happy to hear there is another aegean lover out there. she did a great job designing the piece.  



BigAkoya said:


> What a fabulous idea!  For me, I would ask Tiffany to make two stud earrings, one link for each ear.  Now you have be excited! Yes, I want the larger one... it's super bold which I love.  The bracelet was super long too which I did not love, but I love love love your idea!  Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Again... the use of the extra links in a necklace is brilliant!



Thats a great idea as well. If they are able to do it, it would be awesome to see !
As you said you liked the necklace long, if you purchased the same metal, if the necklace and bracelet have the same clasp you might be able tojoin them together to make a longer collar necklace? what do you think of this?

xx


----------



## BigAkoya

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thank you very much ! I am happy to hear there is another aegean lover out there. she did a great job designing the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great idea as well. If they are able to do it, it would be awesome to see !
> As you said you liked the necklace long, if you purchased the same metal, if the necklace and bracelet have the same clasp you might be able tojoin them together to make a longer collar necklace? what do you think of this?
> 
> xx


I would probably not join as I'm a purist and do not like one piece to be multi-purpose.  I never think it looks great.  I buy other jewelry where there is a long necklace and matching bracelet with motifs.  Many people who purchase the shorter 16.5" necklace like to join the necklace and bracelet, but the clasp shows, and I personally think it's ugly.  It's 100% preference of course.  Ironically, my preferred length of long necklace is 34" - 38" (30" is on the short side for me without a big pendant) so joining the bracelet would actually hit the spot.   

I was thinking how I would wear the pieces because the large links are very bold... If I buy the 30", I'd have a nice long necklace.  The bracelet would be shortened by two links, so I would have earrings.  However, yikes... that's a lot of huge links on me which is probably going to be over the top for me.  It's not like say, VCA, where the motifs are much smaller, and it's fine to pile on.  

I am going to have to play with it.  Of course, this assume Tiffany will make earrings, which I am not sure whey will.  I've asked in the past to do some tweaking, and they have said no.  

Yes, I would purchase both in silver.  I'm a white metal gal (Plat, then WG is my preferred metal of choice), and Perretti's bold er pieces seem to only come in silver as the white metal.  I was hoping Tiffany would do the bone cuff in WG as part of the anniversary celebration, but they did not.  I guess there is no incentive to use WG as so many people already have it in silver.


----------



## escamillo

Hi EP fans! Dropping by to share my new snake ring. I’ve coveted this piece from afar for a long time, but in person she’s even better than I expected. The body of the snake is gently curved, even on the underside. I have a small collection of snake rings, and this is the only one with this feature and by far the most comfortable.


----------



## looksjustright

escamillo said:


> Hi EP fans! Dropping by to share my new snake ring. I’ve coveted this piece from afar for a long time, but in person she’s even better than I expected. The body of the snake is gently curved, even on the underside. I have a small collection of snake rings, and this is the only one with this feature and by far the most comfortable.
> View attachment 5433251


Love! The snake bracelet and ring have been on my radar for a while, thanks for sharing that it’s pretty AND comfy!


----------



## escamillo

looksjustright said:


> Love! The snake bracelet and ring have been on my radar for a while, thanks for sharing that it’s pretty AND comfy!


The snake bracelet is also on my list! I really want to try it on, but I got the sense that my local boutique rarely has it. I’ll probably need to buy it online if I ever want to see it.


----------



## klcar1

I have loved looking at everyones DBTY pieces. I love the sprinkle by the yard necklace in yg but it is a bit out of my price range. Has any one ever seen another brand do one similar? I cannot find one that is nearly as beautiful as the tiffany version.


----------



## eddilicious

klcar1 said:


> I have loved looking at everyones DBTY pieces. I love the sprinkle by the yard necklace in yg but it is a bit out of my price range. Has any one ever seen another brand do one similar? I cannot find one that is nearly as beautiful as the tiffany version.


Hi! Have you tried Roberto Coin? I have the 15 station, 34”(?) diamonds by the inch, and although not as spectacular as the EP version, I really enjoy wearing it. I also have the 5 station necklace that I sometimes add on to create a layered look. I find his pieces good value for the look and quality. Hope that helps!


----------



## BigAkoya

klcar1 said:


> I have loved looking at everyones DBTY pieces. I love the sprinkle by the yard necklace in yg but it is a bit out of my price range. Has any one ever seen another brand do one similar? I cannot find one that is nearly as beautiful as the tiffany version.


Can you save a bit longer and get it?  I know me, and if I compromise, I will still end up wanting the piece I truly love.  

Just a thought.  Hope it helps and good luck to you!  DBTYs are beautiful.


----------



## klcar1

BigAkoya said:


> Can you save a bit longer and get it?  I know me, and if I compromise, I will still end up wanting the piece I truly love.
> 
> Just a thought.  Hope it helps and good luck to you!  DBTYs are beautiful.



Yes youre right, i am eith you, i will wonder abput the real thing and then i think the money spent on something similar could just get added to help pay for the real thing.

I went into tiffany on the weekend and tried on the single DBTY. You are all right, nothing seems to compare to the tiffany version. I tried on a similar one at another jeweller and it did not feel the same. Nothing beats the real thing!


----------



## BigAkoya

klcar1 said:


> Yes youre right, i am eith you, i will wonder abput the real thing and then i think the money spent on something similar could just get added to help pay for the real thing.
> 
> I went into tiffany on the weekend and tried on the single DBTY. You are all right, nothing seems to compare to the tiffany version. I tried on a similar one at another jeweller and it did not feel the same. Nothing beats the real thing!


I agree with you on Tiffany DBTY.  Everyone tries to copy the design, but Tiffany DBTY has no equal. 

It’s the diamond cut but also how Tiffany does the bezel that makes the necklace so beautiful.  The bezel setting is a big part of it to me; others cannot create that same floating look and sparkle.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

klcar1 said:


> I have loved looking at everyones DBTY pieces. I love the sprinkle by the yard necklace in yg but it is a bit out of my price range. Has any one ever seen another brand do one similar? I cannot find one that is nearly as beautiful as the tiffany version.



It’s available in sterling silver, if you‘re not averse to it.  It’s much more affordable.


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All! It’s been a while, but I knew you all would enjoy this. Liza was a true fan!


----------



## klcar1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s available in sterling silver, if you‘re not averse to it.  It’s much more affordable.
> 
> View attachment 5444478
> View attachment 5444479
> View attachment 5444481
> View attachment 5444482



Thank you its beautiful even in SS but im set on gold, i can dream...


----------



## klcar1

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you on Tiffany DBTY.  Everyone tries to copy the design, but Tiffany DBTY has no equal.
> 
> It’s the diamond cut but also how Tiffany does the bezel that makes the necklace so beautiful.  The bezel setting is a big part of it to me; others cannot create that same floating look and sparkle.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Yes agree. Its the bezel setting for ne, no one else can get the thin bezel as tiffany does


----------



## BigAkoya

I went to the Tiffany exhibition in London, and it was magnificent.
I want to share two photos I think us Peretti lovers will enjoy seeing.
The first photo is a collection of her pieces and old photographs.  The exhibition said she made a huge impact to jewelry and "who doesn't know the iconic Bone Cuff?"       I also love the silver necklace to the left of the Bone Cuff photograph in the upper right.  It is silver mesh/chain wrapping a rock crystal.

The second photo is one of the oldest known Tiffany "blue boxes" they have.  The box was faded, so not exactly the turquoise blue we know.  It was pretty cool though.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> I went to the Tiffany exhibition in London, and it was magnificent.
> I want to share two photos I think us Peretti lovers will enjoy seeing.
> The first photo is a collection of her pieces and old photographs.  The exhibition said she made a huge impact to jewelry and "who doesn't know the iconic Bone Cuff?"       I also love the silver necklace to the left of the Bone Cuff photograph in the upper right.  It is silver mess wrapping a rock crystal.
> 
> The second photo is one of the oldest known Tiffany "blue boxes" they have.  The box was faded, so not exactly the turquoise blue we know.  It was pretty cool though.
> 
> View attachment 5588620
> View attachment 5588621
> View attachment 5588622


You’re lucky you saw the exhibit.  I’m looking at the photos, and I love the Tiffany ad for DBTY with the necklaces on spools.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You’re lucky you saw the exhibit.  I’m looking at the photos, and I love the Tiffany ad for DBTY with the necklaces on spools.
> 
> View attachment 5588627


Yes!  I saw that too, the DBTY was so cool the way they did it.   The exhibition is supposed to come to NYC after London.  There are seven "sections" in the London exhibit, and I read not all sections will come to NYC, not the full exhibition.  Hence, I went to London as I really really wanted to see this exhibition, all sections. The exhibition book is great too; I am sure it will be available for sale online once the exhibition is over.  When the exhibition comes to NYC, it's definitely worth going to see.

At the last section, the Tiffany diamond necklace that Lady Gaga/Beyonce wore is on display.  There is also a small area where there is a virtual try-on, and you can take a photo of yourself wearing the necklace.  Don't miss that if you go.... super cute!


----------



## Brennamom

BigAkoya said:


> I went to the Tiffany exhibition in London, and it was magnificent.
> I want to share two photos I think us Peretti lovers will enjoy seeing.
> The first photo is a collection of her pieces and old photographs.  The exhibition said she made a huge impact to jewelry and "who doesn't know the iconic Bone Cuff?"       I also love the silver necklace to the left of the Bone Cuff photograph in the upper right.  It is silver mesh/chain wrapping a rock crystal.
> 
> The second photo is one of the oldest known Tiffany "blue boxes" they have.  The box was faded, so not exactly the turquoise blue we know.  It was pretty cool though.
> 
> View attachment 5588620
> View attachment 5588621
> View attachment 5588622


Lucky! I had tickets last month but tours got changed and I couldn’t go ☹️. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I saw that too, the DBTY was so cool the way they did it.   The exhibition is supposed to come to NYC after London.  There are seven "sections" in the London exhibit, and I read not all sections will come to NYC, not the full exhibition.  Hence, I went to London as I really really wanted to see this exhibition, all sections. The exhibition book is great too; I am sure it will be available for sale online once the exhibition is over.  When the exhibition comes to NYC, it's definitely worth going to see.
> 
> At the last section, the Tiffany diamond necklace that Lady Gaga/Beyonce wore is on display.  There is also a small area where there is a virtual try-on, and you can take a photo of yourself wearing the necklace.  Don't miss that if you go.... super cute!



There was a Peretti exhibit in NYC in 1990.  The book Tiffany issued for it was like a portfolio style, with each page a separate piece.


----------



## escamillo

BigAkoya said:


> I went to the Tiffany exhibition in London, and it was magnificent.
> I want to share two photos I think us Peretti lovers will enjoy seeing.
> The first photo is a collection of her pieces and old photographs.  The exhibition said she made a huge impact to jewelry and "who doesn't know the iconic Bone Cuff?"


Thanks for sharing! I just adore the bone candlestick holder. Definitely on my home decor bucket list.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There was a Peretti exhibit in NYC in 1990.  The book Tiffany issued for it was like a portfolio style, with each page a separate piece.
> 
> View attachment 5588678


It was at the FIT museum. That book was supposed to be similar to her "sketch book" on her walls. 
That exhibition book is worth hundreds now.  Keep yours!    
I wish I had known about that exhibition; I totally missed it.

There is a Tiffany Blue Book dedicated to Peretti called My Forty Plus Years with Tiffany.  It is from 2018, so it's more current.  My SA sent me a copy.  Not sure if you have that one, but the photos are gorgeous.  I see a few on eBay from time to time.  It's like a true Blue Book, items for sale, prices, etc.  It's not an exhibition catalog like yours. 

I don't have your exhibition catalog, and I've thought a few times about buying one off eBay.  However, the cheapest copy I've seen is around $400, and I'm not sure it's worth it to me.  I've purchased other gemology and jewelry books for that amount or higher (I collect books), but I felt those were worth it.  Mentally for me, I can't see paying $400+ for that exhibition catalog.  Unless... you say it's totally worth it!   

You are lucky to have a copy and to have seen that exhibition.  Maybe FIT will do a tribute to her and have something similar.


----------



## BigAkoya

escamillo said:


> Thanks for sharing! I just adore the bone candlestick holder. Definitely on my home decor bucket list.


Yes that candlestick holder is definitely so chic.  Her stuff is so addicting.  I think I have all the Peretti jewelry pieces I want, but now... hmm... home decor stuff is looking good! 

I need to find a reason to buy something Peretti home decor.    

The Bean Purse is so cool.  It's like a giant bean to be held as a clutch!  So gorgeous, yet so useless!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> It was at the FIT museum. That book was supposed to be similar to her "sketch book" on her walls.
> That exhibition book is worth hundreds now.  Keep yours!
> I wish I had known about that exhibition; I totally missed it.
> 
> There is a Tiffany Blue Book dedicated to Peretti called My Forty Plus Years with Tiffany.  It is from 2018, so it's more current.  My SA sent me a copy.  Not sure if you have that one, but the photos are gorgeous.  I see a few on eBay from time to time.  It's like a true Blue Book, items for sale, prices, etc.  It's not an exhibition catalog like yours.
> 
> I don't have your exhibition catalog, and I've thought a few times about buying one off eBay.  However, the cheapest copy I've seen is around $400, and I'm not sure it's worth it to me.  I've purchased other gemology and jewelry books for that amount or higher (I collect books), but I felt those were worth it.  Mentally for me, I can't see paying $400+ for that exhibition catalog.  Unless... you say it's totally worth it!
> 
> You are lucky to have a copy and to have seen that exhibition.  Maybe FIT will due a tribute to her and do something similar.


I do have the “My Forty Plus Years With Tiffany” book.  Someone here tipped me off that it was available, so I went to my local Tiffany boutique and picked one up.  I couldn’t believe it was free.  It’s fabulous!

I’m within easy traveling distance of the FIT museum, but for some reason that I don’t remember, I didn’t go.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I need some help and opinions. I’m debating DBTY earrings or a Jazz ring that’s retired. I’ve attached two pictures of ring, one alone and one with my engagement ring. Then one of the earring size I’m looking at. 

I have a DBTY pendant in platinum and was looking at pieces to compliment. 

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## etoile de mer

Brennamom said:


> Hi All! It’s been a while, but I knew you all would enjoy this. Liza was a true fan!
> View attachment 5444867



Aww, Liza!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ENJOY!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> ENJOY!!



That was wonderful!  I had seen it before, but I watched it again and really enjoyed it.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BigAkoya said:


> That was wonderful!  I had seen it before, but I watched it again and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



You’re welcome!


----------



## GoStanford

shillinggirl88 said:


> I need some help and opinions. I’m debating DBTY earrings or a Jazz ring that’s retired. I’ve attached two pictures of ring, one alone and one with my engagement ring. Then one of the earring size I’m looking at.
> 
> I have a DBTY pendant in platinum and was looking at pieces to compliment.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


Ooh, what a nice decision to be able to make!  If you currently wear a different ring with your engagement ring, then maybe the earrings are a good choice so you can broaden your DBTY collection to include earrings.  I bet since the necklace/pendant and earrings sit relatively close together that they will look great together.

On the other hand, the Jazz ring looks *great* with your e-ring.  Would you ever wear the Jazz ring by itself, perhaps when traveling or doing something that you need to be careful with the e-ring around?  Then the Jazz could be a good purchase.  Let us know what you end up deciding!


----------



## shillinggirl88

GoStanford said:


> Ooh, what a nice decision to be able to make!  If you currently wear a different ring with your engagement ring, then maybe the earrings are a good choice so you can broaden your DBTY collection to include earrings.  I bet since the necklace/pendant and earrings sit relatively close together that they will look great together.
> 
> On the other hand, the Jazz ring looks *great* with your e-ring.  Would you ever wear the Jazz ring by itself, perhaps when traveling or doing something that you need to be careful with the e-ring around?  Then the Jazz could be a good purchase.  Let us know what you end up deciding!


Thank you so much! Actually my initial intention was to wear the jazz ring alone but the SA made a suggestion to try together.


----------



## GoStanford

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you so much! Actually my initial intention was to wear the jazz ring alone but the SA made a suggestion to try together.


I think either purchase would be a great addition to your jewelry collection.  That Jazz ring is really pretty, but so are the DBTY earrings, really classic!


----------



## BigAkoya

shillinggirl88 said:


> I need some help and opinions. I’m debating DBTY earrings or a Jazz ring that’s retired. I’ve attached two pictures of ring, one alone and one with my engagement ring. Then one of the earring size I’m looking at.
> 
> I have a DBTY pendant in platinum and was looking at pieces to compliment.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> 
> View attachment 5588754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588756


Hi!  I vote DBTY earrings to match your pendant.  It will look great together.

I am not a fan of the Jazz ring.  It looks too busy with your engagement ring, so now, the beauty of each ring is lost.  Worn alone on the right hand, it’s too thin.  That’s just me though. 

I love matching sets of jewelry like the pendant and earrings.  It just adds polish to any outfit in my opinion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## shillinggirl88

GoStanford said:


> I think either purchase would be a great addition to your jewelry collection.  That Jazz ring is really pretty, but so are the DBTY earrings, really classic!


Thank you so much for your input. I was half asleep when responding and forgot I had already posted the exact picture of Jazz ring!


----------



## shillinggirl88

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I vote DBTY earrings to match your pendant.  It will look great together.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Jazz ring.  It looks too busy with your engagement ring, so now, the beauty of each ring is lost.  Worn alone on the right hand, it’s too thin.  That’s just me though.
> 
> I love matching sets of jewelry like the pendant and earrings.  It just adds polish to any outfit in my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your opinions. Actually all of what you said is typically how I think too! I would have never paired my engagement ring with a jazz ring but the SA Suggested trying it stacked. 

I have a channel set anniversary wedding band that I’ve been wearing on my right hand which I could just pair with my engagement ring but I even thought that looked a little busy.


----------



## BigAkoya

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you so much for your opinions. Actually all of what you said is typically how I think too! I would have never paired my engagement ring with a jazz ring but the SA Suggested trying it stacked.
> 
> I have a channel set anniversary wedding band that I’ve been wearing on my right hand which I could just pair with my engagement ring but I even thought that looked a little busy.
> 
> View attachment 5591950


Yes, I agree with you.  Your engagement ring is lovely with that nice center diamond, but with the anniversary band, I feel the beauty of your center diamond is a bit lost.  Let that diamond shine.    

You can bling out with your DBTY set!


----------



## snnysmm

I started browsing because I was torn between a DBTY pendant or a Cartier Diamants Legers pendant to layer with my other pendants.  I started with the Tiffany forum first, so I am pretty sure I am leaning towards the DBTY pendant… or I was.

Now after browsing this thread, wow… I don’t even know if I want the pendant to layer anymore.  I want the longer DBTY necklace.  I want the bone cuff.  I want the bottle!  And here I was thinking “oh, VCA is enough.”

You guys and your gorgeous collections are converting me!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I started browsing because I was torn between a DBTY pendant or a Cartier Diamants Legers pendant to layer with my other pendants.  I started with the Tiffany forum first, so I am pretty sure I am leaning towards the DBTY pendant… or I was.
> 
> Now after browsing this thread, wow… I don’t even know if I want the pendant to layer anymore.  I want the longer DBTY necklace.  I want the bone cuff.  I want the bottle!  And here I was thinking “oh, VCA is enough.”
> 
> You guys and your gorgeous collections are converting me!


Peretti pieces are super gorgeous!  I vote get the bottle necklace first.  If you wear long necklaces, this one is it! 
Next, go for the Bone Cuff.  It's classic Tiffany and Peretti.  

Have fun Tiffany shopping!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Peretti pieces are super gorgeous!  I vote get the bottle necklace first.  If you wear long necklaces, this one is it!
> Next, go for the Bone Cuff.  It's classic Tiffany and Peretti.
> 
> Have fun Tiffany shopping!



Now I have the fun task of making a Tiffany wishlist and prioritizing them!


----------



## BigAkoya

I was surfing the Tiffany website to check out what's new and sorted on Peretti "New to Tiffany."
Lo and behiold, there are some new pieces available.  The Bone Cuff in RG, some new Bean pieces, Scorpion, etc... 
I sorted by New Pieces and wanted to share with all of us Peretti lovers! 






						Elsa Peretti® Jewelry | Tiffany & Co.
					

Renowned for her sensual, organic forms, Elsa Peretti’s modern jewelry creations are perfect for every day. Explore iconic Peretti designs at Tiffany & Co.




					www.tiffany.com


----------



## escamillo

BigAkoya said:


> I was surfing the Tiffany website to check out what's new and sorted on Peretti "New to Tiffany."
> Lo and behiold, there are some new pieces available.  The Bone Cuff in RG, some new Bean pieces, Scorpion, etc...
> I sorted by New Pieces and wanted to share with all of us Peretti lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Jewelry | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> Renowned for her sensual, organic forms, Elsa Peretti’s modern jewelry creations are perfect for every day. Explore iconic Peretti designs at Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


Thanks for sharing. I LOVE the new tassle bean in jade. The price, not so much.


----------



## BigAkoya

New Tiffany ad… Peretti!
I am so glad to see they are pushing her pieces.  By the way, I noticed there was a slight price increase, but I am not sure when that happened.


----------



## Lux.

My best friend gave me this beautiful open heart necklace for my birthday


----------



## etoile de mer

Lux. said:


> My best friend gave me this beautiful open heart necklace for my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5603869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603870



Oh, what a lovely gift! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Lux. said:


> My best friend gave me this beautiful open heart necklace for my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5603869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603870


So pretty and such a classic!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## snnysmm

Hi — I am looking at the bone cuff and I will stop by the boutique to try them on.  I am very excited.  I noticed that the cuffs come in small, medium and large.  What is the standard/most classic size for the cuffs?  Thank you!


----------



## snnysmm

Lux. said:


> My best friend gave me this beautiful open heart necklace for my birthday
> 
> View attachment 5603869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603870



Happy birthday!!  What an amazing gift!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Hi — I am looking at the bone cuff and I will stop by the boutique to try them on.  I am very excited.  I noticed that the cuffs come in small, medium and large.  What is the standard/most classic size for the cuffs?  Thank you!


Size is personal, depending on how bold of a look you want, but I would say the small and medium are the most popular.   The large bone cuff is a split cuff look and it's very wide... 95mm. It's almost like a gladiator type wide wrist band, but it looks great on some people. 

I have the small width, 43mm, and the size small diameter.  I love it.  It's the perfect pack of punch I like.  The medium is wider, 61mm, and for me, it was a bit too wide.  If you are unsure, try them all on, even if it's not the metal you want, just to get a feel for width.

Also, be sure to buy your correct diameter size which is different than width size.
Your timing is great as there is a big push on the Bone Cuff now, which means all three width sizess also come in all three diameter sizes... small, medium, and large.  There was a time when it was super hard to find the small width cuff in the size small diameter. Even SAs did not know about it (the SA I purchased my cuff from swore there was no such thing as a small width, small diameter bone cuff).

You can check out on the website, all three diameter sizes are available
This is the small width bone cuff.  You can see it comes in diameter size small, medium, and large.





						Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in sterling silver, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				




Here is the medium width, and again... all three diameter sizes.





						Elsa Peretti® medium Bone cuff in sterling silver, 61 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				




These two sizing parameters are key to a good fit with the bone cuff, so test it out also.
Good luck!  I think you will love love love the bone cuff.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Size is personal, depending on how bold of a look you want, but I would say the small and medium are the most popular.   The large bone cuff is a split cuff look and it's very wide... 95mm. It's almost like a gladiator type wide wrist band, but it looks great on some people.
> 
> I have the small width, 43mm, and the size small diameter.  I love it.  It's the perfect pack of punch I like.  The medium is wider, 61mm, and for me, it was a bit too wide.  If you are unsure, try them all on, even if it's not the metal you want, just to get a feel for width.
> 
> Also, be sure to buy your correct diameter size which is different than width size.
> Your timing is great as there is a big push on the Bone Cuff now, which means all three width sizess also come in all three diameter sizes... small, medium, and large.  There was a time when it was super hard to find the small width cuff in the size small diameter. Even SAs did not know about it (the SA I purchased my cuff from swore there was no such thing as a small width, small diameter bone cuff).
> 
> You can check out on the website, all three diameter sizes are available
> This is the small width bone cuff.  You can see it comes in diameter size small, medium, and large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in sterling silver, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the medium width, and again... all three diameter sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® medium Bone cuff in sterling silver, 61 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two sizing parameters are key to a good fit with the bone cuff, so test it out also.
> Good luck!  I think you will love love love the bone cuff.


Thank you for this.  It helped a lot.

I tried on the bone cuff — both small and medium.  I didn’t even try on the large because I knew it would be too bold for me.  The small size in cuffs were too small I think, but the medium fit comfortably.

At first, I liked small bone cuff better than medium, but when I stood up and saw myself in the full length mirror… well, even in my casual outfit, the medium cuff was instant love!  It is bold without it being too much and I love, love, LOVE it.  I tried it in silver.

And I am now a proud member of the bone cuff club!  (If there is one, haha).


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you for this.  It helped a lot.
> 
> I tried on the bone cuff — both small and medium.  I didn’t even try on the large because I knew it would be too bold for me.  The small size in cuffs were too small I think, but the medium fit comfortably.
> 
> At first, I liked small bone cuff better than medium, but when I stood up and saw myself in the full length mirror… well, even in my casual outfit, the medium cuff was instant love!  It is bold without it being too much and I love, love, LOVE it.  I tried it in silver.
> 
> And I am now a proud member of the bone cuff club!  (If there is one, haha).


Photos please!  We would all love to see your fabulous bone cuff!  Congratulations on joining the BCC (Bone Cuff Club!)


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Photos please!  We would all love to see your fabulous bone cuff!  Congratulations on joining the BCC (Bone Cuff Club!)



I would love to post some action shots when I get my act together!

I also didn’t realize there was a bone cuff thread, so I’ll post there also!


----------



## snnysmm

Hi!  It’s me again… and I’m here because I can’t stop thinking about the bottle necklace!  I keep reading this thread and other Elsa Peretti threads because I am really loving her pieces.  I wish I had started looking beyond the open heart a few years ago…. I really opened a Pandora’s box here, haha.

None of the bottle necklaces are available near me, so I would have to have it ordered to even try it on!  I have done some research and it seems like there are even more styles of bottle necklaces than what is shown on the Tiffany website.  I am thinking sterling silver.  I also know I don’t want the large — I think it might be too bold for me.

Which bottle is the most classic and iconic?  Is it the jug?  Is it the open bottle?  If so, which shape?  I am quite indecisive and too many options sometimes for me is not a good thing, haha!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Hi!  It’s me again… and I’m here because I can’t stop thinking about the bottle necklace!  I keep reading this thread and other Elsa Peretti threads because I am really loving her pieces.  I wish I had started looking beyond the open heart a few years ago…. I really opened a Pandora’s box here, haha.
> 
> None of the bottle necklaces are available near me, so I would have to have it ordered to even try it on!  I have done some research and it seems like there are even more styles of bottle necklaces than what is shown on the Tiffany website.  I am thinking sterling silver.  I also know I don’t want the large — I think it might be too bold for me.
> 
> Which bottle is the most classic and iconic?  Is it the jug?  Is it the open bottle?  If so, which shape?  I am quite indecisive and too many options sometimes for me is not a good thing, haha!


I have the three bottle necklaces... large, medium, and small with turquoise topper.  The Large is the most iconic, and it was the one in the original ad where they put the flower in it.  I love it, but it sounds like it may be too bold for you.  It also gets a bit heavy as it's big.

The medium was my first bottle necklace, and that size is very wearable.  It looks great, and it's not too in your face.  I wear the bottle necklaces with my Bone Cuff together, and it's a clean but bold look.

I am not a fan of the jug.  I much prefer the bottle necklace, but it's 100% preference. 
The bottle is also far more iconic than the jug if that matters to you.  You also see Peretti wear her large bottle everywhere.  When Peretti wears her jug, because it's a bit on the small size, she often layers it.

As you said, there are a lot of combinations.  Here are the three bottles I have as FYI:

This is the large bottle I have: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-bottle-open-bottle-pendant-25760042/

This is the medium bottle I have and, to me, the best size if you only want one:  https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-bottle-open-bottle-pendant-10661277/

This is the small bottle with turquoise topper I have.  To me, this is a bit small to wear on its own, so I layer it with the turquoise CBTY necklace.  The bottle lays inside the turquoise DBTY.  Here is both so you can see if you might like doing this as well.  When I wear this set, I wear the doughnut bangle and not the bone cuff.  I think the doughnut bangle flows better with this softer look.





						Elsa Peretti® Bottle round bottle pendant in silver with a turquoise stopper. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				








						Elsa Peretti® Color by the Yard sprinkle necklace in silver with turquoise. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				




Hope this helps.  I love the bottle necklace.  It is my second favorite Peretti piece, after the Bone Cuff.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I have the three bottle necklaces... large, medium, and small with turquoise topper.  The Large is the most iconic, and it was the one in the original ad where they put the flower in it.  I love it, but it sounds like it may be too bold for you.  It also gets a bit heavy as it's big.
> 
> The medium was my first bottle necklace, and that size is very wearable.  It looks great, and it's not too in your face.  I wear the bottle necklaces with my Bone Cuff together, and it's a clean but bold look.
> 
> I am not a fan of the jug.  I much prefer the bottle necklace, but it's 100% preference.
> The bottle is also far more iconic than the jug if that matters to you.  You also see Peretti wear her large bottle everywhere.  When Peretti wears her jug, because it's a bit on the small size, she often layers it.
> 
> As you said, there are a lot of combinations.  Here are the three bottles I have as FYI:
> 
> This is the large bottle I have: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-bottle-open-bottle-pendant-25760042/
> 
> This is the medium bottle I have and, to me, the best size if you only want one:  https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-bottle-open-bottle-pendant-10661277/
> 
> This is the small bottle with turquoise topper I have.  To me, this is a bit small to wear on its own, so I layer it with the turquoise CBTY necklace.  The bottle lays inside the turquoise DBTY.  Here is both so you can see if you might like doing this as well.  When I wear this set, I wear the doughnut bangle and not the bone cuff.  I think the doughnut bangle flows better with this softer look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Bottle round bottle pendant in silver with a turquoise stopper. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Color by the Yard sprinkle necklace in silver with turquoise. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.  I love the bottle necklace.  It is my second favorite Peretti piece, after the Bone Cuff.


Thank you!

The bottle being more iconic does matter because it gives me a starting point.  Since I have to pay and order to even try it on, I am hoping the first necklace I order is the one that I like!  I would rather not have to return and then re-order.

It is interesting that you mention the bone cuff — that’s the exact piece I was thinking of wearing with.

I was leaning towards the medium (I actually liked the one with rock Crystal) and I think I will stick to this piece for now.  I am glad you wear this with the cuff and that you find it the most wearable.  Thank you for your thoughts!!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The bottle being more iconic does matter because it gives me a starting point.  Since I have to pay and order to even try it on, I am hoping the first necklace I order is the one that I like!  I would rather not have to return and then re-order.
> 
> It is interesting that you mention the bone cuff — that’s the exact piece I was thinking of wearing with.
> 
> I was leaning towards the medium (I actually liked the one with rock Crystal) and I think I will stick to this piece for now.  I am glad you wear this with the cuff and that you find it the most wearable.  Thank you for your thoughts!!


If you need to order, just order a few necklaces and see which you like the best.  Shipping is free which makes it super easy.  

Have fun shopping!


----------



## looksjustright

Has anyone seen the Campana bag in real life? I’m a little bit in love with the pictures…


----------



## escamillo

looksjustright said:


> Has anyone seen the Campana bag in real life? I’m a little bit in love with the pictures…


Ugh same! And the Bean clutch. Never seen either unfortunately.


----------



## BigAkoya

escamillo said:


> Ugh same! And the Bean clutch. Never seen either unfortunately.


I've seen the bean clutch!  I wanted to get it.
It's super cute, but it's also super thin and super not practical, at least for me.
I would never be able to use it for anything except store tissue.
I think it's only like 1.5" deep which holds literally a tissue and maybe two credit cards when you snap it close.

That maybe okay for you, and if it is, the clutch is super super cute!

ETA:  I tried it on at the NYC store.


----------



## escamillo

I


BigAkoya said:


> I've seen the bean clutch!  I wanted to get it.
> It's super cute, but it's also super thin and super not practical, at least for me.
> I would never be able to use it for anything except store tissue.
> I think it's only like 1.5" deep which holds literally a tissue and maybe two credit cards when you snap it close.
> 
> That maybe okay for you, and if it is, the clutch is super super cute!
> 
> ETA:  I tried it on at the NYC store.


Aww that’s what I expected, but it’s too bad it’s not functional. It looks like it would be lovely to hold. If I ever have a red carpet event where I can throw practicality to the wind, it will be on the short list.


----------



## BigAkoya

escamillo said:


> I
> 
> Aww that’s what I expected, but it’s too bad it’s not functional. It looks like it would be lovely to hold. If I ever have a red carpet event where I can throw practicality to the wind, it will be on the short list.


Your post peaked my interest again in this clutch, so I went to Tiffany.com.
I saw in the red version, there is a view of the inside.
You can see how you can't put anything in it due to how thin it is and the shape.
The red is super cute too!  Gah!  So darn cute, but so darn useless!
We could just buy it and use it as a paperweight or table art!    

I didn't see the red version at the NYC store, but I like it too.  I think I would stay with silver though if I ever got one. 






						Elsa Peretti® Bean® clutch in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

looksjustright said:


> Has anyone seen the Campana bag in real life? I’m a little bit in love with the pictures…
> 
> View attachment 5631379


I saw this in real life too!  Again, NYC store.  
The NYC store had this display section of Peretti non-jewelry accessories.

This bag is super cute too, and you can attach the strap and wear it on the shoulder.  Depending on your height, I think one could also wear it crossbody. If not though, the straps come off, so one can easily use a longer strap.  

This bag is super cute too, but it is also super small.  It's deeper than the Bean clutch though. I would say it's like the size of a box of those "Thank You" cards you buy at stationary stores, maybe tad bigger.  

These bags are so cute!  If one was crazy or truly obsessed, they could be collectibles just to display.


----------



## snnysmm

So happy to add another Peretti piece into my collection.

In love with my rock crystal ring!  It is quite literally a crystal ball and I absolutely love it!  It is the smaller size.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> So happy to add another Peretti piece into my collection.
> 
> In love with my rock crystal ring!  It is quite literally a crystal ball and I absolutely love it!  It is the smaller size.
> 
> View attachment 5631892


Hi!  I love the Peretti cabachon ring, and this looks fabulous on you!

Congrats on your new piece! Gorgeous!

ETA:  It will look amazing with the Bone Cuff which is how I wear mine.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I love the Peretti cabachon ring, and this looks fabulous on you!
> 
> Congrats on your new piece! Gorgeous!
> 
> ETA:  It will look amazing with the Bone Cuff which is how I wear mine.


Yes!  I might try it.  Something is missing when I wear it by itself, so the bone cuff will give that extra pizazz!  Thanks


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Yes!  I might try it.  Something is missing when I wear it by itself, so the bone cuff will give that extra pizazz!  Thanks


I agree... that ring needs a buddy on the wrist, and a bold buddy that can stand face-to-face with it. 
I vote your Bone Cuff! 

I posted this photo earlier, but here it is again for inspiration.  I think you will really like it worn together. 
What you do not see is I am also wearing the bottle pendant on my neck.  Check out the necklace too and see if you like it.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

One of my favorite Elsa Peretti designs, and my first piece of hers ❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

luckyblonde3295 said:


> One of my favorite Elsa Peretti designs, and my first piece of hers ❤️
> View attachment 5666339


This is a gorgeous piece!  Congratulations!  Mod shot please if you're not shy.


----------



## papertiger

luckyblonde3295 said:


> One of my favorite Elsa Peretti designs, and my first piece of hers ❤️
> View attachment 5666339



Congratulations!!!! 

This is a very special piece.


----------



## papertiger

I gave up waiting for the lacquer 'doughnut' bangles to come in (UK) in the colour(s) I wanted (Negoro) and size I needed. The piece has gone-up 30% since I first started looking, and not so long ago. I'll probably get a pre-loved at some point. 

I ended buying Hermes instead so there's no hurry now. Completely different (Vietnamese technique and not Japanese) but I am so sick of the games at Tiffany under LVMH (I realise the irony of saying that, that way round). I had assurances time after time, T staff would let me know availability but nothing. I still wanted a statement wooden bangle to honour my father to wear year round, and actually he would have loved the H equally.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> I gave up waiting for the lacquer 'doughnut' bangles to come in (UK) in the colour(s) I wanted (Negoro) and size I needed. The piece has gone-up 30% since I first started looking, and not so long ago. I'll probably get a pre-loved at some point.
> 
> I ended buying Hermes instead so there's no hurry now. Completely different (Vietnamese technique and not Japanese) but I am so sick of the games at Tiffany under LVMH (I realise the irony of saying that, that way round). I had assurances time after time, T staff would let me know availability but nothing. I still wanted a statement wooden bangle to honour my father to wear year round, and actually he would have loved the H equally.



So sorry to hear you waited and waited, and then never found the bracelet you were after. That is certainly saying something that it was easier to find a piece at Hermes, instead! (I know, wrong thread, but curious what you bought. I love my Hermes lacquer pieces, and the craftsmanship is beautiful). My recent dismay with Tiffany since the LVMH takeover is their new, bloated packaging. The boxes used to be small, discrete, and useful for storage.


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> So sorry to hear you waited and waited, and then never found the bracelet you were after. That is certainly saying something that it was easier to find a piece at Hermes, instead! (I know, wrong thread, but curious what you bought. I love my Hermes lacquer pieces, and the craftsmanship is beautiful). My recent dismay with Tiffany since the LVMH takeover is their new, bloated packaging. The boxes used to be small, discrete, and useful for storage.



I posted here:

#46,935
I absolutely love the apparent simplicity, minimalist beauty, and real artisanal work that goes into EPs wood bangles. Either they have a supply issue, are resting them or are just playing games. At least they could have let me know.

If you want less packaging go to VCA they are going the other way New packaging


----------



## _Moravia_

papertiger said:


> I gave up waiting for the lacquer 'doughnut' bangles to come in (UK) in the colour(s) I wanted (Negoro) and size I needed. The piece has gone-up 30% since I first started looking, and not so long ago. I'll probably get a pre-loved at some point.
> 
> I ended buying Hermes instead so there's no hurry now. Completely different (Vietnamese technique and not Japanese) but I am so sick of the games at Tiffany under LVMH (I realise the irony of saying that, that way round). I had assurances time after time, T staff would let me know availability but nothing. I still wanted a statement wooden bangle to honour my father to wear year round, and actually he would have loved the H equally.



What colour is Negoro? The name sounds intriguing.


----------



## papertiger

_Moravia_ said:


> What colour is Negoro? The name sounds intriguing.



black///red

more here:






						Negoro lacquer: the refined beauty and rustic ambience of medieval Japan | NGV
					






					www.ngv.vic.gov.au


----------



## _Moravia_

papertiger said:


> black///red
> 
> more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negoro lacquer: the refined beauty and rustic ambience of medieval Japan | NGV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngv.vic.gov.au



Thanks very much!


----------



## etudes

My recent purchase, 0.28tcw DBTY earrings.




with the rest of the family :


- 0.39tcw drop earrings
- 0.28tcw earrings
- 0.32c GVVS1 necklace
- 0.08c necklace
- 0.08c bracelet


----------



## Shopgirl1996

etudes said:


> My recent purchase, 0.28tcw DBTY earrings.
> View attachment 5669101
> 
> 
> 
> with the rest of the family :
> View attachment 5669102
> 
> - 0.39tcw drop earrings
> - 0.28tcw earrings
> - 0.32c GVVS1 necklace
> - 0.08c necklace
> - 0.08c bracelet


Congrats on your new purchase! I once tried on DBTY earrings in that size and thought they were fabulous. I love your whole collection. Just beautiful!


----------



## looksjustright

etudes said:


> My recent purchase, 0.28tcw DBTY earrings.
> View attachment 5669101
> 
> 
> 
> with the rest of the family :
> View attachment 5669102
> 
> - 0.39tcw drop earrings
> - 0.28tcw earrings
> - 0.32c GVVS1 necklace
> - 0.08c necklace
> - 0.08c bracelet


Love the drop earrings!!


----------



## lucky klover

luckyblonde3295 said:


> One of my favorite Elsa Peretti designs, and my first piece of hers ❤️
> View attachment 5666339


Hello, 
It’s very beautiful. I was looking into purchasing the claw necklace, so I am naturally curious about your user experience. Is it the larger or the smaller model? And is it comfortable to wear? I have no boutique close to me.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

lucky klover said:


> Hello,
> It’s very beautiful. I was looking into purchasing the claw necklace, so I am naturally curious about your user experience. Is it the larger or the smaller model? And is it comfortable to wear? I have no boutique close to me.


This is the small model, and I find it to be very comfortable!


----------



## 880

SA sent me a pic of this necklace. I like it, but my style is more the discontinued Bulgari tubogas serpenti 
Still, I would be interested if any of us have it and how they wear it  






						Elsa Peretti® Snake necklace in 18k gold, extra large.  | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------

